# WoW ab 18 Umfrage ?



## Toddy37 (18. März 2009)

Hallo Leute!

 Hir mal eine Umfrage was ihr davon haltet das WoW ab 18 sein soll oder das so ein auszeinung wie bei Ziggaretten drauf ist .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Toddy37


----------



## Seph018 (18. März 2009)

da bin ich gespannt ^^ hab mal für ja gevotet. flame on


----------



## Hurrikano (18. März 2009)

totaler schwachsinn, man sollte lieber die politiker aus ihrem amt entlassen, damit wäre jedem mehr geholfen, außerdem was kann man dafür wenn die eltern keine kontrolle über ihre kinder haben ? sollte man lieber irgendwie was für elter aufklärung oder kp was machen


----------



## Shany (18. März 2009)

mir fehlt die antwort "Mir Egal"


----------



## Gecko93 (18. März 2009)

ich hab für Nein gestimmt..
ich finde es sollte ab 16 sein..
ich sehe eine Gefahr im Scuhtpotenzial aber keine soo gewaltige (außerdem hält uns das ein paa Kiddies fern ^^)


----------



## Toddy37 (18. März 2009)

Seph018 schrieb:


> da bin ich gespannt ^^ hab mal für ja gevotet. flame on


 ich bin auch gepsannt^^


----------



## vr35i (18. März 2009)

also 18 muss nich sein aber 16 finde ich ok denn ich denke mit 12 oder 13 jahren braucht man nicht vorn pc hängen und irgendwas spielt is meine meinung


----------



## WolsraiN (18. März 2009)

das hilft genau so wenig wie bei egoshootern ... da gibt es auch genug kinder und jugendliche die das spielen


----------



## Inquisition (18. März 2009)

Toddy37 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Hir mal eine Umfrage was ihr davon haltet das WoW ab 18 sein soll oder das so ein auszeinung wie bei Ziggaretten drauf ist .
> 
> ...






Ab 25 bitte


----------



## SixtenF (18. März 2009)

vote4 wow ab 18 :-)


----------



## Salflur (18. März 2009)

ich glaube manche vergessen das pc-spiele eigtl für leute unter 18 und vlt bis 25 sind.

denk ich mir jedenfalls


----------



## SixNight (18. März 2009)

Hab für ja gevotet ist mir aber eh egal wird sich eh nichts an der Spieler zahl ändern.


----------



## Toddy37 (18. März 2009)

Inquisition schrieb:


> Ab 25 bitte


 
naja 25 ^^ dann gibs ja nur noch 2 mio spieler höchstens


----------



## Kokoros (18. März 2009)

Es ist sinnlos, da du das Spiel immer noch bekommst, und es wäre eine ziemliche beschneidung unserer Freiheit etwas zu tun, nach dem uns ist. Der gut Mann der diesen Spruch abgelassen hat hört warscheinlich nur von Negativen fällen. Ich gebe offen zu das ich WoW süchtig bin , aber ich kann es in Maßen halten, da auch meine Eltern davür sorgen. Dennoch hatte ich dieses Zeugniss einen Durchschnitt von 2.1 und ich spiele seit 2 Jahren xD


----------



## The_Octopus (18. März 2009)

Ich finde das auch total Schwachsinning. WoW hat weder anstößige oder sexistische Inhalte weder übermäßige  Gewaltdarstellung. Auch wär das ganze Unterfangen nicht sehr  Erfolgreich, da nach 4 Jahren nicht mehr allzuviele Spieler dazukommen.

Ich habe auch noch nicht wirklich Probleme mit 12-jährigen Spielern gehabt. Ich denk das das mit den "Kiddy-Noobs" einfach nur ein Klischee ist das auf kaum jemanden zutrifft!! O__o



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (18. März 2009)

Salflur schrieb:


> ich glaube manche vergessen das pc-spiele eigtl für leute unter 18 und vlt bis 25 sind.
> 
> denk ich mir jedenfalls


wer hat das gesagt?


----------



## Toddy37 (18. März 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Hab für ja gevotet ist mir aber eh egal wird sich eh nichts an der Spieler zahl ändern.


alle anderen macxhen dann über eltern ^^


----------



## xXDarkXx_92 (18. März 2009)

hab für nein gestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn man das machen würde müsste das überall draufstehen da ALLES süchtig machen kann ^^ außerdem is wow längst nich brutal genug oder schädigend (nur wenn man süchtig von wird) um erst ab 18 freigegeben zu werden 

@Hurrikano : geiles anzeigebild und geile sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 besonders das von Thurk find ich geil ^^ Disturbed is auch nice und der Kinderhasser erfolg is auch klasse ^^


----------



## Siltan (18. März 2009)

oh, ja toll verbietet doch gleich fernsehen. kann auch süchtig machen!

ich versteh die leute nicht ~.~ uuuh ein paar % der neuntklässler sind süchtig blablub
3,9h am tag sind ja auch sooo viel.
wenn ich nicht am pc spiele oder wenigstens dran bin etc. guck ich fensehen oder spiel nds oder an der playstation...
die sollen sich gefälligst nicht so aufspielen, nur weil die alten es nicht kennen...


----------



## krish_mage (18. März 2009)

definitiv ja, aber nicht 18 sondern 16... bis 16 soll man noch etwas kind sein dürfen, und nicht 5+ h am tag vor dem pc hängen.

wobei ich aber auch finde das das eigentlich auch sache der eltern ist, weil es genug überwachungsmethoden gibt, wie diese spielzeitbestimmung, wo die eltern einstellen können wie lange man spielen kann


----------



## Toddy37 (18. März 2009)

Siltan schrieb:


> oh, ja toll verbietet doch gleich fernsehen. kann auch süchtig machen!
> 
> ich versteh die leute nicht ~.~ uuuh ein paar % der neuntklässler sind süchtig blablub
> 3,9h am tag sind ja auch sooo viel.
> ...



die ganzen politiker haben bestimmt noch nie ein bild von wow gesehen und der Peiffer ist bestimmt auch schon 60 ^^


----------



## DaScAn (18. März 2009)

Hurrikano schrieb:


> totaler schwachsinn, man sollte lieber die politiker aus ihrem amt entlassen, damit wäre jedem mehr geholfen, außerdem was kann man dafür wenn die eltern keine kontrolle über ihre kinder haben ? sollte man lieber irgendwie was für elter aufklärung oder kp was machen



/Sign. 
Mehr FÜR die Jugen d tun als dagegen würde um massen helfen.

Also NEIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kokoros (18. März 2009)

Die haben warscheinlich zur einstellung 10 Tage kostenlos bekommen und wurden dann alle von Hogger dahin gerafft, darum machen dies jetzt schlecht xP


----------



## Toddy37 (18. März 2009)

krish_mage schrieb:


> definitiv ja, aber nicht 18 sondern 16... bis 16 soll man noch etwas kind sein dürfen, und nicht 5+ h am tag vor dem pc hängen.
> 
> wobei ich aber auch finde das das eigentlich auch sache der eltern ist, weil es genug überwachungsmethoden gibt, wie diese spielzeitbestimmung, wo die eltern einstellen können wie lange man spielen kann



das mit der spielzeit begerenzung durch eltern ist wohl so gut wie kein bekannt ^^


----------



## Annovella (18. März 2009)

Inquisition schrieb:


> Ab 25 bitte



Ne, ganz verbieten wie alle anderen PC Spiele auch! (Jetzt kommt ein Punkt den viele Politiker sich mal genau durchlesen sollten) Denn dann gibt es wieder mehr Leute die in der Woche und gerade am Wochenende auf Parties(Nein, keine harmlosen LANparties, sondern DROGENPARTIES) gehen und an ihren Drogenkonsum sterben/Krank werden etc. - Wieso werden Zigaretten nicht ganz verboten? Es gibt unter 100 Todesfälle bei Amokläufen, aber über eine millionen Menschen, die durch Drogenkonsum/Zigaretten(Krebs etc.) und anderen Folgen starben, also.. WIESO GERADE PC SPIELE!? Ich kenne die Antwort und das ist die reine Wahrheit: Blizzard bringt den Politikern nicht soviel Geld wie die Zigaretten und Alkoholfirmen. - Ich habs durchschaut, jetzt will ich auch 15 million Euro im Jahr verdienen, indem ich nichts(!) mache, im Gegenteil, ich baue sogar total viel scheiße und bring die Welt damit in eine neue Wirtschaftskriese in der dann millionen von Menschen verhungern oder ihren Arbeitsplatz verlieren... Ohja, es gab mehr Todesfälle durch die Wirtschaftskriese als durch Amokläufe, verbrennt die Politiker und Manager der großen Firmen! Revolution!


----------



## PsychoStyle (18. März 2009)

Plx Kiddy flames!

Also, hier gehts ja mit dem Hauptaugenmerk um die "Kiddys" und hier ist keiner besorgt zwecks Sucht... Denn wenn es so wäre, würdet ihr den Vorschlag posten der in China ja gerade am laufen ist, nachdem man am Tag 3 Stunden gespielt hat, veringern sich die Ep und die Drops die man bekommt enorm! Dies lässt sich erst nach ein paar Stunden nicht spielen beheben. Das wäre doch mal fair für ALLE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siltan (18. März 2009)

Toddy37 schrieb:


> die ganzen politiker haben bestimmt noch nie ein bild von wow gesehen und der Peiffer ist bestimmt auch schon 60 ^^




jup, der ist 64...


----------



## Lord_Defiler (18. März 2009)

Ab 18 wäre schon sehr gut, schützt die jugend, den sie wissen nicht was sie tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddy37 (18. März 2009)

PsychoStyle schrieb:


> Plx Kiddy flames!
> 
> Also, hier gehts ja mit dem Hauptaugenmerk um die "Kiddys" und hier ist keiner besorgt zwecks Sucht... Denn wenn es so wäre, würdet ihr den Vorschlag posten der in China ja gerade am laufen ist, nachdem man am Tag 3 Stunden gespielt hat, veringern sich die Ep und die Drops die man bekommt enorm! Dies lässt sich erst nach ein paar Stunden nicht spielen beheben. Das wäre doch mal fair für ALLE
> 
> ...



hmm das würde den konsum in deutschland auch schon veringern ist aber unfair gegenübrn den die es wirklich konntroliren können mit ihren spielen ^^


----------



## Toddy37 (18. März 2009)

hmm es liegt immer etwa 50% zu 50% da sind die meinungen wohl sehr gescheiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yenk (18. März 2009)

oh leute ... ich enthalte mich aber eins will ich sagen:

ich bin selber 14 und spiele wow, omg ich  bin süchtig omg omg omg ... alles quatsch!
ich bin auch der meinung, dass die eltern dann daran "schuld" sind. und auch wenn es ab 18 sein wird, ich werde weiter spielen, 2 jahre speil ich schon also ich hab mit 12 angefangen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## ThoWeib (18. März 2009)

[X] Nein,

denn was hilft's, wenn Mami oder Papi dem quengelnden Blag das Spiel kaufen, damit's vorm Rechner sitzt und nicht nervt? Verbote helfen nicht, gleichgültigen Eltern die Erziehung zu ermöglichen.

Auch das "Sucht"-Thema läßt sich mit Verboten nicht wirklich lösen. Harte Drogen sind verboten, aber wer das Zeug will, kriegt es. Auch hier: wer meint "Verbieten" bedeutet "Lösen", hat IMHO ein "Stirn-Brett"-Problem... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PsychoStyle (18. März 2009)

Toddy37 schrieb:


> hmm das würde den konsum in deutschland auch schon veringern ist aber unfair gegenübrn den die es wirklich konntroliren können mit ihren spielen ^^



laaal..
Und es ist nicht unfair den Kindenr gegenüber, die es kontrollieren können, klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrost (18. März 2009)

Salflur schrieb:


> ich glaube manche vergessen das pc-spiele eigtl für leute unter 18 und vlt bis 25 sind.
> 
> denk ich mir jedenfalls



Hast Du die Smilys vergessen ? PC-Spiele sind nur bis Menschen bis ca. 25 gedacht ? Und dann ? 
Wee ? PS3 ? Sterben ? Fernsehen ? Im Park spazieren ? Oder vielleicht Kinder zeugen in der 
Hoffnung was schlaueres als...hm sagen wir mal 95 % der Poster hier im Forum zu schaffen ?

*kopfschüttel*

Zum Topic: Ja, ab 18. Wenigstens 16. 

Oder: Blizzard öffnet einen Server für ü30 auf den man gegen Altersnachweis kostenlos transen kann...


----------



## Ciquo (18. März 2009)

Salflur schrieb:


> ich glaube manche vergessen das pc-spiele eigtl für leute unter 18 und vlt bis 25 sind.
> 
> denk ich mir jedenfalls



tja falsch gedacht, die zielgruppe hat sich in den letzten jahren stark nach oben verschoben.

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Siltan (18. März 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Ab 18 wäre schon sehr gut, schützt die jugend, den sie wissen nicht was sie tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das stimmt schon, viele jugendliche wissen nicht was sie tun.
aber ein ab 16 wäre dann besser, denke ich (obwohl es eh nix bringen würde), weil die meisten aus meinem freundeskreis (15-17j.) entweder vernünftig sind, oder kein wow spielen.


----------



## TheGui (18. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne ganz erlich.. ich finds schwachsinn was da wider an Diskussionen freigetreten werden...

Nen "Sozialführerschein" wär da sinvoller. gibt genug Aggro hörende Hiphop Kinder die Ü18 sind und bei denen eh shcon alles verloren scheint.
Dagegen gibts viele unter 18 mit denen man sich anständig unterhallten kann!


----------



## Korgor (18. März 2009)

Was wollen diese drecks Politiker eig. ?

Nur weil so n Psycho Amok gelaufen ist (was mir sowas von am Arsch vorbei geht) soll nun WoW ab 18 sein ?!

Weil man in WoW ja lernt im Keller das schießen zu lernen und die Waffe seines Vaters zu nehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sollten sie besser mal was gegen CS machen, immer aber auch immer heißt es gleich ---> da WoW.

CS ---> sinnloses Geballer mit Taktik

WoW ---> Rollenspiel mit Suchtfaktor, das aber nicht aggresiv macht oder einen zum Ballern bringt.

Und wayne, machen sie es eben ab 18 - was bringts ? Nix !

Eltern kaufen, Kinder zocken.


----------



## Toddy37 (18. März 2009)

Yenk schrieb:


> oh leute ... ich enthalte mich aber eins will ich sagen:
> 
> ich bin selber 14 und spiele wow, omg ich  bin süchtig omg omg omg ... alles quatsch!
> ich bin auch der meinung, dass die eltern dann daran "schuld" sind. und auch wenn es ab 18 sein wird, ich werde weiter spielen, 2 jahre speil ich schon also ich hab mit 12 angefangen...
> ...



es ist auche ine recht großer unterscheid zwischen normal spielen die immer nur 1 eine stunde spielen oder die die süchtig sind und sich in die hose machen um weiter zu spielen zu können^^


----------



## Cold Play (18. März 2009)

ich habe für nein gestimmt. denn die kiddies verstecken sich meisten in den älterenspielern die sich für ja ach so toll halten.


----------



## MasterFox (18. März 2009)

{X} NEIN

wieso sollte wow erst ab 18 erlaubt sein, dann verlieren sie viele wow-members, meine freunde sind alle unter 18, durchschnittsjahr ungefähr 15 jahre..., wenn sie das erst ab 18 erlauben, hätten wir erst gar nich mal kaufen können...


----------



## Toddy37 (18. März 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (18. März 2009)

ThoWeib schrieb:


> [X] Nein,
> 
> denn was hilft's, wenn Mami oder Papi dem quengelnden Blag das Spiel kaufen, damit's vorm Rechner sitzt und nicht nervt? Verbote helfen nicht, gleichgültigen Eltern die Erziehung zu ermöglichen.
> 
> ...



Jo du hast es verstanden DANKE! xD

Hast auf jeden fall recht Verbote oder gar die Einstufung auf 18 währ dumm. Ich bin 20 mir kanns ja wayne sein aber wenn die Eltern es nicht hinbekommen ihre Kinder so zu erziehen das sie nicht in die Sucht verfallen, oder merken das ihr Kind nen Amokläufer werden wird bringt es auch nix.


----------



## J3st3r (18. März 2009)

krish_mage schrieb:


> definitiv ja, aber nicht 18 sondern 16... bis 16 soll man noch etwas kind sein dürfen, und nicht 5+ h am tag vor dem pc hängen.
> 
> wobei ich aber auch finde das das eigentlich auch sache der eltern ist, weil es genug überwachungsmethoden gibt, wie diese spielzeitbestimmung, wo die eltern einstellen können wie lange man spielen kann



95% der eltern haben aber gar keine ahnung von den dingen, die ihre schützlinge da so treiben ---> kennen sie diese funktion auch net 
die kinder müssten freiwllig zu ihren eltern gehen und ihnen sagen, dass man die spielzeit einschränken kann...
du merkst selber, dass das doch etwas unrealistisch ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. März 2009)

Wuahaha "Dieses Spiel kann suechtig machen" auf einem spiel ist die groesste werbung ever xD



und auch wenn der verbot kommt: wenn mir das spiel spass macht, finde ich einen weg es zu spielen


----------



## Yenk (18. März 2009)

Korgor schrieb:


> Was wollen diese drecks Politiker eig. ?
> 
> Nur weil so n Psycho Amok gelaufen ist (was mir sowas von am Arsch vorbei geht) soll nun WoW ab 18 sein ?!
> 
> ...



meine Worte!!
ich meine ein wow-spieler würde höchstens mit nem schwert oder mit nem zauberstab amok laufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alepet (18. März 2009)

wieso ab 18?!

Dann muss man echt fast alles ab 18 machen ( ich schließe mich den meisten an )
Außerdem um den Charakter des Spiels auf das Niveau eines "Killerspieles" zu bringen, dann bitte auch Grafisch, Sprachlich, Inhaltlich etc.
BsP: NPC's beleidigen dich als Ars*****h und wenn du nen mob killst rollt sein Kopf über den Boden

Aber wozu denn?

Pokémon ist auch ab 6 Jahren, kann süchtig machen !!! Da sagen die Politiker nichts, wenn ich mit Pikachu ma ebenso tausend andere Pokémon lege, ist auch Gewalt und mord! (is nur ein bsp, nein ich spiele kein pokémon [mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

])

Ich persöhnlich spiele seit ich 16 bin ( Geld usw ), obwohl ich WoW schon immer als "Erweiterung" der "normalen" WC reihe angesehen habe.

Also von mir ein klares NEIN, denn die Politker haben keine Ahnung und außerdem, in einer Gamestar von vor einem Jahr oder so war mal ein Interview mit nem Prof. Doc. XY (kp mehr genau) seine 2 kinder spielen WoW, er selbst auch -> Kinder haben verbesserung des Englisch und verbesserung des sozialen umgangs gezeigt. Desweiteren gelernt mit verschiedenen Situationen umzugehen und Freunde in Amerika etc zu finden!


&#8364;dit: Außerdem, jeder 12-Jährige kriegt unterm Ladentisch spiele ab 18!


----------



## Hotgoblin (18. März 2009)

Bringt eh nichts!

Jeder unter 18 wird durch andere Leute daran kommen
bzw spielen weiter.


----------



## Toddy37 (18. März 2009)

MasterFox schrieb:


> {X} NEIN
> 
> wieso sollte wow erst ab 18 erlaubt sein, dann verlieren sie viele wow-members, meine freunde sind alle unter 18, durchschnittsjahr ungefähr 15 jahre..., wenn sie das erst ab 18 erlauben, hätten wir erst gar nich mal kaufen können...



es würde bedeuten das es etwa ca 4 mio oder noch weniger spieler geben würde aber man wird dann bestimmt trick finden wo mit man das umgehen kann z.b. durch eltern xD


----------



## rocktboyy (18. März 2009)

Ich habe nein gemacht ,weil  mir dann montags und freitags derbs langweilig wär ^^


----------



## Fridl (18. März 2009)

Also ich bin für wow ab 18

für Tetris, Pokemon und Supermario ab 55
und für Bob den Baumeister über 100

ach ja bin auch dafür das Teletapis usw. eine USK von 120 bekommen ^^


"It's only a Game" !


----------



## Toddy37 (18. März 2009)

es wurde ja auch gesagt das cs ab 16 ist weil es ein gruppen spiel ist und wow ?!?!?!?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (18. März 2009)

Yenk schrieb:


> meine Worte!!
> ich meine ein wow-spieler würde höchstens mit nem schwert oder mit nem zauberstab amok laufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oder wie in China, er zündet seinen Klassenkameraden an.
Wo ich das mitbekam, rollte ich mich vor Lachen auf dem Boden.

Aber mal im Ernst, interessiert es jmd, wenn 100 Menschen in Afrika sterben ? Nein   (Diese Leute haben auch Familie und nichts bringt man in den Nachrichten)

Interessiert es jmd, wenn 17 oder 18 Leute in Deutschland sterben ? Ja (Mir isses wie schon gesagt scheiss egal)

Alter, ich hab sowas von den Hals, wenn ich diese scheiss Diskussionen hier sehe, die schon X-Mal durch sind.


----------



## Huntîer (18. März 2009)

The_Octopus schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch total Schwachsinning. WoW hat weder anstößige oder sexistische Inhalte weder übermäßige  Gewaltdarstellung. Auch wär das ganze Unterfangen nicht sehr  Erfolgreich, da nach 4 Jahren nicht mehr allzuviele Spieler dazukommen.
> 
> Ich habe auch noch nicht wirklich Probleme mit 12-jährigen Spielern gehabt. Ich denk das das mit den "Kiddy-Noobs" einfach nur ein Klischee ist das auf kaum jemanden zutrifft!! O__o
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch ein Kiddie aber hab wenigstens Ahnung vom spiel

meine Worte!!
ich meine ein wow-spieler würde höchstens mit nem schwert oder mit nem zauberstab amok laufen  

oder ein Hunter mit nem Bogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strikêr°us (18. März 2009)

Ich denke die meisten die 'Ja' anklicken machen es aus dem Grund dass ihnen die kiddies ingame selber aufn Sack gehen.
Nicht aus dem Grund weil das Spiel süchtig macht und viele Jugendliche in seinen Bann ziehen kann...

Hättest du vlt noch zufügen können^^ ansonsten okeeee

P.s.: Hab Nein angeklickt.


----------



## Lindi (18. März 2009)

Ab 16 wäre vernünftig...allein aus dem Aspekt der monatlichen Gebühr...

Ab 18 deutlich übertrieben...dann müsste jedes andere Spiel auch ab 18 sein...da dort ebenfalls suchtgefahr herrscht...das könnte bei einigen Menschen selbst bei HandyGames zutreffen -_-


----------



## Magmion (18. März 2009)

Ich bin dafür das WoW verboten wird, es richtet genauso viel schaden an wie KILLERSPIELE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## meelt (18. März 2009)

also ich sehe es so es ergibt keinen sinn das ab 18 erst freizugeben nur weil es süchtig macht ????

es gibt ca 14k kinder in deutschland die spiele süchtig sind ?? nagut ein teil davon ist wow süchtig aber wolln die deswegen alles andere auch ab 18 machen??? weil es eventuell auch süchtig machen kann?
mann kann ja auch ess süchtig werden essen jetzt auch ab 18 machen???


----------



## Lokibu (18. März 2009)

Also von den Ausdrücken im öffentlichen Chat.. sollte es ab 18 sein. Von der Spielmechanik her... dafür gibts Experten die das prüfen. 

Wenn man sich überlegt, dass früher beim C64 ein Spiel gab, dass auf dem Index gelandet ist, da dort die Zombies brutal an die Wand geklatscht wurden. Allerdings alles in 2D und grünes Blut. Inzwischen gibts das Spiel ohne Altersbeschränkung. 

Die Alterfreigabe ist alles nur ne Frage der Gesellschaft, sobald die Gesellschaft damit umgehen kann, dann werden die Spiele wieder freigegeben bzw. runtergesetzt.

Die Altersfreigabe ist der Maßstab, an dem sich unsere Gesellschaft messen kann. Z.b. je weniger Aufklärung, Wissen  in einer Gesellschaft vorhanden ist, desto höher muß die Altersfreigabe sein. Kurz gesagt, je dümmer die Leute sind, desto höher die Altersfreigabe. Ein ganz krasses Beispiel damit ihr versteht wie das funktioniert:

Neandertaler: Lego Starwars verursacht mit 100% wahrscheinlichkeit aggressionen. Also ab 18
Heutige Zeit: Lego Starwars ist freigegeben ab 6.


Also wer ist dafür, dass das WOW ab 18 sein soll?


----------



## Saji (18. März 2009)

Ich bin für ein "ab 16" für WoW und dafür, dass Verkäufer und Kassenpersonal das Alter mehr kontrollieren.

Ganz ab davon war ich mal etwas kreativ:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, wenn auch nicht in diesem (absichtlich) übertriebenen Maße. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creeb (18. März 2009)

Shany schrieb:


> mir fehlt die antwort "Mir Egal"





/sign


----------



## chinsai (18. März 2009)

Euch ist schon klar, dass ab 18 nichts bringen wird?
Ich kenne etliche Leute, die zwischen 12 und 15 sind und Counter-Strike spielen, habe auch schon 9-Jährige im Internet-Cafe gesehn, die waren in der 3/4en Klasse und haben CS gezockt.
Selbst wenn es ab 18 gemacht wird, werden es sich genug Leute unter 18 holen und trotzdem spielen.
Außerdem kann alles süchtig machen.
Auch Sachen wie Händewaschen (gibt Leute die ham son Tick) und natürliche jegliche Art von (Video-)Spielen können süchtig machen.
Soll das alles ab 18 freigegeben werden?


----------



## Darkalastor (18. März 2009)

ich habe nix gewählt da es mir egal ist


----------



## GrantelBart (18. März 2009)

Die Leute die "ja" gesagt haben sollten auch schrieben warum "ja".


----------



## ~Kanye~ (18. März 2009)

Sinnlos habe nein gewählt, weil das sowieso keiner kontrollieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (18. März 2009)

Mir ist es egal. Und selbst wenn es so kommen würde, würde sich die Spielerzahl nicht drastisch ändern. Ich kenn z.B. nen 14 Jährigen der Prey von nem älteren Freund gekriegt hat und Prey ist ein wenig was anderes als WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab mal USK Alterseinstufung kopiert:

USK

Die Alterseinstufungen der USK, sichtbar auf den Produktverpackungen, dienen als Orientierungshilfe für Eltern, Erzieher und andere Interessierte. Die USK-Prüfung besteht im Wesentlichen in der Untersuchung aller Spielelemente in ihrem Zusammenhang mit emotionalen Anforderungen durch die Übernahme der Spielerrolle. Es entsteht die Aussage über eine Schadensbegrenzung vor befürchteten Wirkungsrisiken für Altersgruppen, die aufgrund der Erfahrungen der Gutachterinnen und Gutachter, der öffentlichen Meinungsbildung, wissenschaftlicher Veröffentlichungen und nicht zuletzt mit Blick auf gesetzliche Grundlagen angenommen werden.

 Freigegeben ohne Altersbeschränkung gemäß § 14 JuSchG. Spiele mit diesem Siegel sind aus der Sicht des Jugendschutzes für Kinder jeden Alters unbedenklich. Sie sind aber nicht zwangsläufig schon für jüngere Kinder verständlich oder gar komplex beherrschbar. 
 F
reigegeben ab 6 Jahren gemäß § 14 JuSchG. Die Spiele wirken abstrakt-symbolisch, comicartig oder in anderer Weise unwirklich. Spielangebote versetzen den Spieler möglicherweise in etwas unheimliche Spielräume oder scheinen durch Aufgabenstellung oder Geschwindigkeit zu stressig für Vorschulkinder. Oft sind sie ab 8-10 Jahren auch komplex beherrschbar.  

Freigegeben ab 12 Jahren gemäß § 14 JuSchG. Kampfbetonte Grundmuster in der Lösung von Spielaufgaben. Zum Beispiel setzen die Spielkonzepte auf Technikfaszination (historische Militärgerätschaft oder Science-Fiction-Welt) oder auch auf die Motivation, tapfere Rollen in komplexen Sagen- und Mythenwelten zu spielen.

 Freigegeben ab 16 Jahren gemäß § 14 JuSchG. Rasante bewaffnete Action, mitunter gegen menschenähnliche Spielfiguren sowie Spielkonzepte, die fiktive oder historische kriegerische Auseinandersetzungen atmosphärisch nachvollziehen lassen. 

*Keine Jugendfreigabe gemäß § 14 JuSchG. Typisches Erwachsenenspiel in Idee, Konzept und atmosphärischer Umsetzung, zumeist mit einem hohen Grad an virtueller Gewalt gegen menschlich gestaltete Spielfiguren.*


In wie fern soll WoW einen hohen Grad an virtueller Gewalt aufweisen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und das mit den Kiddies ist mir egal. Bin bis jetzt nur auf 2 angetroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (in 3 Jahren Spielzeit)

Mfg 

Arrokh, Wl aus Leidenschaft!


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. März 2009)

Ich vin 15 Jahre alt, und wenn WoW 1b 18 wird, wird keiner mich dran hindern es zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## neo1986 (18. März 2009)

Definitives Nein.

Wenn es kommen wird wird Blizz bestimmt den 3Weltkrieg eröffnen und Deutschland wäre zum 3 mal der auslöser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holla die Waldfee (18. März 2009)

[x] Nein

Denn wo hört die Altersbeschränkung dann auf? Wird dann jedes Spiel, dass in dem Ruf steht süchtig zu machen, mit einer Altersbeschränkung versehen? Nur damit ach so besorgte aber blinde Eltern einen schwarzen Peter haben, auf den sie zeigen können? 
Womöglich kommts dann noch soweit, dass Spiele à la WOW, WAR, HdRO dann generell verboten, weil auch Spieler über 18 süchtig werden können.

schwachsinnsidee....von wem auch immer sie nun wieder kommt....


----------



## Yalmachji (18. März 2009)

Bin auch für ab 18.

Nicht wegen der Suchtgefahr, meiner Meinung nach wäre es Sache der Eltern, sich um ihre Kinder zu kümmern und sie nicht hinter Fernseher und PC abzuschieben...
Aber so manche dauer-spammende Kiddies wäre ich einfach gerne los  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (18. März 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ne, ganz verbieten wie alle anderen PC Spiele auch! (Jetzt kommt ein Punkt den viele Politiker sich mal genau durchlesen sollten) Denn dann gibt es wieder mehr Leute die in der Woche und gerade am Wochenende auf Parties(Nein, keine harmlosen LANparties, sondern DROGENPARTIES) gehen und an ihren Drogenkonsum sterben/Krank werden etc. - Wieso werden Zigaretten nicht ganz verboten? Es gibt unter 100 Todesfälle bei Amokläufen, aber über eine millionen Menschen, die durch Drogenkonsum/Zigaretten(Krebs etc.) und anderen Folgen starben, also.. WIESO GERADE PC SPIELE!? Ich kenne die Antwort und das ist die reine Wahrheit: Blizzard bringt den Politikern nicht soviel Geld wie die Zigaretten und Alkoholfirmen. - Ich habs durchschaut, jetzt will ich auch 15 million Euro im Jahr verdienen, indem ich nichts(!) mache, im Gegenteil, ich baue sogar total viel scheiße und bring die Welt damit in eine neue Wirtschaftskriese in der dann millionen von Menschen verhungern oder ihren Arbeitsplatz verlieren... Ohja, es gab mehr Todesfälle durch die Wirtschaftskriese als durch Amokläufe, verbrennt die Politiker und Manager der großen Firmen! Revolution!


1. man kann keine computerspiele verbieten. wegen presse und meinungsfreiheit. man kann sie aber zum schutz der jugend fuer minderjaehrige untersagen.
2. man kann auch keinen drogenkonsum verbieten nur den besitz und den handel.  und zigaretten und der meiste alkohol sind ja auch ab 18 erst freigegeben.


----------



## Hugo2000 (18. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Definitives Nein.
> 
> Wenn es kommen wird wird Blizz bestimmt den 3Weltkrieg eröffnen und Deutschland wäre zum 3 mal der auslöser
> 
> ...


LoL.......


----------



## mlcwwe (18. März 2009)

wieso sollte wow ab 18 sein? die kiddys kommen doch trotzdem an das spiel ran und haben es auch warscheinlich schon


----------



## Semetor (18. März 2009)

vr35i schrieb:


> also 18 muss nich sein aber 16 finde ich ok denn ich denke mit 12 oder 13 jahren braucht man nicht vorn pc hängen und irgendwas spielt is meine meinung



Warum sollte man mit 12 oder 13 nicht an den Computer dürfen? Du bist schon so ein assi...


----------



## Toddy37 (18. März 2009)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich bin für ein "ab 16" für WoW und dafür, dass Verkäufer und Kassenpersonal das Alter mehr kontrollieren.
> 
> Ganz ab davon war ich mal etwas kreativ:
> 
> ...



jo wäre eine gute alternative zu usk 18 ^^


----------



## -Vardor- (18. März 2009)

CS is beispielsweise ab 16 und ich kann ziemlich sicher sagen das ca. 4-6 von 10 Kindern unter 16 CS schonmal gespielt haben.

Also dann spielen die es eben auf P-servern.. werreichen kann man damit nichts.

Zigaretten, Tetris, leckeres Essen, Comedy, Fernsehn, Kartenspiele und vieles mehr machen auch süchtig.. also was soll das? 
Verbietet lieber das Rauchen! Schadet eh nur!


----------



## Huntîer (18. März 2009)

Wenn der Big Mac ab 18 ist würde mein Vater mir den auch kaufen.
Also ist das Bullshit kann man machen wenn ein Spiel rausgebracht wird aba nicht nach 4 Jahren da haben die meisten Kiddies das schon.


----------



## Yenk (18. März 2009)

leute es ist doch bescheuert...
wollen blizz den unter-18-jährigen dann den acc sperren? ich bin 14, spiele seit ich 12 bin und habe jede menge geld investiert... das gelaber mit "ab 16 wegen den finanzen" hallo???? ich mach nen nebenjob und gebe gerade mal 10% des verdienten davon an wow aus.
die können doch nicht sperren, wenn leute schon angefangen haben; neuen können sie´s beschränken aber die, die schon spielen sollten damit nicht gekränkt werden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

absot! 

/vote NEIN!


----------



## Himkal (18. März 2009)

Was poltitiker sagen ist müll.Auch wenns ab 18 ist werden es alle noch spielen hatt doch alles kein sinn


----------



## Khimura (18. März 2009)

Ein klares JA ab 18 ! Leider fehlt es vielen, nicht allen, aber vielen unter 18 jährigen an Benehmen. Des Weiteren denke ich kann man seine jugend besser verbringen als zuhause vor dem Rechner !


----------



## Loari (18. März 2009)

Hab Nein gestimmt!

Völliger Blödsinn es erst ab 18 frei zu geben. Und um so mehr es verboten wird, desto mehr will man es doch spielen. Verbote will man doch "brechen" und sich durchsetzen.
Jeder weiß, dass rauchen süchtig machen und wie viele Jugendliche rauchen dennoch, obwohl sie es wissen bzw. merken?
Alkohol kann süchtig machen und bringt mit sich gefahren. Wie viele Jugendliche tun es dennoch regelmäßig konsumieren? Wie viele sind schon abhängig vom Alkohol?

Die Aufklärungsarbeit muss von zu Hause aus geleistet werden. Aber anscheinend ist das einigen Eltern eben zu lästig, sich um so was zu kümmern. Schließlich müsste man sich mit dem Kind auseinander setzen, wie un cool ^^


----------



## Chfkoch (18. März 2009)

Is die Weltwirtschaftskrise schon vorbei und hören die Polkappen auf zu schmelzen?

Also mal ehrlich wir haben wichtigere probleme und auch wenn sich nicht alle Politiker damit beschäftigen ,gibt es Themen die wichtiger sind.
Meiner meinung nach ghet z.B. von Alkohol eine viel höhere potentielle Gefahr aus als von Computerspielen.
Ich könnte jetzt noch viele Daten nennen wie :blablabla jeder so und so vielte mord /unfall unter alkohol einfluss ,usw. aber ich glaube ihr wisst worauf ich hinauswill.


----------



## Siltan (18. März 2009)

Khimura schrieb:


> Ein klares JA ab 18 ! Leider fehlt es vielen, nicht allen, aber vielen unter 18 jährigen an Benehmen. Des Weiteren denke ich kann man seine jugend besser verbringen als zuhause vor dem Rechner !



ich denke auch einige der ü18 jährigen können sich nicht benehmen. viel ändert sich nämlich nicht, nur weil man seinen 18ten geburtstag erlebt hat, man ist (bis auf das alter) die selbe person wie vorher.


----------



## Rodney (18. März 2009)

100% pro!


----------



## Askaril (18. März 2009)

Siltan schrieb:


> oh, ja toll verbietet doch gleich fernsehen. kann auch süchtig machen!
> 
> ich versteh die leute nicht ~.~ uuuh ein paar % der neuntklässler sind süchtig blablub
> 3,9h am tag sind ja auch sooo viel.
> ...




Ähhh ja und genau das ist ein gutes Argument dafür Computerspiele völlig zuverbieten.
3,9h am Tag sind viel ... sehr viel. Es geht hier nicht darum mal 3,9h am PC zusitzen, sondern jeden Tag. Das sind im Jahr über 1400 Stunden. Bei einem 8h Arbeitstag arbeitet ein Arbeitnehmer, abzüglich WE und 20 Tage Urlaub, um die 1900h im Jahr, da sind allerdings Feiertage noch mit drin. Also ist WOW spielen für einenen Schüler mit 3,9h täglich etwa so aufwändig wie eine 3/4 Stelle und das neben der Schule.

Oder aber im Detail

24h
- 8h    Schlafen
- 5h    Schule
- 3,9h WOW
- 1h    Essen
- 1,5h Hausaufgaben
- 0,5   Körperpflege
- 1   Wege (meistens ehr mehr)
_____________________
3,6h Rest für alles andere wie TV,Freunde, etc. Das ist extrem wenig!


Und wenn man ließt



> wenn ich nicht am pc spiele oder wenigstens dran bin etc. guck ich fensehen oder spiel nds oder an der playstation...



ist Eindeutig klar das Computerspiele ein normales soziales Leben unterbinden.


Klar ist es übelste Propaganda die Diskussion an die Amoklaufdiskussion mit anzuhängen, aber es scheit offensichtlich nötig. 

Natürlich macht es keinen Sinn Spiele zuverbieten oder mit einer Altersbegränzug auszusatten; Die Veratwortung für das Spielverhalten ihrer Kinder liegt einzig un allein bei den Eltern, die dann vermutlich wenn es soweiter geht irgendwann zu ihren Kindern sagen werden "Du bist jetzt 18 Jahre alt und warst noch nie am WE abends weg, Kind hast du denn keine Freunde mit denen du mal nen Bier trinken gehst?"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- So das war jetzt alles nicht ganz ernst gemeint, aber irgendwie war es in meiner Jugend so, dass man ständig unterwegs und bei Freunden war ^^


----------



## Siltan (18. März 2009)

Chfkoch schrieb:


> Is die Weltwirtschaftskrise schon vorbei und hören die Polkappen auf zu schmelzen?
> 
> Also mal ehrlich wir haben wichtigere probleme und auch wenn sich nicht alle Politiker damit beschäftigen ,gibt es Themen die wichtiger sind.
> Meiner meinung nach ghet z.B. von Alkohol eine viel höhere potentielle Gefahr aus als von Computerspielen.
> Ich könnte jetzt noch viele Daten nennen wie :blablabla jeder so und so vielte mord /unfall unter alkohol einfluss ,usw. aber ich glaube ihr wisst worauf ich hinauswill.



/sign


----------



## Soulstormer (18. März 2009)

Ich würde ja sagen, fehlt mir zwar noch ein Jahr, aber was soll. Aber im Endeffekt ist das eh total wayne, wie viele 12 Jährige spielen z.B. aktiv CS? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mlcwwe (18. März 2009)

Khimura schrieb:


> Ein klares JA ab 18 ! Leider fehlt es vielen, nicht allen, aber vielen unter 18 jährigen an Benehmen. Des Weiteren denke ich kann man seine jugend besser verbringen als zuhause vor dem Rechner !




jo und als erwachsener könnte man sich vllt auch mal nen job suchen oder so


----------



## Siltan (18. März 2009)

Askaril schrieb:


> 3,6h Rest für alles andere wie TV,Freunde, etc. Das ist extrem wenig!


ok, wenn man das so sieht... habs mir halt nicht ausgerechnet, dann is doch recht viel


und mein "wenn ich nicht am pc spiele oder wenigstens dran bin etc. guck ich fensehen oder spiel nds oder an der playstation..."
war eher so gemeint: wenn ihr mir das eine spiel verbietet, spiel ich ein anderes


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (18. März 2009)

Ich bin 15, mir kann es aber auch egal sein, weil ich den Account nicht bezahle und der nicht über mich läuft. 

Man muss das ganze aber so sehen, eine großer Spielerzahl, und zwar die unter 18 Jähigen, wird darunter sehr zu leiden haben, weil die Eltern werden das nicht mehr einfach so kaufen und bezahlen, die sind ja jetzt "Vorgewarnt" und viele verlassen sich auf das, was in den Medien so erzählt wird, also das WoW pöse ist und jeder Spieler ein potentieller Amokläufer ist, weil sie das Spiel ja selber nicht kennen. (Jajaja, ist quatsch, aber wenn man es mal grob zusammenfasst, sagen die Medien genau das) Außerdem entsteht entsetzliches Fehlwissen durch solche Medien. Wie neulich noch der Spiegel berichtete sei das Spiel nur dazu da, um mit anderen Spielern, die auch als Süchtge dargestellt wurden, in irgendwelche Instanzen zu rennen und dort Stunden zu verbringen um "Drachentöterpunkte" zu farmen. Bereiche, wie PvP, RP, Erfolge etc. wurden nicht berücksichtigt, was meiner Meinung nach doch recht... ich weiß nicht wie ich es nennen soll falsch einfach, es vermittelt einen falschen Eindruck. 

Es kann sein, dass mir mit 15 da noch ein gewisser Weitblick fehlt und dass ich vieles etwas "falsch" ansehe, aber im großen und ganzen denke ich schon, dass ich da weinigstens in einigen Bereichen recht habe.


----------



## Yenk (18. März 2009)

Askaril schrieb:


> 24h
> - 8h    Schlafen
> - 5h    Schule
> - 3,9h WOW
> ...



in welcher welt lebst du?? WoW und Freunde sind heut zu tage fast das selbe, da man sich jetzt mit freunden onöine trifft anstatt iwo am spielplatz ... also wenn man das dann neu berechnet hat man 7,5h für freunde? ich denke das reicht (nach deinen berechnungen, läuft aber eh alles anders als aufgelistet)...


----------



## PhAm0 (18. März 2009)

Ich bin selber erst 14, weshalb ich "Nein" gewählt habe. Im Grunde ist es mir aber egal. Die Tatsache ist aber das nicht nur WoW sondern auch jedes andere Spiel süchtig machen kann. Doch was würde ein WoW (oder generell MMOS) ab 18 bringen. Sehr viele der Süchtigen sind über 18. Ok vielleicht bin ich da auch falsch. Aber das ist eben meine Meinung.


----------



## mlcwwe (18. März 2009)

die leute suchen nur die schuld bei den computer spielen. millionen von menschen spielen ego shooters usw aber es gibt nicht millionen amokläufe sondern nur einen


----------



## Melih (18. März 2009)

Wenn man nicht ein Hauptproblem wie die Wirtschaftskrise, Globale Erderwärmung usw lösen kann, dann versucht man ein Scheinproblem zu lösen - Hokuspokus, Killerspiele werden verboten in Deutschland so wie MMOs und die Jugend ist gerettet, statt zu spielen werden die kleinen jetzt klauen, drogen nehmen und sich die Birne weg saufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (18. März 2009)

Ich bin für Nein ganz klar weil wird erstmal WoW ab 18 sein ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis so gut wie alle Spiele ab 18 sind .
Und die die hier ja sagen sind alle über 18 und sind somit nicht davon betroffen wären sie aber jünger sähe das anders aus .
Ist halt :Ach ab 18 mh naja egal bin ja schon 19 geht mich also nix an allerdings warum nicht ich stimm mal für ja.
Dann der gleiche Mensch mit 17 1/2 : Was ab 18 was solln das die können doch kein Spiel ab 18 machen nur weil es Suchtpotenzial hat ,schließlich sind nur 3 % aller Spieler süchtig und das ist ja mal nix.

Man sieht der Jenige den es betrifft macht sich viel mehr Gedanken darüber ,und es ist einfach unfair von allen ab 18 zu sagen natürlich macht das hört sich gut an, denn sie konnten selber mit 16 spielen und sind sie deswegen süchtig ?


----------



## Teradas (18. März 2009)

Schwachsinn man sollte diese "Kiddys"(was natürlich auch erwachsene sind) einfach nicht beachten wenn es einem darum geht.

Edit:Und wenn es um Gewalt in WoW geht.Dann auch /vote for "Nein!",weil es nur ein mittelmaß an Gewalt ingame ist.
Und wenn es daran liegt das da Jugendliche süchtig werden können,das können Erwachsene auch.


----------



## Lycos79 (18. März 2009)

Für WoW ab 18 würde ich sogar meinen monatlichen Obolus verdoppeln.... ach was... verdreifachen. Und das ist nicht als Witz gemeint. Es wäre ja schon mal ein Anfang um den "Kindern" noch das Spielen zu ermöglichen, Server ab 18 einzuführen. Aber dafür gibt es andere Threads.

So long Lycos


----------



## seppix@seppix (18. März 2009)

Genau so seh ich das auch Melhi es gibt einfach wichtigere Probleme nur sind die einfach zu lössen nämlich mitm Aufkleber -.-


----------



## Anburak-G (18. März 2009)

Ich habe für JA gestimmt....

Aber nur deswegen, weil die Antwortmöglichkeit: WoW-gehört verboten!!!
fehlt.

Von mir aus, sollen sie WoW verbieten, dann kann keiner mehr sagen WoW schafft Amokläufer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatenkeist (18. März 2009)

ganz klares "ja"


----------



## seppix@seppix (18. März 2009)

Boa solche Ignoranz Lycos dir wünsche ich das etwas verboten wird was du gerne machst , aber zb irgendwie zu Gewalt führen kann dafür würde ich meinen Obolus vervierfachen

Omg


----------



## youngceaser (18. März 2009)

ja ... nein ... ja ... nein 
ist mir relativ egal da ichs so oder so spiele wie genug andere sicher auch


----------



## Illandra (18. März 2009)

Habe mal mit Nein gestimmt weil ich auch durchaus positve Erfahrungen mit unter 18 jährigen gemacht habe. 
Dazu kommt das ich das Spiel weder sexistisch noch gewaltverherrlichend finde.

Das hier einiges mit der Spielsucht von Schülern aufgebauscht wird finde ich ist nicht unbedingt die Schuld von Blizzard weil sie es ab 12 freigegeben haben sondern auch das der Eltern die Ihre Kinder stundenlang zocken lassen.
Auch machen andere Spiele süchtig und die sind vielleicht noch stupider als WOW..... hatte damals nen Freund der konnte 4 Stunden am Tag Formel 1 spielen und immer schön Runde um Runde drehen.... Wer weiß vielleicht macht ja auch Super Marion süchtig oder Fernschauen.

Denke die Eltern sollten ihren Teil dazu beitragen. Denn mal ehrlich Eltern die ihre Kinder stundenlang vor dem PC parken, denen wird es auch schnuppe sein ob das Spiel ab 12 oder ab 18 ist.


----------



## löööy (18. März 2009)

wow wird eh nich wegen der gewalttätigkeit ab 18 werden, sondern wegen dem suchtpotenzial.
wer kennt das spiel king kong? is ab 12 und so gewaltätig wie ein spiel ab 18. 
oder das beste beispiel is einfach css. es macht süchtig UND ist gewaltätig aber es is nur ab 16... 
verkehrte welt

edit: hab gerade ein 5 jahre altes kind af youtube gesehen, das die eltern css spielen lassen und es nich lustig finden hir der link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kztQbJtCeI...ure=recommended


----------



## Ausweiden (18. März 2009)

Bin dafür, am besten vorher mit Alterskontrolle durch abschicken einer Kopie des Personalausweises das auch ja keiner schummeln kann.

Man das wäre echt toll.

flame on


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (18. März 2009)

mlcwwe schrieb:


> jo und als erwachsener könnte man sich vllt auch mal nen job suchen oder so





Das wollte ich auch gerade sagen, ist jetzt aber nicht auf Khimura bezogen. Es gibt wohl sowohl bei Kindern/Jugendlichen als auch bei Erwachsenen Extremzocker diese sind natürlich unrühmliche Beispiele, aber bei weitem nicht die mehrheit. Ich persönlich fände es schade, wenn WoW ab 18 Jahren freigegebn wird, ganz davon abgesehen, dass es nicht bringen würde, da, wie schon gesagt, -->Kinder schreien -> Eltern kaufen/bezahlen WoW damit die Kinder aufhören zu schreien --> Kinder zocken. Traurig aber wahr. Fakt ist, *WoW kann süchtig machen, muss aber nicht. *Ich behaupte nämlich, dass die meisten Spieler ihr Verhalten unter Kontrolle haben. Nicht das Spiel macht die Sucht, sondern der Spieler der es spielt. Beispiel gefällig? Es gibt jetzt Leute die seit 4 Jahren WoW spielen und trotzdem ihr RL managen, mit Freunden weggehen, Familie haben, sie Arbeiten verdienen gut und haben ein schönes Leben, WoW wird gezockt,wenn man gerade nichts anderes zu tun hat. Negativ Beispiel? Es gibt Leute die haben den Trial-Account ausprobiert und sind einfach Psychisch zur Sucht veranlagt (ja so etwas gibt es) jetzt verlängern sie ihren Account, weil es ihnen Spaß macht, haben erste Erfolge und kommen nicht mehr vom Spiel los, besonders wenn sie im Rl vielleicht nicht so hoch in der Gemeinschaft stehen, d.h. Außenseiter sind. Dabei sind  sie das wahrscheinlich noch nichtmal, sie sind nur anders als die mehrheit bzw. der Mainstream, vielleicht wollen sie einfach nicht mit dem Strom schwimmen, d.h. allen Trends folgen, sondern ihr eigenes Ding machen. Ich habe für nein gevotet, da die meisten Kinder/Jugendlichen ihr Spielverhalten unter Kontrolle haben. Bei denkenigen, bei welchen das nicht klappt helfen bei einem Teil noch die Eltern oder Freunde nach, was die Spielzeit betrifft. Erst bei dem so kleinen Rest ist ein Suchtverhalten da. Klares Nein von mir für WoW ab 18.


----------



## Looklike (18. März 2009)

Es ist in Deutschland schon immer so gewesen...Das dass versagen der Gesellschaft auf irgendwas abgewälzt wurde. 
WOW oder andere Spiele sind daran sicherlich nicht schuld. Woran soll sich der jugendliche orientieren? 

-An der katholischen Kirche die angiebt HIV positiven Menschen nicht freundlich zu begegnen? 

-An Politiker die auf Kinderporographie stehen ...

-oder etwa an die NPD die immernoch erlaubt ...

-oder an kriegstreibene Länder die sich demokratisch nennen....?

Fragen über Fragen.... Aber nein ein Computerspiel ist an allem Schuld.... 

Unsere Gesellschaft!


----------



## Haannes (18. März 2009)

Schon allein wegen dem Suchtpotential sollte es ab 18 sein... 
Es sind einfach zu viele Teenies die sich damit alles versaun.... und 18-jährige+ dürfen sich das dann auf eigene Verantwortung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (18. März 2009)

Doppelpost für die Leute die meinen Text nicht gelesen haben.

Wenn ihr Angst vor dem Wall of Text habt und/oder nicht bereit seid die Disskussionsbeiträge der anderen zu lesen/ sie wahrzunehmen, dann solltet ihr euch überlegen nicht an der Disskussion teilzunehmen.

Über Flames wegen meinem Alter freue ich mich natürlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (18. März 2009)

/dafür.

Bin zwar selber erst 17, in nem halben Jahr jedoch 18. Früher würde das eh net durchkommen.
Und auch ich bin vom Verhalten es Grossteils meiner Altersgenossen mehr als genervt.


----------



## Lycos79 (18. März 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Boa solche Ignoranz Lycos dir wünsche ich das etwas verboten wird was du gerne machst , aber zb irgendwie zu Gewalt führen kann dafür würde ich meinen Obolus vervierfachen
> 
> Omg


Wenn Ignoranz so einfach wäre. Du wärest drauf... Nur leider beschränkt Blizz die Anzahl der Leute die auf diese Liste können und gibt kein Alter der Spieler an.


So long


----------



## rocktboyy (18. März 2009)

Khimura schrieb:


> Ein klares JA ab 18 ! Leider fehlt es vielen, nicht allen, aber vielen unter 18 jährigen an Benehmen. Des Weiteren denke ich kann man seine jugend besser verbringen als zuhause vor dem Rechner !



Was soll das heißen ? 
Ich spiele wow jeden tag naja nicht jeden aber mindestens 5-6 in der woche ich geh jeden tag raus und habe eine vernüftiges sozial verhalten / leben


----------



## LOrD EoLitH (18. März 2009)

ihc find des auch schwachsinn wir ham wirtschaftskrise in deutschland und da sollte man nur vllt die begrenzung auf 16 jare setzen wegen der sucht wobei die suscht auch schon wieder was mit dem Spieler selber zu tun hat(bzw. den Elltern).ICh bin zwar auch erst 15 aber selbst wenns auf 16 steht kaufen mache Eltern ihren Kinder des trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rei (18. März 2009)

ich hab für nein gestimmt, da es auch bei den über 18 jährigen genug gibt die sich dumm benehmen


----------



## Dante_Dragon (18. März 2009)

Soo ich melde mich auch mal seit einer langen zeit zurück. Und jaaaaaa ich gebe zu ich habe mit WoW Aufgehört. Nein nicht weil ich pleite bin oder weil der total ausgenudelte Content im moment interessant wäre.... NEIN Ich habe ein besseres Suchtmittel gefunden. Meine neue PS3. SO kann ich statt auf dem Stuhl hängen und vor mich hinzuvegetieren jetzt sogar im Bett liegen und vor mich hinvegetieren. Wenn ich müde bin dreh ich mich um und kuschel mit meinen Chips tüten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  OK spass bei Seite so ist es natürlich nicht.



*Was wird bei WoW richtig gemacht?:*

-WoW it ein Spiel welches ab 6... öh 12 Jahren?? ka hab die Hüllen verlegt... (naja ihr wisst schon) verkauft wird. Alles kein Problem soweit so gut. Um sich allerdings einen Account zu erstellen muss man eigendlich geschäftsfähig sein und damit das 18. Lebensjahr beendet haben. Und jetzt mal ehrlich: "Wer war 18 als er sich den Acc zugelegt hat? und wer hat sich die Daten einfach gefaktet oder mamas Perso zweckentfremdet?" *Finger hochzeig*

-WoW bietet die sogenannte Elterliche Freigabe wo die Eltern mittels eigenem Passwort einstellen können wann und wie lange ihr Kind denn spielen darf. 

An sich eine gute Regel aber ich wette nur ein Bruchteil aller Eltern mit jüngeren Spielern nutzt auch diese Funktion. *Und Warum?? * Weil die Eltern entweder keine Ahnung haben was ihr Nachwuchs da anstellt und spielt oder weil ihnen ihre Kinder einfach mal kreuzweise am Hintern vorbei geht. Das mag sich zwar Hart anhören und ich bitte allen WoW Spielenden Eltern um Verzeihung wenn das einfach falsch klingt aber dadurch verletzten die Eltern in meinen Augen mal sowass von die Aufsichtspflicht. Anstatt sich mal ne stunde hinzusetzen und darauf einzugehen wass denn da nun in dem Spiel passiert. Natürlich macht Blizzard die Eltern auch absolut nicht darauf aufmerksam warum auch geht ja um Kohle.


*Für mich sollte WoW NICHT ab 18 sein.*

Wie oben schon erklärt Blizzard hat die nötigen Vorsichtsmaßnahmen getroffen nur sollten diese auch genutzt werden. Bis zum 18. Lebensjahr sind nunmal die Eltern für ihr Kind verantwortlich und diese sollten auch besser aufgeklärt werden. Mit 18 sollte man eigendlich selber in der Lage sein frei zu entscheiden n wie viel und wie oft man zockt.

Selbst wenn WoW jetzt nen roten aufkleber bekommt macht das für die jungen Leute doch noch einen viel größeren reiz aus. "ja das darf ich nicht spielen deshalb muss ich es haben" und dass man u18 auch harte titel bekommen kann sollte einem klar sein kidds sind ja nicht doof. ^^


So das war das berühmte Wort zum Mittwoch. Alles liebe wünscht Dante.


----------



## seppix@seppix (18. März 2009)

DAs tollste ist ja das man heute schon kaum was anderes machen kann als zu Hause vorm Pc zu sietzen.
Wenn ich mal mit Freunden draussen rumlaufe werden wir beim jedem 3. Mal von der Polizei angehalten 'von wegen wir könnten ja Drogen bei uns habe usw. usw.
Ich will jetzt nicht weiter darauf eingehen und die Gründe diskutieren warum dies so ist und ob die so gennanten Geddos in Deutschland (hahahaha) damit zu tun haben,ich will nur auf die paradoxen Gegensätzlichenkeiten aufmerksam machen.
Wir sollen mehr rausgehen werden aber angemacht dann gehen wir halt rein uns zocken ne Runde und werden angemacht...und da fragt sich noch wer warum sich die Jugend missverstanden fühlt


----------



## rocktboyy (18. März 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> DAs tollste ist ja das man heute schon kaum was anderes machen kann als zu Hause vorm Pc zu sietzen.
> Wenn ich mal mit Freunden draussen rumlaufe werden wir beim jedem 3. Mal von der Polizei angehalten 'von wegen wir könnten ja Drogen bei uns habe usw. usw.
> Ich will jetzt nicht weiter darauf eingehen und die Gründe diskutieren warum dies so ist und ob die so gennanten Geddos in Deutschland (hahahaha) damit zu tun haben,ich will nur auf die paradoxen Gegensätzlichenkeiten aufmerksam machen.
> Wir sollen mehr rausgehen werden aber angemacht dann gehen wir halt rein uns zocken ne Runde und werden angemacht...und da fragt sich noch wer warum sich die Jugend missverstanden fühlt



Naja in duisburg darf man nicht nach 18 uhr rumlaufen ohne angst vor "imigranten mit Waffen" zu haben+
das soll jetzt nicht rasistisch sien


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (18. März 2009)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> Soo ich melde mich auch mal seit einer langen zeit zurück. Und jaaaaaa ich gebe zu ich habe mit WoW Aufgehört. Nein nicht weil ich pleite bin oder weil der total ausgenudelte Content im moment interessant wäre.... NEIN Ich habe ein besseres Suchtmittel gefunden. Meine neue PS3. SO kann ich statt auf dem Stuhl hängen und vor mich hinzuvegetieren jetzt sogar im Bett liegen und vor mich hinvegetieren. Wenn ich müde bin dreh ich mich um und kuschel mit meinen Chips tüten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So mag ich das.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Außerdem hat sowieso jeder männliche Jugendliche an 14 Jahren schonmal CounterStrike gezockt. Auch harte "Ware" zu bekommen ist für Jugendliche kein Problem, wenn man weiß was ein Bit Torrent Client ist und wo man nach dem Zeug suchen muss ist sowas ruckzuck erledigt, wer braucht da noch Eltern die einem das Spiel kaufen? Immer jüngere Kinder/Jugendliche wissen immer mehr über Computer, sich da ein brutales Spiel illegal runterzuladen was übrigens nicht nur dem Kind, sondern auch dem Handel schadet ist da kein Problem. Eltern achtet mehr auf eure Kinder *mahnend den Zeigefinger heb* Die FSK hat durchaus einen Grund.


----------



## Grushdak (18. März 2009)

Toddy37 schrieb:


> .... WoW ab 18 ...  oder ... auszeinung wie bei Ziggaretten ...
> ja/nein



Und für was soll ich nun voten?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greetz


----------



## Fearforfun (18. März 2009)

Was mich mal interessieren würde is wie die umfrage ausfallen würde wenn da, aus i-welchen zugegebenermaßen nicht logischen grüden, stehen würde WoW nur UNTER 18 erlaubt.
Alle die jetz ja klicken wollen doch eh nur die "Kiddis" aus dem spiel haben jaja einer für alle alle für keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finde mit so einem verhalten ist man selbst eher ein "Kiddy" - Find den Begriff generel sehr Irreführend laut meiner persönlichen einschätzung bin ich und auch andere "Kinder" in der lage besser und sozialer zu spielen als mach 18+, wobei ich zugebenmuss das im bereich unter 18 mehr ... idoten sind.


----------



## seppix@seppix (18. März 2009)

Na Lycos konnteste mit meiner Kritik nicht fertig werden schickste mich jetzt auf die virtuele Ignorliste?
Nein jetzt mal Spass beiseite Ich bin 16 und Ich spiele kein WoW.
Allerdings ist es nun mal so das wenn sie ein Spiel ab 18 machen werden sie auch andere Spiel ab 18 machen .... und dann kommt der Punkt wo sie Spiele in Deutschland gar nicht mehr erscheinen lassen,und dann trifft es alle, wenn manche Leute solange brauchen um die Augen aufzumachen dann tut es mir echt leid ,denn dann ist es zu spät


----------



## Scrätcher (18. März 2009)

Ich hab für nein gestimmt weil:

Ich Wow nicht als sexistisch oder gewaltverherrlichend sehe und


- ich nicht glaube, dass es soviel um Klima beiträgt. Es gibt genügend anständige junge Spieler! Und genausoviel ältere Rindviecher!

- es nichts daran ändern würde ob Kinder jetzt Wow spielen, ein anderes MMORG oder ein Offlinespiel. Es ist halt "das unangenehme Thema Sucht unter die Fußmatte gekehrt"

- ich mich frage ob sich da wirklich ein paar dadurch nen abgeschlagenen Kopf oder die Nippel einer Orkfrau erhoffen...



Bleibt mal noch zu bedenken: Wo finden soviel gemeinsame Aktionen von Jung und Alt statt wie in Wow? Schonmal drüber nachgedacht?


----------



## seppix@seppix (18. März 2009)

Ich weiß was du mit Imigranten mit Waffen meinst ich wollte nur nicht darauf eingehen weil dies ja eigentlich ein Spieleboard ist...

Ps auch ich will dies nicht rassistich sagen sondern spreche nur aus was ich gesehen habe


----------



## Hubautz (18. März 2009)

Salflur schrieb:


> ich glaube manche vergessen das pc-spiele eigtl für leute unter 18 und vlt bis 25 sind.
> 
> denk ich mir jedenfalls



Darf ich mal ganz vorsichtig und höflich fragen in welchem Jahrhundert du lebst?


----------



## Kokoros (18. März 2009)

Es geht ja hier im Grunde nicht darum Ego shoter zu schützen oder Agumente dafür zu finden sie nicht zu verbieten, sondern um WoW und das is, wie ich finde ein gaaaanz anderer Schuh. Ich denke auch nicht das diese "Politiker" in ihren "Virtuellen Büros" dieses sogenannte "Killerspiele verboot/süchtigmach verbot" durchkriegen. Aus dem Grund der vorhin schon genannt wurde, das viele Menschen viel Zeit und Geld in dieses Hobby stecken. Wenn ich mir überlege das es genug Fette-Bierbäuchige Männer gibt die den ganzen Tag vorm Tv sitzen  und nach dem wie ich dass jetzt mal nennen will "Schalke, Schake" sich umdreh, "Erna essen, hunger" Syndrom leiden. Das is doch das selbe wie vorm Pc einem noch einigermaßen anständigem Hobby nachzugehen.


Und da hier ja manche so viel spaß an Zahlen haben:

2 Jahre durchgängig WoW

2 Jahre 4-8 Stunden am Tag.?

Wenn du dein dein Acc gekündigt kriegst meint ihr dann nicht das es  (übertrieben gesehen) dann nicht noch mehr Amokläufer geben wird ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. März 2009)

18jährige dürfen doch schon wow spielen O.o


----------



## Ausweiden (18. März 2009)

Ab 18.

Einschicken einer Kopie des Personalausweises damit keiner betrügen kann und gut ist.

UND/ODER

Wie verhalte ich mich angemessen und sozial in einer Gesellschaft und nutze nicht die Annonymität des Internets aus, um mich wie der letzte Dreck zu Verhalten-Test.

Gibt ja doch son paar die für Ihr Alter reifer sind.


----------



## feder5 (18. März 2009)

Kann man den Prof. Dr. Christian Pfeiffer nicht wegen Volksverherrlichung oder so anzeigen?
PC-Games, egal schlecht oder gut, gelten doch als offizielles Kulturgut, nicht wahr?


----------



## DerOffTank (18. März 2009)

Nein!
Aber ab 14 Wäre schon eine gute Lösung um den Großteil zu überschwemmen an Kiddys. Es gibt auch einzelfälle da sind die ganz nett, aber beim Großteil...

Ohaa wenn die eltern wüssten was bei denen im Kinderzimmer in der Virtuellen Welt abgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann gäbs Tabula Rasa

MFG *Vote Nein*


----------



## Buffed_Fan (18. März 2009)

Auch wenn das Spiel ab 18 ist kommt noch jeder 12 Jährige an das Spiel genau so wie an Ego Shooter ab 18.
Einfach Den Vater als Accountbesitzer angeben und loszocken...Die Politiker sind so Naiv^^


----------



## raeugen (18. März 2009)

In unserem Land läuft *so* viel falsch!
Ein Skandal!
Allein schon die Tatsache dass *Tetris* ohne Alterbeschränkung ist lässt mich nicht ruhig schlafen.!

Mein Gott die Politiker sollten sich lieber mal mit dem Thema beschäftigen, und nicht so eine schei.e verzapfen..


----------



## Fearforfun (18. März 2009)

Und denkt dran wenn die es schon schaffen es von 12 auf 18 hochzustufen dann kommt auch bald das verbot von Killerspielen durch...
Ich finde Cs etc. gehört verboten ich würde trozdem nicht dafür stimmen weil es eh nix bringen würde und Ich nicht anderen vorschreiben will was sie zu tun oder zu lassen haben...


----------



## feder5 (18. März 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volksverhetzung
Ich glaub, der gute Christian Pfeiffer hetzt das Volk auf uns WoW-Spieler auf...


----------



## Fearforfun (18. März 2009)

Außerdem wo es der Unterschied zwischen Sehr selten Pokemon sammelkarten und Epics?
In der 4 Klasse hab ich sicher um die 200€ in Yu-Gi-dingsda und Pokemon gesteckt über jahre verteilt, so was zu sammeln kann auch süchtig machen!


----------



## heinzelmännchen (18. März 2009)

ab 18 ist total sinnlos und überflüssig weil:

- die USK es ab 12 eingestuft hat und seit der Einstufung m.M.n. keine gravierenden neuen Gewaltdarstellungen hinzugekommen sind
- die USK nich für Suchtprobleme der Spieler zuständig is
- Dr. Pfeiffer nur Aufmerksamkeit will
- die Kiddis sowieso an das Game kommen
- die bestehenden Gesetze erstmal eingehalten werden müssen bevor man neue´verabscheidet
- WoW sowas von für Kinder geeignet is, solange sie net übermäßig viel zocken
- für die Kontrolle die Eltern zuständig sind
- nicht andere unter einem Verbot leiden müssen, da einige zu doof sind auf sich selber aufzupassen

So, das is meine Meinung dazu.


Nieder mit Herr-ichbrauchaufmerksamkeit-prof-dr-pfeiffer-die-pfeife-vom-dienst    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kulunu (18. März 2009)

omg wie oft wurde das Thema den in den letzten tagen den schon durchgekaut ,

ich persönlich sage NEIN ein ganzklares NEIN den was soll der scheiß hallo??das is unsere freizeit und das is genauso 
gefährlich wie Alkohol oder rauchen.
nur das Problem dabei ist das diese Sachen wirklich süchtig machen wen man sie regelmäßig nimmt.ich spiele seit knapp 
3 Jahren wow bald 4 und ich muss sagen am Anfang war ich wirklich wie gefesselt von dem Spiel aber je höher ich kam
umso mehr wurde mir klar das es mit der zeit alles das selbe ist. 
jetzt wo ich 80 bin komme ich fast nurnoch zum 
raiden on das sind unter der Woche 4 freie nachmittage,Wochenende habe ich meistens eh nichts besseres zu tun,
lebe in einem Dorf und verstehe mich mit den andern Kindern hier nicht so gut sind hierher gezogen schon vor ein paar
Jahren, aber damals habe ich noch nicht mal daran gedacht wow zu zocken wusste nicht mal das es so was gibt.
also was tun wen man nicht mit den Kindern in der Nachbarschaft klarkommt?? ja gutefrage was?? meine Antwort darauf:
vord glotze setzen oder einfach nachmittags Heim gehen hausi machen und auf den nächsten Schultag warten.
habe dank dank nem Kumpel mit wow angefangen und wen ich mir da mal so die Leute ansehe und mit denen aus der umgebung
Vergleich soll, da würdet ihr euch wundern ich würde allemal die gesellschaft von den Leuten aus wow vorziehen.
aber zurück zum Thema , das Problem sind nicht die spiele sondern das Umfeld der Leute wen ich mal so in die Stadt gehe
und mich da mal um gucke über all diese möchtegern Schlager und und und in der schule nicht anders und wen dann vom lehrer mal ein Brief
kommen soll heists nur " meinen Eltern is das doch eh Scheins egal " also sollten se mal lieber das überprüfen .komma saufen bis zum umfallen 
und und und das wird scheinbar nicht in betrachtgezogen oder das Umfeld der Leute , NEIN es sind ja nur die bösen spiele ... das is meine Meinung 
aber wie gesagt einen Aufkleber auf den spiele verpackungen zu ändern is billiger als mal was vom Geld des stades für ein besseres Umfeld oder 
 eine gescheite Erziehung auszugeben, da machen die Politiker Leiber " Geschäftsreisen " nach was weiß ich wohin oder kaufen sich luxusautos .
schaut sie euch doch mal an mit was für dicken karren die rumfahren und so was wird dann von der Steuer als " Dienstwagen" bezahlt.


----------



## Kankru (18. März 2009)

Toddy37 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Hir mal eine Umfrage was ihr davon haltet das WoW ab 18 sein soll oder das so ein auszeinung wie bei Ziggaretten drauf ist .
> 
> ...



Ja dann mit so geilen Bildern wie auf den kippen! xD

Wie geil, coole Idee!

Das etwa die Hälfte oder mehr als die Hälfte unter 18 ist, ist das Ergibnis vorprogrammiert!

Mir ists egal, ich bin noch 25... xD


----------



## Throgan (18. März 2009)

Hmm....mir fällt da was ein:

Eltern haften für Ihre Kinder!

Klingelst da bei irgendwem? Gameboy, NDS und sostige andere Spiele haben auch alle das Potential irgendwie abhängig zu machen, aber ich gebe zu das bei WoW die Gefahr durchaus größer ist. Doch Spiele sollten weiterhin nach Ihrem Inhalt bewertet werden und nicht danach ob die eltern nicht in der Lage sind ihre Kinder in den Griff zu bekommen. 

WoW hat nicht ohne Grund eine Funktion zur einschränkung der Spielzeit, da hat sich Blizzard schon was bei gedacht, doch sollten sich lieber mal die Eltern mit ihren Kindern und ihren Spielen auseinander setzen, anstatt das Vaterstaat es mal wieder ganz billig machen will und für Leute die, welche keine Kontrolle über ihre Kinder haben, nen fetten USK 18 Aufkleber drauf macht.

Sollen der Staat doch seinen Ergeiz und die ganze Kohle mal lieber in Unterstützung für die Familien stecken und mal was sinnvolles machen...als uns nur noch zu bevormunden...

Mit ner 16er Freigabe könnte ich noch leben, das liegt noch im Rahmen des nachvollziehbaren....


----------



## Kofineas (18. März 2009)

mir egal..bin 18 und kenn niemanden im spiel der jünger is...
finds nur affig das sich wieder einige leute aus dem grunddafür einsetzen, dasss dann kiddies verschwuinden würden..das wofür ihr kiddies hast ist nicht nur jüngeren vorbehalten gibt auch viele mit 18+ die genauso unfähig sind..und umgekehrt auch unter 18 jährige die total fähig und bedacht handeln


----------



## Oolie (18. März 2009)

definitiv ja. mit 18 hat man (normalerweise) bereits denkstrukturen gebildet, die es einem ermöglichen sich sozial in einer gemeinschaft zu verhalten. 

eben diese fähigkeit geht aber zumeist den unter 18 jährigen ab. sicher gibt es ausnahmen, ebenso wie es ausnahmen bei jung-erwachsenen gibt (manche leute sind halt asozial=nicht gemeinschaftsfähig), aber das gros verhält sich nach dem "nach-mir-die-sintflut"-prinzip.

und um dann auch mal meinen senf zur aktuellen thematik "killerspiele/online-spiele machen gefühllos und erhöhen amok-lauf-gefahr" dazuzugeben:

kein jugendlicher, der ein intaktes soziales umfeld hat, sprich die aufmerksamkeit seiner eltern genießt, freunde hat (und wenn es nur einer ist, den er vielleicht 2-3 mal im monat sieht) und aufgrund seiner persönlichkeit (nicht wegen seines geilen handys, seiner D&G-Jacke oder seiner goldketten) respektiert wird, wird jemals amok laufen, weil er ja CS oder WoW zockt.

diese diskussion setzt an der völlig falschen stelle an. eltern sollten sich lieber wieder mehr um ihre kinder kümmern, egal ob sie stress im job haben oder arbeitslos sind. von dem immensen gesellschaftlichen druck der über die medien auf jugendliche ausgeübt wird will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.

aber was reg ich mich auf: als anwort auf diesen post wirds ja eh wahrscheinlich nur flames oder schweigen geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG, Oolie


----------



## derwaynez (18. März 2009)

vr35i schrieb:


> also 18 muss nich sein aber 16 finde ich ok denn ich denke mit 12 oder 13 jahren braucht man nicht vorn pc hängen und irgendwas spielt is meine meinung



oh ya! mit 13 darf man nicht pc spielen, mit 16 schon!
bitte einfach mal die fresse halten, danke!


----------



## Psychopatrix (18. März 2009)

Bin Klar für ein NEIN

ich bin 26 und finde es verantwortungslos wieviel hier n ab 18 wollen .... gleiches nivau wie die Politiker bei der "killerspiel" debatte.
Denke das sind die ü18 Leute ... die denken betrifft mich net .. also um so besser .... tjo .. genau so denken wol politiker auch zu Spielen allgemein... traurig aber wahr


----------



## Nortrom141 (18. März 2009)

Hab für Nein! gestimmt, da ich selbst 15 bin xD
Aber ich halte es sowieso für Schwachsinnig, das WoW ab 18 sein soll. 
Dann könn se ja auch gleich Hdro oder War ab 18 machen.


----------



## eikira (18. März 2009)

Toddy37 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Hir mal eine Umfrage was ihr davon haltet das WoW ab 18 sein soll oder das so ein auszeinung wie bei Ziggaretten drauf ist .
> 
> ...



gegenfrage was würde dass bringen wow ab diesem alter erst verfügbar zu machen?


----------



## lKreuzritterl (18. März 2009)

Ich finde dass es totaler schwachsinn ist ich bin 14 und spiele seit kurzem kein WoW mehr und muss sagen dass ich nicht unbedingt sage ich muss jetzt wieder anfangen und ich kenne auch niemanden der dies hat daher denke ich dass das suchtpotential nicht von dem Spiel abhängt sondern von den Spielern.
Außerdem würde es nichts bringen da sich die ganzen addons von WoW die noch kommen über die Eltern holen


----------



## kulunu (18. März 2009)

Oolie schrieb:


> definitiv ja. mit 18 hat man (normalerweise) bereits denkstrukturen gebildet, die es einem ermöglichen sich sozial in einer gemeinschaft zu verhalten.
> 
> eben diese fähigkeit geht aber zumeist den unter 18 jährigen ab. sicher gibt es ausnahmen, ebenso wie es ausnahmen bei jung-erwachsenen gibt (manche leute sind halt asozial=nicht gemeinschaftsfähig), aber das gros verhält sich nach dem "nach-mir-die-sintflut"-prinzip.
> 
> ...



bitte nachdenken bevor du schreibst ja?? danke .

ich sehe manchmal Leute über 18 die sich schlechter verhalten als jugendliche unter 18 .
also das man mit dem 18 " AUFEINMAL DIE ERLEUCHTUNG " erhält is glaubich ein wunsch glauber der erwachsenen die großteils verkommene Jugend
wieder auf die richtige Bahn zu lenken. also bitte erst mal denken ja??


----------



## ReWahn (18. März 2009)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> Bin Klar für ein NEIN
> 
> ich bin 26 und finde es verantwortungslos wieviel hier n ab 18 wollen .... gleiches nivau wie die Politiker bei der "killerspiel" debatte.
> Denke das sind die ü18 Leute ... die denken betrifft mich net .. also um so besser .... tjo .. genau so denken wol politiker auch zu Spielen allgemein... traurig aber wahr



<-- 17. Habe mit Ja gestimmt.

Denn: Bis so etwas durch käme bin ich 18. Und der Grossteil meiner Altersgenossen ist einach geistig auf Kindergartenniveau hängengeblieben.
Dass WoW wegen Sucht- oder Agressionspotenzial höher eingestuft wird halte ich für Schwachsinn. Da sind die Gründe an anderer Stelle zu suchen.
Mich stört einfach ein Grossteil der minderjährigen Mitspieler.
Sicher gibt es auch erwachsene Idioten. Unter den Minderjährigen liegt der Anteil jedoch meiner Erfahrung nach deutlich höher :>


----------



## Schnubbismaus (18. März 2009)

Also ich finde nicht das man das Spiel auf 18 setzen muss. Ich finde das die Eltern darauf achten müssen, was ihre Kinder am Pc spielen oder machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaoscrash (18. März 2009)

Hier kann mir aber keiner sagen, dass es nicht auch Leute Ü18 gibt die WoW süchtig sind warum soll das Suchpotential denn weniger werden ? Es macht keinen sinn. nein.


----------



## Larmina (18. März 2009)

Geben wir Essen erst ab 18 frei! Essen ist für jeden eine Sucht, da die Entziehung des Suchtstoffes körperliche Entzugserscheinungen hervorruft. *Setzt eure Kinder nicht der gefährlichen Sucht des Essens aus!*


----------



## Oolie (18. März 2009)

kulunu schrieb:


> bitte nachdenken bevor du schreibst ja?? danke .




nächstes mal bitte erstmal richtig lesen und verstehen, ja? danke.

ich hab nie behauptet das alle gleich sind. es gibt in allen altersstufen schwachmaten. aber MEINE meinung tendiert halt dazu, das der grossteil sich erst mit etwas reiferem alter sozial verhält. 

nach deinem post könnte man sich denken "Wem der Schuh passt....". Aber entschuldige bitte, das ich meine meinung in einem eben dafür vorgesehen forum kundgetan hab.


----------



## Benrok (18. März 2009)

Ich finde es schwachsinn dass Spiel ab 18 freizugeben, da bei Minderjährigen eigentlich die Eltern ein Auge drauf haben sollten und es so kontrollieren können.
Bei Erwachsenen besteht die Gefahr süchtig zu werden viel mehr da sie in den meisten Fällen keiner abhält exzessiv(ka wie das geschrieben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) zu spielen .


----------



## 50Cent200 (18. März 2009)

ach wow ab 12 passt schon. Mich nervt es nur, dass alle immer blöd labbern: öhh endlich keine kiddy's mehr!!
ohh man na und ich bin 17 und benehme mich auch manchmal kindisch, was soll's? manch ein 14 jähriger ist reifer als ein 25 jähriger, außerdem ist es ein mmorpg und kein Ego-shooter o.ä., also vote für nein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turismo (18. März 2009)

Alle die für"Ja" gevotet haben sind doch nicht mehr ganz dicht...
Ich glaube ihr vergesst immer das ein Großteil der WoW - Spieler unter 18 ist. D.h. wenn alle wie ihr es bezeichnet "kiddies" weg sind könnt ihr lange für eine 5er Gruppe suchen aber HF!


----------



## Jahmaydoh (18. März 2009)

Benrok schrieb:


> Ich finde es schwachsinn dass Spiel ab 18 freizugeben, da bei Minderjährigen eigentlich die Eltern ein Auge drauf haben sollten und es so kontrollieren können.
> Bei Erwachsenen besteht die Gefahr süchtig zu werden viel mehr da sie in den meisten Fällen keiner abhält exzessiv(ka wie das geschrieben wird
> 
> 
> ...


Gerade das ist der Knackpunkt.
Wie viele Eltern kennen sich denn schon mit PC-Spielen aus und wissen was eine vernünftige Zeitspanne ist, die Kinder <16 vor WoW sitzen sollten?
Bei den Erwachsenen sollte halt schon die nötige Vernunft gegeben sein um das richtige Maß zu finden, bei vielen regelt sich das automatisch durch die RL-Verpflichtungen....


----------



## Cembrotta (18. März 2009)

18 IST NICHT GENUG

Das Spiel sollte meiner Meinung nach erst ab 21 Jahren freigegeben werden,damit die verdammten Kinder JA ICH MEINE EUCH,sich wieder auf Cs wenden können,weil dort der Kindergaren ist und nicht in AZEROTH....und jetzt FLAME ON IHR KINDER


----------



## Meatwookie (18. März 2009)

Cool keine Kiddies mehr!!!
Ach halt...
Es gibt ja genug >18 Jährige die sich Kindischer verhalten wie mancher 10 Jähriger.
Die Schuld von Sucht, bei Jugendlichen ist eher bei den Eltern zu suchen wie bei dem Spiel, ich meine es sollte schon etwas komisch sein wenn die Eltern es normal empfinden das ihr Kind 6-7 Stunden am Tag vor dem PC hocken.
Oder Generell wenn die Jugendlichen von irgendwas abhänging sind sollten die Eltern mal drüber nachdenken...
Sei es Nikotin (Zigaretten), Alkohol oder Spiele.


----------



## Blackfall234 (18. März 2009)

Das ist so schwachsinnig . 

Es gibt so viele erwachsene die wegen wow arbeitslos sind ( naja sooo viel jezz auch nicht) Darum bringt das nicht viel. 
also am besten gleich verbieten ( nei ndas würde ich nicht wollen) . 

Auch wenn keine "kiddies" mehr spielen gibt es noch süchtige -


----------



## Ixalia (18. März 2009)

Habe für ja gestimmt weil mir die Kiddis aufn Sack gehen und nicht wegen der Sucht!


----------



## Meatwookie (18. März 2009)

Ixalia schrieb:


> Habe für ja gestimmt weil mir die Kiddis aufn Sack gehen und nicht wegen der Sucht!


Nur so...
Es gibt genug >18 Jährige die sich Kindischer verhalten wie so mancher <16 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (18. März 2009)

Ixalia schrieb:


> Habe für ja gestimmt weil mir die Kiddis aufn Sack gehen und nicht wegen der Sucht!


Du verhältst dich auch nicht gerade besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weil auch wenn ab und zu ein Kiddy meint zu flamen... wenn man normal ist überliest man das einfach und hat wieder mehr besuch auf der Ignoliste


----------



## Animos93 (18. März 2009)

is eigentlich sch... egal! Wer an WoW, irgendteinen Film oder sonstwas kommen will schafft das auch da bringt so ne fsk 18 kacke nichts XD


----------



## Larmina (18. März 2009)

Animos93 schrieb:


> is eigentlich sch... egal! Wer an WoW, irgendteinen Film oder sonstwas kommen will schafft das auch da bringt so ne fsk 18 kacke nichts XD


Ja das Zigarrettenalter hochsetzen hat auch nix gebracht und FALLS soetwas mit WoW passieren würde wäre der Effekt auch nicht höher


----------



## Gilbradur (18. März 2009)

Ich denke, dass das keine güte Idee wäre. Man kann von allem möglichen süchtig werden, selbst von Nasenspray (ist ein Fakt). Das unter seine eigene Kontrolle zu bringen, ist die Sache jedes einzelnen. Ein Hinweis kann natürlich drauf sein, ein Spiel(!) allerdings wegen Suchtpotential ab 18 zu machen ist meiner Meinung nach totaler Schwachsinn.


----------



## kulunu (18. März 2009)

Oolie schrieb:


> nächstes mal bitte erstmal richtig lesen und verstehen, ja? danke.
> 
> ich hab nie behauptet das alle gleich sind. es gibt in allen altersstufen schwachmaten. aber MEINE meinung tendiert halt dazu, das der grossteil sich erst mit etwas reiferem alter sozial verhält.
> 
> nach deinem post könnte man sich denken "Wem der Schuh passt....". Aber entschuldige bitte, das ich meine meinung in einem eben dafür vorgesehen forum kundgetan hab.



REIFER XD ich bin in der 9 Klasse und war im Kindergarten auf Praktikum und ich sag dir was : ICH würde viel lieber mit den kleinen scheisern lernen als mit manchen aus meiner Klasse also hat das wohl nichts mit dem alter zu tun schau dir  die Generation an die jetzt ihre letzten Jahre in der schule verbringen 90% der Schüler sind 
scheinbar sozialer noch degenerierter als ein dummer Stamm von Primaten. is aber nur meine Beobachtung also hat das ja nichts zu bedeuten. ich muss mich ja nur 
versuchen in dieser klasse auf den abschluss vorzubereiten aber wen die klasse nicht weiter kommt weil die Lehrer nicht weitermachen weil ein spast dumme Spielchen macht oder  selbst nach der 100 erklärung eine lernResistenz von 100% aufweist ist die Gefahr leider verflucht groß das der abschluss unerreichbar für die bleibt die es ernsthaft versuchen wollen.und das nur weil die jugendlichen keinen Respekt vorm lehrer oder sogar vor ihren Eltern haben.aber im Praktikum wa das anders wurde was von den Betreuern was gesagt wurde das auch getan also wie gesagt das hat nichts mit dem alter zu tun sondern mit Respekt den die jugend aber leider nichtmehr besitzt und das finde ich schade und was tun die lehrer massenbestrafung ( inklusive der schülehr die nichts getan haben und die eigentlich lernen wollen ) und dann schaue ich mir die sogenannten " reifen Leute" auf der straße an in der schule der große macer aber nichts tun für die Zukunft und dann auf der straße sitzen.
aber ich glaube das hast du auch bedacht aber es gibt auch jugendliche die noch gescheit im Kopf sind und die werden darunter leiden es gibt in beiden schichten Trottel, aber das wegen den Trotteln die jüngere Schicht leiden muss finde ich nicht gerecht, mich selbst betriffst ja eigentlich nicht ich bin schon 17 bald 18 aber
so mancher 14 oder 15 jährige scheint mir gescheiter im Kopf als mancher  erwachsene und es tut mir Leid das ich zuvor einen raueren Ton angeschlagen habe aber mich regt es auf das alles auf der jugend abgewälst wird.


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (18. März 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> <-- 17. Habe mit Ja gestimmt.
> 
> Denn: Bis so etwas durch käme bin ich 18. Und der Grossteil meiner Altersgenossen ist einach geistig auf Kindergartenniveau hängengeblieben.
> Dass WoW wegen Sucht- oder Agressionspotenzial höher eingestuft wird halte ich für Schwachsinn. Da sind die Gründe an anderer Stelle zu suchen.
> ...




omg spricht so ein wahrer suchti ? hast du überhaupt noch gleichaltrige freunde, wenn du hier schon so abfälllig redest oder sind deine freunde dann sämtliche leute auf deiner fl in wow
dich stört der große anteil minderjähriger ... du weißt das spiel is atm noch ab 12 und somit alle das recht ham über ihre eltern nen acc zu haben ? btw bist du selbstminderjährig und wenn du dich selbst nich leiden kannst musst wohl leider leider an komplexen leiden

was hier manche von sich geben is echt der oberhammer selbst wenn wow ab 18 eingestuft wird (und das wird es sicher nich, da die usk nach gewalt und nich nach suchtpoenzial einstuft) werden immer noch sämtliche kiddies rumrennen da du eben 18 sein musst um einen acc zu erstellen und dass sind dann eben die eltern.
sooo und jetz flamt mich :>


----------



## EisblockError (18. März 2009)

Ich glaub nicht das der thread nicht lange offen bleibt..

btt: Wenn Wow ab 18 sein wollte und es wirklich! durchgesetzt wird werden halt alle ein adneres Game spielen, daher vollkommen sinnlos oder eine Politische Erpressung


----------



## Odeesi (18. März 2009)

Salflur schrieb:


> ich glaube manche vergessen das pc-spiele eigtl für leute unter 18 und vlt bis 25 sind.
> 
> denk ich mir jedenfalls



Naja, nicht jedes Spiel ist für Kinder/Jugendliche... wenn ich da an 'Erdbeben', D*om, GTA, Resident Evil, Counter-Strike, etc denke, so sind diese Spiele imho nicht für Kinder/Jugendliche geeignet... genauso, wie viele Filme nicht unbedingt für Jugendliche resp. Kinder geeignet sind (Pornos, Splatterfilme, extreme Horrorfilme, Spiele, in denen Gewalt sehr stark verherrlicht wird, etc).
Was WoW betrifft... nun ja, schwierig zu sagen, ob es Jugendliche spielen oder nicht spielen dürfen sollen... Ich denke, in Maßen sollten sie es schon, nur, wenn ich (28 Jahre) ab und an mal mitbekomme, wie Kiddies nen Tagesablauf à la 
- Morgens Aufstehen
- Schule
- Essen
- Hausaufgaben 
- WoW spielen
- Abend essen
- WoW spielen

haben... nun ja, dann denke ich mir dann doch, daß WoW für "unbegrenztes Spielen" ne Altersbeschränkung bekommen sollte, alternativ die Eltern das Ganze im Auge behalten sollten, nein müssen, wie oft & wie lang ihr Kind vor dem PC sitzt... und gegebenenfalls dann auch mal den Stecker zieht.. auch wenn dann das Kiddie wie in diesem YouTube-Video reagiert...


----------



## neo1986 (18. März 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> <-- 17. Habe mit Ja gestimmt.
> 
> Denn: Bis so etwas durch käme bin ich 18. Und *der Grossteil meiner Altersgenossen ist einach geistig auf Kindergartenniveau hängengeblieben.*
> Dass WoW wegen Sucht- oder Agressionspotenzial höher eingestuft wird halte ich für Schwachsinn. Da sind die Gründe an anderer Stelle zu suchen.
> ...


*muss ich dir zustimmen*

Beim rest nicht ich kenne mehr 18-23 jährige deppen als 13-18 jährige und ich kenne viele 13-18 jährige.


----------



## Larmina (18. März 2009)

DarkfocusAngel schrieb:


> omg spricht so ein wahrer suchti ?


Ne so spricht ein absoluter Egoist. WÄÄÄH mich nerven alle also müssen sie weg aber bitte soll das so lang dauern, dass es mich nichtmehr betrifft!!


----------



## powerpaket (18. März 2009)

also ich habe für ja gestimmt.
das liegt daran das grade seit wotlk einige inhalte echt nicht mehr für 12jährige sind. leider fehlte der ü16 knopf..

aber davon abgesehen ist das grundproblem im moment das eltern nicht die ahnung haben, um ihre kinder im netz zu schützen. und dann kommt jemand daher, sagt in mikros der nachrichtensender was von wegen böse und nun gibts das nächste halbe jahr wieder mal blinden aktionismus.
ich denke da kann man nur versuchen ruhige aufklärung zu betreiben(leider lesen das hier wohl keine eltern..)


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (18. März 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Ne so spricht ein absoluter Egoist. WÄÄÄH mich nerven alle also müssen sie weg aber bitte soll das so lang dauern, dass es mich nichtmehr betrifft!!




hehe auch wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber mal ganz im ernst du kannst die accs die schon sind nich bannen. in ieinem formular oder sonst wo bei der acc erstellung steht dass du 18 sein musst falls nich musst die daten von deinem erziehungsberechtigten angeben oder von einem volljährigen vormund und da der dann als acc inhaber gilt ----> kein acc bann also kann man "wow ab 18 weil zu viele kiddies" gleich vergessen.

@powerpaket
ich sehe es ähnlich 90% der eltern kontrollieren das verhalten ihrer kinder im netz bzw am pc wirklich nur unzureichen allerdings ist es auch nicht sache des staates dies zu übernehmen. das einzige was wirklich nutzen könnte ist aufklärung wie schon von dir gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (18. März 2009)

powerpaket schrieb:


> also ich habe für ja gestimmt.
> das liegt daran das grade seit wotlk einige inhalte echt nicht mehr für 12jährige sind. leider fehlte der ü16 knopf..


Da muss ich dir zustimmen. WoW ist wesentlich brutaler geworden (Leichen zerschnetzeln, Gefangene foltern, Tiere quälen...) 
Ich hab mir auf dem Weg zu 80 mehrmals an den Kopf gefasst und mich gefragt ob man 12jährige soetwas machen lassen sollte


----------



## Khazrok (18. März 2009)

Ich hab da mal eben für "Nein" gestimmt.
18 ist etwas zu hoch gegriffen, 16 würde denke ich mal reichen, aber dann bei ALLEN Spielen, da ja eigentlich alle Spiele ein gewisses Suchtpotenzial haben.
^^


----------



## eggiweng (18. März 2009)

Also ich Finde es gut das Spiel ab 18 zu machen vll haben die Spieler dann etwas mehr "geistige Reife" weil ich persönlich kenne sehr viele junge Spieler so zwischen 12-14 das ist ja grausam was die von sich geben...


----------



## Bonsaiblatt (18. März 2009)

Hab für nein gestimmt. Ab 18 bringt eh nichts weil man das sowie so nicht Kontrollieren kann.Hier sind die Eltern gefragt die kontrollieren wie lange ihr Kinder spielen.Wenn die das nicht machen selber schuld.


----------



## Focht (18. März 2009)

ich wäre für 18, einfach aus dem grund, da es für mich unverständlich ist dutzende std am pc zu sitzen ohne es zu müssen.
das dutzend is verflucht hoch gegriffen aber egal.
solln die kids lieber nen gutes buch lesen oder in irgend wo hin gehen und nicht den ganzen tag vor nem kasten hängen.
bisschen übertriebn aber naja....


----------



## Gorgor (18. März 2009)

Gecko93 schrieb:


> (außerdem hält uns das ein paa Kiddies fern ^^)


meinst du? xD


----------



## seppix@seppix (18. März 2009)

Ich fände es viel interesanter zu wissen wie ihr stimmen würdet währet ihr 16
NA klar da würded ihr natürlich auch noch alle für ja stimmen schließlich wollt ihr ja das ihr net spielen könnt weil so ignorante Typeen meinen sas wir ihnen auf die nerven gehen (in einem Spiel was gar nicht für erwachsene gedacht war und somit eigentlich die leute und 18 sich beschweren sollen warum so engstirnige alte Leute ihr Game zocken.... ist nur extrem ausgedrückt und keineswegs so gemeint aber ein ziemlich gutes Argument oder net^^)


----------



## Toddy37 (18. März 2009)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> Soo ich melde mich auch mal seit einer langen zeit zurück. Und jaaaaaa ich gebe zu ich habe mit WoW Aufgehört. Nein nicht weil ich pleite bin oder weil der total ausgenudelte Content im moment interessant wäre.... NEIN Ich habe ein besseres Suchtmittel gefunden. Meine neue PS3. SO kann ich statt auf dem Stuhl hängen und vor mich hinzuvegetieren jetzt sogar im Bett liegen und vor mich hinvegetieren. Wenn ich müde bin dreh ich mich um und kuschel mit meinen Chips tüten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hmm also jeder der Mindestens 14 odernso ist kann sich ein Giro Konto machen und damit kann man das auch alles bezahlen ohne was zu flalschennl ^^ damit kanst sogar amazon oder ebay machen


----------



## Tinduss (18. März 2009)

Mh ... wenn ich diese dulligen komments vonwegen "wow ab 18" anhöre krieg ichs kotzen xDD

Jaja suchtgefahr !!! 


V O T E     F O R     H E L L O    K I T T Y    A B     1   8     !   !   !   !  !



ach und bevor ichs vergesse, I N T E R N E T   &   T V     A B     1 8     ! ! ! ! 

Ich wär dafür dass man den ganzen politsspinnern ma kräftig in den Arsch tritt ... 
NICHT SPIELE MACHEN AMOKLÄUFER SONDERN MOBBING & PSYCHISCHE KRANKHEITEN !!! -.-


Ach hab ich schon erwähnt? HELLO KITTY AB 18 !!! Ach und Spongebob natürlich auch ....



/flame on


----------



## Larmina (18. März 2009)

Focht schrieb:


> ich wäre für 18, einfach aus dem grund, da es für mich unverständlich ist dutzende std am pc zu sitzen ohne es zu müssen.
> das dutzend is verflucht hoch gegriffen aber egal.
> solln die kids lieber nen gutes buch lesen oder in irgend wo hin gehen und nicht den ganzen tag vor nem kasten hängen.
> bisschen übertriebn aber naja....


*hust* Dann steigen die Zahl der betrunkenen Kinder im Park, der Kinder unter Drogen usw... Es gibt schlimmere Freizeitbeschäftigungen als WoW


----------



## Ol@f (18. März 2009)

Ich stimm für JA. Eventuell könnte man es auch ab 16 rausbringen. 

Die letzlich wichtigere Frage ist, ob dies dann überhaupt was bringen würde. 
Jeder könnte weiterhin Gamecards kaufen oder über Konto bezahlen...
Vielleicht würde es neue Spieler abhalten, aber da das ja jetzt eh so stark in den Medien verbreitet wird, achten die bösen Mamas sicher ganz genau drauf, was Jüngchen spielt.


----------



## Assor (18. März 2009)

Bevor sowas passiert, bitte Zigaretten ab 18. 
Jegliche Art von Alkohol ab 18. 
Jedes Medikament ab 18. 
Jegliches anderes Videospiel ab 18. 
Sex ab 18. 
Denken ab 18. 

Bevor sie die Gesellschaft auf den Kopf stellen, sollten sie vlt. mal mit wichtigeren Dingen anfangen ...
Und das mehr Jugendliche weit mehr Fernseh gucken, als Computer spielen im Durchscnitt, sendet auch keine Signale an logisch denkende Menschen aus ...

Flame me :>

Ich glaub, dann geh ich halt jetzt Mittwoch noch mit Kumpels saufen bis spät in die Nacht, wenn der Raid dank der USK ausfällt, meinen Lehrern wirds ja nicht stören.


----------



## Ausweiden (18. März 2009)

Ab 18

Mit Kopie des Personalausweises, bei jedem Login werden dann die letzten 8 Ziffern des Persos abgefragt und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Nicht wegen Sucht, wegen geistigen unsozialen Verhalten. Welches zwar auch über 18 Jährige an den Tag legen könnten, allerdings würde der Prozentsatz weitaus geringer ausfallen und das Spielvergnügen würde enorm gesteigert.


----------



## Assor (18. März 2009)

Ausweiden schrieb:


> Ab 18
> 
> Mit Kopie des Personalausweises, bei jedem Login werden dann die letzten 8 Ziffern des Persos abgefragt und gut ist
> 
> ...



GEISTERSERVER INC!
Und achja, ohne flamen zu wollen, ein solch intolerantes, klischeehaftiges und eindimensionales Denken zeugt nicht gerade von geistiger Reife, dein Alter mal dahingestellt.


----------



## Ausweiden (18. März 2009)

Wenn überhaupt Realm.

Erst denken, dann schreiben.


----------



## Assor (18. März 2009)

Ausweiden schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt Realm.
> 
> Erst denken, dann schreiben.



Ändert nichts an meiner Aussage, die jeder normal denkende Menshc, trotzdem verstehen wird.
Und dein kleiner Flame, zeigt nur das du nichtmal ein Gegenargument findest. Flame me more, ja gib es mir, baby.


----------



## Larmina (18. März 2009)

Ausweiden schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt Realm.
> 
> Erst denken, dann schreiben.


Würde ich ganz besonders dir raten. Realms sind das gleiche wie Server (Wenn man es auf WoW bezieht...)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich rieche einen geistigen Einzeller...


----------



## Baloron (18. März 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> Bevor sowas passiert, bitte Zigaretten ab 18.
> Jegliche Art von Alkohol ab 18.
> Jedes Medikament ab 18.
> Jegliches anderes Videospiel ab 18.
> ...



Auch wenn du es ironisch meintest, ich finde man sollte darüber nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neneko89 (18. März 2009)

Ausweiden schrieb:


> Realm ist ein Zusammenschluss mehrerer Server du Sprühwurst.
> 
> flame on gn8



Sprühwurst, hab mich grad von oben bis unten bepisst vor lachen xDD 

Made my Day


----------



## Drogenjoe (18. März 2009)

Siltan schrieb:


> oh, ja toll verbietet doch gleich fernsehen. kann auch süchtig machen!
> 
> ich versteh die leute nicht ~.~ uuuh ein paar % der neuntklässler sind süchtig blablub
> 3,9h am tag sind ja auch sooo viel.
> ...



nur mal so ne Frage, kennst du noch das echte Leben, das mit den vielen hochauflösenden Leuten die alle so real aussehen????


----------



## Larmina (18. März 2009)

Ausweiden schrieb:


> Realm ist ein Zusammenschluss mehrerer Server du Sprühwurst.
> 
> flame on gn8


Nein das nennt man Realmpool und wenn du hier beleidigend wirst deklassierst du dich nur selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seppix@seppix (18. März 2009)

Ausweiden du biste das beste Beispiel dafür das man keine ALtersbeschränkung machen soll sondern lieber nen Test ob man es spielen darf DU würdest auf jeden fall überall durchfallen.


----------



## Hammer5109 (18. März 2009)

Ich hab mal für "Nein" gevotet, man sollten lieber mal kontrollieren ob die Eltern darauf achten, wie lange und was die Kinder spielen. Ich bin 14, spiele seit knapp einem Jahr, in der Woche spiel ich eigenlich nie über 2 Stunden, und ich hab einen Notendurschnitt von 2,0. Also find ich das unsinnig, so ein Spiel ab 18 zu machen. Theoretisch kann man ja von allem Süchtig werdenas würde dann ja bdeuten, dass bald sogar z.B. Süßigkeiten nur an Volljährigen abgegeben werden dürfen.


----------



## klogmo (18. März 2009)

Mir fehlt die "Mir egal" Antwort deswegen enthalte ich mich mal.

Und ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil ein WoW ab 18 nichts bringen würde und ich sowieso 18 bin.


----------



## Tinduss (18. März 2009)

V O T E___F O R___H E L L O___K I T T Y___A B___1 8 ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (18. März 2009)

alles kann süchtig und krank machen. 

also sollten wir überall draufschreiben das jedes genussmittel, jedes hobby, jeder sport süchtig machen kann und das soweit das man davon sterben kann. 





und falls jemand meint das ein spiel ab 18 irgendwen abschrecken würde der keine 18 ist dann muss ich mal laut lachen.
der ton im chat wäre nicht besser als ohne die " kiddis ". es würde sich nichts ändern.


----------



## Norcaine (18. März 2009)

Die 50% der nein-stimmer sind dann wohl unter 18-jährige.....

tja... bin dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tschö kiddies !!!!!


----------



## Larmina (19. März 2009)

Norcaine schrieb:


> Die 50% der nein-stimmer sind dann wohl unter 18-jährige.....
> 
> tja... bin dafür
> 
> ...


Du weißt schon, dass du dich grade als Über 18 Jähriges Kiddy geoutet hast?


----------



## MadRedCap (19. März 2009)

Norcaine schrieb:


> tschö kiddies !!!!!


Tja, da merkt man halt, dass es auch Kiddys gibt, die scheinbar über 18 sind oder einfach nicht kapieren wollen, WAS ein Kiddy ist, obwohl sich tausende bereits mit der Deffinition herumgeschlagen haben.


----------



## Tinduss (19. März 2009)

Norcaine schrieb:


> Die 50% der nein-stimmer sind dann wohl unter 18-jährige.....
> 
> tja... bin dafür
> 
> ...




Tja und was haste gegen die "kiddies" in WoW?
Die tun dir doch nichts oder spammen dich jeden Tag 1000 Spieler unter 16 Jahren voll? 
Und wieso WoW ab 18? Gibt keine Inhalte in WoW die nicht Jugendfrei sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Made my Day


----------



## ~Angel~ (19. März 2009)

hab für nein gestimmt aus ganz einfachen gründen:

- es gibt genug leute die über 18 sind und keine ahnung davon haben wie sie ihre klasse spielen müssen um alles aus sich rauszuholen ^^.... es sind also net "nur" die kiddies... außerdem sollte man eh net alle über einen kam scheren, bloß weil man ma mit einem oder zwei jüngeren schlechte erfahrungen gemacht hat...
- sogar kaugummikauen kann süchtig machen und die gibts für jeden zugänglich im laden zu kaufen...
- und außerdem gibt es die möglichkeit für die eltern im acc eine "Elterliche Freigabe" zu aktivieren.. dies kann man auch selbst machen, wenn man von sich selbst sagt dat man süchtig is und merkt dass man sein spielverhalten (bald) net mehr unterkontrolle hat...

um einigen gleich den wind aus den segeln zu nehmen.. ich bin nicht unter 18 ich bin da scho einige jahre drüber hinaus ^^....

in diesem sinne lg


----------



## rofldiepofl (19. März 2009)

da kann man gleich jedes spiel ab 18 machen, weil man bei jedem spiel süchtig werden kann, total schwachsinnig...


----------



## Sovieh (19. März 2009)

theoretisch ja, um Kiddies zu verbannen...
praktisch nein, da Spiele nicht für Amokläufe verantwortlich sind und weil es auch angenehme WoW-Spieler gibt, die unter 18 sind


----------



## Larmina (19. März 2009)

Sovieh schrieb:


> theoretisch ja, um Kiddies zu verbannen...
> praktisch nein, da Spiele nicht für Amokläufe verantwortlich sind und weil es auch angenehme WoW-Spieler gibt, die unter 18 sind


Wieder jemand der einem Vorurteil aufsitzt....


----------



## AoC.Virtus (19. März 2009)

Bin für usk 18+ 
Die Sucht bei diesem Spiel ist einfach zu groß !
Klar, auch 18 Jährige können vielleicht nicht so gut das Spiel in Grenzen halten,
aber immerhin vielleicht besser als 12 oder 14jährige.


----------



## Grushdak (19. März 2009)

Tinduss schrieb:


> Und wieso WoW ab 18? Gibt keine Inhalte in WoW die nicht Jugendfrei sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Scheinst WoW doch nich so gut zu kennen.
Es gibt genügend Inhalte, die nicht ganz jugendfrei sind - FAKT!



~Angel~ schrieb:


> hab für nein gestimmt aus ganz einfachen gründen:
> - es gibt genug leute die über 18 sind und keine ahnung davon haben wie sie ihre klasse spielen müssen um alles aus sich rauszuholen ^^.... es sind also net "nur" die kiddies...


Aha, und was hat das Können (Spielweise/Spielfähigkeit) bitte mit einer Altersbeschränkung zu tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Scheinst anscheinend überhaupt nicht zu verstehen, worum es bei USK 18+ geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (19. März 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Scheinst WoW doch nich so gut zu kennen.
> Es gibt genügend Inhalte, die nicht ganz jugendfrei sind - FAKT!
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man es mal ganz nüchtern betrachtet geht es bei der aktuellen USK18aktion darum Wählerstimmen von den älteren Bevölkerungsschichten zu fangen...


----------



## Motte (19. März 2009)

Ich nehm mal Ja.

Ich meine aber damit nich das Körperliche alter, sondern das Geistige. So einen kleinen test um die Geistige reife, oder gleich nen IQ test beim Acc erstellen wäre das sinnvollste. Denn dort können auch viele Eltern scheitern wo ne Gesetzliche Altersfreigabe versagt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (19. März 2009)

dann kauf das spiel die oma, der große bruder, der dealer deines vertrauens...
ausschluss, verbote haben noch nie was bewirkt und es entbindet die eltern noch mehr ihrer verantwortung für die erziehung ihrer kinder zu sorgen
und 15jährige die noch 21uhr wochentags zu schlulzeiten online sind, haben den zonk gezogen was die eltern angeht ... das werden sie aber erst später merken

def. nein


----------



## EisblockError (19. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Definitives Nein.
> 
> Wenn es kommen wird wird Blizz bestimmt den 3Weltkrieg eröffnen und Deutschland wäre zum 3 mal der auslöser
> 
> ...




/sign


naja aber das wäre ja nur für deutschland.. wobei, der verückte Pfeiffer würde als nächstes zu EU gehen


----------



## floppydrive (19. März 2009)

@Larmina
Da hat wohl Ausweiden Recht, die Realm's bei WoW sind sicher kein Server sonder immernoch ein zusammenschluss, nen normaler Server wird das nicht verkraften, da müssen schon mehrere Arbeiten.

@Topic
WoW ab 18, jein, ab 16 würde ich sagen ist okay, trotzdem sollte nicht alles an Blizzard etc. hängenbleiben, es sollte einfach eine stärkere Überwachung der Spieler vorgenommen werden, wie das nun passieren soll ist halt ne andere Frage. Das Hauptproblem ist einfach das die meisten Eltern ihre Schützlinge nicht überwachen und eher froh sind wenn sie die Kleinen mal nicht am Hals haben und sich um die kümmern. Durch diese ab 18 Debatte gehen die Politiker nur auf Stimmenfang (wie schon gesagt wurde), weil die Eltern einfach ihre "Schuld" auf jemand anderen abweisen können, aber so wird es leider immer passieren und das selbe trifft auch auf die Killerspiele zu, am Ende büßen immer die die es am wenigsten zu verantworten haben.


----------



## Iwarsnet (19. März 2009)

ich frage mich, wie die umsetzung einer altersfreigabe von statten gehen würde, schließlich musste man nie sein alter angeben.
soll jeder wow spieler eine kopie seines (falls vorhanden) ausweises mailen?


----------



## MadRedCap (19. März 2009)

Iwarsnet schrieb:


> soll jeder wow spieler eine kopie seines (falls vorhanden) ausweises mailen?


Erstens das, und das bereits bei der Erstellung eines Accounts. Wenn jetzt Eltern ihren Kindern ermöglichen, dieses Spiel zu spielen, obwohl sie noch nicht 18 sind, sind die Eltern schuld und in diesem Sinne haftbar. Selbst wenns der große Bruder macht. Deswegen sollte dann auch Kontobesitzter mit Accountbesitzer übereinstimmen, eine kleine, wenn auch nicht hundertprozentige Garantie, dass es sich um einen 16-18jährigen handelt sowie die Abschaffung der Pre-Paid-Karte (die kann sich jeder jeden Alters kaufen).

Das wären so Möglichkeiten, die Altersgrenze zu kontrollieren, und somit die Zahl der unter 18jährigen zu minimieren. Für den Rest, die das trotzdem schaffen, obwohl sie keine 18 sind. gilt halt das selbe, wie für die 11 und 10jährigen, die jetzt WoW spielen, obwohls bereits ab 12 ist: Wayne interessierts?!


Heißt jetzt aber nicht, das ich dafür wäre. 
Mir isset sowas von Wayne, wer wie wann wo mit welchem Alter zockt. Die WoW-Kiddys (Achtung, Kiddy =/= Minderjähriger für die Unwissenden) sollten halt bei der 2ten Verwarnung (erteilt nach einer Beschwerde durch einen anderen Spieler via Ticket, GM's können meines Wissens nach Chats nachloggen, sogar whispers) durch einen GM gekickt werden und zwar permanent. Dann kaufen die ganz Hartnäckigen sich halt erneut nen Account, aber irgendwann geht selbst denen das Geld aus. Folge: Kiddys sterben aus, Problem gelöst.


WoW ab 18 löst weder das Problem mit Amokläufen noch das Problem mit Kiddys ingame. Das eine kann nur durch strengere Waffengesetzte und besseres Erkennen von erzieherischen Deffiziten sowie deren Ausgleichung behoben werden, das andere durch strikteres Durchgreifen von Blizzard. Aber das ist ja nur Träumerei. Politiker gehen lieber schön doof wie die Lemminge in den Tod auf 'Killer-'Spiele als Sündenbock los und Blizzard wird sich hüten, so viele Leute ihren bezahlten (!) Account zu sperren, nur weil sie sich als non-Teamplayer oder geistig zurückgeblieben offenbaren, frei nach dem Motto: Wer zahlt, darf auch spielen, scheißegal ob Arschloch oder nicht.


----------



## Dcrazydream (19. März 2009)

Wegen dem Suchtpotential würd ich WoW nicht auf 18 setzen. Es gibt haufenweise andere Spiele die ebenfalss süchtig machen können und auch nicht erst ab 18 sind.
Und was will man dann mit den Spielen machen die jetzt schon ab 18 sind? Sie ganz verbieten?
Oder denkt mal an die Resident Evil Spiele, Silent Hill, Project Zero, Farcry etc... nur um mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen, die müssten wohl vom Markt genommen werden allein schon wegen der Gewalttätigkeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (19. März 2009)

The_Octopus schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch total Schwachsinning. WoW hat weder anstößige oder sexistische Inhalte weder übermäßige  Gewaltdarstellung. Auch wär das ganze Unterfangen nicht sehr  Erfolgreich, da nach 4 Jahren nicht mehr allzuviele Spieler dazukommen.
> 
> Ich habe auch noch nicht wirklich Probleme mit 12-jährigen Spielern gehabt. Ich denk das das mit den "Kiddy-Noobs" einfach nur ein Klischee ist das auf kaum jemanden zutrifft!! O__o
> 
> ...




Also es geht auch nicht um sexistische Inhalte oder irgendwas anstößiges. Einzig und allein die Tatsache, dass dieses Spiel sehr psychologisch raffiniert aufgebaut wurde und die Inhalte einen süchtig machen können ist gemeint.

Und dagegen können sich nunmal die meißten 12 jährigen nicht wehren. Wenn ein 35 jähriger Familienvater der Meinung ist, seine Family zu vernachlässigen, nur noch einmal die Woche zu duschen und immer fetter werdend ohne sich um nen Job zu bemühen vor WOW abgammelt, ist es seine Entscheidung, wo ihm niemand mehr reinreden kann. Er kennt die Konsequenzen und lebt trotzdem so.

Mit 12 Jahren ist es schon meiner Meinung nach schädlich, jeden Tag vor so ner, verzeiht bitte, Scheisse wie WOW zu sitzen. Ab und zu, ok, aber dieses Spiel ist einfach nicht für "ab und zu Leute" geschaffen.

Und die Eltern können da auch nix reißen. Die Welt wird immer teurer, beide Eltern müssen oftmals arbeiten und der Junior sitzt meißt alleine zu Hause rum. Ich glaube es gibt sogar nicht wenig Eltern, die froh sind dass es WOW gibt, damit der Junior lieber mit Mikrowellenfraß in Sturmwind rumeiert, anstatt draussen mit halbseidenen "Freunden" eine Bong nach der anderen zieht.


----------



## Genomchen (19. März 2009)

@JohnnyNRW
Mehr als volles sign!!!
Es geht ned drum, ob jemand seine Klasse ned spielen kann und deshalb das Spiel auf 18 gestuft wird, so a la Führerschein xD Es geht um HAARGENAU die Punkte, die JohnnyNRW anspricht + die Angst der Politiker und Pädagogen, dass dieses Spiel evtl auch für Gewalttaten verantwortlich zu machen ist.
Und genau die Leute, die davon reden, es gäbe auch über 18 jährige, die sich wie Kiddies aufführen, die haben den Sinn des Verbotes ned verstanden und genau die Leute schätze ich auf unter 18 Jahre ein. Oder glaubt ihr ernsthaft, Mutter Staat überlegt sich das Game ab 18 einzustufen, weil ein paar ihre Klasse ned beherrschen? Denkt mal ein bißerl nach, bevor ihr was postet^^
Aber bei einem muss ich einhacken^^ Gerade die Bong und WoW passen leider zu sehr zusammen. Mit dem Unterschied, das der Inhalt der Bong zu 99,99% illegal ist und somit ein anderes Thema darstellt. Und selbst wenn der Jüngling draußen zur Bong greift, 20 Jahre später weiß er welche Erfahrung er daraus gezogen hat. Bei WoW wüßt ich nicht, welche Alltagserfahrung er bekommen soll, außer zu wissen, wie welche qs zu bewerkstelligen ist. Das soll jetzt nicht heißen die Bong sei gut und deren Inhalt. Ich will nur sagen, das WoW rein nichts mit dem Leben zu tun hat. Nur Blizz hat es geschafft ein Game auf den Markt zu bringen, dass zwar gut ist, das will ich garnicht anzweifeln, aber es ist auf solche Weise programmiert, dass es - korrigiert mich - mittlerweile ca 11 Millionen Spieler in den Bann gezogen hat. Und das nicht, weil es eine ach so schöne Graphik hat, sondern weil es einen wie eine Droge nichtmehr losläßt. Und klar werden jetzt einige versuchen das Gegenteil zu behaupten, aber schon der Versuch zeigt, dass es ihnen gelungen ist aus einem Spiel (Pixel, Daten, nichts als Farbe am Bildschirm) eine Droge zu machen. Und das ist Fakt und die Ausnahmen bestimmen die Regel. Ich habe für 'ja' gevotet. Weil offen gesagt wird mein Kind allerhöchstens ne Konsole bekommen, bei der ich mit ihm für begrenzte Zeit in der Woche mitspielen kann. Den Rest der Freizeit meines Kindes soll es mit Freunden oder Aktivitäten verbringen, die es ihm Leben weiter bringen. Da is von WoW nicht annähernd die Rede^^
Und im Prinzip ist allein schon die Tatsache, dass wir hier so über ein Spiel reden müssen schon Fakt genug, einem solchen Spiel den 'Sekten' Status zu geben. Weil jeder normale Mensch, der nicht WoW spielt würde nichtmal nen Gedanken dahingegehend verschwenden, wie wir es hier tun! Ihr vergesst das ist ein Computerspiel. Mal an die, welche tatsächlich unter 18 sind: Warum spielt ihr das Game überhaupt? Was gibt euch das Spiel, was ihr im normalen Leben nicht bekommt? Lasst euch das mal ernsthaft durch den Kopf gehen, ohne hier einen auf dicke Hose posten zu müssen.


----------



## MadRedCap (19. März 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> Und die Eltern können da auch nix reißen.


Oh doch, die Eltern können da in vielen Punkten weitgehende Konsequenzen ziehen, damit das Kind nicht dem schädlichen Potenzial eines süchtig machenden Spieles unterliegt. Und zwar in der Erziehung! Das ist genauso mit dem Rauchen: Meine Mutter zum Beispiel ist Kettenraucherin, hat allein drei Kinder erzogen und dabei auch täglich an die 10 Stunden gearbeitet, plus 2 Stunden Fahrt. Deswegen hat sie rigoros den Kurs eingeschlagen: Sie kann uns nicht verbieten, was sie selber macht, sie kann uns allerdings so erziehen, dass wir uns selber klar sein sollen, was mit dem Rauchen in Hand geht, und zwar Krebs, Geldknappheit, Sucht, körperlicher Leistungsabfall und und und. Ich war zwar nicht dagegen gefeit, habe trotzdem aus Neugierde das Rauchen angefangen, nicht weil ich meiner Mutter nach eifern wollte. Leider dachte ich Naseweis zu lange, ich wäre nicht süchtig, bis dann doch der Fall eingetreten ist. Allerdings geschah dies zu einem Zeitpunkt, an dem ich sagen kann, dass meine Mutter kaum mehr eine Rolle in meiner Erziehung spielte. Aber das nur so am Rande als Beispiel.

Selbst wenn die Eltern den ganzen Tag arbeiten, nach der Arbeit kaum mehr was machen sondern meist gleich zu Bett gehen, kann man seinem Kind die Werte vermitteln, wie es mit so einer Sucht klar kommen kann geschweige dem, wie es vermieden werden kann. 
Fällt jemand einer Sucht durch exessivem WoW-Spielen anheim, dann mangelt es einfach, egal in welchem Alter der elterlichen Fürsorge, einfach an der Erziehung. Das die Welt teurer geworden ist und die eltern deswegen beruflich expandieren müssen, ist eine lahme Ausrede für Leute, die die Erziehung ihres Kindes nicht gebacken bekommen. An dieser Stelle muss man jedoch sagen, dass selbst die beste Erziehung nicht 100% einwandfrei sein kann, aber das drückt sich in viel tiefschürfenderen Psychologischen Eckwinkeln der menschlichen Psyche aus, als das ich sie jetzt hier begründen könnte. Aber bei solchen gerade offensichtlichen Dinge, wie WoW, gerade dieses Spiel, das so in den Medien hochgehypt wird, oder allgemeiner das Computerspielen an sich, das Verlieren in anderen, auf geistigen Ebenen basierende Nichtrealwelten, ist schon ein Fehler in der Erziehung. Allerdings, um es von einer anderen Warte aus zu sehen, ein Buch lesen ist in gewisser Weise auch nichts anderes. Nur dem wiederrum schiebt keiner einen schwarzen Peter zu, obwohl es auch solche Leute gibt, die lieber ein Buch lesen als mit ihrer Umwelt zu interagieren, auch wenn diese durch das Medium Computer weit abseits auf der Zählerliste von Erziehungsirrgeleiteten stehen. Von demher kann man sowieso aus ableiten, dass die 100% richtige Erziehung eine Utopie der ganz wahnsinnigen Sorte ist, dass setzt vorraus, das der erziehende Part bereits eine 100% Erziehung erhalten hat usw, bis wir am Anfang der Menschheit stehen, und da gab es nur die Erziehungsform: Lernen durch Schmerz, oder besser: Trail and Error.


----------



## floppydrive (19. März 2009)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn der Jüngling draußen zur Bong greift, 20 Jahre später weiß er welche Erfahrung er daraus gezogen hat. Bei WoW wüßt ich nicht, welche Alltagserfahrung er bekommen soll, außer zu wissen, wie welche qs zu bewerkstelligen ist. Das soll jetzt nicht heißen die Bong sei gut und deren Inhalt. Ich will nur sagen, das WoW rein nichts mit dem Leben zu tun hat. Nur Blizz hat es geschafft ein Game auf den Markt zu bringen, dass zwar gut ist, das will ich garnicht anzweifeln, aber es ist auf solche Weise programmiert, dass es - korrigiert mich - mittlerweile ca 11 Millionen Spieler in den Bann gezogen hat. Und das nicht, weil es eine ach so schöne Graphik hat, sondern weil es einen wie eine Droge nichtmehr losläßt. Und klar werden jetzt einige versuchen das Gegenteil zu behaupten, aber schon der Versuch zeigt, dass es ihnen gelungen ist aus einem Spiel (Pixel, Daten, nichts als Farbe am Bildschirm) eine Droge zu machen. Und das ist Fakt und die Ausnahmen bestimmen die Regel. Ich habe für 'ja' gevotet. Weil offen gesagt wird mein Kind allerhöchstens ne Konsole bekommen, bei der ich mit ihm für begrenzte Zeit in der Woche mitspielen kann. Den Rest der Freizeit meines Kindes soll es mit Freunden oder Aktivitäten verbringen, die es ihm Leben weiter bringen. Da is von WoW nicht annähernd die Rede^^



Ähm wo zieht man bitte aus dem Rauchen einer Bong tolle Erfahrungen? Das man weiß das es illegal ist? Das man weiß das man auf nen Trip kommt mit irgendwelchen Substanzen? Man lernt das es vielleicht ne Jugendsünde war und das selbe kann dir bei WoW auch passieren.
Ausserdem warum sollten man aus WoW auch ne Erfahrung ziehen? Man hat ne gute Zeit im Spiel und hat Spaß, wenn das manche übertreiben, selber Schuld.
Und dein Vergleich das WoW bei 11 Millionen Spieler wie eine Droge wirkt ist ja mal sowas von aus der Luft gegriffen, manchen Spielen WoW wegen der guten Story, der netten Landschaften, den anderen Spielern, also lass den Vergleich mit der Droge weil das mal gar nicht stimmt und totaler Humbug ist.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (19. März 2009)

@ Genomchen

Ok, mit dem Bong hast Recht, bin zwar selber kein Konsument, aber kenne viele, die das "verbinden". Aber besser vor WOW als draussen, meine Meinung.


@MadRedCap

Natürlich gibt es die glorreichen Ausnahmen, die alles geregelt kriegen und vor solchen Leuten ziehe ich anstandslos den Hut!! Keine Frage, aber dennnoch gilt es hier den "Durchschnitt" zu untersuchen und der ist nunmal in Sachen Erziehung anders gepolt. Wenn auf 1000 Elternpaare nur 5 kommen, die ihre Erziehung im Griff haben und alles nahezu "perfekt" regeln, ist es leider zuwenig.


----------



## MadRedCap (19. März 2009)

JohnnyNRW schrieb:


> @MadRedCap
> 
> Natürlich gibt es die glorreichen Ausnahmen, die alles geregelt kriegen und vor solchen Leuten ziehe ich anstandslos den Hut!! Keine Frage, aber dennnoch gilt es hier den "Durchschnitt" zu untersuchen und der ist nunmal in Sachen Erziehung anders gepolt. Wenn auf 1000 Elternpaare nur 5 kommen, die ihre Erziehung im Griff haben und alles nahezu "perfekt" regeln, ist es leider zuwenig.


Es werden auch nie mehr als diese 5 von 1000 sein, das wird sich nie ändern, weil es einfach so ist. Bestehender Tatstand. Unveränderlich. 
Und deswegen ist auch jegliche Optionsauswahlbereitstellung Schwachsinn. Sonst müssten alle Eltern ihre Kinder 100% gleich erziehen, in komplett 100% dem gleichen Umfeld. Das war der Fakt mit der Utopie, den ich angesprochen hatte. 
Es geht ja auch darum, eben schwerwiegende Deffizite schon im Vorhinein zu negieren, sodas sie nie entstehen. DAS kann fast jeder Elternteil, aber Können und Machen sind wieder zwei paar verschiedene Schuhe, die teilweise auch mit Wissen verbunden ist. Das schließt einen gesunden Umgang mit Computerspielen wie eben WoW mit ein.


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht ein Hauptproblem wie die Wirtschaftskrise, Globale Erderwärmung usw lösen kann, dann versucht man ein Scheinproblem zu lösen - Hokuspokus, Killerspiele werden verboten in Deutschland so wie MMOs und die Jugend ist gerettet, statt zu spielen werden die kleinen jetzt klauen, drogen nehmen und sich die Birne weg saufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


absolute zustimmung in allen punkten


----------



## Zaino (19. März 2009)

Genau 50% für ja und 50% für nein hätte ich ja eher nicht gedacht.^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (19. März 2009)

lol 578:578
Ganz genau 50%:50% nu^^


----------



## Abarton (19. März 2009)

Kokoros schrieb:


> Es ist sinnlos, da du das Spiel immer noch bekommst, und es wäre eine ziemliche beschneidung unserer Freiheit etwas zu tun, nach dem uns ist. Der gut Mann der diesen Spruch abgelassen hat hört warscheinlich nur von Negativen fällen. Ich gebe offen zu das ich WoW süchtig bin , aber ich kann es in Maßen halten, da auch meine Eltern davür sorgen. Dennoch hatte ich dieses Zeugniss einen Durchschnitt von 2.1 und ich spiele seit 2 Jahren xD




wie wa das ich bin wow süchtig kann es aber in maßen hallten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin auch für Fsk18


----------



## CharlySteven (19. März 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Bin für usk 18+
> Die Sucht bei diesem Spiel ist einfach zu groß !
> Klar, auch 18 Jährige können vielleicht nicht so gut das Spiel in Grenzen halten,
> aber immerhin vielleicht besser als 12 oder 14jährige.


würdest du aleso alles was süchtig machen kann ab 18machen?
Schokolade, Bier, Zigaretten, Fernsehn? nur weils süchtig macht?

und was ist schon der unterschied wenn ein 20jähriger 5Stunden am Tag vorm PC hockt oder ein 15Jähriger 5Stunden vorm PC hockt... beide haben das gleiche Problem...

btw. wenn manche Leute nicht WoW spielen heißt das nicht automatisch das sie nicht mehr vorm PC sitzen, dann spielen sie eben in der Zeit etwas anderes...


----------



## Nightscreen (19. März 2009)

Selbst wenn Wow wirklich ab 18 währe hätte das eher den  umgekehrten effekt!
Da es nämlich ja jetzt verboten is denken sich viele von den 10-18 ich spiel ein verbotenes Spiel ich bin coolund es hohlen sich nur noch mehr.
Was auch kein prob wär wie man zb an alkohol sieht, wie kann sich ein 13 Jahre altes Mädchen ins koma saufen wenns alkohol erst ab 16/18 giebt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und da es ja schon so viele haben bringts es jetzt eh nixx mehr.
Ein Gutes hätte es ja das wow ab 18 wäre die Entwickler müsten sich nimmer so um Gewalt kümmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wow wäre dann
vieleicht mal sein Kinderspiel immage los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mgh (19. März 2009)

hi!

Totaler schwachsinn einem Raucher ist bewusst was er sich antut.
auch wissen die meisten das auf salzstangen viel salz ist xD (EU-Verordnung)
Man kann alles übertreiben, sogar wasser trinken kann töten.....

Wenn eltern ihre kinder spielen lassen sollten sie 
sich den inhalt mal ansehn und dann entscheiden ob 
das spiel in die tonne kommt oder was fürn burli ist!


mfg


----------



## i_PeRfeCtiioN_vX (19. März 2009)

Ich finde das auch Schwachsinn weil Cs ist sogar ein bissle brutaler als Wow und schon ab 16 und die wollen in ernst das Wow ab 18 freigabe ist das is quatsch.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ausweiden (19. März 2009)

Nightscreen schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Wow wirklich ab 18 währe hätte das eher den  umgekehrten effekt!
> Da es nämlich ja jetzt verboten is denken sich viele von den 10-18 ich spiel ein verbotenes Spiel ich bin coolund es hohlen sich nur noch mehr.




Was ja ausgeschlossen werden kann durch Kopie des Personalausweises an Blizzard, womit die letzten 8 Ziffern des Persos bei jedem Login erneut eingegeben werden müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Dufurius (19. März 2009)

Ich hab mal auf Ja geklickt da es mir sowieso latte ist. Ich bin zwar selber erst 17 aber bis die da Gesetz durch hätten bin ich schon lange 18 von dem her stört es mich kein bisschen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchwarzKlang (19. März 2009)

kulunu schrieb:


> ich persönlich sage NEIN ein ganzklares NEIN den was soll der scheiß hallo??das is unsere freizeit



Naja, leider nehmen sich dadurch aber auch mehr Freizeit raus wie eigentlich da ist.

Ich habe Minderjährige im Bekanntenkreis gesehen die der Schule fern geblieben sind wegen WoW, kenne Leute die jede freie Minute ihrer Freizeit mit WoW spielen verbringen. Von lernen für die Schule oder Sport ist dabei keine Rede.

Ich habe für JA gestimmt weil ich denke, das Jugentliche sich noch mehr verbauen können als Erwachsene. Die haben es erstens besser unter Kontrolle (OK nicht alle ich weiß), Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel, und zweitens geht es bei uns Erwachsenen nicht um unsere Zukunft. Es ist eine Tatsache das die meisten Jugentlichen die stark WoW-Süchtig sind schlechte Noten in der Schule haben (Ok auch da gibts Ausnahmen). 

Meiner Meinung nach gibts für euch andere Dinge mit denen ihr euch mehr auseinandersetzen solltet als mit WoW.

Natürlich tragen aber auch die Eltern eine große Verantwortung, ich würde mein 15jähriges Kind nicht stundenlang WoW zocken lassen. Leider würde es so sein, dass wenn WoW ab 18 wäre viele unter 18jährige es spielen würden aber ich denke doch, das die Zahl der Minderjährigen damit zurück gehen würde.

Dazu kommt noch das die größten Flamer und Störenfriede nunmal doch die unter 18jährigen im Spiel sind und das geht mir mittlerweile völlig auf den Piss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolopala (19. März 2009)

@ die ganzen die für JA gestimmt haben: 

VLLT sind in eurer gilde auch wichtige tanks/healer die unter 18 sind aber sich noch längst nich wie 9jährige benehmen!
die sind dann weg WENN die alterseinstufung überhaupt etwas bringt.....

ich bin 14 benehme NICHT wie 9 jährige und bin einer der wenigen healer unserer netten kleinen gemeinschaftlichen gilde aus 10-15 leuten -.-

edith:  @ die ganzen spieler die für JA aus dem grund  KIDDIS WEG!!!  gestimmt haben


----------



## dragon1 (19. März 2009)

altes forensprichwort:
Wenn du nicht mit argumenten schlagen kannst flame die rechtschreibung


----------



## soulhawk (19. März 2009)

so ich hab auchma ja geklickt obwohl ich dazu paar anmerkungen machen will *g*

wow is meiner meinung nach so komplex und wenn mann das spiel in seinen vollen umfängen geniessen will muss man seehr viel zeit investieren und ich finde 12 jährige sollten sich noch mit anderen dingen beschäftigen...  andererseits find ich es schwachsinn gwalttaten von jugedndlichen auf online games zu schieben da meiner meinung nach nicht die leute durch dieses spiel so werden sondern das durch diese spiele veranlagungen die sowieso in den leuten stecken geweckt werden, ein verbot von spielen wie cs, wow etc. ist sowieso sinnlos da diese spiele im umlauf sind und wenn sie verboten werden sie eh über unendlich vielen plattformen zum illegalen download bereit stehen.

Ich weiss es ist nich durchführbar aber am sinnvollsten fänd ich sowas wie nen psychologischen test bevor leute an diese spiele rankönnen.

Mfg Soul

P.s.: ich habe bewusst einmal mehr "meiner meinung nach" in den text eingebunden da es MEINE meinung ist ich zwinge keinen diese meinung anzunehmen aber bitte auch darum nicht wegen meiner eigenen meinung (Meinungsfreiheit) geflamet oder dumm angemacht zuwerden. =)


----------



## CiaPrincess (19. März 2009)

vote for 'Nein'.Ich bin 15, spiele WoW in Maßen, mach mein Abi, bin nebenbei Offi in einer erfolgreichen Gilde und wie ein Kiddy brauch ich mich schon lang nicht mehr benehmen.
Lg Cia


----------



## Yiraja (19. März 2009)

Hurrikano schrieb:


> totaler schwachsinn, man sollte lieber die politiker aus ihrem amt entlassen, damit wäre jedem mehr geholfen, außerdem was kann man dafür wenn die eltern keine kontrolle über ihre kinder haben ? sollte man lieber irgendwie was für elter aufklärung oder kp was machen



wenn eltern unfähig sind ihre kinder zu kontrollieren dann muss halt nachgeholfen werden ganz einfach

@CiaPrincess un mit 15 abi machen das liegt aber noch in ferner zukunft ^^ dürftest theoretisch ja nich ma in der oberstufe sein


----------



## Schlamm (19. März 2009)

Man sieht ja mittlerweile, dass es sehr viele hier doch nicht für Schwachsinn halten xD


----------



## SchwarzKlang (19. März 2009)

@ dragon1

hehe....die selbst auch bissl falsch ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thimothy (19. März 2009)

So ein Schwachsinn " mir fehlt die Antwort mir egal " !!!

Wenn man nach einer Meinung gefragt wird und man sagt " mir egal " hat man keine Meinung und sollte einen Bogen um solch eine Umfrage machen !!

Vote  JA


----------



## Xtremchen (19. März 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> würdest du aleso alles was süchtig machen kann ab 18machen?
> Schokolade, Bier, Zigaretten, Fernsehn? nur weils süchtig macht?
> 
> und was ist schon der unterschied wenn ein 20jähriger 5Stunden am Tag vorm PC hockt oder ein 15Jähriger 5Stunden vorm PC hockt... beide haben das gleiche Problem...
> ...



ja besser noch ab 25  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (19. März 2009)

fänge usk 16 auch okay. nur sehe ich wenig sinn darin da es eh niemanden vom spielen abhalten würde


----------



## nitroom (19. März 2009)

Warum nicht? Ich denke einfach das WoW das größte Suchtpotenzial überhaupt hat... Das einzige, was ich mir vorstellen könnte, wäre, dass Blizz eine Art "vorhandene" Kindersicherung für alle unter 18 erstellt. Soll heißen, die Spielstunden pro Tag werden an das eigene Alter angepasst. Dann gibt es wenigstens viele Leute, die ein Level-Up-Erlebnis auch an ihrem Geburtstag haben (" Ja, ich bin endlich 16 geworden, jetzt kann ich 3 1/2 Stunden am Tag Spielen!!!!1111einself"

Ich meine, die Funktion "Kindersicherung" gibt es doch bereits jetzt schon, warum nicht sowas automatisch einführen? Zwar gäbe es noch viele Leute, die den Acc über ihre Eltern machen ließen, aber da gibts ja auch noch andere Lösungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nitroom (19. März 2009)

> Man sieht ja mittlerweile, dass es sehr viele hier doch nicht für Schwachsinn halten xD



/sign


----------



## Baloron (19. März 2009)

Hmm mal ne Frage.
Hattet ihr alle so ne scheiß Erziehung? Alle labern immer, mehr als 5 von 1000 Eltern die es schaffen oder so, wird es nie geben.
Oder gibt es hier innerhalb Deutschlands so krasse Unterschiede?

Also ich komm hier aus Bayern (nein nicht aus nem Dorf) und ich und der Großteil der Leute, die ich kenne, haben wie es aussieht eine gute Erziehung genossen.
Ja ein paar Rauchen oder gehn so einmal im Monat mal was trinken aber ansonsten haben sie/wir eigentlich alles im Griff.
Haben alle einen Schulabschluss (Realschule aufwärts), haben eine Berufsausbildung/ein Studium hinter uns, haben eine funktionierende Beziehung (zum Teil sogar Kinder).
Ich denke mal dass es hier sehr gut geklappt hat uns "fit" fürs Leben zu machen (und nein es zocken nicht alle^^ sind nur 2 von uns).
Was ich meine ist: Ist es nicht viel mehr so dass es die meisten Eltern doch recht gut machen? Genauso dass es auch die meisten schaffen mit WoW ein normales
Leben zu führen? Es ist halt doch so dass nur das negative ins Auge sticht.
Ich persönlich bin zwar für WoW ab 18 aber dies aus einem Schutzgedanken raus für nicht so glückliche Kinder/Jugendlichen.
Aber meine Frage war ja: Hattet ihr alle Eltern die es nicht gebacken kriegen?
Wenn ja bin ich schockiert.

So long euer Balo

P.S.: Falls die Frage auftritt nach unsrem Jahrgang, ich und meine Kumpels sind Baujahr 1975-1983


----------



## Pretorius (19. März 2009)

Hallo alle also habe langsam da gefühl die Politiker tikken nicht richtig , klar der Amoklauf war bitter aber ich finde das ein Spiel da keine Schuld hat eher die Erziehung . Gut das haben andere auch schon geschreiben aber man muss es halt immer wieder sagen . Außerdem wie kann ein Erwachsener Mensch Waffen so offen liegen lassen ,diesen Menschen sollte man ins Gefängnis stecken . Aber war ja wieder klar Counter Strike und co. sind Schuld und nun gehen sie auch noch an die eher Harmlosen Spiele , die sollen mal lieber die Wirtschaft in gang bringen als sich über Games gedanken zu machen Idioten die.


----------



## Marienkaefer (19. März 2009)

Gecko93 schrieb:


> ich hab für Nein gestimmt..
> ich finde es sollte ab 16 sein..
> ich sehe eine Gefahr im Scuhtpotenzial aber keine soo gewaltige (außerdem hält uns das ein paa Kiddies fern ^^)



Auch wenn ich 18 bin, bin ich dagegen.
16 sollte ausreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marsv (19. März 2009)

vote: ja

aber nicht um irgendwen zu schützen sondern aus purem egoismus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inquisition (19. März 2009)

25 meine ich weil das verhalten vieler jüngerer spieler unterste gürtellinie ist. vom spiel her selber ab 12, weil kein blut zu sehen ist, ich spiele resident evil öfter auf dem gamecube und da ist die altersfreigabe gerechtfertigt.
bei wow fehlen die vorraussetzungen für eine freigabe ab 18, man kann keine körperteile abtrennen und blut fehlt ja komplett und nix spritzt, was mir persöhnlich fehlt.

Vote für Blut


----------



## Ausweiden (19. März 2009)

Inquisition schrieb:


> 25 meine ich weil das verhalten vieler jüngerer spieler unterste gürtellinie ist. vom spiel her selber ab 12, weil kein blut zu sehen ist, ich spiele resident evil öfter aud dem gamecube und da ist die altersfreigabe gerechtfertigt.
> bei wow fehlen die vorraussetzungen für eine freigabe ab 18, man kann keine körperteile abtrennen und blut fehlt ja komplett und nix spritzt, was mir persöhnlich fehlt.
> 
> Vote für Blut




/sign


----------



## drahtzieher1982 (19. März 2009)

Ich hab für ab 18 gestimmt!
Die Kids sollen erst mal lernen wie man seine Freizeit anders verbringt!
Ok Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!denn nicht allen Eltern ist es egal was ihre Prösslinge spielen und wie lange!
Nur das Hauptproblemn wie bei Ego-Shooter wird die nicht eingehaltene Kontrolle sein!


----------



## Toxpack (19. März 2009)

Yenk schrieb:


> oh leute ... ich enthalte mich aber eins will ich sagen:
> 
> ich bin selber 14 und spiele wow, omg ich  bin süchtig omg omg omg ... alles quatsch!
> ich bin auch der meinung, dass die eltern dann daran "schuld" sind. und auch wenn es ab 18 sein wird, ich werde weiter spielen, 2 jahre speil ich schon also ich hab mit 12 angefangen...
> ...



dann brauch das nur jemand rauskriegen, der meldet das ganze... uns schon kann es für deine Eltern ziemlich böse enden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (19. März 2009)

Habe mit Nein gestimmt.

Eine Altersbeschränkung bringt nicht wirklich was.
Wenn ein Jugendlicher unter 18 ein Spiel haben will dass mit einer
Altersfreigabe ab 18 versehen ist, dann besorgt er sich dieses Game
über seine Eltern oder über Dritte.
Das Thema der Accountanmeldung und der damit evtl. zu verbindenden
Alterskontrolle kann man auch getrost ausser acht lassen, da gibt es 
ebenfalls Möglichkeiten es zu umgehen.
Das Problem liegt imho viel eher in der Erziehung, sowohl im Elternhaus
als auch in den Schulen.
Ich will nicht verallgemeinern, es gibt sicher viele Eltern die ihren Kids eine
gute Erziehung angedeihen lassen, ebenso wie es sicher viele gute Schulen
und gute Lehrer gibt. 
Das Problem liegt eben bei denen die *nicht* gut sind, seien es die Eltern
oder die Schulen oder im Schlimmsten Fall beides.
Es ist wie immer, über die Guten hört man nichts, nur die schlechten Beispiele
werden bekannt.


----------



## SatansEisblume (19. März 2009)

wenn es nach mir geht sollte es ab 18 freigegeben werden

wenn kinder mit 13 jahren schon wow zocken haben sie nicht mehr vom leben weil grade denn jüngeren dann der trieb kommt es immer mehr zu spielen und die eltern nciht wissen was ihr kind da macht
das wow nicht so brutal ist wie cs z.b. ist mir klar aber wow.
aber es geht ja nicht immer um blut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hinweis an blizz: man könnte seine personummer eintippen damit klar ist das man 18 ist auch wenn man da einen anderne nehmen könnte =D


----------



## nitroom (19. März 2009)

Und Tomratz? Soll man jetzt Sozialarbeiter zu allen Eltern nach Hause oder in die Schule schicken? Im Prinzip sehe ich es ja genauso wie du, nur eine USK 18 ist einfach realisierbar..


----------



## Sin'dorei (19. März 2009)

ich denke mal, wenn wow ab 18 freigegeben ist, wird es ingame doch erheblich leerer sein, auch wenn dann das Niveau des Handelchannels vll steigen würde^^


----------



## Quyrill (19. März 2009)

WoW ab 18 und am besten Solitär-Verbot für Leute über 18. Denn wie werden bloß die Firmen geschädigt wenn die Leute am Firmencomputer den ganzen Tag spielen? Das schadet auch noch der Wirtschaft und nicht nur einen Einzelnen. *ironieoff*

1. Wie ihr schon richtig erkannt habt kann man es nicht verhindern dass U18-jährige dieses Spiel spielen.
2. Dieses Spiel ist durch seine nicht so offene Gewaltbereitsschaft im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen zwar pädagogisch nicht wirklich wertvoll, aber auch nicht unbedingt schädlich.
3. Verbietet alle Computerspiele für "Kinder" unter 18 Jahren.
4. Was für ein Vorbild sind Eltern, die vor ihren Kindern WoW spielen statt mit ihnen draußen den Fußball kicken? Also wenn dann auch WoW-Verbot für Leute mit Kindern.

Lasst euren PvP-Server-Frust nicht an allen Jugendlichen aus. Wenn es euch stört dass "Kiddies" spielen und die Chats verseuchen dann wechselt auf einen RP-Server - die sind im Allgemeinen nicht so "verseucht".


LG
Quyill - eine 25-jährige Spielerin


----------



## KArzzor (19. März 2009)

Nein
denn kinder kommen so oder so immer an das spiel ran, oder zur not gibt es ja noch Privat server, da kannst du es downloaden und hast es für immer


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (19. März 2009)

Inquisition schrieb:


> Ab 25 bitte



gute Idee, dann dürfen alle unter 25 nur noch Tetris spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Macht Tetris nicht auch süchtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte voten für ab 18.

Welche auswirkung auf die Wirtschaft,Zivilisation,Planet Erde,Sonnensystem,Universum hat es wenn Spiele zb.( wow,die simps,rom) erst ab 18 Jahre sind.

Die anzahl der zu zahlenden kunden nimmt rapide ab,
Die abo gebühren steigen,
Arbeitslosezahl steigt,(weniger einnahmen-zuviel personal)
Einnahmen aus rentenbeiträge sinken,
Staatsverschuldung steigt,
Welthungersnot nimmt zu,
Aggresion unter den staaten steigt,
Die gefahr eines 3 weltkrieges steigt,
Der Blaue(jetzt schon eher graue)Planet Erde wird zerstört,
Der mond wird aus seiner umlaufbahn geschleudert,
Ist das Universum dem untergang so nah wie nie zuvor
und,und,und

Ach da fällt mit ja noch eines ein,was sehr wichtig ist IE POLITIKER UND ALLE ANDEREN VOSTANDSFUZZIS KÖNNEN SICH IHRE GEHÄLTER NICHT MEHR AUF 200 % ERHÖHEN,
Macht die spiele ab eine Altersfreigabe von 0 bis 99 jahre.Da haben wir ein weiteres problem,viele menschen haben das alter von 99 jahren überschritten,
dürfen sie dann kein tetris mehr spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nehmt den beitrag nicht so ernst.Wenn es keine ballerspiele gäbe währe PACMAN daran schuld.PACMAN frisst Monster.Ist  PACMAN daran schuld das der Mensch zum Kannibalen wird.Welches spiel ist schuld am untergang der dinos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Damit würden wir zum nächsten thema kommen,nö lass mal,es reicht.


----------



## Thalema (19. März 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Ich würde eindeutig mit NEIN stimmen. Dies hat folgende Gründe: 

1. Ein Verbot, das nicht überwacht werden kann, ist - wie des öfteren gesagt und andauernd im realen Leben bewiesen - ineffektiv. Man sieht es sehr deutlich am Zigaretten- und Alkoholkonsum von Menschen, die das eigentlich gar nicht dürften. Man müsste dann schon in die Kinderzimmer schauen und laut Grundgesetz ist die Wohnung immer noch ein geschützter Bereich.

2. Das Argument der meisten "Ja"-Abstimmer, dass man dadurch die "nervigen" Kiddies loswird, finde ich etwas fragwürdig. Erziehung und das Erlernen guten oder zumindest sozial verträglichen Benehmens findet überall statt .... also auch im Spiel. Erinnert ihr euch an "Mensch ärgere dich nicht" ? Gute Lektion, um sich beherrschen zu lernen. Und man würde an dieser Stelle nichts anderes machen als das, was man den meisten angeblich versagenden Eltern immer vorwirft: Die Kinder nämlich wegsperren.

3. Endlich hat mal ein Spiel viele Vorteile: Man lernt mit Geld umzugehen (man muss es verdienen, um es ausgeben zu können), man lernt Teamfähigkeit, eine der wichtigsten sog. Softskills im heutigen Berufsleben (Instanzen und Schlachtzüge), man lernt Geduld (nach dem dritten Wipe bestimmt) und zu überlegen, was man besser machen muss (nach dem vierten Wipe), es hält die Kinder von der Strasse weg (die weitaus fieser sind als WoW jemals werden kann), Kommunikation ist auch gegeben (sieht man ja hier) .... und dann will man das Erziehungsinstrument weggeben?

Nicht nachvollziehbar.

Allerdings sollten sich dann auch die Leute, die sich dauernd darüber beklagen, dass keine Erziehung mehr stattfindet, sich ihrer sozialen Pflicht endlich mal gewahr werden. 

Jemand benimmt sich wiederholt im Chat daneben? Melden, denn eine kurzzeitige Sperre tut weh.
Jemand ist ein Ninja-Looter? Bei eindeutiger Erklärung des Sachverhalts (du bis MAGE und kannst keine Platte tragen, also mach nicht einen auf Bedarf!) und wiederholtem Verstoß die eindeutige Handlung, dass er aus der Gruppe fliegt und die Erklärung, dass sein Verhalten nicht toleriert wird. Keine Gruppe, kein Loot.

Also ergreift doch mal die Chance, anstatt euch dauernd zu beklagen.

Tut mal was für die Erziehung und übt sie aus ....

Grüße 

Thalema


----------



## Dragoon187 (19. März 2009)

Diese  ganze Diskussion bräuchte man nicht zu führen wenn  Eltern sich für das interessieren würden was ihre Kinder machen.
Wenn mein Kind 5 Stunden oder mehr vor dem PC sitzt und ich als Elternteil nicht mal weiß was es da treibt, ist das  Problem nicht bei dem jeweiligen Spiel oder dem Kind  zu suchen sondern bei den Eltern.
Hier ist ganz klar Selbstkontrolle angesagt nur scheint es für einen Großteil  der Eltern einfacher zu sein ihre Sprösslinge vor die Klimperkiste zu setzen als sich um etwas so banales wie Erziehung zu kümmern.


----------



## Xelyna (19. März 2009)

WoW ab 18.. hmm..

Gibts dann wenigstens auch jungengefährdende Inhalte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (19. März 2009)

Ich mein mir kanns ja eig egal sein, bin ja schon über 18. Blizz würde das allerdings nie und nimmer machen, denn dann würden denen ziemlich viele Kunden wegfallen. Find ich schwachsinnig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelsilver (19. März 2009)

So ein Blödsinn diese umfrage .

Wenn was sinn hätte server bis 18  und server ab 18  da gibts dann halt mehr blut nd was weiß ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wass'n? (19. März 2009)

Salflur schrieb:


> ich glaube manche vergessen das pc-spiele eigtl für leute unter 18 und vlt bis 25 sind.
> 
> denk ich mir jedenfalls


Dann lass dir mal von deinem Lehrer "denken" erklären. Ich glaube zumindest dass du schon zur Schule gehst, da du ja schreiben kannst.


----------



## doncarloso (19. März 2009)

Moin Moin,

einige Ergänzungen zur Diskussion:

Ab 18 wegen Suchtgefahr würde bedeuten, dass Blizzard eine "geschlossene Benutzergruppe" aufbauen muss (siehe z. Bsp. Glückspiel im Internet bis 2009), wo man sich zum Beispiel per Post Ident - verfahren ausweisen müsste.

Das würde auch nicht die USK Regeln, sonden der Jugend - Medienschutz Staatsvertrag.

 Wieviele Spieler das in D betreffen würde ist schwer zu sagen, da Blizzard keine Zahlen über die Altersstruktur der Spieler veröffentlicht bzw. das auch nicht kann, da sicher viele Minderjährige über die Daten ihrer Eltern spielen.

viele grüße
Don


----------



## hunter2701 (19. März 2009)

Toddy37 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Hir mal eine Umfrage was ihr davon haltet das WoW ab 18 sein soll oder das so ein auszeinung wie bei Ziggaretten drauf ist .
> 
> ...



genauso eine undruchdachte frage wie *casuals ja/nein*
obwohl hier einige kommentare auch nicht durchdacht sind. da stellt sich für mich die frage, stehen hier welche morgens auf und
lassen ihr gehirn auf dem nachtisch liegen?
wenn ihr bereit seid statt 13 euro ,dann 26 euro zu zahlen! dann schlagt es doch vor. achso, vllt. muss euer maintank oder mainhealer auch dann gehen, weil er keine 18 ist, somit wäre euer raid dann auch im po. also vllt. mal etwas über die tischkante gucken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willey (19. März 2009)

totaler schwachsinn dieser thread. 
gut ich muss zugeben, ich selber hab mit 16-17 jahren mit spielen angefangen und die schule litt doch extrem darunter.
nu bin ich 21 und seh einiges klarer im leben. trotzdem hatte das allgemein nichts mit dem spiel zu tun, sondern eher was
mit den eltern und dessen erziehung, durchgreifen / durchsetzungsvermögen etc. und das wird bei anderen minderjährigen "kellerkindern" nicht anders sein.
also bevor hier noch 20 solcher lappenthreads aufgemacht werden, erstmal nachdenken.
und weswegen sollte man sonst die fsk auf 18 herraufsetzen? wegen der brutalität? haha ^^
lg willöö


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (19. März 2009)

WoW ab 18 wäre schwachsinn .. ab 16 könnt ich noch verstehen... aber net ab 18. 

Die sollten sich doch viel lieber mal fragen WARUM spiele so viele Kinder und Jugendliche PC?  Ich z.b. bin jetzt 19 Jahre alt... als ich 12 war gab es auch schon PC, Gameboy, Nintendo usw.  Und ja ich habe sogar einen Gameboy gehabt.. und später auch ein Nintendo.  Aber ich bin trotzdem nach der Schule nach Hause gekommen, hab Hausaufgaben gemacht (ok... nicht immer ^^) und bin dann rausgegangen mit meinen Freunden spielen oder was unternemen. Gespielt hab ich dann Abens wenns dunkel ist, oder wenns Tagelang nur gegnet.. und es hatt riesen Spaß gemacht draußen zu spielen. 

Nur.. mit 16 Jahren.. spielt man in der Regel ja nicht mehr draußen mit stöckern Räuber und Chandarm oder Verstecken.. Was also sollen Kinder machen die älter als 12-14 Jahre (keine Ahnung ab wann man so ca damit aufhört draußen zu spielen... bei mir was recht Spät --> super Freunde) sind machen? Über 12 darf man auf keinen Spielplatz mehr rauf, selbst wenn man es wollte --> man sprayt ja angeblich alles voll. Jugendliche sollen nicht als Gruppen irgendwo in der Ecke rumstehen --> sind ja angeblich gleich Banden. .. Jugendliche haben in Deutschland wohl nen echt scheiß ruf.  

Wenn ich mal einem älteren Menschen über die Straße hälfen wollte, oder im Supermarkt wenn er nicht ans Regal kam... dann ham die mich meistens ängstlich angeguckt als wenn ich denen was böse will, hallo?? 
------------

Was ich damit sagen will: WAS soll ein Jugendlicher in Deutschland machen???  Richtig... er zock PC spiele. Und da ändert ein Verbot nichts drann, wenns kein WoW gäbe wären es andere Spiele. Aber die Politik verbietet ja lieber das Ergebniss, als etwas gegen die Ursachen zu tun... wie immer.


@Willey  du schaunst kein Fernsehn, oder?  Das ist keine Frage vom Threadersteller, das will unsere Politik so machen.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. März 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> WoW ab 18.. hmm..
> 
> Gibts dann wenigstens auch jungengefährdende Inhalte?
> 
> ...



Natürlich!

- Todesritter

- Lederklamotten

- Schurken

- virtueller Alkohol

- Monster töten dich

XD


----------



## Altsahir (19. März 2009)

Hallo,

schauen wir doch mal auf die Entscheidungskriterien->

Quelle: USK



> Freigegeben ab 16 Jahren gemäß § 14 JuSchG.
> Rasante bewaffnete Action, mitunter gegen menschenähnliche Spielfiguren, sowie Spielkonzepte, die fiktive oder historische kriegerische Auseinandersetzungen atmosphärisch nachvollziehen lassen. *Die Inhalte lassen eine bestimmte Reife des sozialen Urteilsvermögens und die Fähigkeit zur kritischen Reflektion der interaktiven Beteiligung am Spiel erforderlich erscheinen.*



Was für meine Begriffe bedeutet, das WoW ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sein müsste.

Gruß Alts


----------



## Xelyna (19. März 2009)

Btw: Wenn neue Packung, dann bitte so:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:x


----------



## powerpaket (19. März 2009)

Traurig was innerhalb so kurzer Zeit aus einem sehr interessanten Thread werden kann.  Anstatt zu diskutieren gibt es mal wieder nur Beleidigungen und unsachliche Argumente. Schade...

Aber nochmal zum eigentlichen Thema:
Wer der Meinung ist das gerade der Anfangsbereich der Todesritter für einen 12jährigen Menschen ok ist, der sollte echt mal in sich gehen. Das der "notwendig" ist, um auf den Hintergrund des Todesritters ein zu gehen mag ja ok sein. Aber Gefangene zu töten und wehrlose Zivilisten, die unbewaffnet um Gnabe betteln zu metzeln ist definitiv etwas was ich für bedenklich halte...

Klar haben Eltern in diesen Zeiten eine Menge andere Probleme, darum bin ich auch dafür, dass Games mit einem Riesenschild versehen werden, auf dem die Altersfreigabe unüberlesbar ist. Das hat einfach damit zu tun, dass Jugendlichen und Kinder einfach nur sagen was sie an Spielen wollen und die Eltern aus Unwissenheit dann in den nächsten Laden rennen und das kaufen ohne genau nachzulesen. Das ist leider sehr traurig aber Realität. 

Das das Thema im Moment hochgekocht wird ist klar aber ich glaube das wir eine ordentlich geführte Debatte zu diesem Thema brauchen, um die Eltern mit diesem ganzen Thema vertraut zu machen. Was wir nicht brauchen ist ein Prof. Pfeiffer der Panik verbreitet und Halbwahrheiten.
In diesem Zusammenhang einfach mal eine ganz simple Frage an die Jüngeren: Haben sich eure Eltern eigentlich zu euch gesetzt und euch über die Schultern geschaut wenn ihr spielt? Oder einfach mal mitgespielt? Zugehört was ihr im TS oder so redet während dem Spielen?


----------



## lolopala (19. März 2009)

Ausweiden schrieb:


> Geh zur Schule lern erstmal vernünftig schreiben, ist ja peinlich meine Güte.




ok was hast du zu bemängeln? 

und sag jetzt bitte nicht "alles"


----------



## pie (19. März 2009)

es ist wurst ob es ab 12 16 18 oder 209 ist egal was die beschränkung ist kinder werdens weiter spielen mir kans zwar egal sein da ich eh 18 bin aber verdammt es gibt genug 16 jährige die schon ewig viel kollen reinm gesteckt haben für die war das dan fürn arsch oder wie und ausserdem wer ist schuld das pc spiel welches einen ermöglicht in einer unrealen welt monster zu killen oder die eltern dies ihr kind net unter kontrolle haben und dan noch ihre waffe unterm bett bunkern?


----------



## jay390 (19. März 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Btw: Wenn neue Packung, dann bitte so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol des is mal nice ^^ Wäre echt ne geile Verpackung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (19. März 2009)

Oh ja, ganz klar dafür!


----------



## Toddy37 (19. März 2009)

Das ist schon ne schache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  immer etwa 50%zu 50% nur manchmal liegt einer vorn das bei fast 1400 votes !


----------



## kurnthewar (19. März 2009)

Also ab 18 find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da der Inhalt und Missionen eher an einen Horror Film erinnern.


----------



## Toddy37 (19. März 2009)

Altsahir schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schauen wir doch mal auf die Entscheidungskriterien->
> 
> ...



es geht aber auch schon in die comic gemacht und nicht als hd massen blut mätzel spiel ^^ und comic sachen gehen usk 6 und da ist usk 12 schon berechtigt aber es geht eigendlich hauptsächlich um die sucht gefahr !


----------



## Toddy37 (19. März 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> Also ab 18 find ich gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Horror Film WO? in wow ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kenji2 (19. März 2009)

also ich finds schwachsin
weil es gibt genau so kiddys über 18 und was soll das bringen vieleicht würden ein paar jugendliche aufhören aber viele würden es irgend wie weiter spielen weil dann is es illegal und sie fühlen sich dann cool
ist doch genau so wie mit dem rauchen rauchen = 18 aber bei mir in der stadt rennt jeder 12 jährige mit ner kippenkarte rum wo auch geh ...


----------



## D3athpr00f (19. März 2009)

MÜLL! Fakt ist Blizzard würde das nie machen egal was die Forscher sagen. Den Blizzard will verdienen und sieht keinen Sinn drauf das Spiel ab 18 zu verkaufen auserdem ist es eigentlich ab 18 da man den Account nur mit einverstendniss der eltern erstellen darf. bei css sind viele die unter 18 oder 16 sind(glaube 16 ist die freigabe) und das interessiert auch keinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Super PePe (19. März 2009)

was hat sucht mit einem spezifischen alter zu tun?
fsk 18 ist wie nachts an einer verlassen strasse, als fussgänger auf das umschalter der ampel auf grün zu warten. klar wird es leute geben die 3 min warten...


----------



## Doncalzone (19. März 2009)

WoW ab 18? Wäre eine feine Sache.

Zum einen hätten wir ein paar RoXXors und HardcorekillaZ weniger auf diesen Servern, dem entsprechent eventuell ein paar weniger sinnfreie Spams auf den einzelnen Channels.

Zum anderen würde es wieder einmal bestätigen wie wie flach der Horizont sehr vieler Potitiker ist die z.b Amokläufe als wirksames Werbemittel nutzen um auf ihre Partei aufmerksam zu machen und wie toll sie die Welt machen wenn erstmal alle Videospiele dieser Welt verbannt sind.

Mein Statement an dieser Stelle: Nicht Videospiele töten Menschen sondern Waffen


----------



## Bierzelthocker (19. März 2009)

Salflur schrieb:


> ich glaube manche vergessen das pc-spiele eigtl für leute unter 18 und vlt bis 25 sind.
> 
> denk ich mir jedenfalls



Wer sagt das PC-Spiele nur für diese Altersgruppe sind?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin gegen solch einen Quark. Alles was Spaß macht kann süchtig machen, also was soll dieser schwachsinnige aufkleber da?


----------



## Saykos (19. März 2009)

Ich frage mich was das allgemein soll die ständigen fragen, ab wann man was machen darf, ob man doch nicht zu jung ist.
Es giebt Menschen (kids) die sind weit über ihren alter mit ihrem verhalten eher als manch ein Erwachsener je wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sorry)
Ich finde es sollte ne prüfung geben so wie bei manchen gilden bevor man rein kommt. ok genug Sch*ß* geredet cucu


----------



## toaster007 (19. März 2009)

ab 18 find ich blödsinn...ab 16is vernünftig...dann sind einma die spieler weg die nur rum flamen oda eh nichtz können...(bezogen auf die kiddis)

das suchtpotenzial ist zwar ein sehr großer faktor...aba egal ob 12 oda 16 oda 24 süchtig ist süchtig...da kann man nichtz dran ändern...

aba blizzard würde es eh nie machen...da dadurch eine große einnahme quelle verloren gehen würde...

Gruß  der Toaster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pentu (19. März 2009)

Usk 18 is vielleicht ein bißchen übertrieben aber so usk16 wär schon angebracht!

Ich beziehe mich dabei auf die verhaltensweisen jüngerer Menschen sondern die Tatsache das ....-16 Jährige nicht den Tag vorm Rechner verbringen sollten! Sondern lieber mal was unternehmen. 

Finde leute über 16 können das selber entscheiden aber wenn man als Kind die rotine hat 8h am Tag am Bildschirm zu kleben wirkt sich das bestimmt net gut auf die restliche entwicklung aus!


----------



## jay390 (19. März 2009)

Nur man könnte das nie im leben kontrollieren wie alt der Accountbesitzer ist. Die meisten jungen Spieler machen sich halt dann einen acc auf den Namen der Eltern. Und das Spiel nur mehr ab 18 zu verkaufen ginge auch nicht, denn dann muss man ja nur mit seinen Eltern kommen, und schon hat mans ^^

Echt ne schwachsinns idee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bodog (19. März 2009)

Hallo,

Wenn sie meinen das das nur wegen der Sucht ist tut es mir Leid!
Die Eltern müssen auf ihre Kinder schon achten.....
Auch wenn die Jugendlichen/Kinder noch im Wachstum sind, heißt das noch lange nicht, anfälliger auf MMO's sind oder überhaupt alle Spiele.
Sie können sie nur schlechter verarbeiten als ältere.

Fazit: Eltern sollten auf ihre Kinder achten somit benötigt man keine 18 USK

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Scrätcher (19. März 2009)

Aufgrund es Suchtpotentials auf 14 oder 16 hochstufen ok!

Aber auf 18?

Das würde Wow mit Pornos, hartem Alkohol, Schußwaffen auf eine Stufe stellen!

Ist das nicht ein wenig albern?

Oder muß einem langsam das Gefühl beschleichen, manche wünschen sich einfach "härtere" Szenen in Wow?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (19. März 2009)

Baloron schrieb:


> Hmm mal ne Frage.
> Hattet ihr alle so ne scheiß Erziehung? Alle labern immer, mehr als 5 von 1000 Eltern die es schaffen oder so, wird es nie geben.
> Oder gibt es hier innerhalb Deutschlands so krasse Unterschiede?
> 
> ...




Also nicht "alle" labern von den 5/1000 Eltern, sonder nur ich "laber" das.

Und es geht nicht um die Leute, die Baujahr 1975 - 1983 sind, sondern um die, die HEUTE um die 12-16 sind und sich ihr Leben wegen sowas wie WOW (natürlich auch anderen Games) versauen, weil sie die Gefahren nicht einschätzen können, bzw es nichtmal als Gefahr ansehen.

Es geht auch nicht darum, dass diese "Kinder" keine gute Erziehung genossen haben. Ich bin mir sicher, dass viele WOWler die um die 12 sind, trotzdem nett und lieb zu Oma und Opa sind und auch mal den Müll rausbringen, wenn Mama ruft.

Es geht einzig und allein darum, dass Jugendliche den Faktor Zeit unterschätzen. Seid doch mal ehrlich, welchem WOW Spieler ist es noch nicht passiert, dass man oft vieles "liegen läßt", das RL auf verschiedenste Arten und Weisen vernachlässigt und stattdessen in irgendwelchen fiktiven Instanzen rumschwirrt?! 

Also ich  bin 32 und es mir oft passiert, und ich bin mir sicher, auch wenns keiner zugibt, dass es noch gaanz viele solcher Personen gibt.

Nur ich hab mein Abi und meine Ausbildung in der Tasche und stehe im Leben, ein 12 Jähriger der heute schon 7 Stunden täglich vorm PC hockt und zockt hat in der Regel wenig Interesse daran, dies zu ändern, schon gar nicht für Sachen wie Schule, Hausaufgaben, lernen usw.

Und wenn dann noch die Eltern "Besseres" zu tun haben, bzw einfach nicht die nötige Zeit haben, sich damit ernsthaft auseinanderzusetzen, dann kanns schnell düster mit der Versetzung aussehen und das ist nur die erste Phase.


----------



## Imanewbie (19. März 2009)

Was hat es für einen Sinn das Spiel erst ab 18 frei zu geben die Jüngeren Kinder dei es unbedingt Spielen wollen werden es sich trozdem irgendwo besorgen.

Es gibt auch genug 'Nicht sehr Fähige' und assoziale Spieler über 18.

Wenn es nur noch über 18 Jähre pro's gibt, findet die community sicher etwas anderes worüber man sich beschweren kann.

Also einfach zurücklegen und Wow genießen (oder ärgern) so wie es jetzt grade ist.

mfg

@Vorposter und wie soll man das deiner Meinung nach ändern die FSK ab 18 freigabe würde sicher nichts dran ändern das viele Kinder Wow spielen. Hier müssen einfach die Eltern eingreifen und Z.b. die Zeitbegrenzung in Wow benutzen, oder sich mehr mit dem Kind auseinandersetzen und drauf achten was es tut.


----------



## Omega1024 (19. März 2009)

Ja definitiv bitte ab 18.
Einerseits zum Schutz gegen die Sucht. Dafür alleine würde schon ein ab 16 reichen, aber ab 18 würde glaube ich randomgrps wesentlich mehr bringen weil ab 18 das "Oh, Mami hat gerufen, kurz afk" (und nie wieder online) schlagartig abnimmt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Scherz... dennoch denke ich das WoW aus vielen Gründen ab 18 sein sollte.

Ich fand übrigens den Komentar PC Spiele seien ja eigentlich nur von unter 18-25 gedacht sehr amüsant.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 OMG darf ich jetzt nichtmehr am PC spielen !? *kreisch*


----------



## Hotgoblin (19. März 2009)

Ab 16 währe okay ,aber
ab 18 übertrieben.

Jeder unter dem vorgeschriebenen Alter
kanns durch andere Leute bekommen.


----------



## Pentu (19. März 2009)

kann Johnny nrw nur zustimmen habe die gleiche ansicht siehe paar post´s weiter oben^^


----------



## Rantja (19. März 2009)

kurnthewar schrieb:


> Also ab 18 find ich gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Macht doch das Spiel noch spannender für Jugerndliche, indem es ab 18 freigegeben wird! Die meisten Eltern würden doch nichtmal merken, wenn ihre Kinder ein 18er Spiel rumliegen haben.
Ab 14/16 fände ich jedoch gut, da mancher Inhalt und der allgemeine Umgangston nicht unbedingt etwas für 12-jährige ist. Im Allegemeinen halte ich es jedoch für übertrieben. Falls einer hier mal Nachmittags den Fernseher angemacht und sich das "Kinderprogramm" angeschaut und dann eventuell noch mal in eine Talkshow reingeschaltet hat, der sollte wissen, wie harmlos WoW doch eigentlich ist. Solange es vielen Eltern egal ist, was ihre Kinder genau machen, solange bringt eine Gesetzgebung gar nichts!


----------



## d2wap (19. März 2009)

Ich glaube jeder über 18 sagt hier: JA.
Ich sage auch ja.
Aber nicht, weil die Spielinhalte dies beeinflussen würden, sondern die zwischenmenschlichen Interaktionen und verbalen Äußerungen.


----------



## Tinduss (19. März 2009)

WoW ab 18? Macht KEIN Sinn ...
Wer zuviel WoW Spielt, sollte halt den Eltern das mit der Freigabe erklären um so das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen...

Ich selber bin 16 & Spiele WoW seit 4 Jahren ... Und ich spiele WoW gerade mal wenns hoch kommt 2 Stunden am Tag aber das auch nicht jeden Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer weiß wie man das Spiel in Grenzen halten kann, hat gute Karten ...

& nur weil ich 16 bin flame ich gleich und bin son "HardcorekiLLaRoxx0rpwner" ?
Im gegenteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verhalte mich sehr wohl besser als manch Erwachsener in WoW ....


So long ...


----------



## Gerbalin (19. März 2009)

Vote 4 18


----------



## Mounty01 (19. März 2009)

Jo gute Idee,

WoW erst ab 18 und dann aber auch gleich nen Patch, der die Kämpfe mit ordentlichen Splatter-Effekten bereichert, ich will Blut sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ajo bisserl Sex könnt man doch dann auch gleich noch mit einbauen, herrlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und wenn wir schon dabei sind: /vote für nen ü30-Server!

MfG
Mounty01


----------



## Nirvana  ! (19. März 2009)

1. nein weil es gibt auch kinder die sich gut in das spiel einbringen
2. blizzard würde es nie machen da man mit 18 jahren lieber disco geht und mit freunden abhängt also wozu noch wow?
3. würd nichts helfen^^


----------



## atirb (19. März 2009)

Ab 18? Einerseits eine nette Vorstellung, andererseits werden die Kids dann evt. auf das Fernsehen umsteigen und sich diese Talk-Sendungen anschauen....ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob diese Form von 

Konfrontation mit der Realität nicht sehr viel schädlicher ist. 

Fiktiv: Nachmittags 15.45 Uhr in einer beliebigen Talkshow - (Gast - G, Moderator - M) 

G: "Ey, ich steh ja voll darauf wenn so´n Typ mich mal ordentlich hart anpackt."  
M: "Du meinst also, du stehst auf Schmerz in der Liebe?"
G: "So´n bischen wehtun darf es schon"
M: "Hast du keine Angst verletzt zu werden?"
G: "Beim wilden *piep* wird man schon ma n paar blaue Flecken bekommen"
Zwischenruf1: "Du bist ja pervers"
Zwischenruf2: "Wieso? Hat doch recht"
G: "Mein letzter war da viel zu zärtlich, deshalb hab ich ihn verlassen"
M: "Er war aber doch sonst ganz nett hast du erzählt"
G: "Ja, aber im Bett war er eben Sch...."

....ich denke das ist noch harmlos gegen das, was da manchmal wirklich so gesprochen wird, beinhaltet aber schon grundsätzliche, gefährdende Gedanken.

- Schmerz ist manchmal gut
- Gewalt wird manchmal akzeptiert
- Liebe wird auf S** reduziert
- Nett zählt nicht, Triebbefriedigung ist vorrangig


...und das ist Realität, keine Pixel, keine virtuelle Welt..................ohne Altersfreigabe!


----------



## Toddy37 (19. März 2009)

atirb schrieb:


> Ab 18? Einerseits eine nette Vorstellung, andererseits werden die Kids dann evt. auf das Fernsehen umsteigen und sich diese Talk-Sendungen anschauen....ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob diese Form von
> 
> Konfrontation mit der Realität nicht sehr viel schädlicher ist.
> 
> ...



lol schlechtes argument  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sry ist aber so


----------



## m1chel (19. März 2009)

Weiterhin ab 12, jedoch mit IQ oder sonstweissichtest.
Damit halbwegs die pure Dummheit entfernt wird


----------



## kulunu (19. März 2009)

Toddy37 schrieb:


> lol schlechtes argument
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




warum er hat doch recht


----------



## Loindal (19. März 2009)

kulunu schrieb:


> warum er hat doch recht



Ich hab gelacht!^^


----------



## fabdiem (19. März 2009)

ja!

kleine kinder davon abhalten den ganzen tag vorm pc zuhocken

kla sie werden sich andre spiele suchen

aber dann wird wow nicht mehr die schuld dafür gegeben


----------



## kulunu (19. März 2009)

fabdiem schrieb:


> ja!
> 
> kleine kinder davon abhalten den ganzen tag vorm pc zuhocken
> 
> ...



ja toll dan holen se sich cs oder was weis ich für nen scheis es noch giebt


----------



## Tidoc (19. März 2009)

JA!!!

ISt schon lange fällig


----------



## Rezzer (19. März 2009)

[X] NEIN

Ab 18 bringt nichts!!   Alle unter 18 werden die netten erwachsenen fragen ob sie ihnen das spiel kaufen können!

Außerdem ist es besser irgendwelche virtuellen monster zu killn, als zu kiffen oder alkohol zu trinken, wodurch im jahr mehr leute sterben als durch amokläufe!

Und btw  bin selber erst unter 18 und die meisten "wow kiddys" sind meist 18+.

mfg rez


----------



## Cover (19. März 2009)

Also, ich sage mal Nein, weil ich erst 16 bin *und:*

- es gibt viele unter 18 jährige (wie mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) die sich gut, und sehr gesittet ins spiel einbringen, kiddie - klischee sind meist einzelfälle:
- wenn einer nen thread aufmacht: Meine schlimmsten erlebnisse mit kiddies:; dann kommen hundert antworten: ich auch, hier, WoW is doch voll von kiddie-noobs ...wieviele spieler hat WoW nochmal?? 11m? 10,5m? ich würde sage ndass vl 0,05% davon kiddies sind, und 1% erfahrungen mit ihnen gemacht haben, ergo: das sind schon einige

- *Suchtpotenzial:*

1.: wer kennt die elterliche Freigabe/spielzeitbeschränkung der unter 18 ist nicht, bitte mal hand hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1.1: von wem wissen die eltern nicht das er spielt pls hand hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2.: Wer WoW spielt sollte sich ne Freundin suchen die WoW nicth besonders mag, und ihm sollte sie wichtig sein - sucht ist dann seeehr eingeschränkt (eigene erfahrungen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

3.: diejenigen, die von WoW süchtig werden, werden auch von allem anderen, das ähnliches Belohnungssystem hat süchtig, bei rollenspielen, wie auch shootern verbreitet

4.: guter vorschlag mit dem Zigaretten - ähnlichen hinweis, wird wohl, wie bei zigaretten, kaum jem. beachten, außer vl Mum, und Dad, aber, welcher jugendliche ders haben will fragt dann nicht nen älteren freund?

*aggressionsverhalten:*

1. WoW hat comic - grafik, da kann man nicht viel abschauen, und den Frostblitz werd ich auch nicht nachahmen können, wenn ich amoklaufen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (blizzard leider auch nciht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

2. gibts irgendwas das in WoW dir zeigt das aggressives verhalten besser is als nachdenken? 
....ok, das eigentlich alles mit kämpfen zusammenhängt mal außer acht lassend.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.....wenn du bei nem Boss dir denkst, stures draufhauen wird schon gehen, dann haste dich meistens( in ini's und raids) extrem geirrt

*Pornografie etc*

alles was du in WoW machen kannst, is dich bis auf die unterwäsche ausziehen.... ....nicht besonders erotisch bei der grafik..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: es wird nicht kommen, und wenns kommen würde/sollte hätte blizz wohl einige schwierigkeiten die acc'S von jüngeren rauszufinden....

falls alles schon gesagt wurde, tut leid, wollte mir 16 seiten nicht antun......

so long


----------



## RuyLopez (19. März 2009)

Süchtig ist man dann, wenn man die Kontrolle verloren hat, nicht mehr aufhören kann obwohl man es eigentlich will. Also "krankhaft" spielt. Die meisten die 6h+ am Tag zocken könnten sehr gut damit aufhören, nur wollen Sie es eben nicht. Sie spielen einfach aus Leidenschaft. Was die Umfarge angeht, halte ich ein Verbot für schwachsinnig, die Eltern haben gefälligst dafür zu sorgen, dass ihr Kind seine "Pflichten" nicht vernachlässigt. Das gehört zur Erziehung. WoW hat keine jugendgefährdenden Inhalte und ist deshalb auch nicht so einzustufen.


----------



## Leox (19. März 2009)

/vote ja ^^

aber alle u 18 auf andere server abschieben wär mir auch recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Therior (19. März 2009)

Ich hab auf Nein abgestimmt da es eh nichts nützt die altersbeschränkungen auf 18 heraufzustufen da es eh jedemenge kinder es schaffen dennoch ein ab 18 freigegebene Spiel zu kaufen
Das einzige was da hilft sind die eltern


----------



## Haldimir (19. März 2009)

Ich hätte damit eigentlich kein Problem...

Aber man muss ehrlich sagen, dass es nicht viel bringen würde.
Die meisten Idioten, die ich bislang getroffen habe, waren zwischen 18 und 25.
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass man in diesem besagten Alter eher zu schlechten Verhalten neigt, da man denkt, dass man jetzt, wo man doch gerade erwachsen geworden ist, sich auch so benehmen kann, wie man will.


----------



## johnnyk2 (19. März 2009)

Was mich interessieren würde: Warum stimmen 52% für ja aber in 90% der antworten steht nein. Ist dass weil sich gewisse über 18-jährige zu krass fühlen um nen Kommentar abzugeben? Oder an was liegt das?


----------



## fabdiem (19. März 2009)

Cover schrieb:


> 2.: Wer WoW spielt sollte sich ne Freundin suchen die WoW nicth besonders mag, und ihm sollte sie wichtig sein - sucht ist dann seeehr eingeschränkt (eigene erfahrungen gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 handheb

bringt wirklich was ;-P


----------



## kulunu (19. März 2009)

johnnyk2 schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde: Warum stimmen 52% für ja aber in 90% der antworten steht nein. Ist dass weil sich gewisse über 18-jährige zu krass fühlen um nen Kommentar abzugeben? Oder an was liegt das?




köntest glat rechthaben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
krank aber wahr


----------



## Cheerza (19. März 2009)

Das is so dämlich mit "Selbstkontrolle" der Jugendlichen
Man kann nem 14 jährigen nich zumuten dass er sich klare prioritäten setzen kann und schon garnich dass er Spielzeit einteilt...der versinkt doch gleich da drin!
Es gibt ausnahmen, aber wenige. Und wenn man den halben Tag, oder den ganzen Nachmittag zockt dann stimmt iwas nicht bei der Person!!!!
Ich mein in den Ferien oder wenn man frei hat geht das schon mal aber ansonsten... NoGo!!
Muss man sich einfach im klaren sein.
Nebenbei gibts auch viele Leute (auch vom Staat subventioniert) die bei sowas helfen =)
hab da gute erfahrungen mit 
so long hau rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oberon86 (19. März 2009)

ich bin für nein 
mein bruder (16) selbst er hat sich unter kontrole und wenn es andere eltern nicht schaffen dann tut es mir leid


----------



## Melothil (19. März 2009)

ich wette 90% die für nein gestimmt haben sind unter 18 ...


----------



## Grushdak (19. März 2009)

johnnyk2 schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde: Warum stimmen 52% für ja aber in 90% der antworten steht nein. Ist dass weil sich gewisse über 18-jährige zu krass fühlen um nen Kommentar abzugeben? Oder an was liegt das?



Ich habe zwar für ja gestimmt - doch wie ich gestimmt habe, habe ich hier nirgends geschrieben.
Viele haben nur gevotet - ohne was hier zu schreiben. 
Hättest Du mal die Postingzahl für dieses Topic mit den Votings verglichen -
dann wäre Dir das aber auch schon aufgefallen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



325 Antworten - 1711 Votings


greetz


----------



## Sino123 (19. März 2009)

Melothil schrieb:


> ich wette 90% die für nein gestimmt haben sind unter 18 ...


was wirklich?
-ironie aus
Allein die Vorstellung wie WoW dann funktionieren würde ...
ich glaub es würde sich außer an der Spielerzahl nicht viel ändern.. vllt werden Server zusammen geschmissen..
aber genauso wie mich das kiddie geflame aufregt.. regt mich auch die "ich bin über 18=ich bin besser - Arroganz"auf.


----------



## Omaleite (19. März 2009)

ganz einfach 90% hier sind keine 18 denk ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (19. März 2009)

Cheerza schrieb:


> Das is so dämlich mit "Selbstkontrolle" der Jugendlichen
> Man kann nem 14 jährigen nich zumuten dass er sich klare prioritäten setzen kann und schon garnich dass er Spielzeit einteilt...der versinkt doch gleich da drin!
> Es gibt ausnahmen, aber wenige. Und wenn man den halben Tag, oder den ganzen Nachmittag zockt dann stimmt iwas nicht bei der Person!!!!
> Ich mein in den Ferien oder wenn man frei hat geht das schon mal aber ansonsten... NoGo!!
> ...



Selbst die Studie von dem tollen Pfeiffer beweist das deine ausage kokolores ist, die wenigsten sind Süchtig


----------



## Oberon86 (19. März 2009)

sino123 ich muß dir vollkommen recht geben es gibt leute unter 18 die haben mehr im kopf wie leute die 25 sind 
es solten nicht immer alle altergruppen gleich gesehen werden ,jeder mensch ist anders


----------



## Nebelvater (19. März 2009)

Das Umfrageergebnis war zu erwarten, da jeder der Befragten (16-18+) denkt er müsste [JA!] Voten nur weil er 18 ist, oder denkt er wäre kein Kiddy mehr. (Mal ehrlich, wie oft haben 16 Jährige über "Kiddys" geflamed) 
Aber wirklich darüber Nachdenken tun sie nicht. Natürlich nicht, sie sehen das Thema und verschwenden keine 3 Sekunden um darüber Nachzudenken. 
Würden sie das dann hätte [NEIN!] Mindestens 90%. 

Warum? 

Wir reden hier nicht davon, Kiddys von WoW fern zu halten. Es würden immer noch gleich viele spielen. Man kann sich WoW downloaden, Online einen Account erstellen. Beweise würde Blizzard nie verlangen, da sonst ihre Berühmten +10 Millionen Spieler auf eine sehr niedrige Zahl fallen würde und die ganzen Jugendlichen zu anderen Spielen wie WAR wechseln würden. (Angenommen, dass überall WoW ab 18 ist) 

Würde Blizzard so dumm sein und alles machen um das Gesetz einzuhalten, dann wäre das jetzige WoW undenkbar! Entweder nur noch 6-7 Realms auf denen nur 18+ Jährige hocken, die sich gegenseitig flamen weil sie keine Kinder mehr haben, die ja Jahre lang die Opfer waren.

Oder: Ganz viele schöne Realms, alle Niedrig. Stundenlanges suchen für Instanzen, noch längeres suchen für Raids, da die meisten Erfolgreichen Raids mehr 15-17 Jährige als 18+ Jährige haben. 

WoW würde zerfallen, aber das würde wie gesagt nicht passieren da: Schönes Land neben Deutschland... Öhm, nicht Liechtenstein! Österreich! *daaaadaaaa* In Österreich wäre WoW nicht ab 18, also einfach den Wohnort ändern und es würde nicht mal Probleme mit Blizzard geben. (natürlich nur die Angaben, man muss ja nicht gleich nach Österreich ziehen gg)  

Das waren jetzt nur 2 von Hunderten Probleme die WoW zerstören würden, wenn es ab 18 wäre. 
Aber eines ist klar, nur weil WoW ab 18 wäre, würde sich das Kindische Verhalten der User nicht bessern. 

Aber wie ich schon in einen anderen Fred sagte: WoW ab 18, Rauchen ab 16? Warum Zigaretten ab 16 sind, ist wohl jedem klar. Die Antwort heißt: G E L D - Die Tabakindustrie hat die Mittel eine tödliche Droge an Minderjährige zu verkaufen. 
Blizzard könnte das auch locker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber warum so viel Aufregung, nur weil ein harmloser unbedeutender Kriminologe das will? Blizzard würde es sogar schaffen die Verhandlungen so lange zu verzögern, bis der letzte von euch 18 ist. 

Naja, wayne... schon viel zu viel geschrieben. Mich kümmert es sowieso nicht. Komme aus Österreich und bin über 18. Mich würds aber stören das die hälfte meiner Gilde dann eig offiziell nicht mehr spielen "dürfte"

PS: Liechtenstein grenzt ja nicht mal an Deutschland -.- 
Egal, war nie wirklich gut in Erdkunde gg


----------



## Gauloises24 (19. März 2009)

Habe für NEIN gevotet, da es einfach purer Schwachsinn aus dem Nähkästchen eines Lobbyisten (Pfeiffer) ist, weiter nichts.
Aber wegen mir können sie da verbieten was sie wollen, es wird nichts bringen. Bin gespannt, was sie dann nach dem nächsten Amoklauf sagen :/


----------



## Hotgoblin (19. März 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Habe für NEIN gevotet, da es einfach purer Schwachsinn aus dem Nähkästchen eines Lobbyisten (Pfeiffer) ist, weiter nichts.
> Aber wegen mir können sie da verbieten was sie wollen, es wird nichts bringen. Bin gespannt, was sie dann nach dem nächsten Amoklauf sagen :/



/sign 

Alle überteiben mal wieder...
wie immer


----------



## Nebelvater (19. März 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, was sie dann nach dem nächsten Amoklauf sagen :/



Naja, weißt eh... WoW - Laut Focus TV Killerspiel unso... 

Egoshooter Hunter, ich kanns verstehen gg


----------



## cyberon2002 (19. März 2009)

habe mal für JA gestimmt...

Ich persöhnlich finde das WoW einen ziemlich hohen Suchtfaktor bestitzt.
Desweiteren muss man eh Monatlich 13 €uro  bezahlen um Spielen zu dürfen.
Das hat auch nicht jeder 16 Jährige... es sei denn, er bekommt es von den Eltern Bezahlt. Wenn die Eltern 13 €uro im Monat für ein Spiel zahlen dürfen, das ab 18 ist, überlegen sie es sich 2 mal ob sie es ihrem Kind kaufen...

Theoretisch könnte sich ja immer noch ein Jugendlicher vom Taschengeld eine Gamecard kaufen und damit zocken aber welcher Jugendlicher gibt sein Geld liber für WoW aus als für Zigaretten und/oder Alkohol ?

Bleibt nur noch die Frage zu klären was sich die Politiker von der ganzen Sache versprechen...

Keine Killerspiele keine Attentate mehr?
WUNSCHDENKEN !!!

wenn Kinder Probleme haben werden sie diese immer Irgendwann nach aussen Tragen.
Das werden sie meiner Meinung nach auch tun wenn sie keinen Computer haben!
Es gibt genug Gewalt im Fernsehen was kommt als nächstes Fernsehen ab 18? 

naja aber einfach auf die Schuld auf die "BÖSEN Spiele" schieben is ja einfach...

so long
cyberon2002


----------



## Nebelvater (19. März 2009)

cyberon2002 schrieb:


> Desweiteren muss man eh Monatlich 13 &#8364;uro  bezahlen um Spielen zu dürfen.
> Das hat auch nicht jeder 16 Jährige... es sei denn, er bekommt es von den Eltern Bezahlt.



Als ich 16 war, verdiente ich mein Geld mit meiner Lehre. Erstes Jahr: 420 Euro. Es gibt viele 16 Jährigen die schon ziemlich im "Erwachsenenleben" sind. 
Übrigens, keine 13 Euro für WoW , aber fast jeder zweite über 50 Euro im Monat für Zigaretten? Kriegen die meisten (leider) auch von ihren Strohdummen Eltern bezahlt.

Wie man nach mir sagte: Auch wenn es den meisten gar nicht gefällt. Wenn WoW ab 18 wäre, dann müssten Zigaretten/Alkohol auch ab 21 sein.


----------



## Nashan (19. März 2009)

Ab18? Ja! Warum? Weil ich mit u18 fast nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Erschreckend, wie weit die Jugendlichen in einer Altersgruppe von 12 bis 20 Jahren von sozialen Kompetenzen entfernt sind. Die sollten sich lieber in der 'wirklichen' Welt auf Konfrontationen mit ihren Mitmenschen einlassen; irgendwann geht sonst der Bezug zur realen Welt verloren.

btw:
Alkohol und Zigaretten ab 21!


----------



## Tamîkus (19. März 2009)

Also wow solte mindestens ab 16 sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ich gebs zu ich  es gab ne zeit wo ich süchtig war und alles vernachläsigt hab was dazu führte das ich die 9te net geschaft hab und sitzengeblieben bin seit dem hock ich weniger vorm pc aber nya es ja ein spiel und jedes spiel das  seinen spielern spass mahct kan süchtig mahcn ich weis noch wo ich das erste ma pong gezockt hab  und ja die Politiker solten ihre verdamtem fressenhalten und net über was reden was sie eh net verstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg

Tamîkus/Blackmoore


----------



## Saberclaw (19. März 2009)

klares JA


----------



## Oberon86 (19. März 2009)

nashan es gibt immer schwarze schafe du kannst aber nicht von allen reden


----------



## Nashan (19. März 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> [...]


*hust* Paradebeispiel *hust*





Oberon86 schrieb:


> nashan es gibt immer schwarze schafe du kannst aber nicht von allen reden


Richtig (!), darum auch:


Nashan schrieb:


> [...]Weil ich mit u18 *fast* nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe.[...]


Da es sich dabei aber um die Mehrheit handelt, ein klares "Ja" von meiner Seite.


----------



## Nebelvater (19. März 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> Also wow solte mindestens ab 16 sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, will WoW jetzt nicht Verteidigen. Aber spätestens in der 9ten Klasse kommt man mit Alk/Zigaretten, Schuleschwänzen, ACAB, und der restlichen scheiße in Kontakt. 
Bei vielen tragt das hauptsächlich dazu, dass sie sitzen bleiben.

Aber hast schon recht. Der Bruder meines Freundes ist 15 und hat jetzt (fast nur wegen WoW) 214 unentschuldigte Fehlstunden. Sein Turnlehrer kennt ihn nicht einmal (nach einen halben Jahr)


----------



## Crystania (19. März 2009)

Hab für Nein! gestimmt, weil man so oder so ran kommt. Ich zum Beispiel hab mit 14 angefangen und deswegen läuft auch der Account über den Namen meines Vaters.. und bis das nächste Add on rauskommt bin ich eh schon längst 18, von daher isses mir relativ egal ob 12 oder 18.


----------



## Hotgoblin (19. März 2009)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> Naja, will WoW jetzt nicht Verteidigen. Aber spätestens in der 9ten Klasse kommt man mit Alk/Zigaretten, Schuleschwänzen, ACAB, und der restlichen scheiße in Kontakt.
> Bei vielen tragt das hauptsächlich dazu, dass sie sitzen bleiben.




Rauche nicht ,trinke kein Alkohol und hab auch
nie geschwänzt und das mein ganzes Leben lang
und wird auch so bleiben!

BTT:

WoW ab 18 wird sich nicht durchsetzten.


----------



## Pegasos (19. März 2009)

PC Games die eine sogenannte Suchtgefahr verursachen können ab 18 ja ich bin dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (19. März 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Rauche nicht ,trinke kein Alkohol und hab auch
> nie geschwänzt und das mein ganzes Leben lang
> und wird auch so bleiben!
> 
> ...


Hubbsa... hast du iwie die 9. Verschlafen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fatbronski (20. März 2009)

Hallo


Ab 12 läuft eh nichts ohne Zustimmung der Eltern, welcher 12 Jährige kann sich schon einen Internetzugang zulegen. (Geschweige denn die Mittel zum bezahlen aufbringen,(elv) wenn man nicht gerade in der nähe Wohnt um Karten zu kaufen) Also 16 wäre schon ok denke ich.

Ich würde meine Kind nicht erlauben das Game mit 12 zu zocken, da gibt es wichtigeres.


----------



## Medion85 (20. März 2009)

/dafür 

Dann sind wir diese Kiddys endlich los wenn ich das schon höre ´´Ich bin 14und habe mit 12 angefangen´´ 
zum Glück wird bei uns in der Gilde keiner unter 18 eingeladen!

Ja ich weiss bringen wirds nichts ,siehe cs..


----------



## surfling (20. März 2009)

Ab 18 wäre voll kommen ok, es gibt zwar viele unter 18 denen man es nicht anmerk da sie sich vernünftig verhalten und auch erkennen wann genug ist, sei es von der gespielten zeit oder vom benehmen.Natürlich steht es ausser farge das die über 18 sich genauso daneben benehmen wie die darunter(was eigentlich echt arm ist). Manche Posten hier ja was von wegen es ist die schuld der eltern wenn sie ihre kids net unter kontrolle haben, sry aber wer sowas postet hat echt einen am eimer. Weil Eltern können ihre kinder nie ganz unterkontrolle haben weil es immer mittel und wege gibt, was auch vollkommen oki ist weil das zum lernprozes und zum erwachsen werden dazu gehört.

Und für alle die jetzt darüber nach denken wie alt ich doch bin, ich bin 85er Baujahr habe eine Frau und ein Kind in entstehung (heutzutage eigentlich echt verrückt, ich weiß)

Mfg an alle


----------



## Tinduss (20. März 2009)

Mir ists scheißegal ob das Spiel in Deutschland verboten bzw ab 18 ist oder nicht, man kriegt eh J E D E S spiel und sei es noch so verboten ausm Internet ...
Wer erfahrung damit hat oder ein wenig schlau mit Google umgeht, kriegt ALLES was er will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spiele WoW seit ich 12 bin & hab NIE mehr als 2 stunden in WoW verbracht .. außer an Raidtagen mal 3 ... und das net jeden Tag ... 
Wer suchtprobleme hat soll mit seinen Eltern zum Psychologen gehen & sich helfen lassen ... 

Lieber eine Freundin suchen die WoW nicht mag & wenn man sie Liebt , hört man von alleine auf -> Wie bei mir. Seit 1 1/2 Jahren mit ner Freundin und in diesen letzten 1 1/2 Jahren hab ich SELTEN WoW gespielt...


So long...


----------



## Zonalar (20. März 2009)

Ich bin dafür, dass WoW ab 16 Freigegeben werden soll, und nicht ab 18.

Hab so mit 13 angefangen, und bin jezz 16 und muss sagen... ich hätte meine Zeit auch sinnvoller verwenden können^^
Geschwänzt oder sonstige Vorfälle gab es aber trotzdem nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber in dieser Zeit habe ich eine MENGE über Spiele gelernt. Sie hat mich geprägt und ich beherrsche jezz ne menge Informationen über Spiele, ihre Entwickler und was ihr so von ihnen haltet^^

Ich denk ab 16 kann man die Verantwortung dafür tragen, WoW zu spielen und nicht süchtig zu werden^^
Bei den Menschen, bei denen es nicht so ist...gabs wohl ein Erziehungsfehler...naja egal^^Viel spass noch^^

Ps: Hab vor nen Monat aufgehört... Wotlk reizt mich nicht und bin auf lvl74 hängen geblieben.


----------



## Gerbalin (20. März 2009)

atirb schrieb:


> Ab 18? Einerseits eine nette Vorstellung, andererseits werden die Kids dann evt. auf das Fernsehen umsteigen und sich diese Talk-Sendungen anschauen



Wayne wir haben ja dann Ruhe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nersul (20. März 2009)

ehrlich gesagt is das n witz
zb half life mit 14 gekauft keiner hat was gesagt dann wow und wenn ih het n spiel ab 12 kaufe dann fragen die mich  : darf ich mal deinen ausweis sehn ?
(17) naja  is mir egal wenn wow ab 18 wäre spiele ich   *ilegal* und nächtes jahr bin ich eh 18 also was solls xd
 Lg


----------



## Thrainan (20. März 2009)

Ich hab für nein gestimmt, auch wenn ich schon lange aus dem alter raus bin. Das SPiel ist völlig harmlos, wenn die Eltern aufpassen. Möglichkeiten dazu gibt es jede Menge. 
Elterliches Versagen mit ab 18 bekämpfen bringt nichts. Man könnte es als feige bezeichnen.


----------



## Gerbalin (20. März 2009)

Nersul schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt is das n witz
> zb half life mit 14 gekauft keiner hat was gesagt dann wow und wenn ih het n spiel ab 12 kaufe dann fragen die mich  : darf ich mal deinen ausweis sehn ?
> (17) naja  is mir egal wenn wow ab 18 wäre spiele ich   *ilegal* und nächtes jahr bin ich eh 18 also was solls xd
> Lg



Sicher wenn das Spiel ab 18 ist sollten auch härtere Strafen dafür her. Sagen wir es werden Stichproben übers Netz gemacht, zu welchen sich Blizz laut Gesetz verpflichten sollte, und bei nem Verstoß gibts mal 2000,- € Strafe dann klärt sich das relativ schnell mit "illegal".


----------



## Crowser19 (20. März 2009)

Toddy37 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Hir mal eine Umfrage was ihr davon haltet das WoW ab 18 sein soll oder das so ein auszeinung wie bei Ziggaretten drauf ist .
> 
> ...



Habe nein gesagt bin zwar selbst über 18 aber ich bin der Meinung das man es den u18 Leuten nicht verbieten sollte.


----------



## Manitu2007 (20. März 2009)

wie in allen anderen Thread dazu schreibe ich das auch hier dass es keinem Menschen auf diesem Planeten geschweige denn in dieser Galaxie interessiert ab welchem alter das Spiel frei gegeben ist.

Verbotene Früchte schmecken am besten!

mehr sage ich dazu nicht.

Die Jüngeren Mitmenschen unter uns werden dann Erstrecht einen Anreitz haben WoW zu testen aus dem einfachen Grund: Was das Spiel ist ab 18 Jahren?  Dann muss es ja "Cool" sein.

Mama kaufst du mir das? Mutter NEIN, Opa kauft du mir das Spiel? Aber na klar doch.

Ich streite nicht ab das WoW ein suchtpotential hat aber andere sachen können genau so süchtig machen.


----------



## Hubautz (20. März 2009)

Es ist nicht zu leugnen, dass WoW einen gewissen Suchtfaktor hat. Das fängt schon bei „ich mach noch eben diese Quest bevor ich ins Bett gehe“ oder „es ist zwar schon nach 23 Uhr aber ein Try auf den Boss geht noch“ an.

Im Allgemeinen (!) ist ein Schüler eher bereit, am nächsten Tag unausgeschlafen zu sein, als ein erwachsener Arbeitnehmer. Wenn ich morgens früh einen Termin habe ist bei mir am Abend vorher um eine bestimmte Uhrzeit Schluss, selbst wenn der Lich König himself im letzten Try auf 2% gewesen wäre. 
Dazu kommt dass, wenn ich nach Hause komme, ich in der Regel Freizeit habe, ein Schüler hat normalerweise noch Hausaufgaben, für die nächste Klausur zu lernen etc.
Ich unterstelle einigen (!) Schülern ganz einfach, dass sie nicht in der Lage sind, Prioritäten zu setzen.

Sicher sollten hier in erster Linie die Eltern eingreifen, aber da hängt dann auch Ruck-Zuck der Haussegen schief.
Abgesehen davon – welche Eltern prüfen denn bitte dauernd nach, ob Sprüche wie „ich habe morgen die ersten beiden Stunden frei“ oder „Lehrerwandertag“ auch wahr sind?

Weiterhin: wenn ein Erwachsener sein Leben ruiniert, indem er Arbeitsplatz, Freunde und soziales Umfeld für virtuelle Freuden opfert, ist er selber Schuld und hat die Konsequenzen selbst zu tragen. Wenn ein Kind das tut (ja aus meiner Perspektive ist alles unter 18 Kind – das ist schlicht eine Frage des Standpunktes), dann müssen die Eltern dafür sorgen, dass die ganze Sache einigermaßen in die Reihe kommt.

Von daher kann man über eine Altersbegrenzung durchaus nachdenken.


----------



## Asarion (20. März 2009)

Hallo!

Ich kann leider nicht abstimmen, weil mir der Punkt "geistiges Alter ab 18" fehlt.

Warum? Ich habe im Spiel einige "Kids" kennen gelernt, die ein sehr gutes Benehmen hatten und sogar vernünftig schreiben konnten. Jawohl, so richtig mit Groß- und Kleinschreibung und Zeichensetzung. Genauso habe ich welche kennen gelernt, die (angeblich) über 20 waren und sich benommen haben wie Dreijährige in der Trotzphase. Null Benehmen und eine Orthographie, von der einem schlecht werden konnte. Und das waren auch nicht gerade wenige.

Daher würde ich eher das "geistige" Alter werten als das körperliche. Denn schlechtes Benehmen gibt es in allen Altersklassen. In der U-Bahn gibt es viele Teenies, die sich absolut nicht benehmen können (Füße auf den Sitzen, laute Musik, Rumgegröle und wenn man sie drauf hinweist, Drohungen, etc.), aber auch immer mehr Erwachsene legen ein schlechtes Benehmen an den Tag. Wie der ca. 40jährige, der erst seine Füße vom Sitz genommen hat, nachdem ich ihm fast meine Tasche drauf geworfen habe und Bitten (weil man sich setzen wollte) völlig ignoriert hat. Nein, er war nicht taub und hat auch keine Musik gehört. Der Typ wollte einfach nicht. Mag sein, das einigen der Vergleich nicht passend erscheint, aber er zeigt auf, das Benehmen keine Alterssache ist.

Irgendwie scheint gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme wohl "out" und "uncool" zu sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da es aber auch (leider recht selten) Teenies gibt, die alten Omas noch Platz machen, würde ich also für ein geistiges Alter stimmen. Nur... wie will man sowas testen? Viele würden sich bei einem Test doch zusammenreißen und vielleicht sogar für kurze Zeit ihre Rechtschreibung ändern, damit sie ins Spiel kommen und sich im Spiel selbst nach kurzer Zeit wieder völlig daneben benehmen.

Das es genug geistige "Kindergärtler" gibt sieht man ja täglich am Rumgeflame im Handelschannel, etc. Aber die geistige Reife, ein Questlog zu lesen oder verständliche Fragen/Bitten zu stellen, scheint bei vielen auch nicht mehr gegeben zu sein.

Ich weiß, ich mache mir jetzt schon jede Menge Feinde (die ganzen Kürzel-Freunde), aber ich träume immer noch von dem nicht abschaltbaren Zwangsfilter für RP-Server, der die ganzen Abkürzungen und nicht zum RP passenden Begriffe rigoros aus den dafür nicht vorgesehenen Channels filtert. Vielleicht lernen die es dann, sich gescheit auszudrücken, wenn ein "heal lfr naxx 25 go" im Handelschannel oder in den anderen Channels nicht mehr angezeigt wird, egal, wie oft man es tippt. Klar, das geht ja viel schneller, hat in der Form aber laut Blizzards eigenen Statuten nichts auf einem RP-Realm zu suchen und ist für Leute, die sich mit Abkürzungen nicht so auskennen (oder sie in der Form ablehnen), nicht so gut lesbar. Und mal ehrlich... würde ein "Heiler sucht Raid für Naxxramas (25er), kann sofort losgehen!" nicht viel besser aussehen? 

Was persönliche Beleidigungen angeht, wenn jemand anderer anderer Meinung ist als man selbst... das scheint schon bald ein echter Volkssport zu werden. Wirkliche Gegenargumente um die eigene Meinung sachlich (!) zu untermauern werden natürlich selten gebracht, egal, wie alt der Poster ist.

Also, liebe Mitspieler:

Ein bißchen mehr Toleranz, ein bißchen weniger Egoismus und ein bißchen mehr Rücksicht. Stört RPler nicht bei Events, lacht sie nicht aus, flamed Anfänger nicht an, wenn sie etwas fragen und wenn welche zu faul sind, das Questlog zu lesen, antwortet halt nicht auf ihre Fragen und setzt sie auf ignore. Rumgeflame, dann noch schön im Channel, bringt gar nichts außer die Übersicht zu versauen und das Spielgeschehen zu stören. Wenn, dann flüstert sie halt mit "Lies das Questlog, da steht's drin!" an oder so. Wenn jemand ein graues Item verkaufen will, laßt ihn einfach, aber macht ihn nicht an à la "B00n, son shice kauft eh keiner!". Wenn es keiner kauft wird er das selbst früh genug merken und einige Sachen werden doch gekauft, weil sie nett für das RP sind.

Meine Antwort auf die Umfrage wäre also (wenn es den Punkt gäbe):

[X] Geistiges Alter ab 18

Verbote bringen gar nichts, solange es Eltern gibt, die ihren Kindern das Zeug doch kaufen oder "Kumpels", die es für einen besorgen. Kurz, wenn die rigorosen Kontrollen fehlen. Und gibt ja jetzt schon genügend Minderjährige sie offen sagen, sie würden es trotzdem spielen, egal ob ab 18 oder nicht. Klar, verbotene Früchte sind immer die süßesten, aber warum wird dann immer so gejammert, wenn man erwischt und bestraft wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soweit mein Senf zu dem Thema.

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## OllyHal (20. März 2009)

Tag zusammen,

ich finde nicht, daß WoW zwingend ab 18 Jahren freigegeben sein muß. Ich bin eh gegen zu viel Reglement. Viele Leute verstecken sich auch hinter Gesetzen, anstelle mal ihren Verstand zu benutzen.

Wir brauchen keine schärferen Gesetze - die bestehenden müssen nur konsequent umgesetzt werden. In diesem speziellen Fall heißt das, daß auch die Altersbeschränkungen kontrolliert werden und nicht jedem 12 Jährigen ein FSK 16 Titel in die Hand (oder Alkohol, Zigaretten, etc.) gegeben wird.

Viele Eltern sehen auch nicht Ihre Verantwortung. Ich kann nicht auf die USK schimpfen und ein 5 Punkte Programm auflegen, welches eigentlich nur aus dem Punkt "Suchtprogramm" besteht und gegen alle "bösen" Hersteller wettern und gleichzeitig mein Kind stundenlang alleine vor den PC setzen, weil man selbst nicht den Arsch hochbekommt und den Computer als Ersatz-Kindermädchen einsetzt. So geht´s nicht - liebe Eltern!

Im übrigen würde es auch nichts bringen, das Spiel ab 18 zu klassifizieren. Was wollt Ihr Befürworter denn damit erreichen?  Merkbefreite Pseudo-Legastheniker, die es eh in jeder Altersgruppe gibt, ausschließen? Verhindern, daß sich durch die Gewaltdarstellung im Spiel die Moralschwelle der Jugendlichen senkt? Da ist WoW in der Liste der Spiele, bei denen man anfangen sollte, aber ganz weit hinten...

Also mehr Hirn statt Gesetze - meine Meinung.

Gruß, Olly


----------



## powerpaket (20. März 2009)

Wow 
hier wurde ja ne Menge geschrieben seit ich gestern Nachmittag das letzte Mal geschaut habe.

Ich glaube aber das sich einige zu sehr auf die Aussage stürzen, dass das Ü18 irgendwas mit dem Verhalten und der Suchtgefährdung zu tun hat. Aber Das Ü18 Siegel ist doch viel mehr. Es geht hierbei darum, Jugendliche unter 18 Jahren etwas zu schützen in ihrer Entwicklung. Ich finde die Idee das WoW Ü18 zu machen gut. Hier werden leider immer mehr negative Dinge in das Spiel eingebaut(wie schon mehrfach erwähnt das Startgebiet der Todesritter ist eine Steilvorlage für alle Spielegegner!).

Zu den Argumenten, dass die Jüngeren sich das (und ander Games) im Internet besorgen können oder das von anderen Älteren kaufen lassen: 
Ein eingeschränktes Nutzerkonto auf dem PC wirkt Wunder wenn jedesmal die Eltern gefragt werden müssen um etwas zu installieren. Ich denke viele Eltern würden aus allen Wolken fallen wenn die wüssten womit sich ihr Nachwuchs die Zeit vertreibt (ein aufpoppendes Verbotspopup bei der Installation von Ü12 oder 16 oder 18 in Bildschirmgröße wäre mal eine sinnvolle Idee in dem Zusammenhang). Leider haben die Eltern heutzutage keine Zeit oder keine Ahnung wie sie mit solch neuen Dingen wie Onlinespielen umgehen sollen. 
Eine Altersabfrage wäre für Blizzard(und alle anderen Spielehersteller)nicht so schwer. Es gibt genug Systeme die so etwas testen und eine einmalige Authentifizierung ist kein Problem und mit einer entsprechenden ID kann man sich dann überall ausweisen was das Alter betrifft.

Ich finde es übrigens bedenklich, wie hier teilweise von den Jüngeren berichtet wird, dass sie schon in jungen Jahren irgendwelche Shooter oder ähnliches gespielt haben. Diese Altersfreigaben sind nicht umsonst vergeben....

EIn Wort noch zu Prof. Pfeiffer: Der Mann mag für uns ein rotes Tuch sein aber neben seiner Tätigkeit als Kreuzzügler(ich glaube das es an seinem Alter liegt und ihm die neuen Medien und Kommunikationsformen einfach nicht liegen) ist er nunmal ein anerkannter  Forscher und hat großen Einfluss auf Eltern und Erzieher. Das mag für die jüngere Generation völlig unverständlich sein aber es ist nunmal so. Ich persönlich halte diesen Mann für etwas, was ich hier weder schreiben will noch darf ;-)


----------



## Super PePe (20. März 2009)

FSK/USK ist absolut überholt
bsp: 
Waltz with Bashir - FSK 12
Romeo und Julia - FSK 12
Lolita - FSK 18

Frontschweine - FSK 12
RTCW - USK 18

die pure scheinheiligkeit wer auf U/FSK pocht
und wer mit der moral kommt, verfolgt immer ein egoistisches interesse 
je mehr einschränkungen eine gesellschaft sich selbst gibt um so verblödeter wird sie (sie entzieht sich selbst ihrer verantwortung)
einerseite wollen, dasz die eltern mehr verantwortung übernehmen, andererseits ihnen die verantwortung per fsk abnehmen - das ist mehr als schizo


nachtrag: wer hier für fsk 18 ist, bin ich jetzt mal so arrogant und werf die behauptung in den raum, ist es nur deshalb weil er/sie/es von den vielen "kiddies" genervt ist, dem gespamme und dem geleave aus gruppen, weil mutti das kinderzimmer raidet, genervt ist - zu gegeben es nervt aber so ist es nunmal - und wenn jemand 21:30Uhr plötzlich offline ist, dann hat die werte mutter dem kinder den stecker gezogen und ist zwar etwas später ihrer verantwortung nachgekommen
die trennung einer gesellschaft in Kind vs Erwachsener ist nur eine Form unter vielen - es gibt genug gesellschaften indem heranwachsende dem schon "erwachsenen" gleichgestellt sind - dieses "wir müssen unsere heranwachsende vor unserer eigenen verkappten welt abschirmen" ist mehr als fragwürdig


----------



## Astiria (20. März 2009)

Klares Ja!

Nicht wegen Amokläufen und so, sondern zwecks niveuvoller Community, Spieler... usw.

Andererseits, spielen Jugendliche unter 18 sehr häufig Spiele die erst ab 18 deklariert sind. Kommt doch heut jedes Kind dran. 

Also im Prinzip genauso schwachsinnig wie Rauchverbot in Deutschlands Kneippen usw. oder kennt ihr noch ein Lokal wo man nicht öffentlich rauchen darf?


----------



## Furbuja (20. März 2009)

Ich schmeiß mich wech... WOW ab 18 Jahren.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit der Bonbon Grafik und mit den Effekten. Nie im Leben.
Mit einem Blut Patch oder wirklichen Finishing Aktionen sähe die Sache vielleicht anders aus aber so...

Gruß
Fubi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darerus93 (20. März 2009)

Ich find die ganze Diskussion ziemlich unsinnig xD 

1. Wie schon mal erwähnt kommt man auch als unter 18 Jähriger an Ballerspiele, so wird es auch bei WoW sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Kann man WoW Accounts sowieso erst ab 18 machen !?! Bei den meisten Accounts von unter 18 Jährigen sind die Eltern eingetragen...

Mir kanns egal sein wenns ab 18 wird sind nicht mehr so viele Kidis aufn Server und ich spiel trotzdem weiter ^^


PS: Ich hab mit NEIN gestimmt


----------



## FunnyChrissy (20. März 2009)

Ich kanns nur nochmals sagen...WOW ab 18???? Wo fängt das an, wo hört es auf? Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es viel dringendere Probleme, um die man sich kümmern sollte/müsste. Ein simples Rollenspiel auf 18 rauf zu stufen....ich find das lächerlich. Was soll das nützen? Ich bin nach wie vor der Ansicht, dass die Einschränkung von Online Spielen Sache der Eltern ist. Es kann keine Lösung sein, auf alles mit einem Jugendverbot zu reagieren. Ausserdem sieht man an anderen Beispielen, wie leicht es trotzdem ist an "verbotenes" ran zu kommen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es sehr viel an der Lage ändert. Ein Verbot macht vieles auch erst recht reizvoll.
Die Probleme liegen sehr viel tiefer. Wenn es nicht WOW ist, dann halt etwas anderes. Wo findet man hier die Grenze, wenn es um Jugendverbot geht??? Weiterhin sind auch viele Erwachsene süchtig und haben damit grosse Probleme. Warum dann nicht gleich ganz vom Markt nehmen??? Ich halte das für total überzogen und sinnlos. Es ändert nichts an der Gesamtsituation.


----------



## Toddy37 (20. März 2009)

FunnyChrissy schrieb:


> Ich kanns nur nochmals sagen...WOW ab 18???? Wo fängt das an, wo hört es auf? Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es viel dringendere Probleme, um die man sich kümmern sollte/müsste. Ein simples Rollenspiel auf 18 rauf zu stufen....ich find das lächerlich. Was soll das nützen? Ich bin nach wie vor der Ansicht, dass die Einschränkung von Online Spielen Sache der Eltern ist. Es kann keine Lösung sein, auf alles mit einem Jugendverbot zu reagieren. Ausserdem sieht man an anderen Beispielen, wie leicht es trotzdem ist an "verbotenes" ran zu kommen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es sehr viel an der Lage ändert. Ein Verbot macht vieles auch erst recht reizvoll.
> Die Probleme liegen sehr viel tiefer. Wenn es nicht WOW ist, dann halt etwas anderes. Wo findet man hier die Grenze, wenn es um Jugendverbot geht??? Weiterhin sind auch viele Erwachsene süchtig und haben damit grosse Probleme. Warum dann nicht gleich ganz vom Markt nehmen??? Ich halte das für total überzogen und sinnlos. Es ändert nichts an der Gesamtsituation.


 es geht ja auch um die sucht gefahr und das sich alle minderjährigen das leben versauen ^^


----------



## Anduris (20. März 2009)

Schwachsinn. 
Mehr sag ich dazu auch gar nicht.


----------



## Yangsoon (20. März 2009)

wow ab 18 wie geil is das denn das hat auch kein größeres suchtpotenzial als andere games lol lol lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (25. März 2009)

Yangsoon schrieb:


> wow ab 18 wie geil is das denn das hat auch kein größeres suchtpotenzial als andere games lol lol lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sicher hat WoW ein höheres Suchtpotenzial als zum Beispiel Pacman. Es ist ein "never ending game" es entwickelt sich immer weiter und man ist süchtig weiter zu machen. Nur deshalb ist WoW auch so erfolgreich. "Gib dem Affen Zucker" und so, tja wir sind die zahlenden Affen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torataba (25. März 2009)

GrantelBart schrieb:


> Die Leute die "ja" gesagt haben sollten auch schrieben warum "ja".



Dein Kommentar allein reicht schon als Begründung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ja, ich habe *JA* gewählt!


----------



## Mindwa (25. März 2009)

Also ich hab Ja gewählt vllt wird dann das /2 ololololo Kiddy geflame weniger,
Das is meine Meinung und da jetzt sowie so gleich wieder kommt "auch leute über 18 flamen rum" das kann ja sein aba mit einer Fsk 18 wirds vllt weniger


----------



## SchwarzKlang (25. März 2009)

Ich habe auch für "Ja" gestimmt.
Ich kann die ganzen flamenden Kiddies im Spiel nicht ausstehen.

Ich bin selber Vater einer kleinen Tochter und kann mit Recht behaupten das ich dies nicht sage weil ich nicht Kinderlieb bin sondern weil sie mir (im Spiel)(und natürlich auch Erwachsene die im Spiel rumflamen) einfach dermaßen auf den Keks gehen.

Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------



## Lycos79 (25. März 2009)

seppix@seppix schrieb:


> Na Lycos konnteste mit meiner Kritik nicht fertig werden schickste mich jetzt auf die virtuele Ignorliste?
> Nein jetzt mal Spass beiseite Ich bin 16 und Ich spiele kein WoW.
> Allerdings ist es nun mal so das wenn sie ein Spiel ab 18 machen werden sie auch andere Spiel ab 18 machen .... und dann kommt der Punkt wo sie Spiele in Deutschland gar nicht mehr erscheinen lassen,und dann trifft es alle, wenn manche Leute solange brauchen um die Augen aufzumachen dann tut es mir echt leid ,denn dann ist es zu spät


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Ich hatte bereits kurz danach auf deine unqualifizierten Bemerkungen geantwortet. Aber das lesen elernst du ja spätestens nach deiner hoffentlich bald erfolgenden Einschulung. 

So long.


----------



## Gerbalin (25. März 2009)

SchwarzKlang schrieb:


> Ich habe auch für "Ja" gestimmt.
> Ich kann die ganzen flamenden Kiddies im Spiel nicht ausstehen.
> 
> Ich bin selber Vater einer kleinen Tochter und kann mit Recht behaupten das ich dies nicht sage weil ich nicht Kinderlieb bin sondern weil sie mir (im Spiel)(und natürlich auch Erwachsene die im Spiel rumflamen) einfach dermaßen auf den Keks gehen.
> ...



Man sollte die Umfrage hier mal an Zeitung und so geben evtl wird dann ab 18 kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gamer selbst sagen: "WoW sollte ab 18 sein"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M0tti (25. März 2009)

[X] Ab 16.

18 ist was zu übertrieben. Ab 12 ist zu "niedrig"^^
16 wäre meiner Meinung nach die bessere Lösung.


----------



## Strippiline (25. März 2009)

ya soll es

Lotto ist auch nur ein Spiel und da beschwert sich keiner,
 weil noch keiner unter 18 jahren lotto gespielt hat...

Bei WoW ist es schon zu spät...

*meine ansicht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chronon (25. März 2009)

Ich finde man sollte einen IQ Test einführen...


----------



## AoC.Virtus (25. März 2009)

Furbuja schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mich wech... WOW ab 18 Jahren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Blut ist nicht zwingend erforderlich, damit ein Spiel auf 18+ erscheint !


----------



## Tante V (25. März 2009)

Ungeachtet jeglicher Argumente dafür oder dagegen, sondern einfach aus meiner Überzeugung heraus stimme ich mit      JA!


----------



## Dexron (25. März 2009)

Strippiline schrieb:


> ya soll es
> 
> Lotto ist auch nur ein Spiel und da beschwert sich keiner,
> weil noch keiner unter 18 jahren lotto gespielt hat...
> ...




LOTO - jeden mitwoch neu.... 

massenaufläufe am wochenende.... ich sehe da echte gemeinsamkeiten zu wow....ergo ab 18!


und stellt nicht in frage warum dieses brutale LOTTO ab 18 ist. also warum nicht auch wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw, hab für ja gestimmt, nicht wegen geflame und handlungen der kids, die gibts auch unter erwachsenen, sondern eher weil ich der meinung bin, das kinder eher in die suchtfalle computerspiele & co geraten und sich dort verirren, was aber nicht wow allein beinhaltet.

p.s. ja, pac-man ab 18, sofort!! *flameoff*


----------



## Katzengestallt (25. März 2009)

naja.. in wow gibts ja nich so viele kiddys, die sich auch wie welche aufführen.. und welcher 12jährige verkraftet schon keine gewalt in spielen? oO
da is die einzige gefahr noch die sucht.. aber mit den richtigen eltern is das auch zu regeln


----------



## Nixan (25. März 2009)

<--Nein !

Bin selber erst 15 und ich wahr früher süchtig von WoW ... aber die Zeiten ändern sich ! Am WE spiele ich vllt wenn ich nix zu tun habe 6 Std insgesammt...
Unter der Woche höchsten 1 Std am Abend und das wars... Und das nenne ich nicht süchtig...
Aber egal...
Und das WoW ab 18 sein sollte finde ich vollkommen schwachsinnig...Und ich habe selber schon genug Kiddies in WoW gesehen...aber das dann gesagt wird das sich  jeder Minderjährige genauso verhält finde ich einfach nur eine Frechheit...Über jemanden zu Urteilen den man nicht kennt und nur weiß wie alt er ist finde ich einfach nur scheiße...

Mfg Nixan


PS : Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten !!!


----------



## Askaan (25. März 2009)

Du hättest auch eine Möglichkeit mit  "Dir ist es völlig wumpe/wurst, weil du meinst, dass die Politiker nur einen Sündenbock suchen und es sowie so völliger SCHWACHSINN IST!!"
oder "Wayne ruft an" wär kürzer ...

Edith meinte noch: Es ist allgemein ziehmlich zu kotzen diese Diskussion, denn WoW fordert sogar noch die Kommunikationsfähigkeit im Gegensatz zu dem Mist, was die Politiker ablassen.


----------



## Axel1234 (25. März 2009)

Nein , weil ich  selber noch 12 Jahre alt bin . Ich weiss nicht woher das kommt das alle mit dem Vorurteil kommen das 12 gleich kleine nutzlose Kiddys sind die nix wissen . Ich habe z.B immer noch das halbe T4 und T1 auf der Bank liegen und werde nun auch nach meiner Pause wieder anfangen um mal wieder zu Raiden und ein bisshen PvP zu machen . Ich mach das alles nicht aus dem Grund a la geil EPIXX ich bin voll Imba RoXXor  , sondern mir machts immer Spass mit meiner Gilde ein paar nette Sachen zu machen und auch mal mit anderen Leuten was zu Unternehmen , ausserdem sind die Instanzen ganz gut gemacht und die will man sehen und ich spiele auch keinen Schurken , den ich ShadowKillerxxx genannt habe , sondern spiele einen ganz einfachen Krieger Tank und das Spiel macht mir bis Heute spass . Das sind die Hauptgrunde ,warum ich WoW spiele .
MfG Axel1234


----------



## Orgyl (25. März 2009)

Da haben wir schon wieder das thema ab 18 kansne dann ja mal gerne verusc hen bei blizzard das durchzusetzen 
flame flame flame kiddys kiddys das ist ein endloses thema es gibt leute die mit 13 so reif wie 16 udn andere halt net


----------



## Chiisu (25. März 2009)

Natuerlich nicht.

Ich bin zwar auch aelter und mich nerven ab und zu diese "kiddies" auch, aber eine Person nach seinem Alter zu beurteilen das waere der falsche weg.
Ich habe mit manchen ~14 jaehrigen teilweise bessere Erfahrung gemacht als manchen ueber 20.

Das geistige Alter sollte nicht am leiblichen Alter festgesetzt werden.


----------



## der_era (25. März 2009)

Definitiv der Flasche Weg dem "Problem" Suchterzeugende Online Spiele zu begegnen, aber für Kiddiefreiheit stimm ich mit Ja ^^


----------



## Mini-Zappo (25. März 2009)

oha ich finds ja wieder lustig wie all die erwachsenen idioten, die ihre kinder nicht im griff haben und ihre Meinung aus den Talkshows der ARD haben hier wieder rumwhinen.
Allein schon die 1099 Votes für "Ja" zeigen doch wie meinungsbildend diese dämlichen Medien sind. 
WoW ab 18 = Schwachsinn; Genauso ist WoW ab 16 Schwachsinn, denn die USK ist nicht für das suchtpotential das ein Spiel birgt verantwortlich, sondern für den Inhalt eines Spiels.
Außerdem wäre WoW ab 18 niemals eine Lösung, es gibt mindestens so viele erwachsene süchtige wie Kinder, wohl eher sogar mehr. 
Und desweiteren wenn Eltern ihre Kinder nicht im Griff haben sollten sie zuerst einmal sich an die eigene Nase fassen, statt den Staat für alles verantwortlich zu machen.

Im großen und ganzen ein dickes LoL zu solchen Gedanken.


----------



## schenkbael (25. März 2009)

flamet weiter gegen kiddies manche haben trotzdem mehr skill als ihr manche net aber ne is klar!!

startet vll dann noch die umfrage:
Ist deine Mutter auch dein Vater?
 OMG

es hilft sowie so nix also....


----------



## Chiril (25. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


!


----------



## Mini-Zappo (25. März 2009)

hehe, und eine Minute sich diesen Schwachsinn anzusehen verkürzt das Leben um 60 Sekunden! :O


----------



## Thorinus94 (25. März 2009)

Axel1234 hat recht. Ich bin auch erst 15 und bin bestimmt wesentlich reifer wie mansche anderen die denken das Kinder dumm sind die meinen sie wären die besten oder sonst was...
Das alter hat garnix mit dem Spieler/Mensch zu tun... Natürlich gibt es ausnahmen die es auch über all gibt und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern. Doch ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele genau so alt sind und sich ganz normal und reif Verhalten. Denn die wo das sind von denen wiest ihr nicht einmal das sie in dem alter sind weil ihr nicht nachfragt, weil ihr denk das derjenige 16-20 Jahre alt ist oder ihr es aus anderen gründen nicht wisst...

Deshalb werden die jüngeren immer in ein falsches licht gestellt wofür sie nichts können!
Leider gibt es zuviele von den älteren die "Kinder" so darstellen.

Denkt einfach mal zurück... wie war ich in dem alter? War ich da schon reifer? Kindisch? etwas problematisch wegen der Pupertät?

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch mal eine andere sicht von den jüngeren verschaffen.

(Dieser Beitrag war für alle gedacht die denken Kinder haben in wow nichts zu suchen weil sie eh nur scheiße sind o.ä...)

MfG
Thorinus


----------



## Natálya (25. März 2009)

vr35i schrieb:


> also 18 muss nich sein aber 16 finde ich ok denn ich denke mit 12 oder 13 jahren braucht man nicht vorn pc hängen und irgendwas spielt is meine meinung


Sehe ich auch so. Ab 16 wäre gut. Ab 18 wäre etwas übertrieben. Aber wahrscheinlich würd's trotzdem nix bringen. Also die u16-jährigen würden's trotzdem spielen. Ich hab nämlich nicht das Gefühl, dass auf Altersbegrenzungen seitens der Verkäufer arg geachtet wird.


----------



## Hoox (25. März 2009)

Ab 21 wäre ein richtiger Anfang


----------



## Tramadol (25. März 2009)

Alle die Ja angegeben haben können sich wohl nichmehr dran erinnern wie es ist jung zu sein....Ich gehör zwar schon paar jährchen der fraktion der Volljährigen an, kann mich aber noch gut genug dran erinnern wie nervig einschränkungen und verbote sind, die letztendlich ja doch nichts bringen, keinen sinn haben und so oder so umgangen werden.
Ich persönlich fänds in ner ab 18 version schon angenehm von den mitspielern her etc , aber für nen 16 jährigen zb wärs einfach unfair,und da ich grundsätzlich wenig von Zensur halte ganz klar dagegen

Teenies sind auch nur Menschen seid denen doch mal toleranter gegenüber, jeder war mal in dem alter ich persönlich hätte mich arg aufgeregt wenn ich zb damals als unter 18 jährigen kein D2 hätte spielen dürfen, war ja zu der zeit auch alles noch bissle lockerer mit den games ^^


----------



## Aserin (25. März 2009)

Ich selber spiele mit einer Gilde die zum größten teil 17-30 is, haben allerdings auch einige die unter 17 sind. Und die sind keineswegs daueron, bzw bis lang in die Nacht. 
Und alle die hier rumschreien KIDDIES. Ihr seid doch zum größten teil alle selbst unter 18 und versucht einen auf dicken macker hier zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich wäre eher dafür das bei dem Kauf ein Erziehungsberechtigter dabei sein soll der explizit auf die Elterliche Einschränkung hingewiesen werden soll. Denn das die exestiert wissen die wenigsten Eltern.

mfG Aserin/Thargôr


----------



## Aserin (25. März 2009)

Thorinus94 schrieb:


> Das alter hat garnix mit dem Spieler/Mensch zu tun... Natürlich gibt es ausnahmen die es auch über all gibt und daran wird sich auch nichts ändern. Doch ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele genau so alt sind und sich ganz normal und reif Verhalten. Denn die wo das sind von denen wiest ihr nicht einmal das sie in dem alter sind weil ihr nicht nachfragt, weil ihr denk das derjenige 16-20 Jahre alt ist oder ihr ers aus anderen gründen nicht wisst...


 Sry aber das kann ich einfach nur bestätigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meatanus (25. März 2009)

Würde auch eine Freigabe ab 18 Jahren begrüßen.
Allerdings nicht wegen Gewaltverherrlichung (Ist für mich eher absurd) sondern aus Gründen der Suchtgefahr!

Wie schlimm ist es wohl für einen 12-jährigen ohne WoW auszukommen, wenn es für viele >30 (mich auch) schon schwer genug ist dem zu widerstehen und zuviel Zeit mit WoW zu verbringen??

btw: der Amokläufer spielte doch Tischtennis....heisst das wir müssen Tischtennis verteufeln?!


----------



## Gamor (25. März 2009)

es wird nichts ändern... das geht dann doch genauso wie mit GTA oder CoD... nämlich dass der bekannte eines freundes einen bruder hat der das locker im laden holt
aber ich wünsche es mir so sehr wie kein anderer denn dann geben die mal endlich RUhe!


----------



## der_sam (25. März 2009)

Ich muss ja sagen, dass die Vorstellung eines Kiddyfreien Azeroth mich schmunzeln lässt... jedoch würde eine FSK-Änderung nicht viel bewirken, da die Kids heut zu Tage schon wissen wie Sie trotzdem an das Game kommen.
Seid alle mal ehrlich und denkt mal daran wie viele FSK 18 Filme, Games und sonstige dinge ihr in eurer Jugend gesehen/gemacht/gespielt habt ;0)

Wenn jedoch WoW ab 18 werden sollte könnten wir uns natürlich an entsprechenden Grafik-, Lore- und Animationsänderungen erfreuen.

Think about it 

der Sam


----------



## Mardoo (25. März 2009)

meine Antwort: STFU mit dieser Umfrage die schon 10000000 mal gemacht wurde! GZ dazu


----------



## Thrainan (25. März 2009)

Ich musste in meiner Zeit als Gilden und seit einiger zeit raidleiter mehr Leute rauswerfen die ende 20 waren als Leute unter 18. Natürlich ist die "geistige Reife" was Erfahrung angeht bei jüngeren tendeziel geringer, aber ein Trend ist keine entgültige Warheit. 
Und ich möchte meine Minerjährigen Mitspieler nicht missen, verhalten sie sich doch oft deutlich "erwachsener" als manch ein Ü30er. 
Und diejenigen die noch wirklich richtige Kinder sind, mit dennen kann man auch klar kommen. Da sehe ich nicht das Problem. Rumjammern das Eltern und Lehrer angeblich die Kinder nicht richtig erziehen, aber selber versucht man sie abzuschieben. Das ist doch Unsinn.


----------



## HuntertheBest (25. März 2009)

prinzipiell finde ich es keine schlechte idee da mich anduernd irgendwelche nerven mit post die schon zu peinlich sind als das ich sie hier zitieren will..... und das ist kein schwerz!
ich habe unteranderem für nein gestimmt da ich selber erst 16 bin. natürlich gibt es auch jüngere spieler die sich reifer verhalten als somancher über 18 jährige, was leider die ausnahme ist. jedoch wäre ich schon für eine erhöhte altersfreigabe oder ein system bei der accounterstellung wobei man das alter angeben muss was auch kontrolliert wird. je nachdem sind spielinhalte verändert, ssachen zu streichen fände ich zu übertrieben. wäre sogar n cooles feature zum geburstag z.b den 18-jahre patch zu bekommen und vllt ein achievement^^
ne spaß bei seite, selber eine idee wie soetwas zu verwirklich ist habe ich nicht. aber is ja uach nicht meine aufgabe.
Ich denke das selbst wenn WoW ab 18 wäre es genügend leute geben würde die man direkt im handelschannel als kiddy abstempelt. Aber eine Alterfreigabeanhebeung auf z.B. 16 würde ich vollkomen unterstützen da man eigentlich davon ausgehen kann das die Spieler einfach nur in ruhe spielen wollen und das niveau in jeglicher hinsicht durchaus steigen würde.
Soviel von mir erstmal 
Lg


----------



## Tramadol (25. März 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Ich musste in meiner Zeit als Gilden und seit einiger zeit raidleiter mehr Leute rauswerfen die ende 20 waren als Leute unter 18. Natürlich ist die "geistige Reife" was Erfahrung angeht bei jüngeren tendeziel geringer, aber ein Trend ist keine entgültige Warheit.
> Und ich möchte meine Minerjährigen Mitspieler nicht missen, verhalten sie sich doch oft deutlich "erwachsener" als manch ein Ü30er.



Ja is mir auch schon aufgefallen so in meinen bisherigen raids warens auch meistens eher "ältere" die jüngeren sind zwar oft mals nerviger aber an sich aufgeschlossen und kommunikationsbereit, die alten sind oft etwas versteift und so en bissle "auf ihre sicht" eingefahren..." man is ja alt und erfahren also muss man sich nichts sagen lassen und hat ja sowieo mehr ahnung"


----------



## Nàrdinel (25. März 2009)

Hab für "Nein" gestimmt, da in Deutschland (und sicher auch anderswo) noch nie eine Altersbegrenzung irgendwen abgehalten hat. Ausser vielleicht wenn man ins Kino geht. Wer sowas will, der bekommts auch! Seis Alkohol, Kippen oder ein Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem... was machen sie mit den Accounts von den Leuten die unter 18 sind? Löschen? Bwahaha das will ich sehen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Margo da Vos (25. März 2009)

Ich schließe mich den Leuten an, die gegen eine Regelung ab 18 sind.
Es ist doch nun einmal so, das "Kiddies" so oder so sein können.

Stellt euch vor, ihr habt einen Gildenkumpanen (meinetwegen gerade erst 14 geworden), der ist echt klasse drauf, hat Ahnung vom Spiel, nervt kein bisschen und plötzlich heißt es, er darf nicht mehr spielen, weil er noch nicht "volljährig" ist.
Dumme Spacken, die einen auf Magger machen, nur Müll labern und einfach nur Stress machen, dürfen weiter nerven, aber der nette Vierzehnjährige, der es für sein Alter echt drauf hat, muss noch 4 Jahre warten, bis er seinen Account reaktivieren kann?

Eher sollte man psychologische Tests durchführen lassen, um das geistige Alter festzustellen und nicht auf das reale Geburtsjahr schauen.
Da dies aber nun auch nicht umsetzbar ist, kann es doch einfach so bleiben wie es ist und kleine nervige Kinder sowie "große", stressende Deppen auf die Ignore-Liste packen.


----------



## Dimiteri (25. März 2009)

ich zitiere ma ne ansage in einer fernsehzeitschrift zu einer diskussions runde wegen dem amoklauf und pc spielen
"killerspeile wie world of warcraft"

DIE POLITER UND "EXPERTEN" HABEN VERDAMMT NOCHMA KEIEN AHNUNG -.- (caps muss sein)


----------



## Escander (25. März 2009)

Ich bin selber 14 und daher auch dagegen. Ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, dass viele glauben müssen, alle unter 16 seien dumme Kiddys, die keine ahnung vom Spiel haben und alles zuflamen. Natürlich gibt es auch Leute die dieses Klischee erfüllen, aber halt nicht alle. Es ist mir nämlich schon oft passiert, dass wenn ich in ner Gilde mal mein Alter genannt habe, mir zuerst nicht geglaubt wurde und ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige Fall bei dem dies zutrifft.





Khimura schrieb:


> Ein klares JA ab 18 ! Leider fehlt es vielen, nicht allen, aber vielen unter 18 jährigen an Benehmen. Des Weiteren denke ich kann man seine jugend besser verbringen als zuhause vor dem Rechner !



Klar und wenn man am 18. Geburtstag aufwacht macht es plopp und man ist Vernünftig und hat alle Benimmregeln im blut.


----------



## LittleFay (25. März 2009)

Dagegen.

Die Minderjährigen würden das Spiel trotzdem weiterhin spielen. Ob nun Eltern/Familienmitglieder oder ältere Kumpels einem das kaufen - irgendwie bekommt man das immer.
Und bzgl. des Kiddy-Arguments: Die größten Deppen, denen ich in WoW begegnet bin, sind schon lange volljährig. Das Alter hat absolut nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Gierdre (25. März 2009)

Defenitiv nein, ich spiele gemeinsam mit meinen Söhnen. 
Ich hab eine 80er Druiden und meine Söhen verschieden kleine Chars. 
Wir haben alle Spaß am Spiel und in unserer Familiengilde sind auch mein Bruder und seine Freundin. Wir gehen gemeinsam in die Inis, questen und leveln zusammen. Okay, es ist ne neue Form von Gesellschaftsspiel. Wir können trotzdem auf die Kids aufpassen und die Kids lernen wie man sich anständig verhält gegenüber den Mitspielern. Manchmal sollten Eltern auch einfach mal schauen womit sich die Kids beschäftigen und sie ernst nehmen. Und die hier wegen der Kids meckern. Hey, wart Ihr nicht auch mal jung. Das ist ein Spiel, Ihr solltet dann auch so erwachsen sein und über den Dingen stehen, villleicht habt Ihr demnächst selbst mal Kinder...


----------



## Nuffing (25. März 2009)

Ich finde die usk sollte sich alleine auf die gewaltdarstellung des spiels beziehun und nicht auf sachen wie suchtportentzial das ist bei Computerspielen immer da.

Sachen wie lang ein kind spielt sind sachen der eltern und Überprüfbar durch X wege, Kein eigenen Pc im zimmer sondern im wohnzimmer wäre ein einfaches beispiel alles zu kontrolieren und gleichzeitig auch zu sehen was das kind macht, Und nicht dafür dann wieder die halbe gemeinschaft bestrafen die jetzt schon wow spielt oder das spiel spielen wollen das an sich keinen grund gibt so eine hohe altersbeschränkung zu geben.

Ich bin 18 mir könnts also egal sein, drotzdem sehe ich da keinen grund drin, Süchtig kann je nach mensch jedes spiel machen, ein mensch kann sich auch einfach mehere spiele kaufen und damit dann ewig viel zeit vorm pc verbringen, dann sollten wir aber jetzt alle spiele ab mindestens 16 oder 18 machen....

Das ist alles schwachsinn irgendwo müssen die eltern auch was machen, Der Pc ersetz jetzt schon für viele kinder die eltern, allein da läuft was falsch egal ob mit oder ohne spiele bzw wow, der fehler liegt also nicht bei dem spiel sondern ganz klar bei den eltern mit ihren ausräden "das lässt sich nicht kontrolieren.... schmarn einfach den pc aus dem zimmer raus und da hin tun wo sich meistens immer ein erwachsener befindet (was eben meistens das wohnzimmer ist) und die sache hat sich sofort erlädigt, selbe mit fernsehen und anderen sachen. 

Darunter sollte weder die wirtschaft noch die spieler im allgemeinen leiden , besonders nicht die die damit umgehen können.

Dazu gibt es kindersicherungen für den pc, genau so wie zeiteinschrenkungen für die spieldauer in wow, würden sich eltern damit mal befassen wüsten sie das auch und könnten auch so die dauer beschrenken.

Es gibt genug möglichkeiten, man muss als eltern einfach mal nicht so faul sein und sich auch mal wieder mit seinen kindern beschäftigen.


----------



## Arquilis (25. März 2009)

Hurrikano schrieb:


> totaler schwachsinn, man sollte lieber die politiker aus ihrem amt entlassen, damit wäre jedem mehr geholfen, außerdem was kann man dafür wenn die eltern keine kontrolle über ihre kinder haben ? sollte man lieber irgendwie was für elter aufklärung oder kp was machen


/sign. genau meine meinung. endlich hat sie mal jemand ausgesprochen^^


----------



## Cooko (25. März 2009)

leute...ich bin shockiert.....
soviele wollns ab 18 Oo ?????????????????????????
ich bin selba 14, und mag das game
ausserdem kenn ich selba viele 16 jährige und co , dies spielen...undzwar gescheit , udn kommen auch mit den älteren zurecht...


----------



## Seryma (25. März 2009)

Leute, gebt es auf... WoW wird niemals ab 18 werden, Blizzard würde über die Hälfte der Account-Abonnements verlieren, das machen die nicht...

Es gibt ja nichtmal einen Grund, warum die FSK auf 18 verschoben werden soll... wenn es wegen "Flame von Kiddys" ist, dann guckt mal genauer rum und ihr werdet merken, das die meisten Jugendlichen genauso wenn nicht sogar vernünftiger sind, als Erwachsene, oder Leute, die vom Alter Erwachsen aber vom Intelligenzquotient unter 0 sind...

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit und die stumpfe Kritik, die hierrauf folgen wird!

MfG, Seryma

ps: Ich bin erst 15, doch geistige Reife und körperliches Alter zu vergleichen ist absoluter Blödsinn!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. März 2009)

ich glaube das würde nur dazu führen das noch mehr so "kiddies" spielen da sie ungefähr sowas denken müssten:"Yeah,ich spiel ein spiel ab 18 jetzt bin ich voll c00l!" 


P.S.: Kiddy hat  nix mit dem Alter zutun(man kann ja nix dafür das man früher bzw. später geboren wurde) sondern mit der Geistigen reife der Person



P.S.S.:Wer rchtschriebfehler findet darf se behlten


----------



## Liberiana (25. März 2009)

Toddy37 schrieb:


> die ganzen politiker haben bestimmt noch nie ein bild von wow gesehen und der Peiffer ist bestimmt auch schon 60 ^^



Älter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er ist vor nem Monat 65 geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_Pfeiffer


----------



## nioKs (25. März 2009)

aufjedenfall ab 18...aber nicht wegen dem suchtpotential, sondern um die ganzen kiddies los zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragmo (25. März 2009)

mh wow ab 18... also ich seh nicht, wo WOW gefährlicher sein soll als ein strategiespiel... bei einem strategiespiel hat man den vernichtungs (und damit "tötungsvorsatz) des gegners.
man stellt armeen auf, die man in den kampf schickt... EGAL ob sie sterben oder nicht...
wenn man alles von nur einer bestimmten seite aus beleuchtet, dann kann man sogar hello kitty oder barby als ab 18 einstufen

ohne ordentliche begründung ist sowas schwachsinn... und das mit dem süchtigmachen: das hat man bei vielen rollenspielen und trotzdem sind viele davon ab 16 oder sogar ab 12


----------



## Wildschweib123 (25. März 2009)

Seryma schrieb:


> Leute, gebt es auf... WoW wird niemals ab 18 werden, Blizzard würde über die Hälfte der Account-Abonnements verlieren, das machen die nicht...
> 
> Es gibt ja nichtmal einen Grund, warum die FSK auf 18 verschoben werden soll... wenn es wegen "Flame von Kiddys" ist, dann guckt mal genauer rum und ihr werdet merken, das die meisten Jugendlichen genauso wenn nicht sogar vernünftiger sind, als Erwachsene, oder Leute, die vom Alter Erwachsen aber vom Intelligenzquotient unter 0 sind...
> 
> ...



Erstmal zu deinem "Leute, gebt es auf... WoW wird niemals ab 18 werden, Blizzard würde über die Hälfte der Account-Abonnements verlieren, das machen die nicht...". Ich weiß nicht, ob dir klar ist dass Firmen bzw Unternehmen bei soetwas eher minder mitzureden haben. Wenn es so von den zuständigen Behörden beschlossen wurde, so ist Blizzard gezwungen seinen Stempel draufzudrücken oder das Spiel auf Eis zu legen.
Zur Umfrage an sich und vorallem zum bisherigen Ergebnis: Ihr müsst beachten, dass 50% der "WoW-ab-18-Ja-Sager" einfach nur die ja angeblich so nervigen "Kiddys" aus dem Spiel haben wollen, nicht aber gewaltverherlichende, oder sexuell anstößige Zustände im Spiel aufgefunden haben. So wird das Ergebnis der eigentlich interessanten Umfrage in ihrem Hauptpunkt an sich verfälscht. Nämlich der Frage ob es in dem Spiel wirklich Inhalte gibt, die für Jugendliche schädlich sein könnten. 
In dem Sinne.
Mfg: Hauke


----------



## iblis666 (25. März 2009)

nun ja, es gibt halt keinen echten grund, es ab 18 zu machen, aber 15 oder 16 würd ich schon für sinnvoll halten, dann hat man nämlich nicht mehr die kiddies, die inner inze vorm boss abhauen, etc., weil mami sonst böse wird.^^


----------



## Hinterhältiger (25. März 2009)

bin zwar selber 18, aber find die idee eigentlich nicht gut.
denn die hälfte der WoW-spieler ist vlt noch nichtmal 16...
aber ja.
das tatsächliche alter hat nicht viel auszusagen.
es gibt auch viele 18 jährige die sich benehmen wie 12...

hingegen zur sucht-gefahr würd ich auch eher 16 empfehlen.^^
ich denke, mit 16 hat man schon ahnung wieviel man da eigentlich spielt....


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

es kommt drauf an wie man es sieht:
ab 18, weil es dann weniger kiddys gibt? (is schon mal völliger schwachsinn)
oder
ab 18, weil dadurch die kinder mehr auf die schule achten und nicht zu süchtig werden usw. (würds schon eher treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Wildschweib123 (25. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> ihr wisst schon, dass dann WoW viel schlechter wäre wie vorher?



Erstens  es heisst: als vorher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und zweitens sehe ich das anders. Durch die Alterseinschränkung würden wie ja schon oben genannt hohe Spielerzahlen wegfallen und ich persönlich schätze die große Community sehr.


----------



## quik'Silver (25. März 2009)

Das es mal jeder sieht: 
*Totaler Schwachsinn. Ich bin zwar selbst nichtmehr so jung, aber trotzdem gibt es eine "Elternsperre" die es Eltern ermöglicht, die Spielzeit von WoW zu begrenzen. Wenn die Zeit pro Tag abgelaufen ist, wird das Kind aus dem Spiel gekickt und kommt nichtmehr rein, bis die nächste Zeit beginnt.*


----------



## Yldrasson (25. März 2009)

Ich denke, der Grundgedanke der Politiker könnte hierbei ein gänzlich anderer sein, als der Schutz der Jugend.

Die häufigsten Ursachen für eine Sucht sind meiner Kentniss nach Probleme im sozialen Umfeld wie Gruppenzwang, Vernachlässigung, etc.
So etwas kann mit 8 wie mit 80 passieren.
Sicherlich weiß ein 12 jähriges *Kind* nicht so gut mit suchtgefärdenen Dingen umzugehen, wie ein Erwachsener.
Aber gerade bei *Kindern* kann man, meiner Meinung nach, dafür niemanden verantwortlich machen außer den Erziehungsberechtigten.
Wenn sie zulassen, dass sich ihr Kind einer Sucht hingibt haben sie schlicht und einfach versagt.

Aber was ist man mit 18? Mündig!
Die Eltern tragen auf rein rechtlicher Ebene längst nicht mehr die Verantwortung, die sie bei einem 12 Jährigen hätten.
Mit 18 ist man ja so reif und erwachsen (oder sollte dies zumindest sein) , dass man für sich selbst die Verantwortung übernehmen kann/muss.

Ich denke, das Ziel hinter einer FSK 18 Einstufung könnte die Eliminierung dieser Facette des Suchtproblems sein.
Stehts muss man die Mitschuld der Eltern bedenken, in allen Fällen. Ab 18 nicht mehr. So kann man dann bei Suchtproblemen bequem sagen:

_"Es ist einzig und allein das Spiel, das für die Sucht verantwortlich ist! Das mangelnde Interesse der Eltern an ihrem Kind kann man außer Acht lassen, schließlich war es schon volljährig!"_


Mal sehen, wie sich das entwickelt. Leider weiß ich persönlich nicht, was ich tun kann außer ohnmächtig das Geschehen zu verfolgen und eines Tages vielleicht festzustellen, dass ich Recht hatte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Karmageddon (25. März 2009)

Ich muss dazu ein klares JA abgeben.
Habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen aber mal einige Argumente von anderen angeschaut. Ihr scheint wohl nicht zu verstehen worum es bei der Altersbegrenzung geht. Viele schreiben hier dinge von wegen "Davon werden die Kinder auch nicht weniger in WoW" oder "auch 18-jährige benehmen sich manchmal wie 12.jährige" Das ist jedoch kein Grund weshalb eine Altersfreigabe für ein Spiel verhängt wird. Der Grund warum meiner Meinung nach für WoW die Altersfreigabe angehoben werden sollte ist der Content der sich mit Wotlk doch stark verändert hat. Wenn man sich mal die Todesritter Start-Q-Reihe anschaut und einige Quests in der Drachenöde z.B. sieht man Dinge wie Folter, Leichen die von Ratten gefressen werden sollen, Töten von Zivilisten etc. In jedem anderen Spiel würde so etwas sofort zum verweigern der Jugendfreigabe führen. 
Ich bin mitnichten der Meinung dass gewalttätige Computerspiele Amokläufe provoizieren oder so. Ein PC-Spiel hat da mmn keine stärkeren Auswirkungen als ein Actionfilm. Aber trotzdem sollten solche Medien kontrolliert abgegeben werden. Ich denke dass WoW wohl nur wegen seiner Comic-Grafik nicht höher eingestuft wurde. Hab aber ehrlich gesagt auch keine Ahnung was der USK genau vorgelegt wird. Wenn die bei der Prüfung nen Charakter von 1 auf hochspielen müssen haben die wohl kaum Wotlk Content gesehn. Und wie gesagt. Erst mit Wotlk wurde die Gewaltdarstellung brutaler.

Noch kurzes Edit zu Yldrasson: Du darfst nicht vergessen dass die Sticker mit der Altersfreigabe auf den Packungen auch eine Richtlinie für die Eltern darstellen was sie ihren Kindern zu spielen geben. Wenn da nun steht Frei ab 12 ist es eher wahrscheinlich dass Eltern ihre Kinder damit beliebig spielen lassen "weil is ja für ihr Alter gedacht und kann nich schlecht sein". 


> "Es ist einzig und allein das Spiel, das für die Sucht verantwortlich ist! Das mangelnde Interesse der Eltern an ihrem Kind kann man außer Acht lassen, schließlich war es schon volljährig!"


Dass Eltern das Interesse an ihrem Kind am Tag des 18. Geburtstages verlieren halte ich für ausgeschlossen. Entweder es war vorher schon weg, oder es bleibt (wenn es nicht grade einen heftigen Streit zwischen "Kind" und Eltern gibt). Allerdings wird es wohl häufig so sein dass gute Ratschläge der Eltern in den Wind geschlagen werden, denn "man ist ja nun 18 und die Eltern können einem nichts mehr sagen." Das hängt allerdings immer auch von der Reife der Kinder ab.


----------



## Nexrahkk (25. März 2009)

ich habe mit JA gevotet. ich finde generell für die Onlinespiele für die man monatlich was zahlen muss, *müssen *ab 18 jahre sein.


----------



## Nordy20 (25. März 2009)

Hi ich habe zwar nur die ersten 4seiten ganz gelesen aber das hat mir schon gereicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich habe für Ja gestimmt ich werde diese Jahr 23 und ich muss sagen das es doch schon viel junge Spieler gibt aber auch genau so viele spieler die schon älter sind die im spiel mit aggressiven verhalten herraus stechen und wenn es nur um loot geht. 

Und wer sagt WoW mach nicht aggressiv der hat die augen und die ohren zu .

Selbst ich wo ich eine sehr ruhige person bin habe schon den einen oder anderen ausraster gehabt und hätte am liebesten meine wohnug um dekoriet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vor wut wegen dem spiel....

Natürlich sagen viel ach das ist alles quatsch die eltern sind schuld und nicht die kinder - und es ist auch klar wenn eltern sich nicht kümmern das die kinder/ jugendlichen verwarlosen und irgendwann einen knacks weck haben aber die jugend heut zu tage auch zu meiner jungenzeit 
hält nicht mehr wirklich viel auf sich denen ist alles egal ....(nicht allen aber den meisten)

Und wenn eltern noch viel weniger auf ihre kinder halten als die kinder selber und sagen mir ist alles scheiß egal ich kauf jetzt ein spiel und ich habe ruhe ist das der falsche weg und das ist nicht nur mit WoW so sonderen auch mit jedem anderen spiel egal ob am pc an der xbox oder an jeder andern console !

Und das unsere politik erstmal von hinten anfängt die sache auf zurollen ist auch nicht das wahre aber spiele mit hohen oder sehr hohem sucht faktor und die aggressions fördernt sind ab 18 zu machen ist auch ein erster schritt was zu änderen ...

Ich finde es traurig das hier einer oder vllt auch mehr- das weiß ich nicht dafür habe ich nicht alle 22seiten gelesen- sagen der amoklauf geht mir am arsch vorbei !
Seit ihr schon so weit in der WoW welt versunken das es euch egal ist wenn in deutschland so was passiert?

wenn ich jetzt noch weiter schreibe bin ich noch morgen dran und der text ist 4seiten lang^^

mein Fazit :

-WoW und andere spiele mit sucht gefahr und aggressionspotenzial ab 18 
-Eltern kümmert euch mehr um eure Kinder
-Kinder/Jugendliche macht mehr als nur WoW spielen denkt an eure zukumft
-Und verschließt nicht die augen bei den sachen die um euch herrum passieren


Liebe grüße die Nordy

ps: wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten und ihr dürft mich auch flamen wenn ihr meint es wäre angebracht aber jeder darf seine meinung kund tun und sie vertretten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axel1234 (25. März 2009)

Ich verstehe eure Reaktionen nicht . Warum verurteilt ihr alle Leute die einfach frueher geboren worden sind als ihr . Wenn viele so sind ist es wohl so , aber nicht alle wie ihr sie bezeichnet Kiddys sind Leute die Null Ahnung vom Spiel haben. Jetzt weiss , warum es immer haerter in einer neuen Gilde zugeht , sobald mein sein Alter gesagt habt . Also jetzt mal ehrlich ich kannte auch viele Leute die genervt haben . Das Problem hierbei liegt jedoch das sie 30 waren . Grade ein 15 Jaehriger war hier viel netter als die aelteren . Ich koennte ja auch meinen u50 jaehrige haben im Spiel nix zu suchen , weil sie zu alt sind und dadurch keine Ahnung haben , aber um ehrlich habe ich hier keine Lust laenger zu diskutieren . Bei euch gilt wohl ab 18 sind alle Perfekt unter 18 brauchen wir nicht .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerhexer (25. März 2009)

Ich selbst bin erst 16 jahre alt stimme aber nicht deswegen nicht nein sondern das spiel ist ab 12 es wurde getestet und naja machen die politiker ihre (fast) eigene arbeit jetzt schlecht? Finde das man WoW erst ab 16 spielen darf wäre nicht schlecht da ab diesem gewissen alter schon etwas mehr an geistiger reife vorhanden ist.

WoW ab 18 wäre natürlich auch toll dann wäre ja kein mimimi das doofe kind aber selbst roll ich auch 2nd gear weil naja bin zwar schon 22 aber meine geistige reife kann man gut mit einem 8 jährigen vergleichen aber naja roll trotzdem falls der leader jetzt heult werd ich ihn flamen und beleidigen


----------



## Forderz (25. März 2009)

Ich bin zwar selbst 18, hab trotzdem für nein gestimmt, weil keiner von meinen Kumpels die WoW zocken 18 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PJ Lad (25. März 2009)

Das würde auch nichts ändern, ich kenn viele die schon mit 10 Gta gezockt haben


----------



## Teradas (25. März 2009)

Ich würde sagen das es der grund ist das es Süchtig macht,aber da müssen die Eltern drauf achten.


----------



## Teradas (25. März 2009)

Hinterhältiger schrieb:


> bin zwar selber 18, aber find die idee eigentlich nicht gut.
> denn die hälfte der WoW-spieler ist vlt noch nichtmal 16...
> aber ja.
> das tatsächliche alter hat nicht viel auszusagen.
> ...


Was sol das denn heißen"die sich benehmen wie 12"?
Ich bin 13 geworden undso.
Ich zocke nicht zu viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1-2h am Tag rest mit Freunden oder Freundin unter wegs und ich benehme mich ingame nicht so blöd wir manch andere.Aber das kann man nicht auf das Alter einstufen.
Und wir waren doch alle mal Jung oder?


----------



## KlacM (25. März 2009)

Hab zwar für ja gevotet, ALLERDINGS die kiddies, die WoW Spielen wollen werden dran kommen.

Sei es über die unwissenden Eltern, Geschwister, ältere Freunde. Die Accountdaten sind schnell gefaked(wegen alter: *hust*irgentwasmitgenerator*hust*) von daher wird sich das nur geringfügig eindämmen lassen.

Ach: Verbote geben jugendliche den Anreiz etwas erst recht zu machen("Uhhh, ich mach was verbotenes, Ich bin sooo cool")


----------



## BlauBaschBube (25. März 2009)

Askaril schrieb:


> Ähhh ja und genau das ist ein gutes Argument dafür Computerspiele völlig zuverbieten.
> 3,9h am Tag sind viel ... sehr viel. Es geht hier nicht darum mal 3,9h am PC zusitzen, sondern jeden Tag. Das sind im Jahr über 1400 Stunden. Bei einem 8h Arbeitstag arbeitet ein Arbeitnehmer, abzüglich WE und 20 Tage Urlaub, um die 1900h im Jahr, da sind allerdings Feiertage noch mit drin. Also ist WOW spielen für einenen Schüler mit 3,9h täglich etwa so aufwändig wie eine 3/4 Stelle und das neben der Schule.
> 
> Oder aber im Detail
> ...


Ich muss sagen ich kenn genug Leute bei denen das echt so abläuft und die man draußen/abends am Wochenende fast garnicht mehr sieht(irgendwie ja schon komisch undso).
Ich spiele in letzter Zeit garnicht (werde warscheinlich aber wieder anfangen) und muss sagen das es nicht viel anders abläuft als in der Zeit wo ich Wow gezoggt hab(liegt warscheinlich auch daran dass ich nur abends und nich so exzessiv Wow gezoggt hab).
Ich muss allerdings sagen (auch wenn ich das 18 Lebensjahr noch nicht überschritten habe) bin ich in manchen fällen sogar für ein Verbot, da manche Jugendliche (und auch Erwachsene) es oft übertreiben.
Aber allerdings glaube ich, dass sich sowas nicht durchsetzen kann und es mir im Grunde auch egal ist wird es halt ab 18 freigegeben hab ich halt Pech hab genug andere hobbys und Freunde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huben0 (25. März 2009)

als ob blizzard es zulassen würde, dass das spiel ab 18 wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da würden sie ja schon viele kunden verliern ^^


----------



## Ingerim (25. März 2009)

bin zwar schon über 18 aber trotzdem Nein da es sowieso ncihts bringt allein wegen dem Inhalt des spiels ist es nicht möglich die einstufung anzuheben. Und wegen dem Suchtpotential jain.

Aber meint ihr das würd was bringen wenn ihr meint wegen Kiddy´s ich hab schon 30jährige erlebt die ich wieder innen kindergarten geschickt hätt dafür unter 18Jährige älter eingeschätzt vom verhalten her.

Und slebst wenns ab 18wär würdne die eltern das spiel immernoch kaufen können und desweiteren steht meien ich sogar in der WoW EULA drinnen das man erst ein Abo ab vollendeten 18 Lebensjahr abschließen darf. 

Also vondaher ist es reichlich Sinnfrei woW ab 18 einzustufen wäre etwas anderes wenn explizite Gewaltdarstelung vorhanden wäre und selbst dann würde es nicht weniger Minderjährige geben.

Aber naja ansich solls mir egal sein bin zum Glück kein Deutscher und habe somit das glück das hier bei uns in Österreich ncihts Indiziert oder Zensiert wird.

Und desweiteren gitb ja noch die elterliche Freigabe. 

und mal gnaz ehrlich meint ihr mit soner "räudigen" Umfrage erreicht ihr etwas


----------



## blackfuture (25. März 2009)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dafür!!!


----------



## wuschel21 (25. März 2009)

Ich bin dagegen, die eltern sollten schon wissen wie oft / lange die kinder WoW spielen


----------



## Gerbalin (27. März 2009)

PJ schrieb:


> Das würde auch nichts ändern, ich kenn viele die schon mit 10 Gta gezockt haben



Da haben die Eltern dann aber auch keine gute Linie


----------



## Starfros (27. März 2009)

WolsraiN schrieb:


> das hilft genau so wenig wie bei egoshootern ... da gibt es auch genug kinder und jugendliche die das spielen



Helfen wirds schon .... aber .... die Eltern und die Verkäufer sollen mehr dran setzen das ihre Kinder/Kunden das spielen/kaufen was ihrem Alter laut Gesetzgeber ensprechen!!

Wenn Eltern NICHT darauf achten was ihre Kinder spielen ist es unter anderem kein wunder das der eine oder andere ggf. austicken bzw. vereinsamen.

Verkäufer hingegen sollen/müssen ihre Kunden Kontrollieren.


----------



## Bobbysir (27. März 2009)

quik schrieb:


> Das es mal jeder sieht:
> *Totaler Schwachsinn. Ich bin zwar selbst nichtmehr so jung, aber trotzdem gibt es eine "Elternsperre" die es Eltern ermöglicht, die Spielzeit von WoW zu begrenzen. Wenn die Zeit pro Tag abgelaufen ist, wird das Kind aus dem Spiel gekickt und kommt nichtmehr rein, bis die nächste Zeit beginnt.*



und genau solche hast dann mit in ini´s und dann sind sie auf einmal off.
ist mir schon mit 3 usern passiert.


----------



## Tyrânâde/ËÏÎûnðrâ (27. März 2009)

tja ich bin für USK 18,
wobei USK 16 eigentlich auch reicht aber bis 18 sollte man eh weniger pc zocken und sich lieber auf die Schule konzentrieren;
ich kenne einige die 15/16 sind und sich verhalten wie ein Erwachsener also von daher sollte man net alle in eine Schublade stecken;

wurde sagen mal schauen was die Zeit so bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ;


----------



## Visssion (27. März 2009)

lol ja klar pc spiele sind für leute unter 18 und bis ca. 25 Oo was schlechteres hab ich selten gehört sry aber das mal so ein bullshit

Da fällt einem echt nix mehr ein ...


----------



## Deadwool (27. März 2009)

In der Hoffnung dass es dann ein paar Kiddies weniger auf den Servern hat, wäre "ja" zu stimmen schon reizvoll. Auf der anderen Seite würde ich mir für niemanden wünschen, dass er seinen langjährigen Account in den er viel Liebe und Zeit investiert hat verliert, nur weil das Mindestalter nachträglich korrigiert wurde. Deswegen klares "nein" !


----------



## Ghoreon (27. März 2009)

Als ob nur unter-18-Jährige suchtgefährdet seien^^

Ok, man kann argumentieren, dass diese vielleicht inzwischen mehr Lebenserfahrung haben, evtl. schon in einem Job oder sonstwo verwurzelt sind und so nicht von Kleinauf lernen, den ganzen (oder halben) Tag nur mit einem Spiel zu verbringen. Aber es gibt genausogut Erwachsene, denen WoW das Leben, die Beziehung, den job und sonstwas zerstört. Auf der anderen Seite gibt's Erwachsene, aber sicherlich auch unter-18-Jährige, die das gut unter Kontrolle haben.

Aber durch meine inzwischen ja nun langjährigen Erfahrungen im Spiel fände ich doch ab 16 nicht verkehrt. Das aber weniger wegen der Suchtgefahr, sondern eher weil das die Community und den Umgangston im Spiel einfach drastisch aufwerten würde. Und ich finde auch, dass WoW besonders mit WotLK sehr "ernst" geworden ist, was "düstere Questreihen" (als Arthas Zombiesoldaten erschaffen und eine Soldatentruppe abmetzeln) und generell die Grundstimmung angeht. Insofern wäre das auch von diesem Gesichtspunkt aus nicht ungerechtfertigt.



Bobbysir schrieb:


> und genau solche hast dann mit in ini´s und dann sind sie auf einmal off.
> ist mir schon mit 3 usern passiert.



Vielleicht ließe sich das vermeiden, indem die Spielzeit, die ein anderer User noch hat, sofern das FEature aktiviert ist, den anderen Gruppenmitgliedern angezeigt wird? So kommt man nicht in Versuchung, jemanden, der noch eine halbe Stunde hat, mit ins Oculus hero zu nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (27. März 2009)

Wenn sich die Eltern mehr um solche dinge kümmern würden und nicht die Kinder in ruhe zockenlassen wie und was sie wollen, gäbe es deise disskusionen gar nicht.


----------



## Trollhunter (27. März 2009)

Gut ich bin über 18 darum ist mir diese Diskussion im Grunde egal .
Und auch wenn Wow mal ab 18 sein sollte ...Das interesirt doch keine sau . 
Gerade Gta und co spielen schon 5 jährige aber solange es eltern gib die diese spiele  für ihre kinder kaufen und es zulassen das sie es spielen wird auch eine 18er freigebe  von wow Nichts Ändern .
Nur denn sollen sie aufhören rumzujammer " hilfe mein 12 jähriger sohn spielt ne ganzen tag böse killerspiele " den einer muß es ja bezahlen und denk mal nich das das die kinder selber sind !!!

Grüß Trolli


----------



## Resch (27. März 2009)

Mir würde WoW ab 16 genügen.....in dem Alter sollte man genug Reife besitzen um es annähernd unter Kontrolle bringen zu können. Und Hauptgrund für eine Sucht ist meist immer noch ein labiles soziales Umfeld und das gibts auch bei 30 Jährigen.


----------



## Nedrana (27. März 2009)

Ich hab für "nein" gevotet, denn es würde eh nichts bringen.

Das Thema Sucht hat nichts mit dem Alter zu tun.
Es können genauso gut Leute über 30 süchtig sein...

Im Grunde genommen sinds bei Jugendlichen die Eltern, die sich mehr dafür interessieren sollten, was im Kinderzimmer abläuft.
Dazu kommt aber noch, dass es ja nicht wirklich Freizeitangebote für Jugendliche gibt... 
Ich denke, da sollte unsere Politiker mal mehr hinein investieren.


----------



## Meßias (27. März 2009)

Ich habe für JA gestimmt.

Aber das Problem ist ja gar nicht ob es ab 12, 16 oder 18Jahren freigegeben wird, denn wenn die Eltern es nicht kaufen und regestrieren dann geht der große Bruder/die große Schwester her, kauft es und lässt den kleinen Bruder/die kleine Schwester spielen, sondern ob es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit gäbe das wirklich zu kontrollieren und da lautet die Antwort nun mal NEIN... 

Ich bin der Meinung Politiker sollten eher versuchen gewaltverhärlichende Spiele wie einige Ego-Shooter vom Markt zu nehmen, als über Altersfreigaben von Online-Rollenspielen zu diskutieren. 

Aber die diskutieren ja eh lieber über Sachen die nicht geändert werden können, oder was nicht wirklich was nützt, als das anzugehen was in Ihrer Macht liegt.

Gruß Méßias (Die ewige Wacht)


----------



## Gerbalin (27. März 2009)

Man könnte es zum Beispiel über die monatlichen Gebühren für Jüngere uninteressanter machen, denn welcher Schlüer oder so hat 50,- € im Monat? Oder welche Eltern würden das dann noch zahlen? Dann würden sich die Reihen lichten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (27. März 2009)

Meßias schrieb:


> Ich habe für JA gestimmt.
> 
> Aber das Problem ist ja gar nicht ob es ab 12, 16 oder 18Jahren freigegeben wird, denn wenn die Eltern es nicht kaufen und regestrieren dann geht der große Bruder/die große Schwester her, kauft es und lässt den kleinen Bruder/die kleine Schwester spielen, sondern ob es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit gäbe das wirklich zu kontrollieren und da lautet die Antwort nun mal NEIN...
> 
> ...




also sachen verbieten ist wohl die einfachste wenn auch sinnfreiste methode ein problem zu lösen, denn dann kommen wir früher oder später wieder im dritten reich an. es ist schon beängstigend zu sehen, wie pc und konsolen spieler wie damals die juden von der politik in schlechtes licht gerückt werden, nur weil sie andere hobbies haben als die generationen zuvor. wer am pc oder konsole spielt und dazu dann noch nen egoshooter wird in den medien direkt als potentieller amokläufer und psychopat deklariert, der nicht zwischen realität und spiel unterscheiden kann und wenn man nen online spiel spielt, dann ist man direkt ein süchtiger, der keine sozialen kontakte hat und der arbeitslosigkeit entgegen steuert.

das problem sind nicht die spiele. die leute (besonders die älteren generationen) müssen einfach kapieren, dass spiele wie filme nicht unbedingt für alle geeignet sind und spiele allein so wie filme oder bücher einen nicht zum amokläufer oder sonst was machen. man muss einfach mal die leute darüber aufklären, dass es spiele für erwachsene gibt, die nicht für kinder und jugendliche geeignet sind und das eltern darauf achten müssen, welche spiele die kinder spielen und ob sie für die kinder geeignet sind. 

des weiteren muss die politik den jugendschutz verbessern. wieso wurde es abgelehnt jugendliche testkäufer auszubilden, die dann versuchen sich filme und spiele zu kaufen, wenn zumindest spiele ja so gefährlich sind? jugendliche testkäufer für alkohol und zigaretten gibt es bereits und dort wird sogar angestrebt, dass solche testkäufe öfter gemacht werden. auch sollte man die strafen für verstöße gegen das jugendschutz gesetzt erhöhen, da wir in deutschland sehr niedrige strafen im vergleich zu anderen ländern haben und man so mehr druck auf die einzelhändler macht, jugendliche zu kontrollieren. gepaart mit testkäufern würde man anfangs dann auch mehr staatliche einnahmen durch die gezahlten strafen machen.

ein verbot verführt einen nur zu straftaten und bringt uns einen schritt näher richtung diktatur.

und man kann natürlich kontrollieren ob jemand schon 18 jahre alt ist oder nicht. bei der registrierung einfach die nummer vom personalausweis angeben oder die kreditkartennummer . name, anschrift etc. muss man ja eh beim einrichten eines accounts angeben und über die perso nummer oder die kreditkarte kann man das alter der person anfordern.


----------



## Lintflas (27. März 2009)

*Also ich bin dafür, die Altersfreigabe von MMORPGs auf 18 zu erhöhen.
*

Jedem der durch das viele Zocken noch keine weiche Birne bekommen hat, sollte das hohe Suchtpotential von MMORPGs und vor allem WoW klar sein.
Minderjährige ungeschützt in derartige Suchtspiralen hineinfallen zu lassen halte ich nicht verantwortbar.

Davon mal abgesehen bin ich persönlich Zeuge davon geworden, wie ein 13jähriges Mädchen aus meiner Gilde von einem über 30jährigen dauerhaft angegraben wurde. Dieser Kerl wollte nicht nur Details über ihre Unterwäsche wissen. Nein, er wollte sich dann sogar privat mit ihr treffen. Auf weitere Details die ich in ihrem Chatlog dann gelesen habe, will ich hier gar nicht erst eingehen.

Jedoch bringen Verbote und Gesetze natürlich auch nichts wenn sich nicht zeitgleich in unserer Gesellschaft insgesamt etwas ändert, was die
Betreuung und Bildung von Jugendlichen angeht.


*Ihr könnt hier gerne herumflamen wie ihr wollt, aber es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, daß minderjährige in Chat-gestützten Spielen
durchaus gewissen Gefahren ausgesetzt sind, von der Sucht mal ganz abgesehen.*


----------



## Fujitsus (27. März 2009)

Völlig egal, da die 18 schon lange hinter mir liegt xD

Vollpfosten rennen trotzdem weiter rum, ob nun unter oder über 18, das ist dann auch egal


----------



## Jokkerino (27. März 2009)

alle die nein sagen sind unter 18 und werden es wohl auch nicht so bald werden.


Ja für WoW ab 18!


----------



## Yuukami (27. März 2009)

Das muss jetzt sein...

Dann dürftest DU es ja nicht spielen.

So ein sinnloser thread.

/flame off

was würde es ändern? bis jetzt hat es ja jeder 13 Jährige geschaft nen hunter (oder was auch immer) auf 80 zu bringen.


Ps: sollte der flame kommen das ich es auch nicht spielen dürfte... ich dürfte 
<- 18


----------



## Devilyn (27. März 2009)

Bin ich für da das Suchtpotenzial doch recht stark ist bei WoW.
Glücksspiel ist ja auch ab 18 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bringen wird es nichts solange Eltern nicht kontrollieren was ihr Balg da eigentlich verzapft.


----------



## Nurgle² (27. März 2009)

ab 18 jahren ist in meinen augen schwachsinn, sinnvoller finde ich eine freigabe ab 16 jahren

prinzipiel geht man das problem damit jedoch von der falschen seite an, da es vielen eltern einfach total egal ist was und wie lange ihr kinder spielen und sie ihren kindern auch spiele kaufen, welche diese nach usk freigabe (theoretisch) niemals kriegen würden.

leider kommt bei dieser sache erschwerend hinzu das min. 80% unserer Kabinettkasp... äh Politiker überhaupt keine ahnung von der thematik haben (zumindest kommt das so rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

deswegen sollte meiner meinung nach aufklärung bei den Kindern, aber in aller erster linie bei den Eltern(!) stattfinden, den die haben mit der elterlichen freigabe ein sehr mächtiges werkzeug was sie in 90% der fälle einfach nicht nutzen/kennen


----------



## Epimetheus (27. März 2009)

Ich denke mal das es Jedem der über 18 ist relativ egal sein wird ob Wow ab 18 kommt oder nicht. Hab auch mit 12 angefangen alles mögliche zu zocken und ohne elterliche Führung hätte ich sicher auch meine 24 Stunden am Tag gespielt. Im Grunde genommen bringt das alles nichts solange die Eltern nicht ein Auge auf ihren Nachwuchs haben.

Zur heutigen Zeit leider nicht mehr so einfach wo schon beide Elternteile arbeiten müssen um eine Familie zu ernähren.

Im Grunde genommen ist das auch alles relativ egal solange man auch in jungen Jahren seine Pflichten nicht vernachlässigt. 

Und an alle die meinen Früher war doch alles besser da sind wir raus haben Fußball gespielt und sind mitn Fahrrad rumgefahren. Ist doch auch Quatsch, denn wie oft habt ihr euch gelangweilt und habt dann irgend nen Mist gedreht. Wenn ich so die Storys von meinem Vater, Onkel etc. höre haben die nicht nur brav Fußball gespielt ^^

Das andere Thema das sich Wow dadurch verbessert ist auch nicht korrekt. Dafür spielen einfach zu viele Leute und eine Community wie in Games wo grade mal 50k Leute spielen wird man hier auch mit ab 18 nicht erreichen. Wenn ich alle 2-3 Tage mal eine Gruppe für Dungeons finde ist klar das ich dann nicht auf Ninja-Loot unterwegs bin. Weil dann hab ich ausgespielt und das wars dann. In Wow wo ich sofort in 10 Heros laufen kann interessiert das dann eher weniger ob mich 4 Leute auf ignore haben.

Alles in allem ist Wow ne eigene Welt die man liebt und hasst zugleich und da gibts Leute mit denen man gut kann und Leute mit denen man nicht klar kommt. Alter spielt keine Rolle denn man kann mit 50 genauso ein Arschloch sein wie mit 12.

Mfg ^^


----------



## Akarana (27. März 2009)

Oh weh... Ich bin zwar öfters mal von den Kids in WoW genervt und würde sie am liebsten alle bannen... ... ...

Aber mal ganz im Ernst: 
Bald dürfen die armen Teens ja nicht mal mehr vor die Tür und den ganzen Tag lediglich mit Softbällen spielen (wenn überhaupt)... 
Wenn das so weiter geht, dann sehe ich schwarz für unsere Jugend... Mich wundert's nicht, wenn diese dann rebellieren ^^

Also hier sage ich: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...gebt den Kiddies ein wenig mehr Freiheit... auch wenn man sich dann hin und wieder auf das geflame von ihnen einlassen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbalin (27. März 2009)

Akarana schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz im Ernst:
> Bald dürfen die armen Teens ja nicht mal mehr vor die Tür und den ganzen Tag lediglich mit Softbällen spielen (wenn überhaupt)...
> Wenn das so weiter geht, dann sehe ich schwarz für unsere Jugend... Mich wundert's nicht, wenn diese dann rebellieren ^^
> 
> ...



Also so arm sind die Teens und Kids sicher nicht denn was atm heranwächst ist schlimmer als alles was wir die letzten 1000 Jahre hatten in Deutschland. Heute gibts keinen Anstand mehr, keinen Respekt, keine Hemmschwelle und keine Zucht und Ordnung.

Von daher WoW ab 18 und gut ists. Sollen se Ganztagsschulen einführen!


----------



## diablo36 (27. März 2009)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> Bin Klar für ein NEIN
> 
> ich bin 26 und finde es verantwortungslos wieviel hier n ab 18 wollen .... gleiches nivau wie die Politiker bei der "killerspiel" debatte.
> Denke das sind die ü18 Leute ... die denken betrifft mich net .. also um so besser .... tjo .. genau so denken wol politiker auch zu Spielen allgemein... traurig aber wahr






so bin gegen 18 j frei gabe 

bin selber 39 j alt und zocke wow seit 14  monaten  und sehe da ran keine gefahr der sucht 
habe auch jop und so arbeite 16 std am tag    im sommer über und das bis winter rein.

der müll ab 18 is nix weiter als ein ersuch mal wider uns alle pc spieler  miss zu machen 
und die für 18 sind in mein augen nur zu dumm im kopf  soryy aba so viel müll lese ich selten


----------



## d3faultPlayer (27. März 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Also so arm sind die Teens und Kids sicher nicht denn was atm heranwächst ist schlimmer als alles was wir die letzten 1000 Jahre hatten in Deutschland. Heute gibts keinen Anstand mehr, keinen Respekt, keine Hemmschwelle und keine Zucht und Ordnung.
> 
> Von daher WoW ab 18 und gut ists. Sollen se Ganztagsschulen einführen!




ganztagsschulen sind auch keine lösung, dadurch wird auch nicht mehr respekt, disziplin eingeführt

außerdem ist das was du sagst, eine sehr pauschale rentnerhafte (nicht persönlich gemeint^^) meinung 
sowas a la ,,die jugend von heutzutage" etc.pp  gabs auch schon vor 5 generationen


btt: wow ab 18 bringt meiner meinung nach nix


----------



## Epimetheus (27. März 2009)

@diablo36 Deine 39 glaub ich dir mal sicher nicht. Ich bin auch kein Rechtschreibass aber deine Rechtschreibfehler deuten auf nen 12jährigen der Tag und Nacht zockt und seine Pflichten wie Schule vernachlässigt. Vorallem merkt man in der ganzen Formulierung das hinter diesem Post sicher kein 39jähriger sitzt. Der würde glaube ich mal ganz anders Argumentieren...


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (27. März 2009)

25


----------



## German Viking (27. März 2009)

Alle PC-Spiele und das Internet sollten verboten werden, damit die Menschen nicht noch fetter und dümmer werden, als sie es jetzt schon sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (27. März 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Also so arm sind die Teens und Kids sicher nicht denn was atm heranwächst ist schlimmer als alles was wir die letzten 1000 Jahre hatten in Deutschland. Heute gibts keinen Anstand mehr, keinen Respekt, keine Hemmschwelle und keine Zucht und Ordnung.



Dazu vielleicht folgendes Zitat.

"Die Jugend liebt heutzutage den Luxus. Sie hat schlechte Manieren, verachtet die Autorität, hat keinen Respekt vor den älteren Leuten und schwatzt, wo sie arbeiten sollte. Die jungen Leute stehen nicht mehr auf, wenn Ältere das Zimmer betreten. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, schwadronieren in der Gesellschaft, verschlingen bei Tisch die Süßspeisen, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer."

Sokrates, ca 350 vor Christus

Von daher ist obenstehendes ziemlicher Schwachsinn.


----------



## neo1986 (27. März 2009)

German schrieb:


> Alle PC-Spiele und das Internet sollten verboten werden, damit die Menschen nicht noch fetter und dümmer werden, als sie es jetzt schon sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Denkste das kommt von PC spielen?????

Total schau dir doch mal mittags um 3 oder überhaupt das deutsche tv programm an das is unterste schublade die dümmsten menschen. 
Auserdem hat respekt.... etwas mit erziehung zu tun nichts mit  wow oder sonstigen PC spielen.


----------



## Akarana (27. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Denkste das kommt von PC spielen?????
> 
> Total schau dir doch mal mittags um 3 oder überhaupt das deutsche tv programm an das is unterste schublade die dümmsten menschen.
> Auserdem hat respekt.... etwas mit erziehung zu tun nichts mit  wow oder sonstigen PC spielen.




Ich vermute der angesprochene Post enthielt eine gute Portion Sarkasmus ;-)


----------



## neo1986 (27. März 2009)

Akarana schrieb:


> Ich vermute der angesprochene Post enthielt eine gute Portion Sarkasmus ;-)


Da liegst du falsch


----------



## Vibria (27. März 2009)

Ich bin gegen eine Altersfreigabe ab 18. 
Aber ab 16, wie schon manche Vorposter geschrieben haben, wäre ne gute Lösung.


----------



## Elicios (27. März 2009)

Gerbalin schrieb:


> Heute gibts keinen Anstand mehr, keinen Respekt, keine Hemmschwelle und keine Zucht und Ordnung.



Und sowas von jemand der seine eigene Nachbarstadt nicht mag und dies öffentlich kund tut. Naja wenigstens spielt Fürth in mom den besseren Fußball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf fränkisch würde man sagen &#8222;bist scho a schena bu&#8220;


----------



## Lycia (27. März 2009)

Ich bin eindeutig FÜR eine höhere Altersfreigabe... ob es nun ab 18 sein muss sei dahingestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich denke 16 würde auch reichen...

Dennoch hat WoW ein Suchtpotenzial und das kann man nicht abstreiten... ich selber spiele seid der Beta (mit Pause dazwischen)... es gibt einige die 24 Std. am Tag vor dem Rechner hängen und zocken... und wenn ich dann bei Gilden als Aufnahmevoraussetzung lese "arbeitslos oder Hartz IV - immer abrufbar"... da stellen sich mir die Nackenhaare auf...
Stimme aber auch zu, das die Eltern auch eine Mitschuld trifft, wenn diese nicht iwann den Riegel davor schieben... und die Kiddies machen können was sie wollen...

Abgesehen von all den Punkten, würde sich dann vllt. das Niveau etwas heben... denn es gibt allzu oft junge Spieler die bei Raids schnell beleidigend werden oder ähnliches...

LG


----------



## Ramponaut (27. März 2009)

Ab 18 Beste! Gibt einfach zu viele nervige Kids auf den servern...


----------



## Dropz (27. März 2009)

Ich bin total dagegen aber die meisten Gilde sind ja eh ab 18 also würde es keinen großen unterschied machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akarana (27. März 2009)

Ramponaut schrieb:


> Ab 18 Beste! Gibt einfach zu viele nervige Kids auf den servern...



Tolle Argumentation! Damit kommt man sicher gut durch's Leben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerMavgier (27. März 2009)

wegen dem inhalt nicht!!
aber damit mehr niveau ins spiel kommt schon xD


----------



## Nuffing (27. März 2009)

DerMavgier schrieb:


> wegen dem inhalt nicht!!
> aber damit mehr niveau ins spiel kommt schon xD




Kommt durch nur 18 jährige leute auch nicht wirklich... die schlimmsten erfahrugnen hab ich grad mit so Pseudo reifen leuten gemacht... " ohh ich bin 18 alles was ich mach ist erwachsen"....schwachsinn...


----------



## Eklan (27. März 2009)

Ich denke, dass die Idee von WoW ab 18 eine ziemlich bescheuerte Idee ist. 1. Weil sich auch Erwachsene durch das süchtig sein das Leben ruinieren können. 2. Weil es das Spiel somit noch viel attraktiver macht für jüngere Leute. Das ist genauso wie mit den Killerspielen ab 16. Die jüngeren denken dann, dass sie cool sind wenn sie das spielen und/oder hat es einen bestimmten Reiz wenn man etwas verbotenes macht. 3. Warum 18 und nicht 16 ?


----------



## Apo1337 (27. März 2009)

Ich weiß grad nicht von wem es kam, aber jemand meinte:

Unter 18 sollte man seine Zeit nicht vorm Rechner verschwenden...


Ähm, hallo ? Über 18 darf man das ? Da hat man besseres zu tun - Arbeiten, Freundin/Freund/Ehepartner, Freunde uvm. und nicht zocken =)

Ich bin zwar bald 18 aber trotzdem sollte man Kids unter 18 das Spielen nicht verbieten. Es gibt recht nette Leute die 15/16 sind, obwohl es immer eine gesunde Mischung geben sollte (Alt/Jung) damit es nicht wirklich in Kindereien, geflame usw. ausartet.

Zudem denke ich auch das es Blizzard ohne diese "Kinder" nicht möglich gewesen wäre die beiden Add-Ons herauszubringen, jeder Spieler bringt immerhin ~13€ monatlich (+Add-On-Kauf, Charaktertansfer usw.)

Die monatlichen Kosten halten sowieso schon viele Kinder vom Spielen ab und wenn ihr mal wirklich einen Kinderhaufen sehen wollt, spielt Guild Wars. Jeder 3. Spieler ist unter 15 

Somit ein klares NEIN



Wenn euch Kinder stören, ignoriert sie. Auch ihr wart mal Kinder

Und denkt daran, es gibt auch Leute die weit über 18 sind und sich einfach nur daneben benehmen, diese Fähigkeit ist nicht nur Kindern gegeben.

Danke fürs lesen =)

MfG


----------



## M@$t€R (27. März 2009)

Wo bleibt die antwortmöglichkeit : "Mir egal"^^


----------



## Taxxor (27. März 2009)

Apo1337 
Ganz deiner Meinung


----------



## Akarana (27. März 2009)

M@$t€R schrieb:


> Wo bleibt die antwortmöglichkeit : "Mir egal"^^



Wem es egal ist, wird hier nicht posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Sinfallon (27. März 2009)

Du hast jedoch die option: "Who the fuck cares?" vergessen...die hätte ich gewählt Oo


----------



## Shrukan (28. März 2009)

Man kann heute einfach nicht mit damals vergleichen.

In den späten 90ern hat mein Vater den ersten Pc für 1000 DM erstanden.
Ein paar Mhz und Windows 98, da lief nicht viel drauf.
Ab und an am Wochenende Diablo gespielt (ab 16) oder Age of Empire.
Diablo war dermaßen grafisch mies, dass man da Blut gar nicht wahrgenommen hat ^^

Internet hatten wir beschränkt auf ein Modem mit bestimmt 100 kb/s.


Heute:
Hat jeder Mensch einen guten funktionierenden Pc und Internet.
Da kann kein alter Sack mitreden der mit diesen Geräten nicht aufgewachsen sind.
Laut meiner Mutter gabs Fernsehen auch sehr wenig bis gar nicht.

Sollen sie doch einfach die Jugend von heute in Ruhe lassen, weil sie da sowieso nie mitkommen...


----------



## Toddy37 (14. April 2009)

Damit hat "JA" wohl genwonnen also libe USK haut den ab 18 stempel drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich glaube das thema ist in den medien schon wider vom Tisch ^^


----------



## HappyChaos (14. April 2009)

wow ab 18 rofl,einigen wurde ECHT ins gehirn geschissen


----------



## Narisa (14. April 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> wow ab 18 rofl,einigen wurde ECHT ins gehirn geschissen




Also wenn ich das so sehe, kann ich die Politiker, bzw die USK echt gut verstehen.

Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, nicht mit solchen Worten rumzuwerfen und sich gezielter auszudrücken, dann entsteht leichter der Verdacht, das Spiele wie WoW, aber auch andere MMORPG´s nicht Aggressivität und Sucht steigern, sondern eventuell auch "Soziale" Kompetenzen steigern.




PS:
Ich bin auch erst 16, aber was solls, wenn unsere Vertreter (ja, damit sind die Politiker gemeint) etwas für schlecht befinden, scheint es doch die Meinung von den meisten von uns zu sein.


----------



## Resch (14. April 2009)

Wie sollen Sie das bitte durchsetzen...ein SPiel was schon seit JAhren ab 12 ist auf einmal auf 18 zu Stufen ist nicht möglich, da es sich ja alle bis zu dem Zeitpunkt gekauft hatten wo es legal war...


----------



## Narisa (14. April 2009)

Mhmmm... Aufklärung betreiben, das wäre doch was? 

Wie viele Erziehungsberchtigte wissen von der Elterlichen Freigabe? Mit Sicherheit genauso wenige, wie Schwule, die vom Vatikan respektiert werden (tut mir Leid für diesen Vergleich)

Wie dem auch sei, irgendwas wird sich da bestimmt tun, es fragt sich nur wann und was.


----------



## Kremlin (14. April 2009)

Die "Mir egal"- Option fehlt.


----------



## Shedanhul (14. April 2009)

Klares Nein:
1.) Ab 18 würde nix an der Spielerzahl änder.
2.) Was solln wir uns noch alles vom St&#9398;&#9398;t vorschreiben lassen ?
3.) Da fällt mir spontan mein altes Englisch Buch ein, ein Text hieß: Does responsibility only come with the age ?

Außerdem is das USK-Niveau bedingt durch, den Grad an Gewalt, Sexualität etc. und nicht durch Suchtpotenzial.

so long
Sheda


----------



## Imladmorgul (14. April 2009)

Warum flame on? Hab auch " ja ab 18" gevotet und wenns möglich gewesen wäre, dann hätte ich auch "ab 28" gevotet.


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (14. April 2009)

wenn WoW ab 18 wird dann vote ich auch für freudenhäuser in SW !!!


----------



## MakeMeLaugh (14. April 2009)

hab auch für ja gestimmt^^
aber nich wegen suchtgefahr, sondern
damit endlich mal ruhe in wow ist und sich
die anzahl der unfähigen spieler und der der jäger um 50% verringert^^


----------



## Evil_Mike (14. April 2009)

solange es keine 10 minütige identitätsprüfung per fingerabdruck oä 
gibt is usk sowieso sinnlos...


ich finds nur immer wieder schlimm
wie sich eltern mit stolz geschwellter brust hinstellen und sagen: 
"Mein Sohnemann hat schon mit 6 Jahren seine ersten mobs in wow getötet"


----------



## seppix@seppix (14. April 2009)

Ich sehs genaus wie shrukan wer in der heutigen Zeit nicht aufgewachsen ist darf da eigentlich nicht mitreden.

Was ich aber viel lustiger finde ,dass Erwachsene für ihren Beruf 4-8 Stunden am Pc sitzen und nun beschweren sie sich das es die Jugend genauso macht nur mit etwas was ihnen Spass macht.

Außerdem stellt euch doch mal die Medien in 5 Jahren vor der Pc kam ja wie aus dem nichts und das ist auch nicht soo lange her sondern vl 8 jahre.
Wenn man nun sieht wie weit die Technik nun vortgeschritten ist wird es nicht mehr lange dauern das man sich an den Pc 'anstöpseln' kann, wie man es aus den Animes kennt.
Für die die sowas noch nicht gesehen haben Youtube Ghost in the Shell german eingeben da kommt dann son Anime.


----------



## Saberclaw (14. April 2009)

Bird_of_Prey schrieb:


> wenn WoW ab 18 wird dann vote ich auch für freudenhäuser in SW !!!



Wir sind hier nich in AoC^^

Die quietschbunte Welt von WoW braucht trotz üppiger Kurven einiger weiblicher Chars keine Freudenhäuser. Sonst schalten sich noch diverse Feministinnen ein und dann is WoW ab 18 for women only (von wegen Aunutzung der Frau etc.) >.<
Und dann will ich nicht mal mehr Videos von WoW sehn! *denkt an rosarote Ui's mit God is a girl Hintergrund-musik und 8 Stunden raids im Spinnenviertel von Naxx, mit viieel Gekicher im TS* (jaja ok --> Vorurteil off <-- ^^)

Ne im ernst, ich bin auch ein Befürworter für WoW ab 18 oder zumindest ab 16, da die Anzahl an Sucht-gefährdeten Menschen bzw. Süchtigen im Bereich der 12-16 Jährigen doch sehr viel höher ist. Und weil ich Kiddies hasse, auch wenn ich ein sehr toleranter und hilfsbereiter Mensch bin, aber was zuviel is is zuviel.


----------



## Narisa (14. April 2009)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Ne im ernst, ich bin auch ein Befürworter für WoW ab 18 oder zumindest ab 16, da die Anzahl an Sucht-gefährdeten Menschen bzw. Süchtigen im Bereich der 12-16 Jährigen doch sehr viel höher ist. Und weil ich Kiddies hasse, auch wenn ich ein sehr toleranter und hilfsbereiter Mensch bin, aber was zuviel is is zuviel.




Verrätst du mir vielleicht einmal, muss ja kein Epischer Roman sein, wie du den Grad des kindischen Benehmens messen willst? 
Gibt es dann demnächst neben dem "dmg-meter" ein "Kiddy-meter"? Mal ganz ehrlich, die Leute, die sich jetzt nicht benehmen können, werden das auch nicht können, wenn sie eure geliebte "18 Beziehungsweise 16Jahre Grenze" überschritten haben. Der Mensch (oder auch Orc, ich will keinem hier zu nahe treten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) passt sich nunmal der Umgebung an, auch im Sozialen Bereich.


----------



## SchokoMac (14. April 2009)

lol also ich hab auch für NEIN ! gestimmt , 

das ist wohl ziemlich klar das die kiddys net zu Media Markt laufen und sich da das Spiel besorgen , wo eine freundliche Dame die nach den Ausweisen bittet und danach feststellt dass die 3 kiddys erst 14 sind ^^.

Genau so wie CS laden die sich das aus den i-net wo es sch**ssegal is wie alt man ist.

Viel mehr sollen sich die Eltern um die Kinder kümmern und nicht ein Politiker der auf die Verpackung ein Rotes Symbol mit einer `18´ aufkleben will.


Wenn das Kind nach 3 std. WoW Raid in Naxx immer noch die Mathehausaufgaben net hat , is wohl der Raidleiter nich schuld oder ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Zami27 (14. April 2009)

Hmm...Mal ganz ehrlich...Was soll das bringen?Nach 4Jahren kommen kaum neue Spieler hinzu die das Spiel nicht empfohlen bekommen.Diese Leute wollen es also haben:-->Also bekommt man es.

Die Jugendlichen die es jetzt spielen haben es schon...Und kann man Blizzard zwingen diese Spieler aus dem Spiel zu werfen,wenn jeder schnell 2Klicks macht und mal eben sein Alter auf ü18 ändert?Ich denke nein...

Also?Was soll das großartig bringen?
ICH sehe darin absolut keinen Sinn...

Mfg Zami


----------



## Narisa (14. April 2009)

da hast du recht, der Raidleiter sit nicht schuld, da es das gute Recht von jedem Spieler ist seine wahre Identität nicht preiszugeben... sonst könnte Blizz ja gleich jeden mit seinem Accnamen rumalufen lassen, mit Telefonnummer drangeklemmt und los gehts *ironie off*


----------



## Menschkrieger1995 (14. April 2009)

Meine Meinung als 14Jähriger ist: Ab 12 ist nicht so gut, aber ab 16 oder 18 auch nicht. Ab 14 ist schon in Ordnung, nicht drunter, aber auch nicht drüber. Es gibt schlimmere Spiele die ab 12 sind.

MFG Menschkrieger1995

P.S. Ich bin kein Junge der Horror mag und sich alles reinzieht an Spielen oder Filmen


----------



## Flawless_itachi (14. April 2009)

Ich habe ganz klar für nein gestimmt.

erstens ist das totaler blödsinn.

zweitens und vorallendingen begrüße ich das auch spieltechnisch nicht.
wir haben bei uns in der gilde einige topspieler die keine 18 Jahre alt sind 
wir würden da einen unserer besten Tanks verlieren 
2 überirdisch gute heiler 
und ein halbes duzend Damage Maschienen die sich garantiert nicht ersetzen lassen.
Ganz klares nein.


----------



## Toddy37 (30. April 2009)

Die USK sollte mal mehr einstufungungen machen so zb wie jetz 0, 6 , 12, 16 , 18 vileicht noch 3 , 8 , 10 , 14 oder so vileicht sogar noch 17 !


----------



## kingkryzon (30. April 2009)

wayne ? wenn mans mit rl unter den hut bringt? jeder 14 jährige geskillter is mia lieber als die ganzen anfangsgimps die mit 20 anfangen
es geht nicht ums alter sondern rein um die spielerfahrung thats the point


----------



## Crywalda (30. April 2009)

Salflur schrieb:


> ich glaube manche vergessen das pc-spiele eigtl für leute unter 18 und vlt bis 25 sind.
> 
> denk ich mir jedenfalls




Halloooo??? 
Wo lebst du denn?
Essen wir ab 25 auch nur noch Brei oder wie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (30. April 2009)

Es währe ein eindeutiger verstoß gegen die Freiheit


----------



## Todeshieb (30. April 2009)

Salflur schrieb:


> ich glaube manche vergessen das pc-spiele eigtl für leute unter 18 und vlt bis 25 sind.
> 
> denk ich mir jedenfalls



LOL?!


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. April 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Es währe ein eindeutiger verstoß gegen die Freiheit



cool !

Wen man gegen die Freiheit verstoßen kann, steht bestimmt auch irgendwo was Freiheit genau ist.
Sonst weiß man ja gar nicht dass man dagegen verstoßen hat.

Insofern sag doch mal bitte wo Freiheit genau geregelt ist ?  Danke


----------



## Ethalian (30. April 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, ob das schon mal gepostet wurde aber dazu habe ich nur zwei Sachen zu sagen: 1. CSS wird auch von unter 12-jährigen gezockt... 2. Wenn ich mich nicht recht irre, muss man in seinem Land eh mündig (16/18/21) sein um den Account zu erstellen (Zwecks Vertrag usw.). Wozu soll das ganze also gut sein? Die Zahl wird eher sogar noch steigen... Eines der sinnlosesten Themen, wie man solche Attentate verhindern könnte. Genau wie die Diskussion über ein Verbot der Killerspiele *sigh* Wozu gibt es bitte Nachbarländer oder Exporte?... Klar, einiges wird abgefangen, aber zwischen EU-Ländern gibt es keinen Zoll. Also ist das ganze komplett sinnfrei. Natürlich nein... So etwas wie auf der Zigarettenpackung bringt da noch eher was...


----------



## Toddy37 (30. April 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Es währe ein eindeutiger verstoß gegen die Freiheit



was für freiheit?^^


----------



## jeef (30. April 2009)

glaub ich egal ab welchem alter
was man haben will kriegt man immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddy37 (30. April 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> glaub ich egal ab welchem alter
> was man haben will kriegt man immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo das stimmt ^^


----------



## Stevesteel (30. April 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> cool !
> 
> Wen man gegen die Freiheit verstoßen kann, steht bestimmt auch irgendwo was Freiheit genau ist.
> Sonst weiß man ja gar nicht dass man dagegen verstoßen hat.
> ...


*OT:* don't feed the troll!
Nichts zum Thema sagen, aber provozieren...
_*BT:* in meiner Gilde wird auch darauf geachtet, daß niemand unter 18 Jahren ist.
Finde ich auch ganz gut so, dann weiss ich wenigstens, daß nicht die Eltern ins Zimmer kommen und das Stromkabel ziehen, derjenige heimlich spielt oder immer um 22°° ins Bett muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Dudaididididamdididu (30. April 2009)

also ich wäre ja dafür das ALLE pc konsolenspiele ab 21!!! sind....weil bis zu dem alter hat jedes "normale" kind seinen schulabschluss 10 klasse mit evtl einer berufsausbildung oder ein abi schüler sein abi was dann vllt besser ist als wenn sie im alter von 12-18 nur vorm rechner sitzen....jaja eltern haben natürlich auch was damit zu tun und wenn die jugendlich das spiel bekommen wollen kann man es sich ja auch andersweitig "besorgen"

joar das nu meine meinung jaja ich bin schon über 21 deswegen fällt es mir vllt auch einfacher soetwas zu sagen als ein 16 jähriger aber besser ist es vllt auch wenn es nicht passieren wird

naja für den anfang wäre 16 schon nicht schlecht

gruß


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. April 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> *OT:* don't feed the troll!
> Nichts zum Thema sagen, aber provozieren...
> _*BT:* in meiner Gilde wird auch darauf geachtet, daß niemand unter 18 Jahren ist.
> Finde ich auch ganz gut so, dann weiss ich wenigstens, daß nicht die Eltern ins Zimmer kommen und das Stromkabel ziehen, derjenige heimlich spielt oder immer um 22°° ins Bett muss
> ...



lass mich raten,.. du magst mich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Zudem muss ich dir wiedersprechen.
Ich habe sehr wohl was zum Thema gesagt.
Ich habe nämlich der Theorie, dass eine Altersfreigabe von WOW ein Verstoß gegen die Freiheit sein soll widersprochen und zwar mit dem Argument, dass man gegen einen allgemeinen Begriff wie Freiheit gar nicht verstoßen kann, da er gar nicht geregelt ist. 
Direkter am Thema gehts nicht.
Offensichtlich habe ich dich damit aber überfordert,l was mir leid tut. Sorry.


Interessant wäre wie ihr sicherstellt das eure Gildies 18 sind und nicht etwa 17?
Ausweiskontrolle ?


----------



## Iffadrim (30. April 2009)

ab 18!

-für Chat der frei von sinnlosem geflame ist
-für weniger belastete Ini-Server
-für weniger Mimimimi


----------



## mariglö (30. April 2009)

das ist schwachsin ab 18 
wenschon ab 16


----------



## lokker (30. April 2009)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> ab 18!
> 
> -für Chat der frei von sinnlosem geflame ist
> -für weniger belastete Ini-Server
> -für weniger Mimimimi



all die punkte treffen genauso auf leute mit über 18 Jahren zu.


----------



## Toddy37 (30. April 2009)

mariglö schrieb:


> das ist schwachsin ab 18
> wenschon ab 16



warum ab 16 es geht um die sucht dann schon 18 !


----------



## Picoo (30. April 2009)

Ach, die Alterbeschränkung bringt nen Scheiss, solange nicht wirklich nach Personaldaten gegangen wird etc.

Spiele ab und zu Left 4 Dead, was da für Kiddies rumlaufen ist schon nicht mehr normal.


----------



## Stevesteel (30. April 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> lass mich raten,.. du magst mich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Falsch, Du hast nur einen Einzeiler in den Raum geworfen, der mit dem Thema des Threaderöffners nichts zu tun hat.
Ergo, Thema verfehlt.
Was Freiheit ist, welche Arten von Freiheit es gibt usw. darüber streitet die Menschheit seit Generationen und du liest nur einen Beitrag, in dem jemand 
was von Feiheit schreibt (was in meinen Augen in dem Zusammenhang der Thematik TE fehl am Platz ist) und springst dann sofort auf den Trollzug.
Überfordern wirst du mich sicher nicht mit deiner pawlowschen Art auf unqualifizierte Antworten sofort den Troll rauszuholen.

Alterskontrolle per Ausweis, nein, soetwas machen wir nicht, etwas Vertrauen sollte da schon vorhanden sein und da 
ich die Leute in meiner Raid-Gilde + Fun-Gilde persönlich kenne, weiss ich es momentan zumindestens 100%ig.
Neuaufnahmen schreiben halt ihr Geburtdatum in die Bewerbung, ob es stimmt oder nicht, das kann man nie sagen, allerdings müssen Schwindler dann auch mit sofortigem Ausschluss aus dem Raidgeschehen rechnen.


----------



## Kaldorian (30. April 2009)

Siltan schrieb:


> oh, ja toll verbietet doch gleich fernsehen. kann auch süchtig machen!
> 
> ich versteh die leute nicht ~.~ uuuh ein paar % der neuntklässler sind süchtig blablub
> 3,9h am tag sind ja auch sooo viel.
> ...



Was hälst du mal von rausgehen? Ich sehe nur fernsehen und zocken. Irgendwie traurig....


----------



## serverdown (30. April 2009)

Eigenen Server für Kiddis gleich mit lvl 80 Chars epischen flugmount und fullepic Ausstattung dann sind sie gut aufgehoben


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. April 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Falsch, Du hast nur einen Einzeiler in den Raum geworfen, der mit dem Thema des Threaderöffners nichts zu tun hat.
> Ergo, Thema verfehlt.
> Was Freiheit ist, welche Arten von Freiheit es gibt usw. darüber streitet die Menschheit seit Generationen und du liest nur einen Beitrag, in dem jemand
> was von Feiheit schreibt (was in meinen Augen in dem Zusammenhang der Thematik TE fehl am Platz ist) und springst dann sofort auf den Trollzug.
> Überfordern wirst du mich sicher nicht mit deiner pawlowschen Art auf unqualifizierte Antworten sofort den Troll rauszuholen.



Hmm eigentlich waren es ja drei Zeilen aber ok.
Und sicherlich hat der Poster sich etwas vereinfacht ausgedrückt, daher habe ich sehr gezielt und weit ab vom pawlowschen Sabbern versucht, ihn ein wenig aus der Reserve zu locken.
Warum das aber nun aber am Thema vorbei sein soll, ist mir völlig unverständlich.
Man kann  doch durchaus aus zu dem Schluss kommen, dass es ein Bestandteil der persönlichen Freiheit ist, selber zu entscheiden was man tut und / oder spielt.
Reglementierungen sind immer eine Beschneidung der eigen Freiheit, mal notwendig mal nicht.
Also nix Thema verfehlt sondern doch überfordert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddy37 (30. April 2009)

serverdown schrieb:


> Eigenen Server für Kiddis gleich mit lvl 80 Chars epischen flugmount und fullepic Ausstattung dann sind sie gut aufgehoben



*Hust* Privatserver


----------



## flandaan (30. April 2009)

JA bitte macht alle Games ab 18.

Endlich schluss mit diesem nervigen diskussionen.

Und keine nervenden Kids mehr.
Machen eh nur das Spiel kaputt !


----------



## Nekramcruun (30. April 2009)

ich habe für nein gestimmt.nicht weil ich selbst unter 18 bin....nein ich bin 31 mir könnte es prinzipiell egal sein ob wow ab 18 ist.
aber ich finde das lächerlich.stell dir mal vor einer spielt seit 2004 wow ist jetzt 16 oder 17 jahre alt und dann soll er damit aufhören und ein jahr warten um wieder spielen zu dürfen oder wie läuft das dann?
sowas ist doch absurd.ausserdem glaube ich die meisten stimmen für ja weil sie finden daß "kiddies" das spiel kaputt machen.
meine eigene erfahrung sagt mir aber daß kindisches verhalten gar nicht vom alter abhängig ist.ich habe schon ingame einen kennengelernt der war damals 40 das bedeutet inzwischen dürfte er 42 jahre alt sein und war sowas von kindisch daß man es kaum glauben kann.
dann gibt es leute die sind erst 15 und haben umgangsformen wo mancher "erwachsene" noch was von lernen kann.
und was das verhalten angeht sind meiner erfahrung nach die 17-20 jährigen die schlimmsten "kiddies" weil sie im kopf noch nicht erwachsen sind aber sich für tierisch erwachsen halten und jeden der jünger ist als sie selbst ablehnen und jeden der älter ist als opa beschimpfen.
des weiteren ist WoW nicht mal ansatzweise gewaltverherrlichend oder dergleichen.
was das suchtpotenzial angeht....dann müsste man das internet komplett verbieten.online poker chatrooms pornoseiten und auch sämtliche pc und videospiele die man ohne internet zocken kann bergen das gleiche suchtpotenzial.
ausserdem muss man dann essen trinken sex fernsehen....im endeffekt alles was das leben lebenswert macht verbieten oder ab 18 freigeben.
sogar arbeit...schon was von workaholics gehört?arbeit kann süchtig machen also weg damit.

so jetzt flamed mich zu tode wenns euch spass macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodü_92 (30. April 2009)

Theoretisch kann man im Moment auch Wow erst ab 18 spielen, weil man min 18 sein muss um Acc zu erstellen und daher für minderjährige die Eltern das machen müssen.Würde daher kaum nen unterschied machen meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Blumator (30. April 2009)

@Nekramcruun

ich stimm dir eigentlich in allem zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




trotzdem, irgendwie langweiliges thema...

von mir aus ab 18 von mir aus ab 16... von mir aus auch hab 21 oder 25... wayne^^

passiert sowieso nix...

ach ja... 1:0 hamburg... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renegade123 (30. April 2009)

Mindestens ab 16 und bei der Registrierung ein Altersnachweis. Ich sehe in solchen Spielen ein hohes Maß an Suchtpotenzial für Minderjährige.


----------



## Nekramcruun (30. April 2009)

Blumator schrieb:


> @Nekramcruun
> 
> ich stimm dir eigentlich in allem zu
> 
> ...



stimmt wohl...wird wieder viel wirbel gemacht und passieren wird wohl nichts.
wenn dich das thema allerdings langweilt muss man sich fragen wieso du es liest und auch was dazu beiträgst.


----------



## Frankx (30. April 2009)

Also Generell finde ich es gut. aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen.  es sollte einen Automathischen Abschalt Timer für unter 18 Jährige geben den man nicht deactiviren kann... ausserdem Kontrolliert Blizzard eh nicht wer den acc spielt sondern die wollen nur Kohle und dabei ist es denen egal wers zahlt....  Desshalb ist das nicht durchzusetzen...

und wie sagt man sos chön verbotene Früchte schmecken am besten (am rande ich bin fast 19)


----------



## Punischer240 (30. April 2009)

Frankx schrieb:


> Also Generell finde ich es gut. aber es gibt auch Ausnahmen.  es sollte einen Automathischen Abschalt Timer für unter 18 Jährige geben den man nicht deactiviren kann... ausserdem Kontrolliert Blizzard eh nicht wer den acc spielt sondern die wollen nur Kohle und dabei ist es denen egal wers zahlt....  Desshalb ist das nicht durchzusetzen...
> 
> und wie sagt man sos chön verbotene Früchte schmecken am besten (am rande ich bin fast 19)



Naja wen dan schon für alle..nur weil man 18 ist heisst das schlieslich nicht das man nicht süchtig werden kan.. und leute die 12 stunden oder länger zocken sind krank...

Altersbeschrenkung bringt schon etwas..natürlich wen man was will kan mans immer bekommen...ob ab 18 oder gesetzlich verboten.
Aber zb. 12 Jährige werdens einfach nicht bekommen durch die einschränkung der Eltern...wen die sich natürlich um ihr kind sorgen


----------



## Nekramcruun (30. April 2009)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> Aber zb. 12 Jährige werdens einfach nicht bekommen durch die einschränkung der Eltern...wen die sich natürlich um ihr kind sorgen




da weiss ich aber einige sachen die mir als vater mehr sorgen machen würden wenn ich 12 jährige kinder hätte.


----------



## Occasus (30. April 2009)

ich glaube die meisten die mit Ja gestimmt haben sind wahrscheinlich unter 18 ^^

Meine Antwort lautet ganz klar NEIN!






Die Leute die denken, dass alle 15-Jährigen ihren Char nicht beherrschen können sind einfach nur LOW. Ja richtig L-O-W. Und bla bla bla von wegen Suchtpotenzial. Muss doch wirklich jeder selber wissen. 

SO FU** Y**


----------



## 5Heiko12 (30. April 2009)

mir egal, ich bin 18. trotzdem mal für ja gestimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß Heiko


----------



## Baldoran (30. April 2009)

hm...

gute idee ! 

am besten entfernen wir WoW und alle anderen online spiele einfach vom deutschen markt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jetzt sagt nicht : ja...kauft man einfach im ausland....
ich denke nicht alle würden dies machen...

naja...

ich habe auf nein gedrückt...


----------



## Jahmaydoh (30. April 2009)

Ich habe für Nein gestimmt.
Eine Altersbeschränkung geht mir nicht weit genug.
Ich bin dafür, dass sich jeder auf der Gemeinde für ein Online-Rollenspiel anmelden muss!
Dort können dann gleich alle relevanten Angaben wie Alter, Bildung, Einkommen usw. aufgenommen und die Personen demensprechen dem jeweiligen Server zugeteilt werden.


----------



## xandy (30. April 2009)

Jahmaydoh schrieb:


> Ich habe für Nein gestimmt.
> Eine Altersbeschränkung geht mir nicht weit genug.
> Ich bin dafür, dass sich jeder auf der Gemeinde für ein Online-Rollenspiel anmelden muss!
> Dort können dann gleich alle relevanten Angaben wie Alter, Bildung, Einkommen usw. aufgenommen und die Personen demensprechen dem jeweiligen Server zugeteilt werden.


WTF !!!?? Meinst du es sollte Server geben wo nur arme bzw reiche Spielen dürfen oder n Hausmeister und ein Banker nicht mehr zusamenspielen dürfen?Wo es wichtig is wer du bist ? Du spinnst doch echt mal? Leute aussperren nur weil sie nicht genug verdienen und nicht besonders gebildet sind,boa sry du regst mich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den Rest denk ich mir ......


----------



## Punischer240 (30. April 2009)

Occasus schrieb:


> ich glaube die meisten die mit Ja gestimmt haben sind wahrscheinlich unter 18 ^^
> 
> Meine Antwort lautet ganz klar NEIN!
> 
> ...



ja...ur leider gibt es welche von den 12- 17 Jährigen die das nichtmehr alleine können.. die sehen das ncihtmehr als spiel..ka keine freunde oder was mit denen ist..und deswegen muss man ahndeln


----------



## joH-Sven (30. April 2009)

hallo, ich habe mit nein gestimmt.

Grund:
Zitat aus "Nutzungsbestimmungen" von Blizzard

I. Zugang zum Service, da Punkt 1:

Bitte beachten Sie in jedem Fall, dass Sie, um einen Account einzurichten, eine "natürliche Person" sein müssen 
und in dem Land, in dem Sie Ihren Wohnsitz haben, *die Volljährigkeit* erreicht haben. Körperschaften,....
...dass es Ihrer Verantwortung als gesetzlicher Vertreter obliegt, zu entscheiden, ob World of Warcraft für Ihr 
Kind geeignet ist. Sie dürfen Ihren Account nicht gemeinsam mit anderen Personen nutzen, es sei denn, Sie sind 
ein Elternteil oder Vormund; in diesem Fall dürfen Sie einem (1) minderjährigen Kind die Benutzung Ihres 
Accounts gewähren, sofern dieser nicht gleichzeitig von Ihnen genutzt wird.

"Volljährig" bedeutet doch ab 18...falls nicht würde ich in meinem Leben mit einem Denkfehler rumlaufen

Dh sämtliche Accounts müssen von Personen über 18 erstellt werden (Eltern/Freunde etc) somit gehören die 
Accounts zu Personen die bereits über 18 sind. Was diese dann mit dem Account anstellen ist ihre Sache, ob sie 
den nun für ihre Kinder oder Freunde erstellen (unter gewissen Bedingungen).
Hier frage ich mich, wie man ab diesen Punkt prüfen will, wie alt jene Person ist die da gerade spielt 
(Ausweiskontrolle/Fingerabdruck etc?). 
Ausnahme: Der Account wurde unter falschen Angaben erstellt (zb ein 12jähriger hat den Account erstellt), 
dann gehört der gelöscht oder sonstig bestraft, da gegen die Nutzungbedingung verstoßen wurde.

Was würde sich also ändern? WoW und die Gamecards würden maximal ab 18 kaufbar sein. 
Aber auch hier gibts ja wieder die volljährigen Freunde bzw Eltern (solange jene Eltern damit kein Problem haben).
Den Gedanken sehe ich als nicht Umsetzbar, da es einerseits bereits schon zuviele Exemplare gibt, die 
seit 4-5 Jahren im Umlauf sind und diese nachträglich einzuziehen sehe ich als extrem großen Aufwand. 
Im Gegenzug ist bereits der Account (nach Zustimmung der Nutzungsbedingungen) erstellt und läuft 
unter Namen volljähriger Personen, die wiederrum dank Grundgesetz auf sicherer Seite sind.
Wie weit sich das noch ändern würde bei einem Verbot, will ich mir gar nicht ausmalen 
(Umgehen, Beschwerden/Aufstände etc).
Somit wäre der Versuch WoW ab 18 ne Sache, die nicht 100% kontrollierbar ist und somit ohne Sinn/Funktion.

...am Ende wären Dinge wie Demokratie und Grundgesetz die reinste Lachnummer..

Falls ich in dem Punkt falsch liege könnt ihr mich berichtigen ^^.

zum Punkte "Registrieren lassen bei einer Gemeinde/Vereinigung etc" 
da sag ich dann mal nur .."Willkommen bei der Stasi bzw Überwachungsstaat" 

mfg

PS. zu mir selbst ich bin 27


----------



## seppix@seppix (1. Mai 2009)

Ich bin 16 und spiele kein WoW, dies ist nur mal klar gestellt.

Ich finde man kann hier richtig gut erkennen das eine Altersbeschränkung keine Lösung für Suchtprobleme ist .
Bei unter 18 jährigen so wie bei über 18 jährigen kann man hier aus den Texten alleine schon herrauslesen, dass bei jedem ,und ja ich meine jedem Alter Suchtpotenzial gibt.

Somit wäre die einzige ,wirklich gegen die Sucht gerichtete Maßnahme, einen psychologischen Test durchzuführen.
Und ab jetzt sind die Leser meines Textes ,die über 18 sind, natürlich zu Recht empört, denn auf einmal betrift es sie selbst.

Lassen wir doch mal die wirklichen Gründe aufleben:

Da währen unter anderem die nervigen Kinder im Chat, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich auf ungefähr 5 Servern gespielt habe (nur einen bis 80 der Rest so 40), und dort vl 2-3 Mal von jemanden dumm angemacht worden bin, unter diesen waren 2 eindeutige Erwachsene (oder Teenager mit außerordentlich tiefen Stimmen).

Der zweite Grund ist dass alle Teenager Noobs sind, mh also ist man selbst der Beste ,oder einer der Besten, und die Teenager (ich verzichte absichtlich auf das Wort Kiddys) grundsätzlich schlechte Spieler sind.
Na erkennt da jemand nen Wiederspruch ...wenn nicht erkläre ich es
Wenn man nun süchtig ist spielt man viel, somit wird man allerdings auch in dem Spiel ziemlich gut, darauf folgt dann dass sie keineswegs schlechte Spieler sind.

Dies sind nur ein paar Gründe die mir aufgefallen sind.

Denkt daran wenn man nun schon ein Spiel wegen Suchtpotentzial verbietet, für die die nicht 18 sind, denkt ihr dann dabei wird es bleiben?
Oh und noch was weniger Spieler = weniger Spieler... mit denen man was in einem MMO unternehmen kann und darauf kommt es ja nun auch an.


----------



## Ratseran (1. Mai 2009)

Ich bin für 18jahre

aber dan nun erst wen das spiel bisschen häftiger und bisschen angst machen kan

sonst vom spiel her ist es eben ab 12 jahre oder früher weil es eben nur ein fatasie spiel ist

alles macht süchtig sehe kinder mit 6 jahren schon vor dem tv 12 stunden lang da ist das spiel

meiner meinung das gleiche.

Die frage ist nur warum gibt es ziggaretten warum gibt es einen spielautomt das

ist doch eben nur Geldverdienerei.

oder ist das nicht so, auch so von der beobachtung blizzard hat schon von der grafik her und

von den bossen her was gedreht weil ich spiele schon 4jahre lang früher haste mit kritische schläge

noch was gehört und blut gesehen jetzt ist das doch nur kinderkacke.

_______________________________________________________________
Mein Herz steht in Flammen,
meine Lippen sind stumm,
ich könnt mich verdammen !
Oder bin ich nur dumm ?
Mein Gefühl sagt Liebe,
die Gedanken sind wirr,
ich spür tausend Triebe !
Vielleicht bin ich irr ?
Im Kopf brodelt Wehmut,
mein Körper erzittert,
ein Vulkan voller Glut !
Bin ich so verbittert ?
Ich kämpfe dagegen,
jeden Tag, jede Nacht,
weil häufig nach Regen,
ein Augenstern lacht.


----------



## Batousaii (1. Mai 2009)

Ganz eindeutig NEIN. 
Wo wäre der Vorteil für ein WoW ab 18? "Kiddys" aus dem Spiel entfernen? Also ich kenne einen Haufen Volljähriger im Alter von 19-30 Jahren die sich alle wie kleine Kinder benehmen und richtig süchtig nach diesem Spiel sind. Ich kenne auch einen Haufen Minderjähriger, mit denen man sich sehr gut unterhalten kann, und die sich ganz und gar nicht wie ein "Über-R0XxX0R-Imba-Skiller" benehmen.

Das immer alle nur dieses Schubladendenken praktizieren zeigt mal wieder wie sehr ihr nachdenkt und wieviel Ahnung ihr doch alle habt.

Und an meinen Vorposter:
Ich möchte zwar nicht wie Hans der Rechtschreibflamer wirken, aber ein bisschen kann man schon auf das achten was man schreibt.



> ja...ur leider gibt es welche von den 12- 17 Jährigen die das nichtmehr alleine können.. die sehen das ncihtmehr als spiel..ka keine freunde oder was mit denen ist..und deswegen muss man ahndeln



Gibt auch jede Menge 18-90 Jährige die das nicht alleine können und WoW nicht mehr als Spiel/Hobby/Freizeitbeschäftigung aus Langeweile sehen. Freunde haben sie auch kaum welche ausser auf ihrer Freundesliste. Dort besteht genauso Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## Hansol357 (1. Mai 2009)

ja oder zumindest ab 16, ich habe unter anderen deswegen mit wow angehört, 

kann sich jemand noch an das gute alte Warcraft1 erinnern, tja ein Spiel für Männer, heute habe ich das Gefühl blizzard fokusiert sich nur noch auf kinder

leichteres spiel
lokalisierung für kinder die kein englisch können
einheitsbrei


oder zumindest ab 18 server, wobei ein verbot eigendlich nichts bringen würde, die würden es so oder so schaffen zumindest einige auf diese server zu gelangen


----------



## Jahmaydoh (1. Mai 2009)

xandy schrieb:


> WTF !!!?? Meinst du es sollte Server geben wo nur arme bzw reiche Spielen dürfen oder n Hausmeister und ein Banker nicht mehr zusamenspielen dürfen?Wo es wichtig is wer du bist ? Du spinnst doch echt mal? Leute aussperren nur weil sie nicht genug verdienen und nicht besonders gebildet sind,boa sry du regst mich auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gut, dann kannst du schonmal auf den ironiefreien Server auf dem alles Ernst genommen wird wenn es nicht duch massig Smileys als Ironie, Sarkasmus oder Witz gekennzeichnet wird. gw


----------



## joekay (2. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich ist speziell in der Arena das Prinzip in WoW das gleiche wie in Counterstrike.


----------



## Skjöld (2. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich mir gerade überlege wieviele Leute mit WoW angefangen haben, als sie 13-14 waren( und das sind bestimmt nicht wenige) und jetzt  17-18 sind und sich beschweren über "Kiddys" dann muss ich lachen .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skjöld (2. Mai 2009)

Sry für Doppelpost:



joH-Sven schrieb:


> hallo, ich habe mit nein gestimmt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist mit Leuten ,die wie ich  nicht Volljährig sind und den Acc mit seinen eigenen Daten erstellt haben, auch das richtige Alte angeben haben und die Eltern dabei waren?

Weil es ist ja auch nicht so das es wie bei anderen Sachen wenn man   da z.B 94 eingibt, das da dann sowas kommt:

 "Error 1337

Sie sind zu Jung um Spielen zu dürfen, bitte probieren sie es in ein paar Jahren nochmal oder machen sie sich einen Account mit ihren Erziehungsberechtigten.


----------



## Cybereule (2. Mai 2009)

Hansol357 schrieb:


> ja oder zumindest ab 16, ich habe unter anderen deswegen mit wow angehört,
> 
> kann sich jemand noch an das gute alte Warcraft1 erinnern, tja ein Spiel für Männer, heute habe ich das Gefühl blizzard fokusiert sich nur noch auf kinder
> 
> ...



Tjoa...Gut dass du aufgehört hast...Idioten wie dich ,die denken alles unter 18 sind Kiddys, haben wir genug...(lass mich raten...du hattest letztens deinen 18 Geburtstag)

Mein Gott...die meisten die WoW ab 18 wollen laufen wohl mit rosaroter Brille rum und reden sich die Älteren nett und vernünftig ein =) Glaubt ihr auch noch an den Osterhasen?

btw: Die Kinder lernen in der Schule ja Englisch, ich denke es gibt weit aus mehr Erwachsene die kein Englisch können weil es zu ihrer Schulzeit nicht auf dem Programm war!


----------



## apu. (2. Mai 2009)

Ich wäre eher für einen Grammatiktest bevor man sich im Forum registrieren kann...


----------



## Gronn (2. Mai 2009)

Hurrikano schrieb:


> totaler schwachsinn, man sollte lieber die politiker aus ihrem amt entlassen, damit wäre jedem mehr geholfen, außerdem was kann man dafür wenn die eltern keine kontrolle über ihre kinder haben ? sollte man lieber irgendwie was für elter aufklärung oder kp was machen


Naja wenn du 18 bist kanns dir ja egal sein obs auf 18 gesetzt wird


----------



## TheBetrayerIllidan (2. Mai 2009)

oh, ja toll verbietet doch gleich fernsehen. kann auch süchtig machen!
ich versteh die leute nicht ~.~ uuuh ein paar % der neuntklässler sind süchtig blablub
3,9h am tag sind ja auch sooo viel.
wenn ich nicht am pc spiele oder wenigstens dran bin etc. guck ich fensehen oder spiel nds oder an der playstation...
die sollen sich gefälligst nicht so aufspielen, nur weil die alten es nicht kennen...



dazu kann ich nur sagen das man merk wie süchtig du bist...ich mein die ausage das du wenn du nich am pc bist am ds hockst odr fernsehn guckst gibt ein schon zu denken-wie siets ma mit freunde treffen,schwimmgehn,party machen oder isch nen hübsches mädchen suchen aus?



um zu topic zu kommen-ich hab mit ja abgestimmt allerdings fänte ich ab 16 besser -allein mit der begründung das ich denke das man mit 16 verantowrtung tragen kann.....


----------



## Stancer (2. Mai 2009)

Das Spiel einfach aufs Alter von 18 beschränken würde wohl kaum etwas bewirken. Ich meine schaut doch mal nach AoC, Doom oder Counterstrike. Hält das irgendwelche Jugendliche ab die Spiele zu spielen ?

Das WoW eine Art Suchtverhalten erzeugt (wie alle MMORPG) darüber sind wir uns wohl einig. Klar sagen viele "Ist doch nur ein Spiel" aber ihr könnt euch ja mal selbst testen :

---> Spielt mal 2 Wochen kein WoW und wenn ihr in der Zeit nicht an WoW denkt oder den Drang verspürt es zu spielen, dann seid ihr nicht süchtig. Haltet ihr das nicht durch, seid ihr schon in gewisser Weise süchtig nach dem Spiel !

Ein 12Jähriger wird diese Worte vermutlich lesen aber wirklich verstehen wird er sie nicht. Wenn man älter wird steigt die Erfahrung und dann wird man Spiele wie MMORPG´s ganz anders betrachten und man wird erkennen was wirklich wichtig ist im Leben. 

Der Ansatz müsste anders gemacht werden. Vor allem müssten die Eltern einbezogen werden. Die meisten Eltern interessiert es doch garnicht mehr was ihre Kinder tun, die sind lieber froh das sie ihre Ruhe haben. Wenn meine Kinder aus der Schule kommen würden und sich von Mittags bis Abends vor den PC setzen, sollten bei jedem Elternteil die Alarmglocken klingeln.

Die Regierung soll kostenlose Computerseminare für Eltern anbieten, viele Eltern kennen sich nach wie vor nicht mit PC´s aus und den Eltern an ihre Aufsichtspflicht erinnern.
Zudem können die Eltern dann auch mit ihren Kindern zusammen vorm PC sitzen ohne das die Eltern nur Bahnhof verstehen.

Ein Verbot macht etwas für Jugendliche meistens noch attraktiver !!!


@meinen Vorredner : 3,9 Std sind sehr viel !!! Klar, 8Std sind immernoch deutlich mehr auf die es manch ein Jugendlicher auch locker am Tag schafft aber je nach Alter sollte fürs spielen pro Tag nicht mehr als 2Std drauf gehen. Der Hintergrund ist einfach : Bis man 18 ist sind die Eltern für einen verantwortlich und d.h. auch was Ausbildung usw. betrifft. Nach dem 18 Lebensjahr ist man für sich selbst verantwortlich aber eigentlich lebt man dort dann nur so weiter wie man es bisher getan hat. Wer also in seiner Jugend 8Std am Tag spielt kriegt spätestens Probleme, wenn er in die Ausbildung geht und normale Arbeitszeiten hat. Ich kannte einige, die diese Umgewöhnung nicht geschafft haben plötzlich jeden Tag bis 16-17 Uhr zu arbeiten und dann wollten sie trotzdem noch ihre 8Std runterspielen..... sie waren es ja gewohnt. Folge : Sie flogen nach spätestens 1Jahr aus der Ausbildung, weil sie nix dafür taten oder immer zu spät kamen, weil sie verschlafen hatten !


----------



## Ol@f (2. Mai 2009)

TheBetrayerIllidan schrieb:


> oh, ja toll verbietet doch gleich fernsehen. kann auch süchtig machen!
> ich versteh die leute nicht ~.~ uuuh ein paar % der neuntklässler sind süchtig blablub
> 3,9h am tag sind ja auch sooo viel.
> wenn ich nicht am pc spiele oder wenigstens dran bin etc. guck ich fensehen oder spiel nds oder an der playstation...
> die sollen sich gefälligst nicht so aufspielen, nur weil die alten es nicht kennen...




made my day.


----------



## Tikh (2. Mai 2009)

bin für ab 46, drunter sind eh nur scheiß kiddies. und arbeitslos muss man auch sein, sonst kann man nicht intensiv genug spielen.


----------



## Bighawk1974 (2. Mai 2009)

World of Warcraft ab 18 ?^^  Ich glaube ich habe nie so ein Schwachsinn geslesen vorallem das, dass wieder aus Bayern kommt, nee ich vergass die Staatsekretärin wollte es ja verbieten. Das is wieder eine Aussage, von jemanden der keine Ahnung hat von der Materie. Sich gerne wieder in den Schlagzeilen sehen möchte. 

Die Politiker sollten sich mal wirklich um die Problem der Gesellschaft kümmern, anstatt sich um sachen zu kümmern, von denen sié keine Ahnung haben. Aber mal ehrlich von was haben die Politiker denn auch Ahnung, Reden viel heiße Luft, versprechen viel und halten garnichts. 

Also WOW ab 18 ist absolut lächerlich!!!


----------



## Stancer (2. Mai 2009)

Bighawk1974 schrieb:


> World of Warcraft ab 18 ?^^  Ich glaube ich habe nie so ein Schwachsinn geslesen vorallem das, dass wieder aus Bayern kommt, nee ich vergass die Staatsekretärin wollte es ja verbieten. Das is wieder eine Aussage, von jemanden der keine Ahnung hat von der Materie. Sich gerne wieder in den Schlagzeilen sehen möchte.
> 
> Die Politiker sollten sich mal wirklich um die Problem der Gesellschaft kümmern, anstatt sich um sachen zu kümmern, von denen sié keine Ahnung haben. Aber mal ehrlich von was haben die Politiker denn auch Ahnung, Reden viel heiße Luft, versprechen viel und halten garnichts.
> 
> Also WOW ab 18 ist absolut lächerlich!!!




Aha und du flamst hier gerade die Politiker an und da könnte man ja fragen wie sehr du dich mit der Arbeit eines Politikers auskennst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist genau das gleiche nur anders herum.
Das ein Ab18 die Spieler kaum davon abhalten wird, WoW zu spielen darüber sind wir uns sowieso alle einig.


----------



## BlackFlyDevil (2. Mai 2009)

moin,moin,

ich muss ehrlich  sagen, ich persönlich finde es ist mir egal weil es mich nicht betrift ob es nun ab18jahren gemacht wird...

ich finde es ist eigentlich egal ab welches alter es gemacht wird es werden Trozdem die leute die unter 18jahren sind es spielen..

man sollte die schuld nicht bei UNS zockern suchen sondern auch bei den eltern,und den verkäufern die NIE nach perso fragen !!!ich habe auch schon spiele bekommen die ich eigentlich nie bekommen drüfte,vor allem war es meine eltern sowieso kack egal was ich spiele !! 

also gibt es so welche eltern und so welche,es gibt welche die gucken zusammen mit den kids was die spielen und welche die kaufen einfach 

also von daher finde ich schon das wow süchtig mache GEHT ja schon LOS mit mittwoch JEDER hans & Franz weist das die sever Neugestartet werden und den jedes mal das geheule ohman !! ist schon eine bestätigung das wow für mache schon REAL ist und die süchtig sind!!!!


----------



## Bighawk1974 (2. Mai 2009)

Sorry, aber ich arbeite aktiv seit 12 Jahren in einer Partei mit und kenne so manche Arbeitsweise von Politikern wo ich mir manchmal echt überlege, ob das Sinn hat da noch weiter mit zu machen. 

Also sag mir nicht ich hätte keine Ahnung. Es ist immer schwer leute zu beurteilen die man nicht kennt.

Gruss Bighawk


----------



## Gelderan (2. Mai 2009)

tja das is wieder sone umfrage^^ die über 18 klicken ja, die unter 18 nein [...] also abgesehen das sone umfrage keinen sinn hat, bin ich auch für 'ja' obwohl ich auch mit 16 angefangen habe und festgestellt habe, dass wenn man nicht aufpasst, in dem alter doch recht auf das spiel fixiert ist und nichts anderes im rl mehr macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## René93 (2. Mai 2009)

nein 16 reicht vollkommen aus. egal um welches mmo es sich handelt.


----------



## Männchen (2. Mai 2009)

Glaube nicht, das es etwas bringen würde. Die, die spielen wollen, werden auch spielen.

Mal davon abgesehen, müßte man die Daily Soaps im Fernsehen dann auch ab 18 einstufen, da ich genug Leute kenne, die abends jeden Tag 3 verschiedene Serien konsumieren. Ist der selbe "Suchteffekt"!


----------



## EisblockError (2. Mai 2009)

Gelderan schrieb:


> tja das is wieder sone umfrage^^ die über 18 klicken ja, die unter 18 nein [...] also abgesehen das sone umfrage keinen sinn hat, bin ich auch für 'ja' obwohl ich auch mit 16 angefangen habe und festgestellt habe, dass wenn man nicht aufpasst, in dem alter doch recht auf das spiel fixiert ist und nichts anderes im rl mehr macht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ich mir jetzt das Ergebniss angucke: Ich glaub kaum das hier mehr über 18 Jährige sind als darunter, daher denke ich das sehr viele! die kein WoW spielen mitgemacht haben und ja geklickt haben. Die Option "Ist mir egal" hat gefehlt.




René93 schrieb:


> nein 16 reicht vollkommen aus. egal um welches mmo es sich handelt.



Wenn schon denn schon, ich sehe keinen unterschied zwischen 16 und 13 Jährigen, die 13 Jährigen gucken Spongbob und sowas und fühlen sich toll, die 16 Jährigen hören Gangsterrap und gucken Wrestling und fühlen sich toll.


----------



## Pepper1991 (2. Mai 2009)

Diese Debatte ist sowieso eine einzige, auf deutsch gesagt: "Scheiße"!. Politiker haben keine Ahnung was sie da eigentlich verbieten wollen, und es gibt zig Möglichkeiten für Leute unter 18 Jahren an dieses Spiel zu kommen und es dann auch zu Spielen. Alleine schon der Gesellschaftliche Hintergrund: Welche Eltern wissen in unserer Heutigen Zeit was ihr Kinder am PC spielen? (nur ein geringer Teil) Vorallem aber ist es den meisten Eltern doch schnuppe was ihr Kinder am PC spielen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man besser ein aufgeklärteres Deutschland machen.

Was ich auch nochmal sagen möchte ist das die meisten hier sowieso nur "ja" gevotet haben, nicht weil sie das Spiel zu gewaltvoll finden oder das Suchtpotenzial hoch ist, nein, einfach nur weil sie keine "kiddies" im Spiel haben wollen!! und das kann sowieso keiner "abschalten" weil ja (zum 100. mal) jeder Mensch ein anderes geistiges Alter hat, somit kann sich auch ein 18 Jähriger wie 15 benehmen.


----------



## Clyon (2. Mai 2009)

Pepper1991 schrieb:


> Was ich auch nochmal sagen möchte ist das die meisten hier sowieso nur "ja" gevotet haben, nicht weil sie das Spiel zu gewaltvoll finden oder das Suchtpotenzial hoch ist, nein, einfach nur weil sie keine "kiddies" im Spiel haben wollen!!


Richtig.


Und das ist auch gut so. Diese ganzen 12 Jährigen nerven so unfassbar, da kann ich es gut verstehen, wenn man das Spiel ab 18 haben will. Und selbst wenn ein paar über 18 ein geistiges Alter von 15 haben, dass sind so wenige, das macht so gut wie nichts aus.


----------



## Toddy37 (5. Mai 2009)

Clyon schrieb:


> Richtig.
> 
> 
> Und das ist auch gut so. Diese ganzen 12 Jährigen nerven so unfassbar, da kann ich es gut verstehen, wenn man das Spiel ab 18 haben will. Und selbst wenn ein paar über 18 ein geistiges Alter von 15 haben, dass sind so wenige, das macht so gut wie nichts aus.



das meinen wohl die meisten ^^


----------



## kulunu (30. Juni 2009)

MEIN GOTT XD

das nervt mich langsam kaum wird das mit den Drogen bei den kidis schlimmer und die Eltern merken langsam das die Politiker da versagen
brauchen se was neues was se den Eltern vorwerfen können und leichter kontrollieren können XD is denen doch scheis egal ob verboten oder nicht die werden doch fürs reden bezahlt,und was anderes machen se doch eh nicht erst Drogen dann rauchen dann alkohol und jetzt unsere letzte Zuflucht vor der Dummheit der Erwachsenen .
ICH KANNS NICHT MEHR HÖHREN SIE BRINGEN DOCH DIE GEWALT IN UNSER LEBEN UND TARNEN DAS AUCH NOCH ALS KRIG FÜR DEN FRIEDEN ODER DEN KAMPF GEGEN TEROR UND KRIMINALITÄT ODER SEHE ICH DA WAS FALSCH???????????
sollen se sich doch mal um das wichtige kümmern,als würden die Killerspiele den großen 99% Faktor ausmachen der Attentäter erzeugt , OH WOW SCHAFT KILLER SPIELE AUF DER WELT AB UND WIR HABEN DEN WELTFRIEDEN KEINE AMOKLEUFER MEHR KEINE KRIGE MEHR!!!!!!!!!!!!! SCHEISE WARS IS DOCH DEREN GELDGIER DIE UNSEREN PLANETEN UND UNSERE RASSE ZU GRUNDE RICHTEN WIRD.Die Leute werden nicht reifer nur weil sie ein par jährchen mehr auf dem Buckel haben und die Politiker sind der Beweis machen Kohle fürs du rum schwätzen.und sagen uns wir sollen mehr zahlen mehr arbeiten und weniger kriegen . ABER SELBER FETTE KARREN FAHREN UND AUF KOSTEN DES STEUERZAHLER IN NEM FETTEN FLIEGER NACH WAS WEIS ICH WOHIN ZU NER " GESCHÄFTSREISE " AUFBRECHEN.

kann sein das nicht alle diese Meinung vertreten aber ich tus und wollte nicht zu ausfallend werden hoffe das habe ich auch geschafft

das muss jetzt einfach sein ^^


40% aller Amokläufer spielen Killerspiele,
100% essen Brot...Lasst uns Brot verbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrSocio (30. Juni 2009)

Ganz Klar Nein!
Als ich mit WoW angefangen habe war ich auch unter 18... und ich denke das waren auch einige andere von euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und es gibt genug Erwachsene die sich wie kleine Kinder benehmen wenn sie nicht das Item bekommen was sie wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (30. Juni 2009)

Nein, ich hab den Thread nicht gelesen, weil der Hintergrund-Gedanke sowieso folgender ist: 

"In WoW gibt es nur Kiddys! *cry* Ich bin ja soooo erwachsen, sobald man 18 ist hat man natürlich sofort Anstand und Benehmen im Blut!"

Ja, ich liege richtig! (Jetzt habe ich nachgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Das Spiel KANN süchtig machen, das ist Blizzard wohl durchaus bewusst, ansonsten könnte jedes Kind einen Account ohne Erziehungsberechtigte abschließen...

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Haszor (30. Juni 2009)

*Just voted for No*

Wenn es für 18 wäre (Und sie nicht trotzdem spielen würden) würden sie sich ein neues Spiel suchen und die Gefahr bestünde nach HdRO zu kommen, und das will keiner! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwirbel (30. Juni 2009)

Gecko93 schrieb:


> ich hab für Nein gestimmt..
> ich finde es sollte ab 16 sein..
> ich sehe eine Gefahr im Scuhtpotenzial aber keine soo gewaltige (außerdem hält uns das ein paa Kiddies fern ^^)



/ zeigt auf Namen


----------



## Powerflower (30. Juni 2009)

vieleicht "ab 18 server" welche ab 16 und welche ab 12 aber ganz ab 18? NEIN DANKE


----------



## 666Anubis666 (30. Juni 2009)

Wenn man mal bedenkt das die inhalte Kindergarten sind, ist 18 zu viel.
Der Suchtfaktor ist so ne sache, die meisten Menschen die Süchtig von PC spielen sind, würden wenn sie nicht PC spielen würden auch nicht mehr RL haben, sondern vllt. vorm Fernseher sitzen.
Also ist WoW nur eine altanative zum Fernsehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forenliebling (30. Juni 2009)

mhh werden leute mit 18 nicht mehr süchtig oder wie ?
habe mal nein geklickt da es für jedes alter gleich schädigend ist und wenn es um kiddy ingame geht musst ja nicht mit denen spielen


----------



## Juryx (30. Juni 2009)

mir egal, ganz ehrlich, was interessiert MICH die sucht ANDERER


----------



## Nicetale1 (30. Juni 2009)

Ihr müsst das so sehen wens jetzt zb 13 oder 14  jährige gibt die das spielen und geld dafür ausgeben und das dann aufeinmal alles fürn arsch war is das auch scheiße


----------



## Norjena (30. Juni 2009)

Das lustige ist ja, unter 18 oder 16? jährige müssen eh die elternliche Freigabe nutzen....im Prinzip ist das Spiel schon ab 18, ist einfach Schwachsinn, Wahlkampf mehr nicht.

Die Welt stirbt, ein großteil der Menscheit hungert und verdurstet (aja China wird zur Wüste) in Korea und vl anderen Längern rüsten sich mit Nuklearwaffen aus...aber nein wir müssen Wahlkampf betreiben und Spiele ab 18 verkaufen.

Klar das Spiel besitzt nachweißlich Suchtpotenzial, und sogar ein recht großes...aber wenn ich dran denke wie viele Leute jedes Jahr durch Passiv rauchen oder durch Alkohol sterben (auch dritte zb durch Unfälle) ist Spielesucht ziemlich harmlos.
Schlimmer finde ich da zb F2P Spiele mit Itemshops etc...wer da nicht aufpasst und seiner Sucht kurz freien Lauf lässt hat nen leeren Geldbeutel.


----------



## Dirko (12. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es extrem doff das wow ab 18 wird ich muss mir nächste woche noch schnell wotlk kaufen sonst ist doof


----------



## _pHobos_ (12. Juli 2009)

Dirko schrieb:


> Ich finde es extrem doff das wow ab 18 wird ich muss mir nächste woche noch schnell wotlk kaufen sonst ist doof




LoL

Du glaubst echt das des Spiel in naher Zukunft ab 18 sein wird?
Das ist eher unwahrscheinlich,da das Spiel keinen zu hohen Gewaltgrad besitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kinder sollen ja auch was zum Spielen haben.^^


----------



## Dropz (12. Juli 2009)

Man könnte WoW ab 18 machen,da die meisten Spieler(sehe ich so) über 18 Jahre sind und man als jüngerer oft nur durch Außnahmen oder garnicht in gute (Raid)gilden kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dirko (12. Juli 2009)

_pHobos_ schrieb:


> LoL
> 
> Du glaubst echt das des Spiel in naher Zukunft ab 18 sein wird?
> Das ist eher unwahrscheinlich,da das Spiel keinen zu hohen Gewaltgrad besitzt
> ...



Ich habe im radio gehört das das so sein wird weil es nich so brutal ist sonder wegen den suchtis

ich zogg nur 30 min am tag?!


----------



## Norjena (12. Juli 2009)

_pHobos_ schrieb:


> LoL
> 
> Du glaubst echt das des Spiel in naher Zukunft ab 18 sein wird?
> Das ist eher unwahrscheinlich,da das Spiel keinen zu hohen Gewaltgrad besitzt
> ...



Es geht eher weniger um die Gewalt, Onlinespiele und insbesondere Wow sind stark suchtfördernd, wenn dies einmal eindeutig bewiesen wird reicht das alleine vollkommen aus um Spiele wie Wow ab 18 zuzulassen...meine Meinung steht oben.


----------



## _pHobos_ (12. Juli 2009)

Dirko schrieb:


> Ich habe im radio gehört das das so sein wird weil es nich so brutal ist sonder wegen den suchtis
> 
> ich zogg nur 30 min am tag?!



Was du im Radio hörst stimmt aber auch net immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und süchtig kann alles machen sogar Solitär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sollte es dann auch ab 18 sein^^?


----------



## Dirko (12. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Es geht eher weniger um die Gewalt, Onlinespiele und insbesondere Wow sind stark suchtfördernd, wenn dies einmal eindeutig bewiesen wird reicht das alleine vollkommen aus um Spiele wie Wow ab 18 zuzulassen...meine Meinung steht oben.



Du bistn doch auch bestimmt über 20^^ ich bin erst 13


----------



## imbaaapala (12. Juli 2009)

Ich meine die definition für spiele ab 18 ist :
Spiele die menschen verachtende gewalt in der realer darstellung bieten... Also spiele à la GTA und CO.
Und für spiele ab 12 :
Spiele die leichte gewalt unter nicht realen charakteren in einer nicht realen welt darstellen ...
auf welche beschreibung passt wow eher ?


----------



## _pHobos_ (12. Juli 2009)

Dirko schrieb:


> Du bistn doch auch bestimmt über 20^^ ich bin erst 13




Stimmt ich bin schon über 20,aber daraum geht es ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur weil etwas "SÜCHTIG" machen kann muss WoW ja nicht ab 18 werden oder?

Dann müsste es ja ganz Verboten werden da die über 18 Jährigen ja auch davon süchtig werden können.
Das Verbot würde dann nicht viel bringen.


----------



## Rhokan (12. Juli 2009)

Ich bin eigentlich strikt dagegen. Aber wenn ich mir Threads durchlese, wie den Heulthread um Namensänderungen auf RP-Servern wäre ich schon fast wieder dafür.


----------



## Norjena (12. Juli 2009)

Dirko schrieb:


> Du bistn doch auch bestimmt über 20^^ ich bin erst 13



Ich hab auch nie erwähnt das ich es gut finde, nur das es durchaus bald möglich werden könnte da "Gewalt" in Spielen nicht der einzige Kritikpunkt der USK ist...

Wobei ich teilweiße die Diskussionen im Wow Forum mehr als extrem finde (siehe Beispiel oben) Leute die sich beschweren weil Namen mit sexuellen Anspielungen wie "Püppchen" auf Rp Servern geändert werrden müssen...., bisher habe ich in keinem Forum so dermaßen seltsame Weltansichten erlebt wie hier..wobei ich auch denke das eine Regelung ab 18 dagegen kaum hilft, wer 18 ist muss nicht gleich logisch denken können.


----------



## T0b1b! (12. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt?

Sucht euch ne anständige (Raid-)Gilde, dort gibts bestimmt keine Kiddys, oder hört halt mit WoW auf...

Was stören euch denn die Kiddys so? Seid ihr gezwungen mit denen zu spielen oder was?
Manchmal nervt das ganze "Sch*** Kiddys! WoW ab 18!!!"-Geflame schon.
Und oft kommt das von <18-Jährigen...

Außerdem würde Blizzard dadurch viel zu viel Umsatz verlieren.
Und FSK 18 würde nichts bringen, da viele Kinder von ihren Eltern auch solche Spiele bekommen.
Da WoW auch keine Gewalt o.Ä. beinhaltet völlig schwachsinnig.
Auf Gummibärchen steht ja auch nicht drauf "Gummibärchen können süchtig machen".


----------



## Der Vergelter-Paladin (12. Juli 2009)

Das ist Schwachsinn, ich bin selber nicht 18 und habe keine Probleme damit, ich habe zwar schon einmal dafür Freunde vernachlässigt, aber nur einmal. Ansonsten habe ich ein gutes RL.


und #1 
Das mit der aufschrift bringt auch nichts, die meisten machen das ja mit absicht. Dinge die Süchtig machen sind für viele ein `` Kick´´. Damit meine ich es ausprobieren, ob es wirklich süchtig macht.


----------



## TheStormrider (12. Juli 2009)

Das ist genauso wie Gewaltspiele zu verbieten! Deutschland ist sich der Wirtschaftskrise bewusst und daher können sie es sich nicht leisten, die Konjunktur noch weiter zu schwächen. Daher ist es momentan überhaupt nicht möglich, solche Verbote durchzusetzen. 

Und selbst wenn WoW auf eine "ab 18" Zertifizierung hochgestuft werden würde, wird es die Süchtigen nicht daran hindern zu spielen. Wenn man an Schulen geht oder abends durch die Straßen schaut, findet man viele unter 16-jährige mit Alkohol und Minderjährige rauchen. 
Das Rauchverbot an Schulen hat auch nichts gebracht. Die Schüler gehen einfach über die Straße und rauchen dort.

Gewaltspiele zu verbieten oder Spiele die eine potenzielle Suchtgefahr haben ab 18 zu machen, ist einfaches Handeln um des Handelns Willen und um Wähler zu gewinnen (oder zu verlieren ;D)

Die Nintendogs sind auch nicht ab 18, aber bei diesen liegt die Suchtgefahr auch sehr hoch, da sie weiterleben, wenn das Programm aus ist. d.H. wenn ich nicht an die Konsole komme, sterben die Hunde (oder waren das die anderen Teile, kenn mich da nich so aus ^^)

MfG Stormrider


----------



## T0b1b! (12. Juli 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Die Nintendogs sind auch nicht ab 18, aber bei diesen liegt die Suchtgefahr auch sehr hoch, da sie weiterleben, wenn das Programm aus ist. d.H. wenn ich nicht an die Konsole komme, sterben die Hunde (oder waren das die anderen Teile, kenn mich da nich so aus ^^)



Nintendogs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kenn ich nicht^^


----------



## Warp16 (12. Juli 2009)

dafür!
leider wird wow ab 18 alleine die ganzen kiddies nicht fernhalten.
Wäre gleich für eine altersüberprüfung beim wowe kauf, und damit kein freund eltern o.ä wow kauft sollte man bei der accounterstellung noch perso nummer angeben müssen.
Selbst das würd net alle suchti kiddies fernhalten aber zum einige^^


----------



## LainX (12. Juli 2009)

NEIN !!

sowas bescheurtes ....

WoW ab 18 Halloooo ?!

helfen wird das nen scheißdreck ..


----------



## T0b1b! (12. Juli 2009)

Warp16 schrieb:


> dafür!
> leider wird wow ab 18 alleine die ganzen kiddies nicht fernhalten.
> Wäre gleich für eine altersüberprüfung beim wowe kauf, und damit kein freund eltern o.ä wow kauft sollte man bei der accounterstellung noch perso nummer angeben müssen.
> Selbst das würd net alle suchti kiddies fernhalten aber zum einige^^



Oder DNA-Überprüfung wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Norjena (12. Juli 2009)

Hm, viele hier denken zu engsternig.

Es geht keineswegs um "Kiddies" in Wow. 

Es geht um das mögliche Suchpotenzial verschiedener Onlinespiele welches Menschen jeglicher Altersgruppen treffen kann. Ein weiterer Verkauf des Spiels ab 18 Jahren wird praktisch nichts bringen, siehe Beispiele oben..Rauchverbot auf Schulhöfen und so weiter.

Das ganze wird aber jetzt wieder ausgekramt, weshalb? Es ist bald wieder Bundestagswahl, für ca 70% der Bevölkerung sind Computerspiele aller Art die Manifestition des Bösen, die meisten dieser Leute wissen nichts anderes darüber als den Mist den wir ständig in den Medien lesen dürfen. Dieses "Unwissen" dieser Bürger wird also für Wahlzwecke schändlich missbraucht, denkt immer daran Wissen=Macht! Ein Spruch der vor 2000Jahren zutraf und es immernoch tut.

Das Suchtpotenzial sollte zwar nicht unterschätzt werden, allerdings nimmt es auf meiner Liste mit Dingen die auf der Welt oder in Deutschland geändert werden sollten keinen sonderlich hohen Stellenwert ein.
Man siehe nur die zahllosen jugendlichen (oder auch ältere) für die das fast tägliche besaufen zum Volksport geworden ist. 

Oder die nach wie sehr hohe Anzahl toter oder für den Rest ihres Leben behinderte Menschen durch den Straßenverkehr....Oder Dinge wie das passivrauchen...dadurch sterben jedes Jahr tausende Menschen, durch Onlinesucht stribt bisher niemand, die Leute "versauen" sich nur ihr eigenes Leben. 

Ob dieses Leben für sie aber wirklich versaut ist, oder diese Leute mit ihrem Leben eigentlich zufrieden sind liegt meiner Meinung nach außerhalb des Verantwortungsbereiches anderer.


----------



## dacarl (12. Juli 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nur 2 Lösungen. 

A) Die Leute, egal ob Kiddies oder volljährige Menschen müssen mit ihrem Suchtpotential umgehen lernen, wenn es denn vorhanden ist. Das trifft auf Zigaretten und Alkohol genauso zu, wie für WoW.

oder

 Man kontrolliert die Sucht der anderen, indem man deren Rechte zur Selbstbestimmung beschneidet. Beispiel: nach 3 Stunden zocken wird man vom Server gekickt und darf erst in 6 Stunden wieder rein. Aber so sollte es meiner meinung nach nicht sein, da wie gesagt das letztlich einer Beschneidung des Selbstbestimmungsrechtes gleich kommt.   

Bei Kindern sollten die Eltern schon drauf achten, das die Spielzeit nicht überhand nimmt aber das ist gar nicht so einfach, denk ich. Letztlich vermitteln MMORPG bei einigen auch Fähigkeiten wie Organisation und Kommunikation.


----------



## KiLLa239 (12. Juli 2009)

So ein quatsch !
Man kann von jedem Scheiss süchtig werden, sogar Muskel-Training 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allgemein kann man von allem süchtig werden, was im Gehirn das Belohnungssysstem auslöst, fast alle schönen Sachen also, oder Dinge die einem Spaß machen.
Soll man etwa alles makieren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema Kiddies:
Menschen unterscheiden sich nunmal, wenn ihr 18+ seid solltet ihr da schon drüber stehen und das selbst erkannt haben.


----------



## Brisk7373 (12. Juli 2009)

ab 6 pls ! 
lol


----------



## Allexiella (12. Juli 2009)

hallo.
habe mir jetzt nich alles durchgelesen. vielleicht wurde es ja auch schon gesagt (geschrieben). wow ab 18 finde ich persönlich ein zweischneidiges schwert. zum einen finde ich es jetzt nicht so blutrünstig und brutal, dass es ab 18 sein sollte. andererseits, wenn ich mal ein wenig die chats verfolge, sollte es entweder ab 18 sein oder es sollte einen iq test geben. und zum thema suchtfrage. wieso sollen die spieleentwickler ausbaden, was die eltern verbocken. ich weiss, das klingt jetzt pauschal. aber bei 90% ist es nunmal so. "Hallo mein Kind, da ist Dein Computer und jetzt lass mich in Ruhe, ich hatte einen schweren Tag."  Kann´s ja irgendwie icht sein.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (12. Juli 2009)

Hab für Ja gestimmt weil die Suchtgefahr klar erkennbar ist (bitte einer melden kein keinen Suchti kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Aber ich bezweifel das Blizz das einfach so hinnehmen würde und die Politiker nicht wegen Geschäfftsschädigung verklagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (12. Juli 2009)

Hier_Name_eingeben schrieb:


> Aber ich bezweifel das Blizz das einfach so hinnehmen würde und die Politiker nicht wegen Geschäfftsschädigung verklagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihr habt wirklich keine Ahnung von der Welt da draußen oder?


----------



## Bader1 (12. Juli 2009)

Das Klischee, dass Kiddis die ganze Zeit nur spammen, nerven und beleidigen kotzt mich sowas von an-.-
Ich hab bis jetzt mehr erwachsene Spieler gesehen die sich schlecht benommen haben, als Kinder...

Den Meisten, die behaupten, dass Kinder immer flamen etc. sind bestimmt nur 1 oder 2 Kinder begegnet, die sie mal genervt haben.
Fazit: Alle Kinder haben keine Erziehung, können nix und spammen nur... *Kopf-Wand*

Wobei die meisten Kinder eher im Hintergrund sich aufhalten und ned wirklich auffallen wollen und versuchen sich zu benehmen.

MFG


----------



## Klos1 (12. Juli 2009)

Toddy37 schrieb:


> Hir mal eine Umfrage was ihr davon haltet das WoW ab 18 sein soll oder das so ein auszeinung wie bei Ziggaretten drauf ist .



Du meinst sowas wie: "Achtung! Der Genuß von Wow verursacht Augenkrebs!"?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doenerman (12. Juli 2009)

AB 18 !!!



Weil mir die ganzen Schulblagen auf den Sack gehen !!!!


----------



## Bral (12. Juli 2009)

Ich habe zwar mit "Ja" gestimmt, beziehe mich aber dabei weniger auf das Effektive Alter, sondern eher auf das "Relative". Will heissen, das ich nicht dagegen bin, wenn Spieler unter 18 Jahren dieses Spiel spielen, sondern nur das ich dagegen bin, wenn Spieler deren Geistiges und Soziales Niveau diese Grenze unterschreiten, an diesem Spiel teilnehmen.

Grüße


----------



## masterpicher (12. Juli 2009)

Also ich persönlich spiele nicht mehr, weil ich gemerkt habe, dass es mich wirklich süchtig macht. Doch es bringt ja so oder so nichts. Die, die sich nicht beherrschen können, könnten ja das Tool für die Eltern, wo man bestimmen kann won wann bis wann man spielen darf benutzen. Wer wirklich spielen will kommt so oder so irgendwie an das Spiel ran.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamikus (12. Juli 2009)

WTF soll das bringen? WoW ab 18?! Daran is nur der volldepp von Pfeiffer schuld der wow zum ballerspiel erklärt hat-.- hoffenlich hat ihn wer aufgekärt...
Aber jeder 10Jährige , der WoW hat wirds nicht mehr hergeben und die sonstigen <18 auch nicht. Außerdem alle heulen dass das Spiel süchtig macht... ich kanns echt nimme hörn. Schaltet doch ganz einfach nach  maximal 3h (raids ausgenommen) den pc ab und raidet nicht die ganze woche schon spielt ihr nicht lang genug um als süchtig eingestuft zu werden. Sucht euch draußen nochn paar Freunde und verbringt zeit mit ihnen, schon seid ihr dem reallife einen schritt näher gekommen und fotzt bei gelegenheit die dummen Politiker, die hams nötig!!! 

Sry für die Antwort aber ich musste mich zu diesem thema einfach ma auslassn

P.S.: Ich geb Allexiella recht. Das kommt tatsächlich immer öfter vor weil Eltern sehen dasse so ruhe vor heulenden Kindern haben und glauben nix mehr in der Erziehung machen zu müssen


----------



## Batrion (12. Juli 2009)

Mohoin

Nein ich hab hier keine kommies durchgelesen.
Nein ich finde nicht das WoW ab 18 sein sollte, ich selber bin 16 Jahre alt, spiele aber auch gar kein WoW mehr, könnte mir also egal sein, aber wenn es ab 18 ist, ist doch die Mehrheit der Spieler weg oder Irre ich mich? Ich kenne die Zahlen nicht, wie viele unter 18 sind und wie viele Über, aber ich denke mal das sehr viele WoW Spieler unter 18 sind.

Wenn dann so viele Spieler weg sind, ist es auch ziemlich schwer Leute für eine Gruppe zu finden würde ich sagen.
Okay, man könnte die Serveranzahl reduzieren, dass so wieder mehr Spieler auf einem Server sind.

Also meiner Meinung nach, sollte WoW nicht ab 18 sein

LG


----------



## Anduris (12. Juli 2009)

*Größter Scheiß!*
*WoW ab 18? Sind alle unter 18 dumme Kiddys?
Kiddy sein kommt nicht aufs Alter an, sondern auf die Person.*

Von daher? Was soll der Grund sein?
Wenn ihr jetzt damit kommt, dass Kinder oder Jugendliche dadurch ihr Leben, also Schule usw. vernachlässigen oder Amokläufe planen.. 
das können Personen mit 18+ genauso


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (12. Juli 2009)

Wer weiss.. vllt. haben die ganzen Serienmörder, Terroristen etc. vor ihren taten erst WoW oder CSS gespielt.
Ich glaub aber Amokläufer, Mörder , Terroristen gibts schon etwas länger als Computerspiele, bin mir aber nicht sicher. :/
Frage mich welches Spiel erst die Sexualstraftäter gespielt haben.. Larry? Irgend ein Spiel muss ja schliesslich dafür die schuld haben. :/

Doom3, GTA4, Crysis, UT3 was noch alles? ist doch alles ab 16/18 bringt das etwas? Im spiel begegnet man Minderjährige in massen.
Ich kenne viele Kids hier in der Nachbarschaft ab 11 und fast alle spielen zuhause GTA, Counterstrike oder Wolfenstein. Auch sämtliche Horror/Porno Filme kennen die.
Warum werden die nach 12Uhr Erotikanzeigen nicht abgeschafft im Fernseher? Oder diese online Kinofilme und Porno Seiten wo man alles in voller länge und unzensiert anschauen kann.
Darüber redet keiner, den schliesslich mag ja jeder Erwachsener Pornofilme und Extreme gewaltfilme -.-

Ob ab 18 oder nicht, es macht kein unterschied, das Spiel wird nicht sich weigern zu installieren oder starten weil der benutzer zu Jung ist.
Man kann WoW ab 18 machen, aber die ganzen idioten die ich kenne sind leider schon weit über 18 und werden fröhlich weiter ihren unsinn auf dem Server treiben.


----------



## boneart (12. Juli 2009)

Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen, dass Blizzard ganz einfach ein paar Server so einrichten sollte, dass man nur mit entsprechenden Werten eines durchzuführenden IQ- sowie Sozialverhaltenstests Zugang erhält.
Damit wäre allen gedient.
Denn, ein Idiot sein hat nicht immer etwas mit ein Kind sein zu tun.

Alle, die sich gerne in "gehobenerer Gesellschaft" bewegen, können dies auf solchen Servern tun.
All jene, welchen es nicht vergönnt sein mag sich in solche Spären zu erheben, müssen dann mit Ihresgleichen vorlieb nehmen.
Aber selten sollte es dabei zu Problemen kommen, denn Gleiches gesellt sich ja gern.

Solch ein Klassendenken ist sicherlich nicht immer förderlich, aber mit Bezug auf WoW wäre es für einige Spieler eine Entlastung, sich nicht weiter mit Leuten abgeben zu müssen, die nicht einmal die rudimentärsten Formen der Kommunikation beherrschen.

Ich bin nicht dafür, dass man jüngere Mitspieler vollkommen ausgrenzt.
Denn
1. Gibt es auch unter jenen einige die sich zu benehmen wissen.
und
2. Muss doch irgendwo das Geld herkommen um wenigstens ein minimales Maß an Qualität zu erhalten.

Das Suchtpotenzial betreffend, wäre es aber wirklich schön, wenn vielleicht die Eltern einiger Mitspieler darüber aufgeklärt würden, was dieses und ähnliche Spiele mit einem Menschen zu tun vermögen, wenn nicht in gewisser Form Einhalt geboten wird, solange man davon ausgehen kann, dass dieser Mensch, wie alt auch immer er sein mag, nicht das Vermögen hat zu entscheiden wann es genug ist.

Was dieses betrifft, werde ich mich hier nun aber nicht weiter auslassen, denn sonst würde dieser Beitrag noch 3 Seiten lang...


----------



## Batrion (12. Juli 2009)

boneart schrieb:


> Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen, dass Blizzard ganz einfach ein paar Server so einrichten sollte, dass man nur mit entsprechenden Werten eines durchzuführenden IQ- sowie Sozialverhaltenstests Zugang erhält.
> Damit wäre allen gedient.
> Denn, ein Idiot sein hat nicht immer etwas mit ein Kind sein zu tun.
> 
> ...



Es geht nicht darum, dass sie sich nicht benehmen! Es geht darum das es zu brutal ist *hust*, das ist der Grund


----------



## Schokoboy (12. Juli 2009)

vr35i schrieb:


> also 18 muss nich sein aber 16 finde ich ok denn ich denke mit 12 oder 13 jahren braucht man nicht vorn pc hängen und irgendwas spielt is meine meinung


Aber mit 16 ? Mit 16 Sollte man Party machen da darf man das wenigstens schon =D 
Mir isses Lieber Das Die 12 , 13 , 14 Jährigen vorm Pc hänegn anstatt sich zu besaufen oder ähnliches meine Meinung darüber =D


----------



## mimoun (12. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab mal für ''Nein'' gestimmt.

Es wär so oder so einfach sinnlos.Ihr kennt doch diese Gta spiele wo gewalt sex und drogs und die unter 16-18 völlig verboten ist aber es hat fast jeder 3te unter 16-18 so ein spiel also völlig sinnlos.

hab mal so ein Satz gelesen der ganz gut hier passt:Ob groß oder klein jeder kann ein kiddie sein.


----------



## boneart (12. Juli 2009)

Batrion schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass sie sich nicht benehmen! Es geht darum das es zu brutal ist *hust*, das ist der Grund


Nun,.. Das ist schon ein echt derbst brutales Spiel...
Fabelwesen auf den Kopf hauen und solche Sachen.
Man man man,.. Und ich dachte immer Shooter wären die Messlatte für so etwas.
Aber naja, wenn man das so sieht, dann sollten auch die Nachrichten der Privaten, sowie der öffentlich Rechtlichen indiziert werden.
Was da alle paar Tage (oder je nach dem was gerade so in der Welt passiert, sogar alle paar Stunden) gezeigt wird, ist wahrlich schlimmer, als das Bisschen "buff" "päng" "pow" hier im Spiel.

Mal ehrlich,.. In jedem zweiten Klassenzimmer herrschen heute Zustände die schlimmer sind als die Geschehnisse in WoW.
Und das liegt sicher zu einem Teil an Mitteln wie einigen Spielen die sich auf diversen Computern jüngerer Nutzer befinden.
Aber so lange Eltern sich einen Scheiss um ihre Kinder scheren, andere Authoritäten nicht mehr greifen, weil sie entwaffnet wurden und die Politik nur dummes Gerede oder noch dümmere Handlungen zu Tage fördert, anstatt Probleme schon in der Basis zu behandeln, so lange wird auch eine Altersbeschränkung in einem fast hamlosen Spiel wie World of Warcraft nichts bringen.


----------



## Pusillin (12. Juli 2009)

Völlig schwachsinnig, die USK
hat strenge richtlinien, nach denen sie Spielen eine ALtersfreigabe zuteilen müssen, da ist kein "Spielraum".
Der Suchtfaktor ist bis jetzt keines der kriterien.

(Habe mal ein Casino-PC-Spiel gesehen,
USK: 0
FSK: 18

Die USK schaut sich das Spiel an, es kommt kein bisschen gewalt vor,
nichtmal ansatzweise. deswegen ab 0.
Aber da glücksspiele erst ab 18 sind (in echt) und leicht süchtig und pleite machen können,
wird es erst ab 8 empfohlen.

kinderspiele mit ein wenig gewalt 
(gibt es eigentlich in jedem film der altersstufe),
wenn auch nur leicht, sind ab 6, bei stärkerer gewalt mit töten ab 12,
etc.

Allerhöchstens die FSK wird ab 18 sein,
aber an die muss man sich nicht halten.
Wenn die USK ab 18 sein sollte, müsste man erstmal die gesetze ändern,
und das kann dauern, glaubt mir, vor allem bei 
eher unwichtigen themen für die politik.


----------



## Kemog (13. Juli 2009)

WoW wirkt durch die bunte Grafik sehr kindlich,deshalb versteh ich nicht was die mit einer USK 18 wollen!Diese ganzen fiktiven Wesen usw. wirken eigtl. harmlos!Es gibt Spiele die wurden falsch eingestuft,aber die Einstufung von WoW ist gerecht!


----------



## Murloc92 (13. Juli 2009)

vr35i schrieb:


> also 18 muss nich sein aber 16 finde ich ok denn ich denke mit 12 oder 13 jahren braucht man nicht vorn pc hängen und irgendwas spielt is meine meinung


man brauch aber auch nicht mit 18+ vor dem PC hängen um Stunden lang zu zocken oder?


----------



## fleshed (13. Juli 2009)

wenn der thread ersteller jetzt damit meint das kidies rausgehen sollen wegen zuwnig skill unso. dann muss ihc mit nein antworten

wenn er aber auf das suchtpotenzial des spiels hindeutet muss ich mit ja antworten hmm.

meiner meinung nach ist es auch eine aufgabe der erziehungsberechtigten dafür zu sorgen das ihr kind sich nicht in dieser welt verliert


----------



## Tyrnaar (13. Juli 2009)

Ich bin hin- und her gerissen...
Suchtpotential und gefährliche Inhalte.. blödsinn... daher dagegen.
Die aussicht, von weniger Kiddies* belästigt zu werden.. zufriedenstellend... daher dafür
Das Wissen, dass es so oder so nicht realisierbar ist, macht die ganze Diskussion allerdings unnötig.

*Mir ist bewusst, dass es Vernünftige U-18s gibt, mit denen ich gerne spielen und raiden würde. Der erhebliche Anteil, bei denen das nicht der Fall ist, überwiegt aber leider. Wenn es nach mir ginge, gäb es gar keine Alters- sondern eine IQ-Vorraussetzung. Das mag für einige Leute unfair erscheinen, jedoch habe ich nie behauptet, kein Egoist zu sein.


----------



## Nimby (13. Juli 2009)

was fürn scheiß O.o
man kann von cola abhängig werden (kann man wirklich) und die is auch nich ab 18.
außerdem können leute,die 18 sind,auch abhängig werden,also ist das kein argument.

die ganzen arbeitlosen asis suchen bloß was,damit sie in ruhe spielen können,und keine kiddies im weg sind.

diese ewige diskusion ~.~
es bringt doch sowieso nichts


----------



## Orcoro (13. Juli 2009)

bin zwar selbst noch unter ab 18, aber manchmal muss ich mir trotzdem an den kopf langen, zum teil rennen da echt so 9 jährige kinder rumm die meinen sind sind so top...da wünscht man sich schon als ne richtige Altersbeschränkung. und selbst wenns ab 18 ( vilt auch nur 16.) kommen würde, dann rennen die ganzen kiddys zu ihren eltern, flennen sich aus, dann läuft der acc halt über die eltern und da kann auch kein schwein was ändern.


----------



## Thí (13. Juli 2009)

Toddy37 schrieb:


> ... oder das so ein auszeinung wie bei Ziggaretten drauf ist .



Duden lässt Grüßen.


----------



## Afrit (13. Juli 2009)

Diese Diskusion ist eh unötig.
Was bringt es wenn WoW ab 18 Ist?
Die Allgemeinheit wird sich noch weiter von SPielen wie WoW distanzieren,da diese jetzt ja auch ab 18 sind -.-
Naja die ganzen Kleinen Kiddys werden eh weiter zocken da der Acc ja eh schon über die Elter läuft.


----------



## MACerle (13. Juli 2009)

Wird Blizzard nicht durchsetzen lassen. Es spielen zu viele unter 18 jährige WoW. (ich auch.....)


----------



## MuuHn (13. Juli 2009)

Nein , weil es nicht vom Alter abhängt , ob man eine gewisse "geistige reife" besitzt oder nicht. Auch jemand , der 40 ist , kann denken wie ein 12j.


----------



## MACerle (13. Juli 2009)

MuuHn schrieb:


> Nein , weil es nicht vom Alter abhängt , ob man eine gewisse "geistige reife" besitzt oder nicht. Auch jemand , der 40 ist , kann denken wie ein 12j.



Die Vorstellung das 40 jährige wie 12 jährige denken ist gruselig...


----------



## T0b1b! (13. Juli 2009)

Nimby schrieb:


> die ganzen arbeitlosen asis suchen bloß was,damit sie in ruhe spielen können,und keine kiddies im weg sind.



hehe made my day^^


----------



## Norjena (13. Juli 2009)

MACerle schrieb:


> Die Vorstellung das 40 jährige wie 12 jährige denken ist gruselig...



Kommt aber durchaus hin, ist immer abhängig von der Person welche "wahre" Reife sie besitzt.


----------



## mimoun (13. Juli 2009)

MACerle schrieb:


> Die Vorstellung das 40 jährige wie 12 jährige denken ist gruselig...



Und deswegen heist es ja:Ob groß oder klein jeder kann ein kiddie sein. Stimmts?


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juli 2009)

Vrost schrieb:


> Oder: Blizzard öffnet einen Server für ü30 auf den man gegen Altersnachweis kostenlos transen kann...


Altersnachweis und Rechtschreibtest! Ich bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F.E.R.R.I.S. (13. Juli 2009)

Ich finde WoW sollte komplett verboten werden!


----------



## Norjena (13. Juli 2009)

F.E.R.R.I.S. schrieb:


> Ich finde WoW sollte komplett verboten werden!



Hättest du eine stichhaltige Argumentation hinzugefügt könnten wir darüber diskutieren...allerdings hinterlasst dein Post keinerlei Grundlage dafür.


----------



## Kasska (13. Juli 2009)

"Ich finde wow sollte komplett verboten werden!"

Kannst du Gründe nennen oder wars nur nen Beitrag um dich unbeliebt zu machen da du sonst nix zu tun hast ?

Dass man sich dann solche sachen überhaupt anschaut obwohl mans nicht mag is schon komisch genug aber dann noch sowas zu schreiben der hit..

Mfg: Kâsska  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MACerle (13. Juli 2009)

Erster Beitrag in einem WoW Forum:

Ich finde WoW sollte komplett verboten werden.

Manche Leute haben anscheinend auch ohne WoW zu spielen kein Leben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shapalin (13. Juli 2009)

Salflur schrieb:


> ich glaube manche vergessen das pc-spiele eigtl für leute unter 18 und vlt bis 25 sind.
> 
> denk ich mir jedenfalls




ich glaube du solltest das denken lassen ^^


----------



## Grimmzahn (13. Juli 2009)

Kokoros schrieb:


> Es ist sinnlos, da du das Spiel immer noch bekommst, und es wäre eine ziemliche beschneidung unserer Freiheit etwas zu tun, nach dem uns ist. Der gut Mann der diesen Spruch abgelassen hat hört warscheinlich nur von Negativen fällen. Ich gebe offen zu das ich WoW süchtig bin , aber ich kann es in Maßen halten, da auch meine Eltern davür sorgen. Dennoch hatte ich dieses Zeugniss einen Durchschnitt von 2.1 und ich spiele seit 2 Jahren xD



Wird die Sprachrichtigkeit jetzt nicht mehr bewertet?


----------



## Recc (13. Juli 2009)

bei den meisten was ich hier so lese kann scheint es mir so das viele total am thama vorbei schrammen...

es geht weder um gewalt oder geistige reife oder wasweißichwas

sondern um das suchtpotential
und wenn einer über 18 am rechner sitzt da ist das sein Problem weil er es ja alleine entscheiden kann.

Ich denke das wow ab 18 keine instanz ist aber eine elterliche genemigung wäre schon ein schritt in die richtige richtung

ob es sich umsetzten lässt oder nicht lass ich mal so stehen.


----------



## F.E.R.R.I.S. (13. Juli 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hättest du eine stichhaltige Argumentation hinzugefügt könnten wir darüber diskutieren...allerdings hinterlasst dein Post keinerlei Grundlage dafür.



Naja das liegt ja eigentlich auf der Hand. Zum einen Mal ist es sicher das WoW ein großes Suchtpotential hat...Ich meine ist ja nich normal das die 1/2 der wow Spieler 6 Stunden am Tag am zocken sind! Es ist schon verdammt unverschämt von Blizz das man (wenn man normal spielt) an die 5 Tage reine Spielzeit braucht um einen Char auf 80 zu spielen ... aber das allein reicht ja noch nicht aus mit 80 fängt ja alles eig erst an. Und ich denke da ist es egal ob man 12, 16, 18 oder sogar 40 ist.
Und auserdem hat WOW sogar schon Tote gefordert ... 
Deshalb finde ich dass WoW komplett verboten gehört.
PS: vielleicht würde das auch die Arbeitslossenzahlen etwas senken ^^


----------



## Aragorn1994 (13. Juli 2009)

Ich denke selbst unter 18 bleibt jedem selbst überlassen wie lange er spielt.
Auch die Eltern könnten unter 18 mal anpacken. Und ich denke das auch einige auf ,,Ja´´ gedrückt haben aus der Meinung ,, Ja sperrt die ganzen Kiddis weg, dann wirds besser auf den Servern´´.
Nochmal: WOW ab 18 Ist Banane. Ob du nun unter 18 süchtig bist oder über 18 süchtig bist, es macht keinen UNterschied.

Edit: soeinen Blödsin wie der über mir habe ich noch nie gehört. WOW hat Tote gefordert? Ja hat es. Leute die ihr Leben nicht unter Kontrolle haben, oder einfach nur geistig zurückgeblieben sind. Und wegen diesen Leuten soll WOW verboten werden. So ein Schwachsinn.


----------



## Glamourgirl (13. Juli 2009)

Auf Englisch Nur auf Englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auch wenn die deutsche Sprache meine Lieblingssprache ist.
Dann könnten diese ganzen Kinder mal gucken wie sie zurechtkommen Deutschland kann sowieso zu schlecht englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (13. Juli 2009)

Es sind auch schon Leute beim Kacken gestorben^^


----------



## Hanfgurke (13. Juli 2009)

Recc schrieb:


> [...]sondern um das suchtpotential
> und wenn einer über 18 am rechner sitzt da ist das sein Problem weil er es ja alleine entscheiden kann.



Denkst du Kinder und Jugendliche bis einschl. 17 sind unfähig so etwas selbst zu entscheiden? Ihre Freizeitgestaltung sollte doch wohl bitte ihnen selbst überlassen werden.


----------



## Recc (13. Juli 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Ich denke selbst unter 18 bleibt jedem selbst überlassen wie lange er spielt.
> Auch die Eltern könnten unter 18 mal anpacken. Und ich denke das auch einige auf ,,Ja´´ gedrückt haben aus der Meinung ,, Ja sperrt die ganzen Kiddis weg, dann wirds besser auf den Servern´´.
> Nochmal: WOW ab 18 Ist Banane. Ob du nun unter 18 süchtig bist oder über 18 süchtig bist, es macht keinen UNterschied.



Eben nicht...

der unterschied ist nämlich wer denn die Schuld daran bekommt wenn etwas wegen der sucht schiefgeht

Wenn ein noch nicht volljähriger wegen wow verhungert (wasweißich)
kommen die Eltern vermutlich in den Knast

Ab 18 kann man machen was man wil
Kindern unter 18 werden und müssen geschützt werden 

Deswegen sind alle anderen süchtig machenden Konsumgüter auch erst ab 18 erlaubt

Nur kann man wow mit (zb) glücksspiel vergleichen?
Wenn ja dann MüSSEN konsequenzen drauß gezogen werden



Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Denkst du Kinder und Jugendliche bis einschl. 17 sind unfähig so etwas selbst zu entscheiden? Ihre Freizeitgestaltung sollte doch wohl bitte ihnen selbst überlassen werden.


Unfähig nicht, aber darum geht es auch nicht!
Sondern was dürfen sie und was nicht!


gruß
Recc


----------



## Leviathan666 (13. Juli 2009)

Also die Idee ist nicht übel, großes Lob! 
Auf jeden Fall besser als WoW ganz zu verbieten...

Aber wenn das passiert, müssten auf noch viel mehr Dingen diese Warnung drauf - nicht nur auf Videospielen.


----------



## Comp4ny (13. Juli 2009)

Die Pornografischen, fast Empörende, Inhalte in WoW sind das letzte!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man TÖTET sich durch eine Welt voller Merkwürdiger "Tränke & Nahrung" ... und man MUSS regelmässig "Magic Pilze" zu sich nehmen
um zu Überleben!!!

EINE ABSOLUTE USK-18 ENTSCHEIDUNG MUSS DAHER GEFÄLLT WERDE !!! --- VOTE >> JA!

===========




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In gewisserweise stimmt das sogar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxVesraxX (13. Juli 2009)

also grundsätzlich denk ich nein aber wen sie es so machen sollten man bedenken es gibt 13 jährige 
die an zigarretten und alkohol ran kommen? 
oO dan wirst ja noch einfacher an WoW ran zu kommen xD
2t der/die/das wo WoW ab 18 haben will soll lieber mal drüber nachdenken was WIRKLICH nötig ist.





So und nun zerreist mich >.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragaron (13. Juli 2009)

Hm,

ich denke, dass dieses Thema (Freigabe von Spielen) an Bedeutung gewinnen wird. Denn die Spielsucht, die man bis dato von Spielautomaten kannte, kommt nun mit wachsenden Zahlen auch bei PC oder Konsolenspielen vor. Es einfach zu ignorieren währe glaube ich falsch.
Und WoW hat schon ein gewisses Suchtpotenzial. Und die logische Konsequenz wäre dann FSK18.

Allerdings hoffe ich, dass der Spieleindustrie ein Mechanismus einfällt, wie man die Sucht in den Griff bekommt (also gar nicht erst süchtig wird) - dieser Weg würde mir besser gefallen.


----------



## Rirrindor (13. Juli 2009)

totaler schwachsinn WoW ab 18 zu machen, denn die ganzen kiddies die sich so daneben benehmen werden es selbst dann noch von ihren neureichen,nichtsüberwachenden Eltern bekommen. Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass auch ziemlich viele Erwachsene(zum Teil über 40) sich extrem daneben benehmen, das Alter ist also nicht so entscheidend, auf die Art Mensch kommt es an


----------



## Daaniel (13. Juli 2009)

MHH spinne ich oder bin ich der einzigste der meint "Wieder ein unnötiger thread"?

Ich finde es kommt doch nicht auf das Alter an, sondern auf die Reife des Menschen... Das heißt es sind nicht nur die unter 18 bzw. 16 die sich wie kiddys benehmen sondern es gibt sicherlich auch genug leute die 16+ sind und sich wie 12 benehmen...

WoW Ab 18??
NEIN! -.-


----------



## DonIcognito (13. Juli 2009)

Die Umfrage ist doch echt mal Müll. Die Leute die älter sind als 18 werden höchstwahrscheinlich das "Ja" anklicken und die unter 18 das "Nein". Dazu muss man kein Hellseher sein. 
Und auch in Shootern etc. die eig erst ab 18 sind gibts genug Leute, die keine 18 sind. Soll heissen die Altersfreigabe wird wohl kaum etwas ändern.


----------



## Anduris (13. Juli 2009)

Und wenn WoW ab 18 ist? Man kommt trotzdem an das Spiel dran.

@DonIcognito: wahrscheinlich ist das so.. die vergessen halt, dass sie auch mal Kinder waren.


----------



## Bloodyboy (13. Juli 2009)

Klares Ja zu der Warnung ! Es KANN definitiv süchtig machen. Also warum sollte man nicht davor gewarnt werden? 
Das mit dem ab 18 ist so ne Sache da weiß ich nicht was ich für richtig halten sollte... eher ab 16
mfg =D


----------



## Krazel (13. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab zwar mit WoW aufgehört hab selbst als 15jähriger dieses jahr nicht genug zeit zum zocken abschluss und so ^.^ aber wenn die wirlich so eine Warnung wie die von denn Zigaretten auf die wow verpackung drauf knallen kauf ich mir das spiel ganz neu und geb denn alten acc auf diese Warnung würd sich nur zu gut an meiner Wand machen*gg*
also ich glaub dann wrd die spielerzahl aug die 18mio rutschen das wäre einfach nur geil xD


----------



## Lexxer240 (13. Juli 2009)

zigaretten und bier können auch süchtig machen..aber habe auf bier noch nie ne warnung gelesen..finde es trotzdem gut wen man Bei WoW eine sperre einbaut und zwar für jeden je nach alter es kan nicht sein das 24 jährige leute 48 stunden am stück spielen das ist nicht mehr normal....gut man sagt schon man kan machen was man will aber leute das ist ein game man kan nicht sein ganzes leben nach dem dreck richten und wen man abends ins bett geht sollte man sich nicht berlegen was man morgen so in WoW alles treibt...

vote for RL


----------



## Snoxy (13. Juli 2009)

Diese Diskussion gab es schon zigtausend Mal.

Zum süchtig werden: Das hat nix mit dem Alter zu tun, unter 18 können da sogar Eltern helfen während Leuten über 18 meistens die Kontrolle fehlt, z. B. weil sie alleine leben

Zum besserwerden auf den Servern: Genau solcher Quatsch. Es gibt auch ü18 jährige die sich komplett falsch verhalten und umgekehrt  u18 jährige die sehr viel drauf haben und sich zu benehmen wissen.
Hat eher was mit geistiger Reife zu tun.
Soviel dazu

MfG


----------



## Gnorfal (13. Juli 2009)

Jupp! Und deswegen sollte WoW nicht ab 18, sondern das Installieren mit nem IQ Test verknüpft werden.
Das wäre ein viel besserer Filter, als dieser ab 18 Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katerli (13. Juli 2009)

ich hab für Ja gestimmt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golorin (13. Juli 2009)

Blizz würde WoW niemals ab 18 machen die würden dann viele weniger einnehmen^^ 

Ausserdem würden ältere jüngeren das spiel einfach kaufen das würde reingarnix ändern =P


----------



## Ayén (13. Juli 2009)

liebend gerne erst ab 18 jahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (13. Juli 2009)

wieso ednn bitte schön ab 18 ?
es gibt vielleicht kiddys die rum flamen etc und unter 18 sind, jedoch bestimmt genau, wenn nicht sogar mehr leute über 18 die einfach nur arrogant, naiv und eh niemand brauch/möchte.

ausserdem ist es meist sehr amüsant ; D


----------



## black_assassin (13. Juli 2009)

Ich finde diese ganze Diskussion irgendwie mühselig...

Sobald man 3 Seiten gelesen hat rotieren die gleichen Argumente einfach in einer Schleife.

Fakt ist, dass WoW mit Grund ab 12 eingestuft ist. Die bei der USK sind ja nicht blöd.

Fakt ist, dass das Alter absolute keine Rolle spielt, auf das Verhalten einer Person im Chat.
Was eine Rolle spielt ist der Charakter und nichts anderes. (Piepsige Stimmen im TS mal rausgenommen)
WoW ab 18 würde zwar die Menge der Idioten verringern, aber der Prozenzsatz an Trotteln würde gleichbleiben.

Fakt ist auch, dass es die Aufgabe der ELTERN (nicht Staat, nicht Schule!!) ist ihre Kinder zu erziehen/beoabachten.
Wenn diese nur noch in Azeroth rumheizen, sollte das den Eltern auffallen.
Sollten die Eltern also ihrer Aufgabe gerecht werden wenn der Sprössling süchtig wird, sollte er ziemlich bald nen gezogenen Stecker haben.

Das immerwieder aufgeführte Argument der Gewaltverherrlichung ist eine Farce. WoW bewegt sich in einer Fantasy/Mystic-Welt.
So wie auch jedes Märchen. Und Gebrüder Grimm sind jetzt auch nicht gerade Unschuldslämmer.
Sie werden allerdings toleriert, da sie Kulturgut sind....... wart mal da war was..... Computerspiele sind nach EU-Recht ebenfalls Kulturgut.



PS: Vote for Close... der Thread hat seinen Sinn schon lange verloren


----------



## Bloodyboy (13. Juli 2009)

Ich spiele auch gerne Css und da sind min. 20-30% unter 16, obwohl das spiel erst ab 16 ist. Ich fänds trotzdem gut wenn wow vill ab 16 oder 18 wäre, das würde zumindest ein paar Eltern und Kinder (zocker) zum nachdenken anregen.


----------



## Darth Cadus (13. Juli 2009)

Golorin schrieb:


> Blizz würde WoW niemals ab 18 machen die würden dann viele weniger einnehmen^^
> 
> Ausserdem würden ältere jüngeren das spiel einfach kaufen das würde reingarnix ändern =P



Widerspruch in sich?!
Was denn nun?
Nehmen sie weniger ein, weil die Jüngeren nicht mehr spielen können oder bleibts einfach beim Alten weil dann die Älteren das Spiel kaufen?


----------



## GreenIsaac (13. Juli 2009)

black_assassin schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass das Alter absolute keine Rolle spielt, auf das Verhalten einer Person im Chat.



Das muss ich widersprechen... Ich habe schon zuviele Beispiele gesehen, in denen genau dies der Fall ist.
WoW ab 12 ist einfach ein wenig zu jung. Ab 14 oder so würde alles schon ein wenig besser machen. Mal davon abgesehen das es trotzdem alle unter 14 weiterhin spielen würde... Wie oben schon erwähnt CSS, da spielen auch alle unter 16 Jahren und Foltern alle mit ihren Stimmen im VoiceChat -_-


----------



## Schnachnase (13. Juli 2009)

Toddy37 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Hir mal eine Umfrage was ihr davon haltet das WoW ab 18 sein soll oder das so ein auszeinung wie bei Ziggaretten drauf ist .
> 
> ...




Am besten wäre ab 21 meiner Meinung. Die Altersfreigabe sollte sowieso geändert werden, das man volljährig nur ab 21 ist.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (13. Juli 2009)

mir ist es relativ egal. sieht man das hohe suchtpotential von wow, macht eine freigabe ab 18 jahren schon sinn. 

was das gefalame und die sogenannten "kiddies" angeht: das niveau der wow community würde durch diese altersbeschränkung mit sicherheit nicht stark ansteigen. es ist nunmal fakt, dass sich viele wow-spieler einfach nicht zu benehmen wissen....und da sind auch einige dabei, die ihr 18. lebensjahr schon vor langer zeit hinter sich gesassen haben.


----------



## Norjena (13. Juli 2009)

GreenIsaac schrieb:


> Das muss ich widersprechen... Ich habe schon zuviele Beispiele gesehen, in denen genau dies der Fall ist.
> WoW ab 12 ist einfach ein wenig zu jung. Ab 14 oder so würde alles schon ein wenig besser machen. Mal davon abgesehen das es trotzdem alle unter 14 weiterhin spielen würde... Wie oben schon erwähnt CSS, da spielen auch alle unter 16 Jahren und Foltern alle mit ihren Stimmen im VoiceChat -_-



Und genau das kommt von jemanden mit 4 halbnackten Mangamädchen in der Signatur und als Avatar?

Hm...zeugt eigentlich nicht gerade von fortgeschrittener geistiger Reife..nicht persöhnlich nehmen, aber eine objektivere Sichtweiße würde sicherlich nicht schaden.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

Schnachnase schrieb:


> das man volljährig nur ab 21 ist.



so ne scheiss hab ich selten gehört


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (13. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> so ne scheiss hab ich selten gehört



das liegt nur daran, dass du oft nicht richtig zuhörst. schalte mal dein tv-gerät ein und zappe jeweils eine stunde auf pro7, rtl, rtl2, sat1, nimm einen schreibblock und einen stift zur hand, dann notiere dir jeden spruch den du als scheiße empfindest. ich wette mit dir, dass die seiten deines blockes nicht ausreichen werden (zumindest nicht bei einem halbwegs gebildeten menschen).

ab 21 volljährig? muss nicht sein. beim heutigen bildungsstand der jugendlichen wäre dies jedoch angebracht. zu deiner information, erwachsen ist man mit 18 rechtlich gesehen nicht. erst ab 21 wird zu 100% das erwachsenen-strafrecht angewand. die volljährigkeit wird mit einem vollendeten 18. lebensjahr erreicht, erwachsen ist man erst mit 21. warum eigentlich als volljährig gelten, wenn man bei fehlverhalten nicht die vollen konsequenzen zu tragen hat? demnach kann ich den gedankengang deines vorposters nachvollziehen.


----------



## FreakyStyle (13. Juli 2009)

Die wievielte "WoW ab 18?"-Abstimmung ist das nun? Wie oft wollt ihr immer zu den gleichen Ergebnissen kommen, die gleichen Argumente für das Für und Wieder hören? Wenn es diese Abstimmung nicht mindestens einmal im Monat gibt, sterben dann Leute?


----------



## Thornbearer (13. Juli 2009)

Eine höhere Altersbeschränkung bringt rein garnichts.
WoW ist weder Erziehungsersatz, noch eine Entschuldigung für mangelnde Selbstverantwortung.
Rauchen ist auch ab 18, es steht sogar noch eine Warnung auf der Packung, dass erhöhte Suchtgefahr besteht, und trotzdem flüchten sich immer wieder neue in die Sucht.... und sind SELBER SCHULD!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (13. Juli 2009)

FreakyStyle schrieb:


> Die wievielte "WoW ab 18?"-Abstimmung ist das nun? Wie oft wollt ihr immer zu den gleichen Ergebnissen kommen, die gleichen Argumente für das Für und Wieder hören? Wenn es diese Abstimmung nicht mindestens einmal im Monat gibt, sterben dann Leute?



merke für die zukunft: schau auf das datum an dem dieses thema eröffnet wurde und dann gib einen sinnvollen post dazu ab.


----------



## Irkirtark (13. Juli 2009)

was über 50% Ja WTF was seiten ihr für Ärsche


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (13. Juli 2009)

Irkirtark schrieb:


> was über 50% Ja WTF was seiten ihr für Ärsche



schau dir deinen beitrag an.....dann wirst du vieleicht erkennen warum.


----------



## meerp (13. Juli 2009)

Man sollte mal gesagt haben, dass das "WoW ab 18" zeug ledeglich Ablenkung der richtigen Probleme ist!
Alle die für "Ja" gevotet haben sind meiner Meinung nach meinungslos, oder beflamen alles und jeden als "Kiddys" , haben jedoch keine Ahnung, dass das nur eine SINNFREIE Allgemeinung ist!
Augen auf!

mit diesen Wörtern Mfg Meerp


----------



## king1608 (13. Juli 2009)

Man sollte das Suchtpotential schon nicht unterschätzen, aber was bringt das ab 18 ? DIe die es jezt Spielen +/- 11 Millionen werden eh nicht aufhöhren bzw ihren Eltern auf die Nase reiben wenn sie Minderjährig sind. 
Und zu sagen "Ja aber wenn die Eltern..." Ich würde Schätzen unter den Minderjährigen WoWlern wissen 70 % der Eltern nichtmal was davon, warum auch "nur" ein Spiel (Schlimm genug solche Threads überhaupt aufmachen zu müssen.
Währe auch eher für WoW ab 16 das würde die Anzahl der 11jährigen Kinder schonmal verringern.

Naja wie auch immer Vote 4 WoW ab 16.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (13. Juli 2009)

meerp schrieb:


> Man sollte mal gesagt haben, dass das "WoW ab 18" zeug ledeglich Ablenkung der richtigen Probleme ist!
> Alle die für "Ja" gevotet haben sind meiner Meinung nach meinungslos, oder beflamen alles und jeden als "Kiddys" , haben jedoch keine Ahnung, dass das nur eine SINNFREIE Allgemeinung ist!



du solltest dir evtl mal 5 minuten zeit nehmen und einige begründungen durchlesen. du wirst überrascht sein, einige haben sogar hand und fuß. wahnsinn oder? von welchen problemen soll denn eine "wow ab 18" debatte ablenken? nenne mir nur ein wichtiges innen- oder außenpolitsches problem, das von "wow ab 18" übertitelt wird?

ich wollte ja mit "nein" abstimmen, jedoch bin ich zu einem freien handeln aus eigenem willen leider nicht in der lage. du hast mich erwischt und ich schäme mich dafür....


----------



## FreakyStyle (13. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> merke für die zukunft: schau auf das datum an dem dieses thema eröffnet wurde und dann gib einen sinnvollen post dazu ab.



Und es ist trotzdem der 173463te Thread zu diesem Thema, und es wird wie immer auf das gleiche rauskommen.


----------



## Assor (13. Juli 2009)

Gratulation an den Threadersteller und einen Großteil der Community!
Ihr, genau ihr die diese Umfrage beantwortet habt, habt es statistisch bewiesen!
Die Buffed Community ist klischeebehaftet. Ihr seid statistisch gesehen solche Menschen, die denken, weil ein Araber ein Selbstmordattentat verübt, dass der Islam die Wurzel des Bösen ist. Ihr seid die Menschen, die wegen ihrem Alzheimererkrankten Opa, Menschen über 55 den Führerschein aus Prinzip wegnehmen wollt. Ihr seid solche Menschen, die innerhalb einer Gruppe oder eines Wertes die extremsten Schwankungen und radikalsten Ausfälle als Norm betrachtet.

Gratulation - Hochachtungsvoll sich verbeugend, Assor


----------



## Einfach (13. Juli 2009)

Ich weiss net was ihr alle gegen diese angeblichen Kiddis habt. Seid Wotlk habe ich fast keine mehr getroffen, in meiner Gilde hat ein Pala der 13 Jahre ist, und der ist in vielen Fällen viel reifer als mancher der 18 Jahre alt ist.

Kleiner Tipp: Wenn ihr keine Kiddis mehr treffen wollt, einfach mit WoW aufhören, oder ganz einfach nicht beschweren.
Wie einer schon gesagt hat, würde man WoW ab 18 machen, wegen des Suchtpotenzials, müsste man auch den fernsehr ab 18 jahre freigeben, weil docht besteht das gleiche Suchtpotenzial.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (13. Juli 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> Ihr, genau ihr die diese Umfrage beantwortet habt, habt es statistisch bewiesen!
> Die Buffed Community ist klischeebehaftet. Ihr seid statistisch gesehen solche Menschen, die denken, weil ein Araber ein Selbstmordattentat verübt, dass der Islam die Wurzel des Bösen ist. Ihr seid die Menschen, die wegen ihrem Alzheimererkrankten Opa, Menschen über 55 den Führerschein aus Prinzip wegnehmen wollt. Ihr seid solche Menschen, die innerhalb einer Gruppe oder eines Wertes die extremsten Schwankungen und radikalsten Ausfälle als Norm betrachtet.



schlecht geträumt? oder spinnst dir diesen schwachsinn in einem wachzustand zusammen? da ich für wow ab 18 bin muss ich jetzt zwangsläufig jeden menschen albanischer abstammung als feind ansehen? interessante theorie. bin mal kurz afk um mich selbst zu finden und meine gedanken neu zu ordnen...bis gleich

...so wieder da. du hast recht, ich bin ein scheusal und will mein eigenes spiegelbild nicht mehr betrachten. könnte ich diese abstimmung doch nur rückgängig machen....warum hilft mir denn keiner? erhört meine flehenden schreie....


----------



## theduke666 (13. Juli 2009)

Also, momentan hat Anno 1404 einen weitaus höheren Suchtfaktor als... wie hiess das nochmal?... WOW oder so...


----------



## Chéckér (13. Juli 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Also, momentan hat Anno 1404 einen weitaus höheren Suchtfaktor als... wie hiess das nochmal?... WOW oder so...



definitiv nicht, allein schon wegen dem sogenannten "kopierschutz" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (13. Juli 2009)

Mhh Kopierschutz....? Der Crack ist seit 7 Tagen online!


----------



## Allysekos (13. Juli 2009)

ab 18 bringt nix,da es nicht weniger suchties werden und man von keinen boons befreit wird,manche Kinder spielen besser als große
/dagegen


----------



## Thaylo (13. Juli 2009)

lol kopierschutz...


----------



## Allysekos (13. Juli 2009)

Ach ja und die unter 18 ,die suchties sind hören mit wow nicht auf,die stellen einfach ihren Geburtstag paar Jahre früher und kaufen Prepaid Karten mithilfe von älteren Freund/Eltern/Bruder/...


----------



## Xeith (13. Juli 2009)

mmh Spiele auch World of Warcraft plus Erweiterungspacks bin schon seid dem jahr 2005 dabei, bin 16 Jahre und damals als ich angefamgen habe zu zocken war ich 13, und mir is noch nix aufgefallen das es den Körper beeintrechtigt oder man irg ein schaden bekommen hat, süchtig macht, finde World of Warcraft soll so bleiben FSK 12 Jahren gemäß 14 da ja nichts realistisches/GRafik nichts passiert, ich finde auch das Games allg soo wie sie wolln es gibt kein MaxAlter dafür zu zocken


----------



## Hackain (13. Juli 2009)

mmhh, ein thread inden ich sogar poste xD

also, ich wäre auch für "ab 16", einfach nur zur abschreckung der eltern damit diese eventuell ihren kindern dieses spiel nicht kaufen/ bzw. den account über sich laufen lassen. In jungen Jahren sollte man eventuell mehr Zeit in der realen welt verbringen, um freundschaften noch weiter auszubauen.

wobei ich es zwar mir wünschen würde es wäre möglich, doch es ist vermutlich unmöglich mit einer altersbeschränkung viel auszurichten, da die kinder die dieses spiel spielen wollen es sowieso von ihren eltern bekommen würden, es ist ja sogar gerade so, man muss für einen wow account 18 sein wegen der kosten, die eltern die das für ihre kinder machen oder slebst wow speilen werden es ihren kindern durch eine erhöhte altersbeschrenkung wohl nicht verbieten...

warnhinweise zur suchtgefahr halte ich für eine schwachsinnige idee, das suchtpotenzial von wow ist zwar höhr als das von vielen anderen spielen, aber alle kann süchtig machen, fehrnsehn, lesen, selbst sportarten, usw. 

(rechtschreibfehler dienen zur allgemeinen belustigung und sind extra eingebaut weil ich die letzten 3 tage nur 3h schlaf hatte, gute nacht xD)


----------



## Invisitor (13. Juli 2009)

Ich finds persönlich ne Geile Idee... und wenns nach mir geht sollte man vorher nen Deutsch und IQ-Test machen bevor man des Game installieren kann... das würde dann die ganzen Kiddis und die Hirnlosen Spamer kicken... und vorallem könnte man den Chat mal wieder verstehen und müsste nicht ständig raten was der eine oder andere gemeint hat... und zum installieren muss man dann noch ne Kopie des Personalausweißes per eMail oder Post an Blizzard schicken, welche als Bestätigung dann nen Code zurückschicken, mit dem man des spiel dann starten kann...
Zwar wäre unser Server dann noch "Alli-leerer" als er eh schon ist, aber wer braucht dieses Pack schon? xD

So long...
Invisitor <Déjà Vu> - [EU] Tichondrius

Ps.: Auch wenn ich jetzt ein paar Tipp-/Rechtschreibfehler reingepackt hab ist das kein Grund für Flaming, dieser Beitrag entstandt in Eile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SulTaNkx (13. Juli 2009)

ich bin zwar 24 , aber ich finde das spiel ist für kinder entwickelt worden also wär es total unfair wenn es auf einmal ab 18 wäre^^

wenn ihr kein bock auf kiddies habt , geht einfach in eine gilde die nur 18+ sucht
ansonsten AoC zoggen und gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (13. Juli 2009)

SulTaNkx schrieb:


> ich bin zwar 24 , aber ich finde das spiel ist für kinder entwickelt worden also wär es total unfair wenn es auf einmal ab 18 wäre^^


Stimmt auch wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## scheffl (13. Juli 2009)

macht das sinn ein game ab 18?    nein wo ein wille is da is auch ein weg hab auch schon mit 15 games gespielt mit fsk18 hat mich nich gejuckt heut zu tage is doch alles möglich wer solche games spielen will der tut das auch


----------



## Schlamm (13. Juli 2009)

scheffl schrieb:


> macht das sinn ein game ab 18?    nein wo ein wille is da is auch ein weg hab auch schon mit 15 games gespielt mit fsk18 hat mich nich gejuckt heut zu tage is doch alles möglich wer solche games spielen will der tut das auch


Alle wird das zwar nicht abhalten. Aber einige schon.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

meerp schrieb:


> Man sollte mal gesagt haben, dass das "WoW ab 18" zeug ledeglich Ablenkung der richtigen Probleme ist!
> Alle die für "Ja" gevotet haben sind meiner Meinung nach meinungslos, oder beflamen alles und jeden als "Kiddys" , haben jedoch keine Ahnung, dass das nur eine SINNFREIE Allgemeinung ist!
> Augen auf!
> 
> mit diesen Wörtern Mfg Meerp


Kiddy(hier benutzt mit der Definition über geistige Reife) mach den PC aus und schreib den Duden ab.
Warum sollte meine Stimme für "Ja" nicht meine Meinung sein? 
Andere Sucht erregende Dinge sind auch erst ab 18(Brandweinalkoholiker, Zigaretten etc) oder ganz verboten. Es ist leider wirklich so das Spiele wie WoW Suchtverhalten fördern oder begünstigen allein durch ihr Spielprinzip (immer bessere, mehr blinkende Ausrüstung; oder ein Einhorn mal mit zwei Hörnen).
Die Argumentation das es doch nur harmlose Dinge zeigt, also keine Gewalt oder Erotik, ist doch bei diesem Sachverhalt nebensächlich oder gehst du bei deinem S-Markt deines Vertrauens auch zum Verkäufer und beschwerst dich das die Flasche Vodka ab 18 ist obwohl sie keine Titten hat?
Sicherlich wird es wohl kaum einen unter 18 davon abhalten WoW zu spielen, aber deswegen muss doch WoW keinen Freibrief erhalten.


----------



## theduke666 (13. Juli 2009)

scheffl schrieb:


> macht das sinn ein game ab 18?    nein wo ein wille is da is auch ein weg hab auch schon mit 15 games gespielt mit fsk18 hat mich nich gejuckt heut zu tage is doch alles möglich wer solche games spielen will der tut das auch


Tja, hättest Du damals lieber Hausaufgaben gemacht... 
...anderer Thread.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





tear_jerker schrieb:


> und beschwerst dich das die Flasche Vodka ab 18 ist obwohl sie keine Titten hat?


ROFL.... kann nicht mehr.... bin weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nirvanager1 (13. Juli 2009)

ihr seit doch alle betrunken!


----------



## theduke666 (13. Juli 2009)

nirvanager1 schrieb:


> ihr seit doch alle betrunken!





nirvanager1 schrieb:


> sohalt


----------



## Assor (13. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> schlecht geträumt? oder spinnst dir diesen schwachsinn in einem wachzustand zusammen? da ich für wow ab 18 bin muss ich jetzt zwangsläufig jeden menschen albanischer abstammung als feind ansehen? interessante theorie. bin mal kurz afk um mich selbst zu finden und meine gedanken neu zu ordnen...bis gleich
> 
> ...so wieder da. du hast recht, ich bin ein scheusal und will mein eigenes spiegelbild nicht mehr betrachten. könnte ich diese abstimmung doch nur rückgängig machen....warum hilft mir denn keiner? erhört meine flehenden schreie....



Nicht dein ernst? Du hast meinen Post nicht verstanden. 
Und in dem du etwas lächerlich machst, argumentierst oder diskutierst du nicht - du zeigst nur, das du es nicht wiederlegen kannst. Gratulation.


----------



## Invisitor (13. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Kiddy(hier benutzt mit der Definition über geistige Reife) mach den PC aus und schreib den Duden ab.
> Warum sollte meine Stimme für "Ja" nicht meine Meinung sein?
> Andere Sucht erregende Dinge sind auch erst ab 18(Brandweinalkoholiker, Zigaretten etc) oder ganz verboten. Es ist leider wirklich so das Spiele wie WoW Suchtverhalten fördern oder begünstigen allein durch ihr Spielprinzip (immer bessere, mehr blinkende Ausrüstung; oder ein Einhorn mal mit zwei Hörnen).
> Die Argumentation das es doch nur harmlose Dinge zeigt, also keine Gewalt oder Erotik, ist doch bei diesem Sachverhalt nebensächlich oder gehst du bei deinem S-Markt deines Vertrauens auch zum Verkäufer und beschwerst dich das die Flasche Vodka ab 18 ist obwohl sie keine Titten hat?
> Sicherlich wird es wohl kaum einen unter 18 davon abhalten WoW zu spielen, aber deswegen muss doch WoW keinen Freibrief erhalten.



Definitiv /signed!!!
Mehr kann man dazu eig. nicht sagen...


----------



## FroggyStyle (13. Juli 2009)

Ist zwar nur ne kleine Mehrheit, aber was solls! Die Mehrheit ist für WoW ab 18...

...wird wohl auch  seine Gründe haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> demnach kann ich den gedankengang deines vorposters nachvollziehen.



Klar und am besten mach wir alle Schule bis 19 und dann gleich Armee mit 20 und mit 21 fangen wir dan eine lehre an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juli 2009)

Ab 12 finde ich schon in Ordnung. Da gilt es eben für die Eltern danach zu schauen, dass das Kind nicht nur davor sitzt.


----------



## sevendays5 (13. Juli 2009)

wow ab 18 hab ich schon am 6.6.2005 in den blizz foren vorgeschlagen. die antwort war irgendwas mit "großen spektrum geld scheffeln" und wurde dann einfach closed, obwohl viele spieler diese idee nett fanden =D

edit; ach, quark,  da war ich voreilig. meine idee war (wow ab 18 ist einfach quark), das es spezielle server ab 18 gibt, mit passcontrolle und von mir aus einmalige zahlung von 20&#8364;. aber wie gesagt, blizz will keine 2 Gesellschaften, obwohl viele spieler die idee nichtg quarkig fanden.


----------



## lilithb (13. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Klar und am besten mach wir alle Schule bis 19



DAS klingt mal nach nem vernünftigen vorschlag!

..und das ist nicht ironisch gemeint!


----------



## Compléxx (13. Juli 2009)

nö^^


----------



## healyeah666 (13. Juli 2009)

Gecko93 schrieb:


> ich hab für Nein gestimmt..
> ich finde es sollte ab 16 sein..
> ich sehe eine Gefahr im Scuhtpotenzial aber keine soo gewaltige (außerdem hält uns das ein paa Kiddies fern ^^)




Das sagt wer? Ich kann auch mit 12 an Spiele ab 16 und/oder 18 kommen. Außerdem, wie sollen sies denn machen? Bild von Perso oder was ähnliches?


----------



## Greg09 (13. Juli 2009)

also was ich da so höre ist seltsam...
klar gibts genug kiddie-idioten aber erwachsenen genauso,
ich bin auch erst 13 und raide mit 18-50 jährigen leuten. 
die beschweren sich nicht dauernd  so blöd und sind sehr nett !


----------



## Vakahma (13. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Kiddy(hier benutzt mit der Definition über geistige Reife) mach den PC aus und schreib den Duden ab.
> Warum sollte meine Stimme für "Ja" nicht meine Meinung sein?
> Andere Sucht erregende Dinge sind auch erst ab 18(Brandweinalkoholiker, Zigaretten etc) oder ganz verboten. Es ist leider wirklich so das Spiele wie WoW Suchtverhalten fördern oder begünstigen allein durch ihr Spielprinzip (immer bessere, mehr blinkende Ausrüstung; oder ein Einhorn mal mit zwei Hörnen).
> Die Argumentation das es doch nur harmlose Dinge zeigt, also keine Gewalt oder Erotik, ist doch bei diesem Sachverhalt nebensächlich oder gehst du bei deinem S-Markt deines Vertrauens auch zum Verkäufer und beschwerst dich das die Flasche Vodka ab 18 ist obwohl sie keine Titten hat?
> Sicherlich wird es wohl kaum einen unter 18 davon abhalten WoW zu spielen, aber deswegen muss doch WoW keinen Freibrief erhalten.




Wenn du so argumentierst, kann alles was die Produktion von Glückshormonen fordert süchtig machen.

Hmm, dann müssten aber viele Dinge ab 18 sein

Meiner Meinung nach eine Schwachsinns Idee


----------



## Wowneuling (13. Juli 2009)

Haha. Dieser Threadtopic ist an Klischeedenken und Naivität schwer zu überbieten. 

Es ist nunmehr 22:39Uhr. Daher ist mein Bestreben, hier weit auszuholen recht gering. Ich fasse mich daher kurz:

1.) Alle Gewalttäter sind Ausländer! Unterstützt *du* diese These? Nicht? Gut. Dann sind nämlich genausowenig die < 18-jährigen die Gamer die es ausgesperrt gehört.
2.) Warnhinweise auf Computerspielen, dass diese gesundheitliche Schäden mit sich führen können gibt es bereits.
3.) USK/FSK 18. Was genau soll das bringen? Informiere dich über die FSK/USK. Dann überlege dir, was dabei nicht ganz mit deinem Topic übereinstimmt und schäme dich.
4.) Verbote erzeugen mit unter das Gegenteil. Der Spass an *dem* Verbotenen.
5.) Zu denken alle Menschen unter 18 seien geistig nicht kompatibel mit denen über 18 zeugt von keiner weit reichenden Menschenkenntnis.
6.) Es obligt nicht am Spielehersteller/Staat zu definieren, welches Spiel "süchtig" macht oder nicht. Zumal Sucht ein extremst weit gestreutes "etwas" ist. Nur auf Gegenständen, welche ob ihrer Substanzen bei dem Mensch mehrheitlich 'Sucht' auslösen, gehört ein solcher Warnhinweis.
7.) Ist "Sucht" kein Bestandteil, ein Spiel gemäß 'USK' ohne Altersfreigabe zu deklarieren. Demnach ist dein Screen so nie im Leben authentisch.
8. - 1.874.253) Der wieviele Thread, direkt oder indirekt, über die "Kiddies versauen das gesamte Spiel" ist das eigentlich? Nur weil man es in ein etwas neueres Geschenkpapier verpackt, ist es immernoch das alte und zu oft genutzte Geschenk.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

Vakahma schrieb:


> Wenn du so argumentierst, kann alles was die Produktion von Neurotransmitter fordert süchtig machen.
> 
> Hmm, dann müssten aber viele Dinge ab 18 sein
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach eine Schwachsinns Idee


Laktose! 
Ich frag mal in die Runde: Hat das Fachwort Laktose eben jemand davon überzeugt das ich Recht habe? Nein? Und wie stehts mit Neurotransmitter bei Vakahma?
Mal im ernst Vakahma, was soll denn bitte das für eine Aussage sein? Ein Diskussion auf so etwas runter zu brechen bringt dir kein Punkt und mir nur Schreibarbeit. 
Da du ja mit dem zentralen Nervensystem bekannt zu sein scheinst, erklär mir einfachen Laien doch mal in welcher Verbindung die Neurotransmitter eigentlich mit dem Abhängigkeitsverhalten stehen sollen, außer das sie im allgemeinen zum Denkprozess des menschen gehören.

edit:


Wowneuling schrieb:


> 3.) USK/FSK 18. Was genau soll das bringen? Informiere dich über die FSK/USK. Dann überlege dir, was dabei nicht ganz mit deinem Topic übereinstimmt und schäme dich.
> 4.) Verbote erzeugen mit unter das Gegenteil. Der Spass an *dem* Verbotenen.


Und das soll dagegen sprechen das man unmündige Menschen vor einer Abhängigkeit bewahren will?
Weißt du was? du hast mich Überzeugt, schaffen wir doch aber zusätzlich alle Gesetze ab, dann gibt es keine Kriminellen mehr und es begeht auch keiner mehr solch schändliche Taten da ihnen nun ja der Spaß dran genommen wurde /ironie off
zu Punkt 5) schaue man sich doch bitte an, was man ab da vor dem gesetz ist.


----------



## Topfkopf (13. Juli 2009)

Mir persönlich isses egal obs ab 18 ist, rausgehen können die Kids heutzutage eh nicht mehr ohne direkt überfallen, vergewaltigt oder platt gefahren zu werden. Im übrigen sind die Eltern dafür verantwortlich auf ihre Kinder zu achten nicht das gesetz, wenn mein kleiner Bruder zu lange zockt kriegt der auch den Stecker gezogen kurz und schmerzlos (ist übrigend grad 13, darf maximal 2 stunden täglich). Nebenbei muss ich sagen das gesetze und verbote nutzlos sind, bevor ich 18 wurde hatte ich auch ne Menge 18+ spiele und ein paar spiele die in Deutschland verboten sind. Solange man die richtigen (oder falschen?) Leute kennt und das Geld regiert braucht niemand zu hoffen das irgendwer auf ein verbot (oder in diesem falle eine Altersbeschränkung) hört. Man könnte das allerdings auch mit harten Geldstrafen für Verkäufer bei nicht beachtung verknüpfen...


----------



## Varanthir (13. Juli 2009)

WoW ab 18 ... ?!

Nehmen wir doch mal rein hypothetisch an, es "wäre" real. So wär ich der Meinung, würde man keine wirklich spürbare Veränderung feststellen. Es gibt reichlich Mitmenschen ab 18 und darüber, die man aufgrund Ihres Verhaltens (oder Ihrer Texte) als Kiddie abstempelt. Schaut euch einfachmal in eurer Umgebung um und Ihr werdet sicher mehr als genug Erwachsene "Kleinkinder" entdecken. Wärend meiner letzten Tätigkeit, hatte ich immerwieder mal mit solchen "Lichtgestalten" zutun. Wo ich mich selbst fragte, wie Er/Sie sein eigenes Leben auf die Reihe bekommt. Oder ob so jemand eigentlich Freunde hat?! Ganz zu schweigen von jenen die dann auch noch glauben so Kinder "erziehen" zu können. (Aber nicht gleich alle in eine Schublade stecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Macht für mich persönlich ab 18 also keinen Sinn. Die Anonymität im Netz und noch so einige negativ Menschliche Eigenschaften liefern einfach den Näherboden für Egoisten, Charakterschweine und soweiter. Meine Meinung jedenfalls ...


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

@Varanthir
Denkst du das das Wort Kiddy bei der Diskussion der Politiker als Argument oder in anderer Form gefallen ist?
Ich auch nicht weil es dabei nicht um geistige Reife geht sondern um die Rechte und Pflichten die du mit dem vollendeten 18ten Lebensjahr bekommst, davor sind andere für dich verantwortlich und diese Verantwortlichen können halt nicht die ganze Zeit hinter dir sitzen um zu sehen was das für ein Spiel ist oder Studien zu eventuellen Gefahren von dem Spiel durchführen. Ein ab 18 Logo zeigt ihnen aber gleich ,was es für eventuelle Risiken mit sich bringen könnte. Erst ab 18 bist du vor dem deutschen Gesetz selbst in der Lage die Risiken abzuwägen. Darum geht es und nicht darum vermeintliche lästige "Kiddies" auszusperren


----------



## Stormspeaker423 (13. Juli 2009)

ist doch egal, jeder kann da schließlich seine eigene Meinung haben , ich bin dafür, dass es ab 12 bleiben sollte, aber wen juckts?Blizzard macht so einen riesen Umsatz damit, ich glaub nicht dass es denen egal ist, ca. 6 millionen Spieler zu verlieren


----------



## kingkryzon (13. Juli 2009)

einstiegsalter atm = 12 also unwissenheit verliert man inwow mit 13 14 ^^
18 ändert das ganze nur auf 19 20 lol^^


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

6mio? xD
ich weiß ja nicht wie viele in Deutschland WoW spielen und wie viel prozent davon unter 18 sind, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Gesamtuserzahl in Deutschland wohl nichtmal die halbemillion knackt. insofern: Ja Blizz kann das egal sein.


----------



## seppix@seppix (13. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> @Varanthir
> Denkst du das das Wort Kiddy bei der Diskussion der Politiker als Argument oder in anderer Form gefallen ist?
> Ich auch nicht weil es dabei nicht um geistige Reife geht sondern um die Rechte und Pflichten die du mit dem vollendeten 18ten Lebensjahr bekommst, davor sind andere für dich verantwortlich und diese Verantwortlichen können halt nicht die ganze Zeit hinter dir sitzen um zu sehen was das für ein Spiel ist oder Studien zu eventuellen Gefahren von dem Spiel durchführen. Ein ab 18 Logo zeigt ihnen aber gleich ,was es für eventuelle Risiken mit sich bringen könnte. Erst ab 18 bist du vor dem deutschen Gesetz selbst in der Lage die Risiken abzuwägen. Darum geht es und nicht darum vermeintliche lästige "Kiddies" auszusperren




Fragt sich nur wie lange das so bleibt von wegen Killerspiele machen Killer usw... schon jetzt sind Titel in Deutschland nicht erschienen weil der Staat was dagegen hat...

Wir haben ja schon gesehen was es bringt wenn Politiker auf Spiele Aufmerksam werden... China hust hust


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

das stimmt natürlich leider und auch wenn ich zugeben muss das in der politik grad viel mist gebaut wird  was IT themen betrifft, so denke ich doch, dass sie hier recht haben.
lustigerweise scheinen aber selbst die spieleverkäufer(gamestop z.b.) nicht die bedeutung des wortes indizierung zu kennen. so z.b. bei prototype das ich mir holen wollte. der hat vielleicht blöd geguckt als ich auf seine aussage hin das das spiel indiziert ist in deutschland, meinen perso raus geholt hab und "Ich weiß, und wie viel kostets nun?" gefragt hab.


----------



## Invisitor (14. Juli 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich, ich denk der Grund für die Idee WoW ab 18 zu machen liegt nicht darin, damit die Spieler ein höheres Niveau im Spiel haben und die jüngeren, kindischeren und unerfahreneren davon fern gehalten werden sollen, sondern darin, dass Kinder, vor der Suchtgefahr die WoW durch sein im Prinzip unendliches Spielprinzip mit sich bringt geschützt werden sollen... daher sind auch Sachen wie z.B. Zigaretten, harter Alkohol usw. erst ab 18 Jahren freigegeben, damit Kinder/Jugendliche die diese Suchtgefehr evtl. noch nicht einschätzen können vor diesem Potential geschütz werden... 
Ich weiß über den Reiz dessen dass man Verbotenes tun will sehr gut bescheid, aber die Sache ist doch die: Es gibt genug vernünftige Menschen, die sich an solche Altersbeschränkungen halten, da sie genau wissen wieso es diese gibt... Und allein schon diese Personen würde es davon abhalten...
Nur ich finde sowas wie so ein Aufdruck wie auf Zigarettenschachteln und das Zeichen "FSK ab 18" würde nicht ganz so viel bringen wie die Idee die ich vorher shcon angesprochen habe... nachdem man das Spiel installiert hat oder besser noch davor muss man eine Kopie des Personalausweißes per Post oder eMail an Blizzard schicken, dort wird er dann authoriziert und wenn das Alter dann der Freigabe entspricht bekommt man wiederum eine eMail oder einen Brief oder von mir aus ne SmS mit einem Code (ähnlich wie CD-Key) den man vor der Installation eingeben muss wie bei anderen Spielen... dass wäre meiner Meinung nach weitaus effektiver als einfach diese rote Raute und so ein doofes Weißes Quader auf das Spiel zu packen... denn wie oft bin ich auch shcon mit 16 in einen Laden und konnte mir ohne auch nur die geringste Ausweißpflicht Spiele ab 18 kaufen? da wurde nicht mal ansatzweiße nachgefragt ob ichs denn auch bin... genauso wie bei Alkohol etc... und ich sah damals ganz sicher nicht wie 18 aus... im Gegenteil xD
Und ich finde da sollte erst mal was gemacht werden... bei Spielen ab 16 so eine Persokontrolle direkt vom Publisher wie oben beschrieben und auf jeden Fall viel mehr, häufigere und vorallem strengere Kontrollen sollten durchgeführt werden...
Nicht dass wenns gut läuft 1mal im Jahr in 2 Läden pro Bundesland mal n Kind geschickt wird um zu testen obs Zeug über seinem alter bekommt, sondern jeder Laden sollte geprüft werden und zwar min. 1mal Pro Monat... und wenn er nicht besteht bekommt er gleich ne Abmahnung mit ner saftigen Geldstrafe und beim 2. mal gibts n Lizenzentzug... ganz einfach... was glaubt ihr wie schwer es in Kürzester Zeit Kinder/Jugendlichen werden würde an Spiele zu kommen für welche die Altersfreigabe weit über ihrem alter liegt?!? 
Des sollte meiner Meinung nach erst mal durchgezogen werden bevor man sich gedanken drüber macht ob bestimmte Spiele ab 18 oder sonst was gemacht werden sollten...

So long...
Invisitor <Déjà Vu> - [EU] Tichondrius

Ps.: Ja ich bin über 18, daher fällt es mir leichter über so etwas zu reden, aber auch als ich noch darunter war fand ich es sehr erschreckend und schlecht wie leicht ich an solche Spiele ran kam... (auch wenn ich davon profitiert hab xD)


----------



## BimmBamm (14. Juli 2009)

Invisitor schrieb:


> Also ganz ehrlich, ich denk der Grund für die Idee WoW ab 18 zu machen liegt nicht darin, damit die Spieler ein höheres Niveau im Spiel haben und die jüngeren, kindischeren und unerfahreneren davon fern gehalten werden sollen, sondern darin, dass Kinder, vor der Suchtgefahr die WoW durch sein im Prinzip unendliches Spielprinzip mit sich bringt geschützt werden sollen...



Das Posting habe ich nur beispielhaft herausgegriffen. Der Grund, WoW und ähnliche Spiele ab 18 einzustufen, liegt seitens der Politik nur in blindem Aktionismus begründet. Da werden Argumente vorgeschoben, die lediglich dazu dienen, die eigene Mißbilligung solcher Produkte zu überdecken - in der falschen Hoffnung, Auswüchse der Mediengesellschaft, die nicht mal am Rande verstanden wurden, in irgendeiner Weise kontrollieren zu können (und eventuell fallen ein paar Wahlstimmen ab).

Beispiele? Wie wäre es mit den unglaublich großen FSK-Freigaben, die seit einiger Zeit die DVD-Hüllen entstellen [1]? Glaubt irgendjemand daran, daß ein großer FSK-Aufdruck (die Größe ist tatsächlich gesetzlich vorgeschrieben; ebenso die Kenntlichmachung auf der Vorderseite - der Entschluß dazu hat eine Menge Geld und Zeit verschlungen) zu irgendetwas nütze wäre, außer die DVD-Sammler auf die Palme zu treiben?

Man schaue sich die Indizierungs- und Beschlagnahmepraxis von Filmen, die in letzter Zeit wieder gravierend zugenommen hat, an. Nützt das in Zeiten des Internets sowie des geöffneten europäischen Marktes irgend etwas? 

Wer da meint, Blizzard "würde das nicht zulassen", der sollte sich vor Augen halten, daß Blizzard nicht die deutsche Gesetzesgebung kontrolliert. Im Gegensatz zu der Kundenanzahl von Branchenriesen wie Sony oder Warner, die sich FSK-Freigaben und sogar Indizierungen und Beschlagnahmungen seit Jahren ohne großen Widerstand gefallen lassen, ist Blizzard ein kleines Licht (das, was Blizz an Einnahmen fährt, ballern diese Firmen in mehr als zehnfacher Höhe an reinen Ausgaben 'raus) - mit wesentlich kleinerer bis gar nicht vorhandener Lobby als die Filmgiganten, zumal die vielen Solospielerhersteller, denen die MMOs die Kundschaft abspenstig machen, nicht wenig erfreut über ein paar Einschränkungen sein dürften.

Die Kontrolle der Kinder ist immer noch Sache der Eltern! Statt durch gezielte Projekte die Medienkompetenz der Erziehungsberechtigten sowie der Kinder zu stärken (was Geld und so etwas wie einen Plan erfordern würde) zu fördern, greift man zur preisgünstigen Gewissens- und Bevölkerungsberuhigung: USK18, Problem vermeintlich gelöst.

[1] http://www.schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=812


----------



## C0deX (14. Juli 2009)

Schützt die Jugend und auch die Erwachsenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vote 4 WoW ab 18/21


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juli 2009)

ich wäre ja an sich dafür aber es bringt nix.

1. wir haben schon n haufen unter 18 jährige dabei und blizz wird denen sicer nicht den acc sperren
2. "mami mami das spiel haben alle ich wills auch haben" 
3. download des clients übers internet

edit: ich stimme bimmbamm voll und ganz zu!


----------



## Shargath (14. Juli 2009)

Ich finds auch übertrieben, obwohl, diese eine Quest im Sholazarbecken wo man kleine Gorillababys quälen muss um an die Mutter ranzukommen und sie anschließend zu töten is schon ein bisserl arg xD


----------



## Iffadrim (14. Juli 2009)

die USK bewertet ja rein nur den Inhalt, nicht das Resultat.

die Problematik ist nicht von der Hand zuweisen

wir sollten mal anfangen diese "Droge" gesellschaftsfähig zu machen,
Raucher werden ja auch ned mehr geflamed.
Und Alkoholiker halten nen ganzen Wirtschaftszweig am Leben.

Ausserdem gilt: 

"Jeden Tag eine gute Tat, Tabaksteuern für den Staat."

warum also auch nicht 

"Jeden Tag eine gute Tat, Mehrwertsteuern für den Staat." ?

ok ok wir geben nicht soviel Kohle aus wie Konsolenspieler, da sie jedes Spiel neu kaufen müssen aber immerhin

als ich am Samstag beim Saturn war, wurde ich ziemlich schief angeschaut, als ich nach Gamecards gefragt habe, so als würde ich kleine Kinder fressen.

Na ja, wenn man dafür mehr gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz bekommt...... why not (/Sarkasmusmode off)


----------



## Gnarak (14. Juli 2009)

Korgor schrieb:


> Oder wie in China, er zündet seinen Klassenkameraden an.
> Wo ich das mitbekam, rollte ich mich vor Lachen auf dem Boden.
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst, interessiert es jmd, wenn 100 Menschen in Afrika sterben ? Nein (Diese Leute haben auch Familie und nichts bringt man in den Nachrichten)
> ...



den von Dir nachgefragten "Intbuff" hättest Du anscheinend wirklich nötig ! 


Eigentlich wäre das alles nicht das Problem, wenn sich die heutige Elterngeneration ein bischen mehr für ihre Kinder interessieren würde.


----------



## Gast20180212 (14. Juli 2009)

eig reicht ab 16. würd schon viel bewirken.


----------



## Pragon-Phoenix (14. Juli 2009)

defenitiv ja 
das hat nix mit den politikern zu tun aber ich sehe das sehr oft das dieses spiel verdammt süchtig macht
mindestens 16 ja und 18 besser mit ausweiseingabe zur siucherheit ^^
hasst mich dafür aber das ist meine meinung ^^


----------



## Uktawa (14. Juli 2009)

Ich finde man sollte MMO`s generell erst ab 18 frei geben. Sei es nun P2P oder F2P. Da eine generelle Suchtgefahr besteht und diese grade bei Jugendlich und Kindern sehr schnell greifen kann, sollte auch ein Warnhinweis (wie bei Zigaretten) auf einer Spielebox stehen. Zumal ja durch MMO´s meist weitere Kosten entstehen. Grade bei Spielen mit Itemshop.


----------



## Herzul (14. Juli 2009)

ich finde es sollte erst ab 18 sein denn so ist die chance größer das kinder mit 12 jahren nicht süchtig werden und später von hartz 4 leben weil sie schulisch schlecht waren und mal ehrlich weniger kiddies im chat oder raids wäre doch toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Er4yzer (14. Juli 2009)

ich bin zwar erst 16, aber zum wohle der community würde ich ganz klar sagen: wow ab 18? -JA. nicht aufgrund von sozialen faktoren, sondern aufgrund des spielspaßes. ich denke einfach dass ältere menschen (solange noch nicht ZU alt) viel mehr spielverständnis aufbringen können als zB 13- oder 14-jährige. da es im "neuen" wow einfach zu viele spieler gibt, die sich nicht mit ihrer/n klasse/n beschäftigen und nicht auf sie eingehen, ist es außerhalb der gilde extrem schwer zum beispiel einen funktionierenden random-raid aufzubauen. ich persönlich hätte schon eine hemmschwelle mit auch nur einem grünen teil nach einem naxx-raid zu suchen. ich denke mal dass das nur die jungen spieler tun, ältere sind da gelassener und müssen nicht alles sofort haben. ich wage auch einmal anzunehmen, dass ca 85% aller "giev-epixx"-spieler unter 18 sind. selbst wenn wow ab 18 wäre wäre es zwar überhaupt kein problem, es sich über amazon/ebay etc zu beschaffen, die kiddyquote würde jedoch rapide gesenkt (die besitzen kein konto etc), der spielspaß würde proportional zur sinkenden kiddyquote steigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0deX (15. Juli 2009)

Herzul schrieb:


> ich finde es sollte erst ab 18 sein denn so ist die chance größer das kinder mit 12 jahren nicht süchtig werden und später von hartz 4 leben weil sie schulisch schlecht waren und mal ehrlich weniger kiddies im chat oder raids wäre doch toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




/ sign


----------



## pmolurus (15. Juli 2009)

Toddy37 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Hir mal eine Umfrage was ihr davon haltet das WoW ab 18 sein soll oder das so ein auszeinung wie bei Ziggaretten drauf ist .
> 
> ...



fand ich ne gute sache muss ich sagen also klasses (x) ja


----------



## Indoras (15. Juli 2009)

Ich hab für nein gevotet, das spiel vergreist meiner Meinung nach eh schon zu sehr, und ehrfahrungsgemäß zocken die achso unhöflichen und bösen Kiddys einfach besser (natürlich nur im Durchschnitt, gibt auch gute ü30er, aber die sind mehr die Ausnahme als die Regel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .)


----------



## Magistinus (15. Juli 2009)

Salflur schrieb:


> ich glaube manche vergessen das pc-spiele eigtl für leute unter 18 und vlt bis 25 sind.
> 
> denk ich mir jedenfalls



So ein Quatsch!


----------



## Draicul (15. Juli 2009)

Indoras schrieb:


> Ich hab für nein gevotet, das spiel vergreist meiner Meinung nach eh schon zu sehr, und ehrfahrungsgemäß zocken die achso unhöflichen und bösen Kiddys einfach besser (natürlich nur im Durchschnitt, gibt auch gute ü30er, aber die sind mehr die Ausnahme als die Regel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So ist es ... ausserdem sollten sich diese "Alten" Spieler , die sich über die "Kiddys" beschweren evtl mal andere Hobbys suchen als sich mit einem Kinder Computerspiel in Bonbongrafik zu beschäfftigen , wie zB mal um die Familie kümmern usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magistinus (15. Juli 2009)

Herzul schrieb:


> ich finde es sollte erst ab 18 sein denn so ist die chance größer das kinder mit 12 jahren nicht süchtig werden und später von hartz 4 leben weil sie schulisch schlecht waren und mal ehrlich weniger kiddies im chat oder raids wäre doch toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



An deiner Anwort sieht man, dass du selber kaum in der Schule aufgepasst hast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abc666 (15. Juli 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> So ist es ... ausserdem sollten sich diese "Alten" Spieler , die sich über die "Kiddys" beschweren evtl mal andere Hobbys suchen als sich mit einem Kinder Computerspiel in Bonbongrafik zu beschäfftigen , wie zB mal um die Familie kümmern usw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach und deine so genannten "Kiddys" sollen nichts mit der familie unternehmen und dürfen tag und nacht am rechner hängen ohne was mit der familien zu tun ?

Schon dumm


----------



## Draicul (15. Juli 2009)

Fühlst du dich mit deinen 20 Jahren angesprochen oder was? Bist doch selbst noch nen Kind 666 uh wie böse ... lol


----------



## C0deX (15. Juli 2009)

abc666 schrieb:


> Ach und deine so genannten "Kiddys" sollen nichts mit der familie unternehmen und dürfen tag und nacht am rechner hängen ohne was mit der familien zu tun ?
> 
> Schon dumm



vote 4 Ganztagsschulen!!! Kids können ja Hello Kiddy spielen oder wie das heißt WoW sollte schon mindestens auf 18 geschraubt werden.


----------



## C0deX (15. Juli 2009)

.


----------



## Stonewhip (15. Juli 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> So ist es ... ausserdem sollten sich diese "Alten" Spieler , die sich über die "Kiddys" beschweren evtl mal andere Hobbys suchen als sich mit einem Kinder Computerspiel in Bonbongrafik zu beschäfftigen , wie zB mal um die Familie kümmern usw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sry, aber Du hast wohl mal VOLL einen an der Waffel. Schau mal, wieviele ERWACHSENE sich für Mangas interessieren. Das sind bald MEHR als "Kinder/Jugendliche"

EDIT: Ausserdem: Produzieren dürfen Erwachsene sowas, um die Kinder zu unterhalten, aber sich selber dürfen sie sich nicht dafür interessieren.. SUPER, wo die heutige Jugend ja so unglaublich kreativ ist..


----------



## abc666 (15. Juli 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> Fühlst du dich mit deinen 20 Jahren angesprochen oder was? Bist doch selbst noch nen Kind 666 uh wie böse ... lol



wer sagt das ich 20 bin ? ;D


----------



## Gnorfal (15. Juli 2009)

> So ist es ... ausserdem sollten sich diese "Alten" Spieler , die sich über die "Kiddys" beschweren evtl mal andere Hobbys suchen als sich mit einem Kinder Computerspiel in Bonbongrafik zu beschäfftigen , wie zB mal um die Familie kümmern usw


Und wenn Kiddies wie Du das Spiel sein lassen würden und statt dessen mal fürs Leben lernen, würde die PISA Studie auch besser ausfallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abc666 (15. Juli 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> Fühlst du dich mit deinen 20 Jahren angesprochen oder was? Bist doch selbst noch nen Kind 666 uh wie böse ... lol



Aber da du gleich so ausrastest merkt man das du erst an die 14 sein musst


----------



## Indoras (15. Juli 2009)

abc666 schrieb:


> Aber da du gleich so ausrastest merkt man das du erst an die 14 sein musst



Ich sage nicht, dass ich seine Meinung teile das Erwachsene nicht spielen sollten, ABER deine Meinung finde ich extrem Klischeehaft, du glaubst jemand ist ein sog. Kiddy weil er ausrastet?! Nun vielleicht mal über den Tellerrand schauen, als ob es nicht genug "Erwachsene" gäbe, die extrem leicht ausrasten.


----------



## theduke666 (15. Juli 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> Fühlst du dich mit deinen 20 Jahren angesprochen oder was? Bist doch selbst noch nen Kind 666 uh wie böse ... lol


Wie meinen? Honk


----------



## Shaniya (15. Juli 2009)

Ich habe "nein" angekreuzt - weil ich eigentlich bisher keine Probleme mit jüngeren Spielern hatte!

Ich denke das liegt auch am "Umfeld", der Gilde und des Raids. Allerdings nehmen wir im Raid auch nur Leute ab 18 Jahren auf, darunter lehnen wir ab - das hat 2 Gründe, der Wichtigste: wollen wir nicht unterstützen das z.B. ein 14 Jähriger unter der Woche bis 23/24 Uhr raidet!!!! (und so lange dauern nunmal die raids)

Außerdem würde ein jüngerer Spieler auch normalerweise gar nicht in unsere Gemeinschaft passen... zur Zeit ist der jüngste Spieler 20 Jahre, die meisten sind zwischen 25-35 Jahren, wir haben aber auch 5 (sehr gute!) Stammspieler die die zwischen 46 - 53 Jahren sind. Es ist alles vertreten vom Lehrer, über Eltern, Ehepaare, bis hin zum Selbstständigen. Ich glaub ein "Schüler" würde sich da einfach nicht wohl fühlen.

Soll so bleiben wie es ist mit der Altersfreigabe, denn WOW ist immer noch nur ein Spiel!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doonna (15. Juli 2009)

Es ab 18 zu machen ist zu extrem, es ab 16 machen bringt nix, da man einfach die Eltern frägt, diese es dann kaufen, fertig. Eltern müssen aufpassen wielang ihre kinder zocken, das ist im grunde ihre aufgabe.


----------



## DieSchachtel (15. Juli 2009)

Ab 18! Damit endlich die Kinder verschwinden...ich hoffe es.


----------



## abc666 (15. Juli 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Ab 18! Damit endlich die Kinder verschwinden...ich hoffe es.




Also wenn sich soviele wegen kids aufregen dann sollte echt jedes mmo ab 18 sein


----------



## Xydor (15. Juli 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Ab 18! Damit endlich die Kinder verschwinden...ich hoffe es.



... bist ein klassisches Beispiel für die 16-25 jährigen Kiddiehasser, werd mal erwachsen, dann siehste das "Problem" wohl auch etwas entspannter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne, ist schon auffällig, dass soviele "Neu-"Erwachsene sich so sehr über das aufregen, was sie bis vor Kurzem noch offiziell laut Gesetz waren (und größtenteils wohl noch inoffiziell sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## DieSchachtel (15. Juli 2009)

Xydor schrieb:


> ... bist ein klassisches Beispiel für die 16-25 jährigen Kiddiehasser, werd mal erwachsen, dann siehste das "Problem" wohl auch etwas entspannter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin älter als du denkst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iramo (15. Juli 2009)

also ich bin selber 14.. und klar, es gibt solche unter 18/16 die führen sich so auf als wären sie 5 und sind die grössten noobs..
aber auf der anderen seite muss man sehen, z.B mich schätzt keiner 14, weil es einfach viele jugendliche gibt, 
die sich ganz normal verhalten und man merkt ihnen nich an, das sie eig noch jung sind.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ihr müsst zugeben, es gibt auch solche die 18+ und dennoch die grössten noobs sind.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (15. Juli 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Ich bin älter als du denkst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alter ist irrelevant, deine Aussage selbst dies zu deutlich. 

"Kiddie" hat nichts mit dem körperlichen Alter zu tun, zudem geht es darum in dem Thread eigentlich garnicht....es geht eher darum jüngere Leute vor der "Spielsucht" zu schützen, und genau da bringt ein USK 18 und ein dickes "Dieses Spiel kann süchtig machen" garnichts.


----------



## abc666 (15. Juli 2009)

Iramo schrieb:


> also ich bin selber 14.. und klar, es gibt solche unter 18/16 die führen sich so auf als wären sie 5 und sind die grössten noobs..
> aber auf der anderen seite muss man sehen, z.B mich schätzt keiner 14, weil es einfach viele jugendliche gibt,
> die sich ganz normal verhalten und man merkt ihnen nich an, das sie eig noch jung sind..
> 
> ...



Noobs sind bei dir eine art kiddis oder was ? xD


----------



## DieSchachtel (15. Juli 2009)

Die Community macht das Spiel und so wie sie derzeit ist, ist es mehr als scheiße.


----------



## theduke666 (15. Juli 2009)

abc666 schrieb:


> Also wenn sich soviele wegen kids aufregen dann sollte echt jedes mmo ab 18 sein


Gute Idee...... Dafür!
Und die dazugehörigen Forn am Besten auch gleich.
Wozu gibt es Postident?


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

Xydor schrieb:


> Ne, ist schon auffällig, dass soviele "Neu-"Erwachsene sich so sehr über das aufregen, was sie bis vor Kurzem noch offiziell laut Gesetz waren (und größtenteils wohl noch inoffiziell sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schon komisch das das nur diejenigen behaupten die laut gesetz noch nicht die grenze zum erwachsen sein überschritten haben.
wie vorher schon gesagt bin ich für ab 18 dank suchtgefahr, aber bei manchen reaktionen von selbst ernannten nicht kiddies fällt da deutlich noch ein anderer aspekt ins auge.
geistige reife hin oder her, lebenserfahrung sowie umgangsregeln hat man mit 18 sicher mehr inne als mit z.b. 14. ob sie auch umgesetz werden steht auf einem anderen blatt.


----------



## Xydor (15. Juli 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Ich bin älter als du denkst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann solltest du "8 Nov 1988" als Geburtstag aus deinem Profil rausnehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ok, die Daten müssen natürlich im Profil nicht stimmen, das ist klar, aber man vermutet zuerst natürlich zu den Daten passendes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## DieSchachtel (15. Juli 2009)

Xydor schrieb:


> Dann solltest du "8 Nov 1988" als Geburtstag aus deinem Profil rausnehmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Muss ja net alles stimmen^^ wohn ja auch in Los Angeles....


----------



## Nirvana  ! (15. Juli 2009)

schwachsinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbossa94 (15. Juli 2009)

Dann sollte man jedes andere Spiel auch ab 18 machen (z.B. Tetris).
Habe trotzdem mal mit "Ja" gevotet.


----------



## Xydor (15. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> schon komisch das das nur diejenigen behaupten die laut gesetz noch nicht die grenze zum erwachsen sein überschritten haben.
> wie vorher schon gesagt bin ich für ab 18 dank suchtgefahr, aber bei manchen reaktionen von selbst ernannten nicht kiddies fällt da deutlich noch ein anderer aspekt ins auge.
> geistige reife hin oder her, lebenserfahrung sowie umgangsregeln hat man mit 18 sicher mehr inne als mit z.b. 14. ob sie auch umgesetz werden steht auf einem anderen blatt.



... ich bin 29, nurmal so am Rande ... ich sag nicht, dass ich es gut finde, dass "Kiddies" den ganzen Tag lang spielen, aber gegen gelegentliches Zocken bei den Jüngeren habe ich nichts, und wenn sie halt zuviel vorm PC hocken, dann liegt das an den Eltern oder Erziehungsberechtigten, nicht an Blizzard ...


----------



## abc666 (15. Juli 2009)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> schon komisch das das nur diejenigen behaupten die laut gesetz noch nicht die grenze zum erwachsen sein überschritten haben.
> wie vorher schon gesagt bin ich für ab 18 dank suchtgefahr, aber bei manchen reaktionen von selbst ernannten nicht kiddies fällt da deutlich noch ein anderer aspekt ins auge.
> geistige reife hin oder her, lebenserfahrung sowie umgangsregeln hat man mit 18 sicher mehr inne als mit z.b. 14. ob sie auch umgesetz werden steht auf einem anderen blatt.



Das dumme ist nur wenn WoW ab 18 sein soll nur wegen der Suchtgefahr wäre es einfach nur dumm...jeder kann süchtig werden und dadruch sein leben kaputt machen..bestest beispiel Alkohol,meistens erst ab 18 aber trinken tun es schon Kinder unter 16 die wie oft in den nachrichten zu sehen ist durch zu viel Alk abkacken...und viele erwachsene werden dadurch süchtig und sterben auch durch zu viel Alk...also warum überhaupt Altersbegrenzung wenn sich eh keine dadrann hält.


----------



## abc666 (15. Juli 2009)

Sorry,sollte kein Edit werden


----------



## DieSchachtel (15. Juli 2009)

Es liegt nicht allein an Kiddies. Es liegt an den Verhaltensweisen selbst. Ich frag mich aber nur welche Schreie bei Blizzard ankommen damit die so Mist fabrizieren wie das T9 Set oder die Nerfs in Ulduar.


----------



## Iramo (15. Juli 2009)

@abc666

nee, aber nicht alle kiddis sind noobs xD
mir ist es eigentlich egal wenn mich jmd als kiddy bezeichnet, denn mit 14, könnte es zu treffen..^^


----------



## theduke666 (15. Juli 2009)

abc666 schrieb:


> ...also warum überhaupt Altersbegrenzung wenn sich eh keine dadrann hält.


Genau, und mit 200 durch die Innenstadt!


----------



## Xydor (15. Juli 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Es liegt nicht allein an Kiddies. Es liegt an den Verhaltensweisen selbst. Ich frag mich aber nur welche Schreie bei Blizzard ankommen damit die so Mist fabrizieren wie das T9 Set oder die Nerfs in Ulduar.



Das Jammern ist aber eher zu einer altersunabhängigen deutschen "Tugend" mutiert ... das machen nicht nur die 12-17 Jährigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iramo (15. Juli 2009)

abc666 schrieb:


> ...also warum überhaupt Altersbegrenzung wenn sich eh keine dadrann hält.



xD dass kommt dazu.. heute wo jeder 10 jährige spiele für 18+ in jedem laden bekommt..
und wenn ers nich bekommt, gehts der papa kaufen.. wobei dann scheiterts wieder an den eltern..


----------



## DieSchachtel (15. Juli 2009)

Ja...toll....was soll man dazu noch sagen. Wäre ich Blizzard würde ich alles anders machen. Da pfeif ich auf 200k Spieler weniger.


----------



## Salanea (15. Juli 2009)

Odeesi schrieb:


> diesem YouTube-Video





OMG! Das ist gestellt oder?...also bitte, sowas KANN einfach nicht echt sein...das MUSS ein fake sein.

Wenn mein Kind so einen Terror vor dem PC machen würde, wäre der ganz schnell gesperrt^^
Die nöchste Zeit dürfte es dann zur Aggressionsbewältigung gehen UND zum Psychologen^^


Aber mal ehrlich...das ist nicht echt....ich glaubs nicht^^ Wer hat denn das gefilmt?^^ Die Mutter? Der Vater?...dann sollten die gleich mit in Therapie gehen,weil irgendwas ist da gründlich schief gelaufen^^

WOW ab 18...hmmmm naja, CS und Co. ab 18 fände ich persöhnlich viel wichtiger^^


----------



## Iramo (15. Juli 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> Ja...toll....was soll man dazu noch sagen. Wäre ich Blizzard würde ich alles anders machen. Da pfeif ich auf 200k Spieler weniger.



ich deke jeder würde so einiges anders machen wäre er blizz xD


----------



## theduke666 (15. Juli 2009)

Salanea schrieb:


> OMG! Das ist gestellt oder?...also bitte, sowas KANN einfach nicht echt sein...das MUSS ein fake sein.


Doch, ist echt.
Ich kannte ihn, mittlerweile arbeitet er als Frisör in Mannheim.
Es war ein Mittwoch und er hatte einen Battle.net-Account.


----------



## abc666 (15. Juli 2009)

Salanea schrieb:


> OMG! Das ist gestellt oder?...also bitte, sowas KANN einfach nicht echt sein...das MUSS ein fake sein.
> 
> Wenn mein Kind so einen Terror vor dem PC machen würde, wäre der ganz schnell gesperrt^^
> Die nöchste Zeit dürfte es dann zur Aggressionsbewältigung gehen UND zum Psychologen^^
> ...



1. Nein das ist nicht echt.
2.Die Kamera steht aufn Schrank.
3.Der Junge hat noch mehr solche dummen Videos im Internet z.B.macht er bei einem einen Hopper nach usw. ^^


----------



## Salanea (15. Juli 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Doch, ist echt.
> Ich kannte ihn, mittlerweile arbeitet er als Frisör in Mannheim.
> Es war ein Mittwoch und er hatte einen Battle.net-Account.




Nicht Dein Ernst^^ Du veräppelst mich gerade^^

Und wenn nicht...omg wie hast Du das ausgehalten???


----------



## Salanea (15. Juli 2009)

abc666 schrieb:


> 1. Nein das ist nicht echt.
> 2.Die Kamera steht aufn Schrank.
> 3.Der Junge hat noch mehr solche dummen Videos im Internet z.B.macht er bei einem einen Hopper nach usw. ^^




Ahhh ok, also doch nur veräppelt worden...tzä^^ mach sowas doch nicht mit nem alten Menschen^^
Das kann zum Herzinfarkt führen =P^^


Also sowas kann doch auch kein Elternteil ignorieren...mal ehrlich...DANN ist es Zeit zu schauen, was das Söhnchen so treibt^^


----------



## Elrigh (15. Juli 2009)

Toddy37 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Hir mal eine Umfrage was ihr davon haltet das WoW ab 18 sein soll oder das so ein auszeinung wie bei Ziggaretten drauf ist .
> 
> ...



Mhm...wenn ich mir Deine Rechtschreibung und vieler WOW-Spieler ansehe, bin ich dafür. Vielleicht würden dann einige WOW-Kiddies was lernen und sich nicht dumm zocken.


----------



## Salanea (15. Juli 2009)

Elrigh schrieb:


> Mhm...wenn ich mir Deine Rechtschreibung und vieler WOW-Spieler ansehe, bin ich dafür. Vielleicht würden dann einige WOW-Kiddies was lernen und sich nicht dumm zocken.




Da halte ich gegen...DENN

Hast Du in letzter Zeit mal ein paar Gruppierungen Jugendlicher auf der Starsse, beim allabendlichen Treffen gehört und erlebt??

Glaub mir ich letzten Samstag und es war haargenau der gleiche Ton UND die gleichen Worte^^

Ich denke, dieser sog. Slang hat nicht NUR mit WoW zu tun.


----------



## abc666 (15. Juli 2009)

Salanea schrieb:


> Nicht Dein Ernst^^ Du veräppelst mich gerade^^
> 
> Und wenn nicht...omg wie hast Du das ausgehalten???



Also wenn du wirklich auf sowas reinfältst...dann omg xD


----------



## Salanea (15. Juli 2009)

abc666 schrieb:


> Also wenn du wirklich auf sowas reinfältst...dann omg xD



Bin ich ein Blitzmerker mit Frühzündung?


Ich habe geschrieben, dass Du mich veräppelst^^ Also brauchen wir nicht weiter darüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## The_Phoenix (15. Juli 2009)

Shany schrieb:


> mir fehlt die antwort "Mir Egal"




Wenns dir egal ist Vote halt gar nicht und schau dir einfach das Ergebnis an..


----------



## abc666 (15. Juli 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Doch, ist echt.
> Ich kannte ihn, mittlerweile arbeitet er als Frisör in Mannheim.
> Es war ein Mittwoch und er hatte einen Battle.net-Account.




Das hast du geglaubt nach deinen Sätzen nach zu urteilen xD 

Also bitte...^^


----------



## Lenay (15. Juli 2009)

WoW sollte man erst ab 18 Jahren spielen können,weil...hmm ja weiiiiilll ...weiß ich auch nicht so genau ^^.Aber im Grunde genommen ist es quatsch,denn die die spielen wollen die spielen auch und zwar mit "Urkundenfälschung"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Aber nich erwischen lassen sonst kommen die Männer (Frauen) in grün und dann gibts Geldstrafe usw. .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salanea (15. Juli 2009)

abc666 schrieb:


> Das hast du geglaubt nach deinen Sätzen nach zu urteilen xD
> 
> Also bitte...^^




Wenn Du denn meinst...


----------



## abc666 (15. Juli 2009)

Salanea schrieb:


> Wenn Du denn meinst...



Bist du jetzt beleidigt oder böse auf mich ? =(


----------



## Salanea (15. Juli 2009)

abc666 schrieb:


> Bist du jetzt beleidigt oder böse auf mich ? =(




Ja^^

Duell?^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abc666 (15. Juli 2009)

Salanea schrieb:


> Ja^^
> 
> Duell?^^
> 
> ...




Gern wenn du char trans auf Dalvengyr machst ;D


----------



## Lenay (15. Juli 2009)

kloppt euch ,beißt euch und gebt euch tiernamen ! ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salanea (15. Juli 2009)

abc666 schrieb:


> Gern wenn du char trans auf Dalvengyr machst ;D




Das ist gemein ...dann bist Du mir lvl mässig überlegen ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahothep (15. Juli 2009)

Das youtube Video ist gestellt, das ist bestimmt schon 5 oder 6 Jahre alt und er hat mehrere Videos gemacht wo er so komisch rumhampelt ^^


----------



## Salanea (15. Juli 2009)

Lenay schrieb:


> kloppt euch ,beißt euch und gebt euch tiernamen ! ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hmmm...neeeeee^^


----------



## Ahothep (15. Juli 2009)

Das is ja Sodom und Gomorra hier ^^


----------



## Luciferas (15. Juli 2009)

wenn es ab 18 währe hätte es nur vorteile! keine kiddis ingame mehr und vllt werden wir dann auch besser bei pisa abschneiden *hust*. Naja aber hauptsächlich sollte es ab 18 sein wegen der sucht gefahr!!!!


----------



## Luciferas (15. Juli 2009)

sry doppel poste


----------



## abc666 (15. Juli 2009)

Luciferas schrieb:


> sry doppel poste



wenn es ab 18 wäre würde es aber weniger spieler geben oder die kiddis würden sich das game trotzdem holen...logisch oder ?


----------



## Salanea (15. Juli 2009)

Ahothep schrieb:


> Das is ja Sodom und Gomorra hier ^^





hihi^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smokybear (15. Juli 2009)

ab 18? hallo ich mein ok ich bin 16 aber ich find es sollte so bleiben weil es ist immerhin so: wer den unterschied zwischen realität und spiel verliert ist selbst schuld und wenn ist es doch besser bei wow als bei counter strike oder halo oder sowas... ok es kann süchtig machen aber hallo? das tun auch andere sachen die net verboten werden also


----------



## Ahothep (15. Juli 2009)

abc666 schrieb:


> wenn es ab 18 wäre würde es aber weniger spieler geben oder die kiddis würden sich das game trotzdem holen...logisch oder ?



Ich hab mal nen 56Jährigen gekannt der sich aufgeregt hat weil er mal nicht nen Mount in Zul Gurub bekommen hat was gedropt ist und hat daraufhin die Gilde verlassen.

Statt ne Altersbegrenzung würde ich doch lieber nen "IQ-Test" vorschlagen wobei wahrscheinlich 90% der WoW-Spieler durchfallen würden. Denn nicht nur Kinder benehmen sich kindisch ^^


----------



## abc666 (15. Juli 2009)

Im großen udn ganzen peil ich auch nicht warum gerade css nicht ab 18 ist xD alleine schon die zombie mod müsste ab 18 sein..naja egal nicht von thema abkommen =)


----------



## Salanea (15. Juli 2009)

abc666 schrieb:


> Im großen udn ganzen peil ich auch nicht warum gerade css nicht ab 18 ist xD alleine schon die zombie mod müsste ab 18 sein..naja egal nicht von thema abkommen =)




Ich stimme Dir zu.

Ich finde auch sie sollten sich diese Spiele erstmal anschauen, bevor sie über WoW herfallen.
Vom Stil her kann man die eh nicht miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## theduke666 (15. Juli 2009)

Ahothep schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nen 56Jährigen gekannt der sich aufgeregt hat weil er mal nicht nen Mount in Zul Gurub bekommen hat was gedropt ist und hat daraufhin die Gilde verlassen.


Du hättest mal meinen Kollegen heute vormittag sehen sollen.
Er hat versucht, über Amazon Windows 7 Home Premium zu bekommen....
....erinnerte mich ein bisschen an meinen Bekannten aus Mannheim, damals....

@Salanea: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salanea (15. Juli 2009)

theduke666 schrieb:


> @Salanea:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




*schnüff* warum ? warum? Ich will nen Keks ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (15. Juli 2009)

Salanea schrieb:


> *schnüff* warum ? warum? Ich will nen Keks ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


http://www.salanea.kriegst-nen-keks.de/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gnomischer Weltherrscher (15. Juli 2009)

so zum beitrag:

Also ab 12 Jahren finde ich gut. Wer es anders sieht ist einfach naiv , sry. Gründe findet man immer je nachdem was man für ein Typ Mensch man ist.

Wenn man 12 Jahre alt ist für denen sind die Eltern verantworlich. Die sollten eigentlich wissen ob ihr Kind damit klar kommt. Nur die meisten Eltern kommen denke ich damit nicht klar, weil die mit Internet nicht viel anfangen können bzw denen zu komplex ist (wen nicht^^).

Und das mit dem Suchtverhalten ist eher allgemein zu sehen. WoW-Sucht  ist nur ein Syptom und nicht die Ursache.... Außerdem wow spielt man nicht wegen das Spiel selber sondern eher wegen den drumherum (communityplattform + "geiles" Spiel).  In wow findet man halt Leute die das gleiche Hobby haben, nämlich WoW. Die meisten die sich mit Internet intensiver beschäftigen sind ,min 80% davon, bei Chatplattformen angemeldet.

Und das man sich in einem Hobby sehr reinsteigern kann oder darin übertreibt ist halt immer so. 
Wobei WoW eigentlich ungefährlich ist, außer paar Ausnahmen bei denen es auch mit was anderem gewesen wäre.


PS:
Gewisse Politiker setzen die PC-Spieler mit Amokläufern, Vergewaltiger und Kinderschänder  gleich. Wenn man es so nehmen würde, reicht ab 18 Jahren wohl nicht aus und müsste verboten werden und ich meine *ALLE* komplexeren PC-Spiele.


----------



## theduke666 (15. Juli 2009)

gnomischer schrieb:


> so zum beitrag:


pffft.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iramo (15. Juli 2009)

auch 18 jährige können WoW süchtig werden, nicht nur solche unter 18..
  warum dürfen es die unter 18 dann NICHT und die über 18 schon spielen?
  ich finde den Beitrag hier, höchst interessant und teile die Ansicht grösstenteils..

*den Beitrag hervor wuselt*



gnomischer schrieb:


> Also ab 12 Jahren finde ich gut. Wer es anders sieht ist einfach naiv , sry. Gründe findet man immer je nachdem was man für ein Typ Mensch man ist.
> 
> Wenn man 12 Jahre alt ist für denen sind die Eltern verantworlich. Die sollten eigentlich wissen ob ihr Kind damit klar kommt. Nur die meisten Eltern kommen denke ich damit nicht klar, weil die mit Internet nicht viel anfangen können bzw denen zu komplex ist (wen nicht^^).
> 
> ...




MFG


----------



## Gribbel (15. Juli 2009)

unbedingt ab 18 die kiddi's nerven im spiel gewaltig mit ihren (............) kommentaren


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (15. Juli 2009)

Ich denke mal das alle die Ja gewählt haben ganz bestimmt nicht an die Sicherheit von Kindern denkt...
Eher daran das sie vermeindlich ungestört spielen können!
Und wenns ab 18 wird intressiert das eh keine Wutz... CSS spielen auch Eimerweiße Leute unter 18 oder gar 16.
Wow verliert damit also nur die Jungen Leute die strenge Eltern haben und ergo auch gut erzogen sind.
Fakt ist das dann nicht die gehen die nur dummes zeug ins /2 schreiben sondern die die nur ihren Spaß haben wollen und niemand andren belästigen.
Auserdem gibt Blizzard wohl kaum 250.000 deutsche ''Kinder'' auf, die monatlich 13 Euro zahlen und damit ihren Umsatz um 3.250.000 Euro erhöhen.

Also alle die Ja schreiben, bitte sagt die Wahrheit und schreibt das euch die Sicherheit der Kinder eigendlich mehr oder weniger am A*sch vorbei geht!

(PS: Ich bin 17 undeigendlich wurden Computerspiele ja für jüngere Menschen also für (8)12-25 jährige)


----------



## Orinea (15. Juli 2009)

Nein!
IUch finde das sehr viele Kinder erwachsener sind als die älteren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (15. Juli 2009)

abc666 schrieb:


> Das dumme ist nur wenn WoW ab 18 sein soll nur wegen der Suchtgefahr wäre es einfach nur dumm...jeder kann süchtig werden und dadruch sein leben kaputt machen..bestest beispiel Alkohol,meistens erst ab 18 aber trinken tun es schon Kinder unter 16 die wie oft in den nachrichten zu sehen ist durch zu viel Alk abkacken...und viele erwachsene werden dadurch süchtig und sterben auch durch zu viel Alk...also warum überhaupt Altersbegrenzung wenn sich eh keine dadrann hält.


deswegen ab 18 weil es ab da dann deine eigene verantwortung ist. nur weil man sich nicht dran hält bedeutet das doch nicht das es sinnvoll ist.
sagen wir du bist 18 und säufst dich tot. dann heißt es er war selbst schuld. bist du unter 18 und säufst dich tot, kannst du aber sicher sein das am nächsten tag das bild deiner eltern in jeder zeitung ist
und zu deinem letzten satz. wozu dann noch gesetze wenn sie eh von vielen gebrochen werden?


----------



## abc666 (15. Juli 2009)

Iramo schrieb:


> auch 18 jährige können WoW süchtig werden, nicht nur solche unter 18..
> warum dürfen es die unter 18 dann NICHT und die über 18 schon spielen?
> ich finde den Beitrag hier, höchst interessant und teile die Ansicht grösstenteils..
> 
> ...



Das hab ich vohin auch schon erwähnt ;D


----------



## abc666 (15. Juli 2009)

Ralf schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das alle die Ja gewählt haben ganz bestimmt nicht an die Sicherheit von Kindern denkt...
> Eher daran das sie vermeindlich ungestört spielen können!
> Und wenns ab 18 wird intressiert das eh keine Wutz... CSS spielen auch Eimerweiße Leute unter 18 oder gar 16.
> Wow verliert damit also nur die Jungen Leute die strenge Eltern haben und ergo auch gut erzogen sind.
> ...



CSS ist ab 16 ;D


----------



## Stormspeaker423 (15. Juli 2009)

Gribbel schrieb:


> unbedingt ab 18 die kiddi's nerven im spiel gewaltig mit ihren (............) kommentaren



schon mal daran gedacht, dass es auch ältere "kiddi's" gibt? Das wort benutzt man nur um damit anzuzeigen dass die Person eine schwache geistige Reife hat, dazu gehören natürlich 13 jährige , aber genauso 35 oder 56 jährige.

mfg


----------



## Dennis2711 (15. Juli 2009)

Toddy37 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Hir mal eine Umfrage was ihr davon haltet das WoW ab 18 sein soll oder das so ein auszeinung wie bei Ziggaretten drauf ist .
> 
> ...




Totaler blödsin alles was spas macht kann süchtig machen und ohne die kiddys wäre wow auch nicht mehr ganz so lustig


----------



## -Migu- (15. Juli 2009)

Salflur schrieb:


> ich glaube manche vergessen das pc-spiele eigtl für leute unter 18 und vlt bis 25 sind.
> 
> denk ich mir jedenfalls



Epic Fail, ich kenne viele über 25 und die meisten Spiele-Hersteller wollen Erwachsene ansprechen. Nur weil es "Spiel" heisst, heisst es nicht dass es für Kinder ist.

Ich bin für WoW ab 16, aber das bringt sowieso nichts, da Mutti und Papi dem Kind sowieso meistens alles kaufen was es will und der Schneesturm möglichst viele Leute als Kunden haben will.

Ich denke, der Wunsch nach so einer Regelung kommt von einer schlechten Erfahrung mit jüngeren Spielern, aber diese Leute "auszusperren" bringt nichts.
Viel mehr sollte man diese (sorry) "Kiddies" besser erziehen aka Manieren, Anstand etc.

So sehe ich das.


----------



## Causal_Felix (15. Juli 2009)

Habe mit Nein geantwortet, da ich selber erst 16 bin.

Ich finde man darf das Alter nicht einfach verallgemeinern, ich meines es gibt weitaus ältere Menschen (bis weit über 20) die sich wie Kinder geben (Sprache, Taten, Denken, ...)

Ich zB bin mit 16 in einer Gilde die eigendlich erst Ab 18 ist, es kommt ebend darauf an wie man sich gibt und wie weit der Geist ist.
Außerdem ist das USK Siegel nicht repräsentativ für die Spieler, ab 12 heißt Lediglich der Inhalt des Spiels kann mit 12 schon in vollem/großen Umfang ohne zu großes ABdriften aus der Realtität erfasst werde. Zum Thema suchtfaktor, die die von diesem Spiel süchtig werden, ist denk ich nur ein sehr kleiner Teil, bzw kann ich aus meiner Ansicht nicht verstehen wie man von einem Spiel abhängig werden kann. Ich Spiele schon lange WoW, aber wenn ich zB eine Wochen extrem zocken würde (hab ich mal gemacht als ich krank war) habe ich einfach für einen längeren Zeitraum keine Lust mehr auf das Spiel, in dem Fall habe ich WoW 2 Monate lang nicht angerührt, weil einfach keine Lust da war.

mfg. ich


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (15. Juli 2009)

abc666 schrieb:


> CSS ist ab 16 ;D



18- 16 das ist kein unterschied


----------



## Senseless6666 (15. Juli 2009)

Seph018 schrieb:


> da bin ich gespannt ^^ hab mal für ja gevotet. flame on


hm ^^ is mir iwi relativ egal :O bin 18^^ die einnahme die blizzard hat geht mir auch am popes vorbei.. und die flamer werden nicht weniger


----------



## Willer (15. Juli 2009)

> hm ^^ is mir iwi relativ egal :O bin 18^^ die einnahme die blizzard hat geht mir auch am popes vorbei.. und die flamer werden nicht weniger



/sign


die älteren sind meist die schlimmen hab ich shon oft genug mit bekommen .... und nein ich bin keine 12 ich bin das *2 aufs jahr genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KellerK1nd (15. Juli 2009)

/vote für ab 18.


----------



## pnxdome (15. Juli 2009)

Ab 16 würde es mir schon reichen ;-)


----------



## Topfkopf (15. Juli 2009)

Liebe Leute, ist doch egal ob ab 12, 16, 18 oder erst ab 60 unter aufsicht der Eltern, hält sich doch eh keiner dran. Alle altersbeschränkungen bringen nichts, solange, eltern, kinder und vorallem Verkäufer sich nicht dran halten. Wieviele Kinder unter 16 spielen bitte CS? wieviele Leute besitzen das in Deutschland verbotene Postal 2? Mehr als genug würde ich mal behaupten. Es ist das gleiche wie mit drogen, sind hier verboten und andauernd stirbt irgendwer hier in deutschland an dem Zeug. Ich weiß zwar jetzt grade nicht warum wow ab 18 sein soll, aber ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an das es um den Suchtfaktor geht. Diesen könnte man ganz einfach vermindern, indem man eine Zwangsacczeitsteuerung einbaut. Wir alle dürften ja diese Eltern zeit kontrolle kennen wo aufmerksame Eltern bestimmen können wann ihre schützlinge spielen dürfen oder nicht. Jetzt wäre meine idee das man das als Zwang für alle einführt, egal wie alt, so das man bestimmen kann wann man am tag spielen möchte, nachts, morgens, mittags usw, aber nicht mehr als 8 std pro tag. Bleiben noch 8 std die ein Mensch durchschnittlich zum schlafen braucht und 8 std für andere Dinge, schule oder arbeit. Sagen wir ich will von 0:00 bis 4:00 uhr spielen, und dann von 12:00 bis 16:00 uhr spielen, danach ist schluss bis zum nächsten zyklus. diese kontrolle sollte man für jeden Tag anders einstellen können je nach dem wies einem beliebt, aber halt nicht mehr als 8 std pro tag. So könnte man den suchtfaktor sehr senken. und die ganzen casuals die den haupteinnahmeanteil von Blizz ausmachen würde das nicht sehr treffen, also kaum verlust seitens blizz, und vielleicht noch zuwachs durch Kinder die vorher wegen des Scuhtrisikos nicht spielen durften.


----------



## Rise Above (15. Juli 2009)

Ich wette 95% der Leute, die für NEIN! sind, sind unter 18. Da würd ich echt sogar 5000 G für verwetten^^.

Sowas darf man doch keine Kinder fragen, die sonst Ihre Suchtmittel verlieren würden, wenn dies denn enstprechend umgesetzt werden würde.

Wobei es ja eigtl wayne ist was die Altersanforderung sagt, es gibt immer große Geschwister bzw. Eltern/Großeltern die das für einen holen und/oder anmelden.


----------



## Inquisition (15. Juli 2009)

na spaß bei seite, was soll daran jemals ab 18 sein? die englische und us version ist ab 18, obwohl ich da keinen unterschied sehen kann, nur in der aussprache, aber blut ist da ja nichtmal zu sehen, also kein grund deutsche version ab 18 zu machen


----------



## Klos1 (15. Juli 2009)

Allein die Frage finde ich schon bescheuert, ehrlich gesagt. Es gibt in Deutschland doch schon genug Regeln. Wofür denn noch mehr? Lieber mal darum kümmern, daß bestehende eingehalten werden.
Was bringt ein Schild auf der Packung "Erst ab 18", wenn sich die Verantwortlichen (in dem Fall die Eltern) nicht ihrer Pflichten bewusst sind?

Ist doch der gleiche Scheiß, wie die Debatte um das Verbot von Killerspielen, wobei allein schon der Begriff Schwachsinn ist. Was bringt ein Verbot, wenn dabei sämtliche andere Kriterien, welche potenzielle Amokläufer zu solchen Taten treibt, nicht näher beleuchtet werden? Was ist mit schulischen Problemen, psychische Probleme, Leistungsdruck und Angst um seine eigene Zukunft?

Da spielen doch tausend mal mehr Kriterien mit rein, als das bloße zocken von Ballerspielen. Aber das interessiert keine Sau. Die Politiker sind sowieso völlig hilflos und fordern Hals über Kopf irgendein weiteres Verbot und die Sache hat sich. Irgendwie hab ich immer mehr den Eindruck, daß das deutsche Volk diese Verbote braucht.

Ich sage, wir brauchen sie nicht. Wir haben bereits genug. Und wenn jemand Wow-süchtig wird, dann ist da deutlich mehr im Busch, als allein das bloße Spiel. Aber ein simpler Aufdruck auf der Verpackung wird es schon richten. Ist doch lachhaft.

Wenn es mit diesen Verboten, Überwachungen und Vorschriften so weiter geht, dann hat in 10 Jahren bald jeder von Geburt an einen Sender im Arsch. Das ist meine Meinung dazu. Schwachsinnige Verbote und weitere Eingrenzungen, Bevormundungen und was auch immer braucht kein Mensch. Wir haben deren schon genug. Und was bringts? Nen alten Scheiß, weil wir vor lauter Gebrüll nach weiteren Verboten und der gleichen ganz vergessen, die eigene Problematik näher zu beleuchten. Oder vielleicht will es auch keiner, was weiß ich.

Mit nen behinderten "Ab 18" Aufkleber ist jedenfalls nichts getan. Vielleicht sollte man sich eher mal darüber Gedanken machen, warum immer mehr Leute in eine virtuellle Welt abdriften.


----------



## abc666 (15. Juli 2009)

Inquisition schrieb:


> na spaß bei seite, was soll daran jemals ab 18 sein? die englische und us version ist ab 18, obwohl ich da keinen unterschied sehen kann, nur in der aussprache, aber blut ist da ja nichtmal zu sehen, also kein grund deutsche version ab 18 zu machen



Doch türlich is da blut z.B wenn ein warri verwunden macht usw....soga eingeweide sieht man und aufgespießte menschen xD

man kann soga tote menschen in die luft jagen und dann sieht man überall knochen und fleisch =D


----------



## addyy09 (15. Juli 2009)

auch wenn wowo ab 18 wäre, dann gäbe es gung kiddys die da trotzdem an das spiel rankommen, wie zb an zigaretten, alkohol etc.


----------



## mokkajojo (15. Juli 2009)

addyy09 schrieb:


> auch wenn wowo ab 18 wäre, dann gäbe es gung kiddys die da trotzdem an das spiel rankommen, wie zb an zigaretten, alkohol etc.



/sign man kommt unter 18 echt an des meiste ohne probleme ran (ich mit 12 an egoshooter xD )
ichg laub des wird keine große auswirkungen auf wow haben bzw keine gravierenden


----------



## Topfkopf (16. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Allein die Frage finde ich schon bescheuert, ehrlich gesagt. Es gibt in Deutschland doch schon genug Regeln. Wofür denn noch mehr? Lieber mal darum kümmern, daß bestehende eingehalten werden.
> Was bringt ein Schild auf der Packung "Erst ab 18", wenn sich die Verantwortlichen (in dem Fall die Eltern) nicht ihrer Pflichten bewusst sind?
> 
> Ist doch der gleiche Scheiß, wie die Debatte um das Verbot von Killerspielen, wobei allein schon der Begriff Schwachsinn ist. Was bringt ein Verbot, wenn dabei sämtliche andere Kriterien, welche potenzielle Amokläufer zu solchen Taten treibt, nicht näher beleuchtet werden? Was ist mit schulischen Problemen, psychische Probleme, Leistungsdruck und Angst um seine eigene Zukunft?
> ...






addyy09 schrieb:


> auch wenn wowo ab 18 wäre, dann gäbe es gung kiddys die da trotzdem an das spiel rankommen, wie zb an zigaretten, alkohol etc.



100% sign... Solang sich keine S** um Verbote kümmert bringen sie nichts. Ich persönlich währe für das einführen von lebenslänglicher haft in einem der alten Kohlebergwerken im Ruhrgebiet für jede Verbotsmissachtug für alle beteiligten, also Käufer, verkäufer und aufscihtsperson bzw Erziehungsberechtigte, dass würde wahrscheinlich helfen. ABer das sit dann natürlich zu hart und so weiter blablabla. Solange es in deutschland weiterhin so  lächerliche Strafen für verstöße gibt hält sich auch keiner an Gesetze oder verbote (und jetzt bin ich wahrscheinlich wieder der böse mann der lebenslänglich fordert jaja Flamed mich nur)

@Willer 2 Posts unter mir (wollt keinen neuen offtopic post machen^^): Sorry beim nächsten mal gibs mehr enter^^


----------



## abc666 (16. Juli 2009)

Time Splitter Future perfekt hab ich mit 15 aufm flohmarkt bekommen xD...aber da is den leuten das ja eh kack egal hauptsache sie bekommen geld


----------



## Willer (16. Juli 2009)

> Liebe Leute, ist doch egal ob ab 12, 16, 18 oder erst ab 60 unter aufsicht der Eltern, hält sich doch eh keiner dran. Alle altersbeschränkungen bringen nichts, solange, eltern, kinder und vorallem Verkäufer sich nicht dran halten. Wieviele Kinder unter 16 spielen bitte CS? wieviele Leute besitzen das in Deutschland verbotene Postal 2? Mehr als genug würde ich mal behaupten. Es ist das gleiche wie mit drogen, sind hier verboten und andauernd stirbt irgendwer hier in deutschland an dem Zeug. Ich weiß zwar jetzt grade nicht warum wow ab 18 sein soll, aber ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an das es um den Suchtfaktor geht. Diesen könnte man ganz einfach vermindern, indem man eine Zwangsacczeitsteuerung einbaut. Wir alle dürften ja diese Eltern zeit kontrolle kennen wo aufmerksame Eltern bestimmen können wann ihre schützlinge spielen dürfen oder nicht. Jetzt wäre meine idee das man das als Zwang für alle einführt, egal wie alt, so das man bestimmen kann wann man am tag spielen möchte, nachts, morgens, mittags usw, aber nicht mehr als 8 std pro tag. Bleiben noch 8 std die ein Mensch durchschnittlich zum schlafen braucht und 8 std für andere Dinge, schule oder arbeit. Sagen wir ich will von 0:00 bis 4:00 uhr spielen, und dann von 12:00 bis 16:00 uhr spielen, danach ist schluss bis zum nächsten zyklus. diese kontrolle sollte man für jeden Tag anders einstellen können je nach dem wies einem beliebt, aber halt nicht mehr als 8 std pro tag. So könnte man den suchtfaktor sehr senken. und die ganzen casuals die den haupteinnahmeanteil von Blizz ausmachen würde das nicht sehr treffen, also kaum verlust seitens blizz, und vielleicht noch zuwachs durch Kinder die vorher wegen des Scuhtrisikos nicht spielen durften.




bisschen mehr [enter] tasten hätten das lesen angehnemner gemacht aber danke für deine meineung und ich geb dir auch in diesem punkt recht.
sehr viele spielen spiele die nicht für ihr alter sind siehe CSS oder UT3

aber das ist nicht verantwortung von den behöhrden sondern von den
 eltern / freunden ich glaube doch das sehr viele eltern ( ja ich mein damit nich alle)
darauf achten was ihre kinder spielen




> Allein die Frage finde ich schon bescheuert, ehrlich gesagt. Es gibt in Deutschland doch schon genug Regeln. Wofür denn noch mehr? Lieber mal darum kümmern, daß bestehende eingehalten werden.
> Was bringt ein Schild auf der Packung "Erst ab 18", wenn sich die Verantwortlichen (in dem Fall die Eltern) nicht ihrer Pflichten bewusst sind?
> 
> Ist doch der gleiche Scheiß, wie die Debatte um das Verbot von Killerspielen, wobei allein schon der Begriff Schwachsinn ist. Was bringt ein Verbot, wenn dabei sämtliche andere Kriterien, welche potenzielle Amokläufer zu solchen Taten treibt, nicht näher beleuchtet werden? Was ist mit schulischen Problemen, psychische Probleme, Leistungsdruck und Angst um seine eigene Zukunft?
> ...



100% /sign ... die als kiddie abgestempelt werden sind oft welche die es garnicht mehr sind und sich einfach nur zu einen  "zufluchtsort" was in diesem fall wow ist wenden...


MFG dann soweit ^^


----------



## Scar-6-6-6 (16. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mit JA gestimmt aufgrund des Suchtpotential das WoW hat.

Ab 18 ist ein jeder für sich selbstverantwortlich und man braucht nicht mehr die Schuld,
an Spielen, Eltern, oder sonst etwas suchen.

Denn wenn dieses Alter erreicht ist, liegt es an demjenigen der hinter dem Bildschirm sitzt,
ob er die Schule, Arbeit, Familie und/oder Freunde vernachlässigt oder dieses Spiel nur spielt,
des spielens willen.


----------



## Topfkopf (16. Juli 2009)

Scar-6-6-6 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit JA gestimmt aufgrund des Suchtpotential das WoW hat.
> 
> Ab 18 ist ein jeder für sich selbstverantwortlich und man braucht nicht mehr die Schuld,
> an Spielen, Eltern, oder sonst etwas suchen.
> ...



teilwiese muss ich dir recht geben, aber stell dir mal vor ich schleich mich an dich ran und ramm dir dann eine Spritze voller Heroin in den Arm, danach brauchst du das zeugs weil du glaubst ohne nicht mehr leben zu können (ist ja auch eigentlich so, beim entzug können die leute sterben).
 Und bei WoW ist der einzige unterschied das es keine körperliche Sucht gibt, sondern nur eine geistige. Du merkst gar nicht das du süchtig wirst. Und das ist der Grund warum ich das System einbauen würde das ich eine seite voher gepostet habe.

edit: Stichpunkt vergessen-.-  Also es ist so wenn du mit WoW anfängst kann es durchaus passieren das du süchtig wirst ohne es zu merken. Darum muss jemand anderes darauf aufpassen das dir das nicht passiert, und da du ab 18 volljährig bist und deine Eltern sich dadurch aus der Verantwortung stehlen können (gute Eltern passen wahrscheinlcih trotzdem weiter auf einen auf) muss man halt versuchen das mit einer Kontrollzeiteinrichtung zu übernehmen.


----------



## Scar-6-6-6 (16. Juli 2009)

Ich kann dir leider nicht recht geben, niemand installiert dir WoW auf deinem Computer, 
richtet dir einen Account ein und sagt zu dir "SPIEL!!".

Es liegt an dem jenigen, und so wie bei jeder anderen sucht es liegt an ihm sein Abo zu verlängern
es liegt an ihm wenn er dieses Spiel immer wieder aufs neue startet.


Und von einmal Heroin spritzen wird man nicht süchtig, genau sie wie bei Koks oder Marijuana.
Da dein Körper nicht weis was er damit anfangen soll versucht er es erstmal so schnell wie möglich
abzubauen. Die wirkung tritt erst nach wiederholter einnahme auf.

Das einzige bei dem dies nicht zutrifft ist Crack, ziemlich böse Mischung.


Aber zu Thema Sucht mal Allgemein, ich rauche ca. 60 Zigaretten am Tag, trinke meine 6 bis 7 Red Bull
und ohne meine knapp 2 Liter Kaffee bin ich nicht einmal ansprechbar.

Keiner zwingt mich dazu mir nach dem aufstehen meine erste Kippe in den Mund zu stecken und Richtung
Kaffeemaschine zu taumeln. und mir auf dem Rückweg das erste Red Bull aus dem Kühlschrank zu angeln.


----------



## Topfkopf (16. Juli 2009)

Scar-6-6-6 schrieb:


> Ich kann dir leider nicht recht geben, niemand installiert dir WoW auf deinem Computer,
> richtet dir einen Account ein und sagt zu dir "SPIEL!!".
> 
> Es liegt an dem jenigen, und so wie bei jeder anderen sucht es liegt an ihm sein Abo zu verlängern
> ...



ok, dann höre doch bitte 2 tage lang mal damit auf (also mit dem rauchen, der rest ist irrelevant), ich wette das du es nicht schaffst, ganz gleich was du behauptest (ok lässt sich hier dann nicht nachprüfen). Du magst recht haben das man selbst verantwortlich ist ob man mit wow anfängt, aber wieso hast du mit dem rauchen anfangen? hast du dir das selber gesagt: Ich will rauchen? Warum? zum ausprobieren? und nun kannst du garantiert nicht von selber aufhören, es sei den jemand hilft dir. Ich kenn genug raucher die sagen "ich kann jederzeit aufhören" (das sagen übrigens alle) aber egal wie oft man sie dazu bringen möchte wenigstens 1-2 Tage die Finger von den Kippen zulassen die packens nicht uns kommen dann mit "Ich entscheide wann ich aufhöre", und das ist dann der Spruch den alle Raucher bringen wenn man ihnen sagt dann versuchs doch mal mit dem aufhören, und das ist nur weil sie nicht aufhören können.


----------



## izabul (16. Juli 2009)

nein es soll so bleiben wie es ist


----------



## Clandaries (16. Juli 2009)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> ok, dann höre doch bitte 2 tage lang mal damit auf (also mit dem rauchen, der rest ist irrelevant), ich wette das du es nicht schaffst, ganz gleich was du behauptest (ok lässt sich hier dann nicht nachprüfen). Du magst recht haben das man selbst verantwortlich ist ob man mit wow anfängt, aber wieso hast du mit dem rauchen anfangen? hast du dir das selber gesagt: Ich will rauchen? Warum? zum ausprobieren? und nun kannst du garantiert nicht von selber aufhören, es sei den jemand hilft dir. Ich kenn genug raucher die sagen "ich kann jederzeit aufhören" (das sagen übrigens alle) aber egal wie oft man sie dazu bringen möchte wenigstens 1-2 Tage die Finger von den Kippen zulassen die packens nicht uns kommen dann mit "Ich entscheide wann ich aufhöre", und das ist dann der Spruch den alle Raucher bringen wenn man ihnen sagt dann versuchs doch mal mit dem aufhören, und das ist nur weil sie nicht aufhören können.


Habe 18 Jahre lang geraucht und von jetzt auf gleich aufgehört....man kann alles, aber ob man will ist die andere Frage !!
Ob nun ab 18 oder nicht spielt keine Rolle denke ich, geistige Reife ist selbst im hohen Alter nicht überall anzutreffen, Suchtpotenzial....naja, jeder ist für sein Handeln selbst verantwortlich, einige sind halt anfälliger als andere.
Man kann es nicht jedem recht machen...


----------



## Scar-6-6-6 (16. Juli 2009)

@Topfkopf

Ich glaube du hast da etwas falsch verstanden, ich will gar nicht aufhören, bzw. kann es auch gar nicht.
Diese Tatsache streite ich nicht einmal ab, ich wollte damit nur zeigen kein Mensch hat mich dazu
gezwungen.

Und es war tatsächlich so, neugierde, brachte mich zum rauche, aber auch erst im zarten Alter von fast 18.

Wenn ich jetzt aufhören würde mit rauchen, wäre es spätestens morgen wieder vorbei damit, mir fehlt die 
Motivation aufzuhören, bzw. ich habe keinen driftigen Grund aufzuhören.


----------



## S4y0nAra (16. Juli 2009)

Clandaries schrieb:


> Ob nun ab 18 oder nicht spielt keine Rolle denke ich, geistige Reife ist selbst im hohen Alter nicht überall anzutreffen, Suchtpotenzial....naja, jeder ist für sein Handeln selbst verantwortlich, einige sind halt anfälliger als andere.
> Man kann es nicht jedem recht machen...



In meinen Augen ist es totaler Schwachsinn wow ab 18 freizugeben. Verbote bringen sowieso nichts, haben sie noch nie und werden sie auch nicht. Im Gegenteil, viele reizt es doch gleich noch mehr zu spielen wenn sie wissen das es "verboten" ist. 
Schraubt das Alter für den Besitz von Waffen auf ein Mindestalter von 40 Jahren, Zigaretten und Alkohol auch, WoW am besten ab 50 freigeben, dann sollte ja niemand mehr der Sucht verfallen! Problem gelöst! Was ein Blödsinn!
Anbieten von Alternativen und Lösungen und die Aufklärung über Gefahren ist der Weg zum Ziel! Verbote sind der erste und leider meist einzigste Schritt der verzweifelten Politik heutzutage konsequent und zeitnah ein problem zu beheben um es von außen als gelöst betrachten zu können.


----------



## tear_jerker (16. Juli 2009)

das argument der politiker für eine ab 18 einstufung wegen suchgefahr ist nicht(!), das man dann geistig reifer ist, sondern das das gesetz einen ab da als einen menschen ansieht, der für seine taten alleine gerade steht. das ist keine frage von subjektivität sondern steht in ähnlicher form im grundgesetz.


----------



## Exoras (16. Juli 2009)

Scar-6-6-6 schrieb:


> Ich habe mit JA gestimmt aufgrund des Suchtpotential das WoW hat.
> 
> Ab 18 ist ein jeder für sich selbstverantwortlich und man braucht nicht mehr die Schuld,
> an Spielen, Eltern, oder sonst etwas suchen.
> ...



Ich denke das trifft dem Nagel auf den Kopf!


----------



## Iramo (16. Juli 2009)

Ralf schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das alle die Ja gewählt haben ganz bestimmt nicht an die Sicherheit von Kindern denkt...
> Eher daran das sie vermeindlich ungestört spielen können!
> Und wenns ab 18 wird intressiert das eh keine Wutz... CSS spielen auch Eimerweiße Leute unter 18 oder gar 16.
> Wow verliert damit also nur die Jungen Leute die strenge Eltern haben und ergo auch gut erzogen sind.
> ...




*daumen hoch hält*
seid ehrlich, ihr wollt einfach ungestört sein.. ich denke das es kaum einen hier interessiert ob die kinder süchtig sind/werden oder nicht..
Das einzige was für euch zählt, ist die VERMEINDLICHE ruhe im spiel, die man hat wenn die kinder nicht mehr da sind.. 
und was mich im /2 am meisten nervt sind diese leute mit einem charakter namen wie:

-jojadsbjebk,
-hacihaoww,
-iihcjaifcawc.
-etc. etc...

die werbung für ihr sch***s powerlevling spammen,
oder werbung dafür das sie gegen 12 euro (oder wiess ich wie viel) euch 1k gold geben <.<


und.. 18.. dann ist man einfach gesetzlich erwachsen, aber wieviel judendliche gibt es die schon früher gleich selbstständig sind
und wieviele 'erwachsene' gibt es die mit 30 noch so solbstständig wie ein 5 jähriger sind.. <.<

mfg


----------



## Slavery (16. Juli 2009)

Clandaries schrieb:


> Habe 18 Jahre lang geraucht und von jetzt auf gleich aufgehört....*man kann alles, aber ob man will ist die andere Frage* !!
> Ob nun ab 18 oder nicht spielt keine Rolle denke ich, geistige Reife ist selbst im hohen Alter nicht überall anzutreffen, Suchtpotenzial....naja, jeder ist für sein Handeln selbst verantwortlich, einige sind halt anfälliger als andere.
> Man kann es nicht jedem recht machen...



Und genau das ist der Punkt.


----------



## Rage123 (16. Juli 2009)

Also ich hab für "nein" gevotet, weil die ganzen Politiker haben überhaupt keine Ahnung. Einer hat sogar mal gestanden, dass er noch nie nen Computer angefasst hat ... Die wissen doch noch nich mal was WoW is. Und die Haderthauer hat doch sogar WoW als "Killerspiel" bezeichnet


----------



## Gierdre (16. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es gut, dass WoW ein Spiel für mehrere Generationen ist und ich gemeinsam mit meinen Kindern spielen kann. Gerade im Teenager-Alter kann das tatsächlich auch mal eine Brücke bauen und helfen an die Kids ranzukommen. Klar, muss ich dann aber auch darauf achten, dass sie nicht der "Sucht" erliegen.


----------



## Iramo (16. Juli 2009)

Gierdre schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, dass WoW ein Spiel für mehrere Generationen ist und ich gemeinsam mit meinen Kindern spielen kann. Gerade im Teenager-Alter kann das tatsächlich auch mal eine Brücke bauen und helfen an die Kids ranzukommen. Klar, muss ich dann aber auch darauf achten, dass sie nicht der "Sucht" erliegen.



Auch umgekehrt, ich hätte nie gedacht das ich mit einem der fast 50 ist gut klarkomme *g*
Erst dachte ich auch er ist 25 oder so.. xP

_______________






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

